#ubuntu-nl 2010-11-04
<Alex__> hoi ubuntulog
<JanC> hm, wat doet die hier?
<OerHeks> die komt leren van vragen en antwoorden ;-)
<OerHeks> en Alex__ doet die usb stick het wel op de 1e computer ?
<Alex__> Nog niet geprobeert
<Alex__> We krijgen workstations toegewezen
<Alex__> Dus die is dan bezet
<JanC> okay, dus ubuntulog gaat locobot vervangen
<OerHeks> dan zal die workstation wellicht een andere videodriver nodig hebben.
<OerHeks> gaat ubuntulog dan de mogenlijkheden krijgen zoals ubutu in #Ubuntu ?
<JanC> OerHeks: natuurlijk niet
<Alex__> andere videodriver?
<Alex__> OerHeks: zijn precies de zelfde pc's voor zover ik weet
<Alex__> alleen 1 meter verder
<OerHeks> dan testen of hij nog op de 1e pc werkt.
<Alex__> kan niet
<Alex__> daar zit al iemand op
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-nl to: Ubuntu Nederland: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org | Documentatie: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Richtlijnen: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntunl/richtlijnen/ | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ujjain> Hoi. Als ik alleen authenticatie wens voor useragent!=Google, is dit wle mogelijk via .htaccess?
<OerHeks> in robots.txt ?
<ujjain> nee :p
<ujjain> ik wil een website gedeelte
<ujjain> dat paid-only is
<ujjain> muv google
<ujjain> users moeten inloggen via .htaccess authenticatie :p
<OerHeks> zoiets ? > http://webmasters.stackexchange.com/questions/3331/will-googlebot-index-my-index-php-even-with-an-htaccess-redirect
<OerHeks> op allow zetten ?
<ujjain> sorry voor late reactie
<ujjain> even kijke
<OerHeks> http://www.askapache.com/htaccess/setenvif.html  'Allow Search robots' halverwege
<ujjain> interessant!
<ujjain> oh
<ujjain> dat is via robots.txt
<ujjain> herkende het al niet :p
<OerHeks> ja sjorrie, dat was me eerste gedachte
<ujjain> mjah, ik heb geen robots.txt, maar .htaccess
<ujjain> zijn die popups
<ujjain> dat je moet inloggen :p
<ujjain> het is niet dat dat iets met robots.txt te maken heeft
<ujjain> google zal dus alsnog moeten inloggen
<OerHeks> je wilt perse dat google je indexeert ?
<ujjain> ja :P zou fijn zijn
<OerHeks> en andere niet ?
<ujjain> krijg 2000 bezoekers per dag via google
<ujjain> hert gaat erom
<ujjain> dat ik geld kan vragen :;p
<ujjain> voor paid access :p
<ujjain> maar ik zit nog even goed na te denken, hoe ik dat beste kan aanpakken
<ujjain> members-only heeft groot nadeel dat aantal google bezoekers bijna niets meer is
<OerHeks> wat voor dienst verkoop je ?
<OerHeks> je kan een gedeelte free en een gedeelte paid maken ..
<OerHeks> ik zou kiezen voor ene goed reklamebeleid, zelf in beheer houden.
<ujjain> hmm,,,
<ujjain> het is geen dienst
<ujjain> het is een image gallery
<ujjain> met access voor $5 maandelijks
<OerHeks> stel, een image van mij trekt 1 miljoen bezoekers, wat levert mij dat op ?
<picasanl> weet iemand of het mogelijk is om picasa van google in het nederlands te plaatsen op linux ?
<JanC> doet het dat niet automatisch dan?
<picasanl> dag JanC , pvandewyngaerde hier
<picasanl> picasa staat hier niet automatisch in het nederlands
<OerHeks> nederlands staat bij de talen als het goed is.
<picasanl> bij mij staat in picasa options general >  language ued in menus and dialogs:  (grayed out) system default (en-US)
<picasanl> ook met opstarten via LANG=nl_be.UTF-8 picasa  of LANG=nl_nl.UTF-8 picasa
<JanC> is dat geen windows-app dat op wine draait?
<OerHeks> ja, met eigen wine in zich.
<JanC> en closed source, dus sowieso hopeloos  :P
<OerHeks> ah linux loopt achter, andere versies zijn wel vertaald > http://tweakers.net/meuktracker/24242/picasa-380-build-11716-385326.html
<picasanl> Picasa version 3.0.0 (Build 57.4402.0) for Linux
<picasanl> ik zal eens deze versie proberen in wine
<picasanl> ok, dat ziet er al veel beter uit met de laatste windows versie in wine
<OerHeks> Facebook, Flickr and Picasa. Happily Shotwell can upload photos to all three ...
<picasanl> het is voor photomanagement lokaal op het toestel,   het is voor mijn tante die hiervoor een cursus gevolgd heeft
<OerHeks> ah oke, dan maar niet veranderen :-)
<OerHeks> wel handig om te weten
<JanC> een sursus die je alleen met picasa leert werken...
<OerHeks> joh, die worden hier in het buurtcentrum ook gegeven, picasa, msn, outlook, gmail, open office
<Gotiniens> dat is imo totaal fout, en dat zal JanC  ook wel bedoelen
<Gotiniens> software die hetzelfde doet is niet zo compleet verschillend dat je maar met 1 pakket kan werken na een cursus
<OerHeks> er is een markt voor, ik wil dat ook graag veranderen.
<Gotiniens> igg, zo zou het moeten zijn
<OerHeks> Europees Computer Rijbewijs Module 4 Excel 2003
<JanC> lol
<Gotiniens> die doet hetzelfde
<Gotiniens> iig, ECDL 2000 wel
<JanC> ECR is indertijd opgesteld en nooit meer aangepast  :P
<Gotiniens> die heb ik namelijk =)
<OerHeks> wat is die D ?
<JanC> driving
<OerHeks> download ?
<Gotiniens> ECDL is de engelse afkorting
<JanC> een download license, dat zouden er wel veel willen zeker?  ;)
<Gotiniens> net zoals met het ECDL heb ik dat niet nodig, kan het zelf wel ;)
<JanC> ik bedoel eerder: "BSA: vuile smerige piraat" "pipo: sorry makker, maar ik heb een download license"
<ujjain> zijn hier mensen met eggdrop ervaringen?
<viezerd> ask ..
<Gotiniens> waarom zou de BSA bij ons aankloppen, we zijn toch linux gebruikers :P
<ujjain> hoe kan ik deop doen via msg?
<JanC> dat wordt de nieuwe Bond film: "License to Download"
<JanC> Gotiniens: ik ken iemand die het overkomen is...
<JanC> alle PCs nagekeken of er geen illegale zooi van MS, Adobe, Symantec etc. op stond
<JanC> keken dus ook voor VMs, wine, w32codecs, etc.
<JanC> en die tech die mee was kende blijkbaar vlot z'n weg op linux
<viezerd> ujjain: telnet naar je bot en typ .help all
<ujjain> ja
<ujjain> maar ik wil users toegang geven.
<ujjain> als operator
<ujjain> en die hebben niet allemaal telnet
<Gotiniens> JanC, mjah, wat vonden ze van wine?
<ujjain> via telnet werkt het wel :(
<ujjain> deop e.d. niet mogelijk via msg met eggdrop
<JanC> Gotiniens: wine is geen probleem, maar als je daar een office zonder licentie op staan zou hebben...
<Gotiniens> mjah ok
<Gotiniens> w32codecs is volgens mij wel een heikel punt toch?
<viezerd> vast wel, maar iedereen heeft telnet toch ?
<JanC> of Photoshop of whatever
<JanC> w32codecs is ook illegaal ja
<JanC> dus als je bedrijf hebt...
<JanC> BSA gaat nooit binnenvallen bij particulier trouwens
<JanC> tenzij je zelfstandige bent
<JanC> of adres van je vennootschap thuis staat
<OerHeks> zakenlijke dsl
<Gotiniens> dat boeit niet volgens mij
<JanC> grappig ook, de laptop van z'n dochter stond in 't latijn (ja, dat kan op ubuntu :) )
<Gotiniens> hehe
<JanC> die hebben ze niet verder onderzocht (ook al omdat dat geen bedrijfslaptop was dus)
<Gerwin> Zeg JanC, je zit ons altijd naar -offtopic te poken, maar nu doe je het zelf ook :P
<JanC> klopt (al ging dit wel over BSA-invallen bij Ubuntu-gebruikers ;) )
<JanC> maar laat ons idd. in -offtopic verder gaan daarmee  ;)
<leoquant> server forum down?
<leoquant> Sorry, SMF was unable to connect to the database. This may be caused by the server being busy. Please try again later.
<OerHeks> 1 2 3 ... ja
<leoquant> oki
<OerHeks> forum wel weer up
<Gh0sty> der zijn hier wellicht wel nog mensen die hun ubuntu in het engels willen maar derest van hun locale in het NL
<Gh0sty> iemand daarin al geslaagd?
<Gh0sty> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/+bug/655427
#ubuntu-nl 2010-11-05
<remmelt> hallo
<Tsar_Evitsa> Goedemorgen!
<linze> hoi
<remmelt> als je software download en je wilt het toch weer verwijderen, waar vind je ze dan? in het filesystem?
<sultan-atwork> daar waar je dat hebt opgeslagen
<sultan-atwork> standaard is de directory Downloads
<sultan-atwork> maar dat kun je in elk programma wat je gebruikt veranderen....
<sultan-atwork> ligt er ook aan hoe je iets hebt gedownload
<remmelt> de folder downloads kan ik al niet vinden...
<sultan-atwork> bij linux is er verschil tussen Downloads en downloads ;-)
<remmelt> ald je iets download, verschijnt er een pop-up download. dan klik je 'open' en je volgt het stappenplan voor installatie. Maar de folder Downloads in het filesystem?
<remmelt> (herstel: de pop-up is met een hoofdletter)
<remmelt> bij Windows ga je naar configuratiescherm en kiest Software en dan verschijnt er een lijst van programma's die je geinstalleerd hebt. hoe werkt dit met ubuntu?
<sultan-atwork> via synaptic
<sultan-atwork> ik ben op mijn werk, niet veel tijd om te antwoorden
<remmelt> ik probeer een rpm file te openen. daarvoor heb ik het programma alien geinstalleerd. vervolgens in de terminal: sudo alien [naam.rpm]. en dan krijg ik de foutmelding: file not found. hoe kan dit? (ik heb de betreffende file naar de desktop gesleept)
<Alex___> hoi, ik heb mijn live usb stick (met persistent) even geprobeert in de pc waar ik hem als eerste probeerde
<Alex___> nog steeds het zelfde streepje (wat ik op de andere pc's ook krijg...)
<OerHeks> formatteren alex :-)
<OerHeks> persistent, dan vinden er veel schrijfacties plaats, op de usb, swap e.d.
<OerHeks> daar kan een usb niet geweldig goed tegen
<OerHeks> dus als formatteren niet meer gaat, dan weet je wat er aan de hand is.
<bart_> sinds een recente upload van mijn upload manager ubuntu 10.10 is mijn paneel verdwenen als ik firefox start
<bart_> wie heeft er ideeen
<Alex___> Ik heb al zo vaka geformatteert
<Alex___> vaak *
<Alex___> En dan duurt het weer 3 uur om die persistent te maken..
<Alex___> Dan ga ik hem gebruiken voor 10 minuten
<Alex___> En daarna ga ik ergens anders heen
<Alex___> En dan weer terug naar waar ik hem gebruikt heb
<Alex___> En dan werkt ie weer niet
<Alex___> Dus moet ik hem weer opnieuw formatteren en alles er opnieuw opzetten...
<Alex___> Is er geen andere oplossing?
<OerHeks> geen persistent gebruiken.
<Alex___> Dan kan ik geen dingen opslaan
<Alex___> Geen zin om bij elke start het kruisje weer rechts bovenin te zetten
<Alex___> Pidgin er op te zetten
<Alex___> Gwibber er af halen
<OerHeks> installeren op hdd ?
<Alex___> Kan niet
<Alex___> Je krijgt een workstation toegewezen
<Cugel> Dag Alex.
<Alex___> Doei Cugel
<Alex___> OerHeks: ik vindt een live usb zo handig omdat je dan op elke computer aan de gang kan
<Alex___> Anders ben ik aangewezen op windows..
<OerHeks> live usb is wat anders dan persistant
<OerHeks> dat zal een usb stick langer uithouden, denk ik.
<Alex___> Langer dan 5 minuten?
<OerHeks> bart_, welke panel verdwijnt ?
<Alex___> Staat firefox niet toevallig in full screen?
<Alex___> (zou een mogelijkheid kunnen zien)
<Alex___> zijn *
<Alex___> Hoe maak ik een USB stick die niet persistent is?
<OerHeks> heet dat niet gewoon live usb alex ?
<Alex___> Kan ook :)
<Alex___> Hoe maak ik dat?
<bart_> oerheks: de paneelbalk bovenin het beeldscherm
<Alex___> Gewoon alle files van de iso op me usb stick plakken?
<bart_> sorry, stom maar firefox stond ineens ingesteld op volledig scherm. Eenvoudige oplossing dus
<Alex___> [10:04] <Alex___> Staat firefox niet toevallig in full screen?
<Alex___> [10:04] <Alex___> (zou een mogelijkheid kunnen zijn)
<OerHeks> je kan je panels resetten, open terminal : gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<OerHeks> ow wel full screen :-)
<Alex___> Zoals ik al dacht :P
<Alex___> Dat is meestal de oorzaak van dat panelen weg zijn
<OerHeks> nee, niet altijd, daarom zocht ik naar gnomepanel reset
<Alex___> Ik werk door dingen uit te sluiten
<Alex___> Anders ga je op zoek naar ingrijpende systeemconfiguraties, en dan blijkt de oplossing heel simpel :)
<Alex___> Maar wie kan mij helpen
<Alex___> Kan ik een live usb maken door gewoon alle files van de iso op me usb stick te plaatsen?
<OerHeks> rare vraag, dat heb je vaker gedaan
<Cugel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<sultan-atwork> is chronisch
<Cugel> Oftewel: met usb-creator de stick 'bootable' maken.
<Alex___> OerHeks: wat heb ik vaker gedaan?
<Alex___> Rare vraag gesteld?
<Alex___> :P
<OerHeks> je loopt te trollen
<Alex___> Ik heb wel vaak een persistent gemaakt, maar geen live
<Alex___> En ik kan hier geen gebruik maken van dat USB ding (onder Systeem > USB opstartdisk maken)
<Alex___> Omdat ik geen ubuntu heb
<Alex___> unetbootin-windows-494, Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.0.9 en LinuxLive USB Creator 2.6 werken niet onder Windows
<OerHeks> sterkte, ik ben er vandoor.
<UndiFineD> Alex___, heb je de HP usb format tool ?
<Alex___> Nee
<Alex___> En ik heb daar de rechten ook niet voor om te formatteren
<UndiFineD> even zoeken op hp.com
<Alex___> [10:26] <Alex___> En ik heb daar de rechten ook niet voor om te formatteren
<UndiFineD> ok, ik ben dit al vaker tegengekomen bij je, hoe zit dat nou, je hebt bijna nergens rechten toe, maar je wilt ubuntu gebruiken, mag dat ook ? heb je dat gevraagd ?
<Alex___> Ja dat mag
<Alex___> Maar die beperkingen voor formatteren zitten in windows
<Alex___> Het systeem blokkeert simpelweg dat je gaat formatteren
<UndiFineD> ja dat is zo ingesteld door de systeembeheerders
<Alex___> Ja
<Alex___> Anders gaat iedereen het doen
<UndiFineD> opzich een goed idee
<Alex___> Maar ik wil dus een ubuntu live usb maken
<Alex___> Dus graag zonder formatteren
<UndiFineD> maar waarom kunnen ze dan de rechten voor jou niet even aanpassen zodat je lokaal admin bent en even je ding kan doen
<Alex___> omdat ik dan het hele netwerk om zeep kan helpen
<UndiFineD> als je lokaal admin bent, kun je in een uurtje, tools installeren voor ubuntu, formateren en je ubuntu goed maken
<Alex___> [10:32] <Alex___> omdat ik dan het hele netwerk om zeep kan helpen
<UndiFineD> als ze dat niet willen, dan zul je het thuis moeten doen
<Alex___> Thuis lukt het niet
<Alex___> Daar werken die tooltjes niet, blijven ze hangen op 5%
<UndiFineD> dan laat je het hun doen ?
<Cugel> Houd maar op UndiFineD.
<UndiFineD> ja ik vind dit raar, het mag wel, maar toch ook weer niet
<Alex___> Formatteren mag niet
<Alex___> Omdat ik dan eventueel een andere schijf ook kan formatteren
<Alex___> en het netwerk om zeep kan helpen
<Alex___> Maar live usb stick mag wel
<UndiFineD> nou dan komen ze er toch lekker bj staan
<Alex___> Kan niet zo heel veel misgaan in het netwerk
<UndiFineD> maar als jij ubuntu hebt, kun je nog veel meer verkloten op het netwerk :p
<Alex___> nee
<Alex___> overal zit een wachtwoord op
<Alex___> heb het 5 minuutjes werkend gekregen weet je nog :P
<Alex___> Alleen de workstations kan ik onbruikbaar maken
<Alex___> Maar dan weet de systeembeheerder wie het het heeft gedaan
<UndiFineD> oe eng, een wachtwoord :p op windows
<Alex___> nee
<Alex___> op netwerk pc's
<UndiFineD> precies, jij moet gewoon even overleggen met systeembeheer voor het formatten van je usb sticky, met de hp usb format tool
<UndiFineD> dan is dat klaar
<UndiFineD> en dan met unetbootin maak je een fijne ubuntu stick
<UndiFineD> maar, je bent hier al zooo lang mee bezig, maarom heb je er niet gewoon eentje besteld ?
<Alex___> wat besteld?
<UndiFineD> her.. http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=707
<Alex___> persistent?
<Alex___> Hoeveel verzendkosten?
<UndiFineD> vraag je dat aan mij of praat je hardop in jezelf ?
<Alex___> Dat vraag ik aan jouw
<UndiFineD> ik maak die stickies niet, ik heb ze ook nooit hoeven kopen dus ik beh geen idee
<UndiFineD> maar als je er eentje besteld, kun je er vanuit gaan dat ie 100% ok is
<Alex___> Hoe maken ze die dan?
<UndiFineD> met format rechten
<Alex___> lol
<UndiFineD> zij bestellen gewoon een 1000-tal stickies, daarmee kun je ook aangepaste logo ś krijgen, en vervolgens zetten ze zelf de iso erop
<Alex___> Hoeveel kost daT?
<Alex___> dat *
<Alex___> 1000 stickies
<UndiFineD> hoe weet ik niet, maar het zal wel iets van dd zijn
<Alex___> dd?
<UndiFineD> kant en klare images
<Alex___> brb
<remmelt> hallo ubuntu'ers, ik probeer Frostwire te downloaden. De website biedt standaard een download voor ubuntu. Maar ik krijg een foutmelding: Dependency is not satisfiable: default-jre-headless
<remmelt> komt dat omdat ik 8.04 gebruik en niet de meest recente versie van ubuntu?
<Terminator_> dat zou kunnen
<Terminator_> als je in synaptic kijkt
<Terminator_> heb je dan het betreffende pakket?
<OerHeks> is limewirte/frostwire niet plat ?
<UndiFineD> ja was opgedoekt toch
<addo> http://tweakers.net/nieuws/70459/limewire-gaat-offline-na-gerechtelijk-bevel.html
<OerHeks> gelukkig, dan ligt het niet aan ubuntu :-)
<c0p3rn1c> oh crap :)
<c0p3rn1c> heb mijn /etc/sudoers omzeep geholpen :)
<c0p3rn1c> als ik nu sudo ls doe, hoef ik geen pwd meer in te voeren
<c0p3rn1c> heb maar 1 regel veranderd en in commentaar staan: #jeroen ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/local/bin/boblightd
<c0p3rn1c> enig idee hoe ik het kan fixen ? :)
<OerHeks> via live cd ?
<Jeeves_> c0p3rn1c: Hij onthoudt je wachtwoord even he
<c0p3rn1c> ah oef haha
<c0p3rn1c> ja nu zie ik het
<Jeeves_> Dus als je net je wachtwoord hebt ingevoerd, hoef je het een minuut later niet nog een keer te doen
<c0p3rn1c> ik dacht dat hij het na het afmelden/aanmelden niet zou onthouden
<c0p3rn1c> of als je een nieuw terminal opent/sluit
<c0p3rn1c> thx Jeeves_
<c0p3rn1c> is het eigenlijk veilig die regel zo ?
<c0p3rn1c> jeroen ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/local/bin/boblight
<c0p3rn1c> wil gewoon dat mijn boblightd commando automatisch opstart
<c0p3rn1c> service*
<c0p3rn1c> en hij heeft sudo rechten nodig
<c0p3rn1c> moet waarschijnlijk ergensanders he
<OerHeks> toevoegen aan /etc/rc.local ?
<c0p3rn1c> ja idd, arg what was I thinking :)
<OerHeks> rc. local word aan het einde van je boot uitgevoerd, of wil je bob bij het booten laten starten ? dan toevoegen aan /etc/init.d dacht ik ?
<c0p3rn1c> ja beter bij booten
<c0p3rn1c> moet ik dan een scriptje aan /etc/init.d/ toevoegen ?
<OerHeks> ja, volgens mij wel.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<c0p3rn1c> ja daar was ik ook aan het lezen
<c0p3rn1c> start en stop argument
<c0p3rn1c> hmmz, een voorbeeld scriptje zou wel handig zijn geweest
<c0p3rn1c> ik ga het even op mijn todo listje zetten :)
<c0p3rn1c> duurt me te lang
<sgs1990> weet iemand hoe ik internet explorer kan instaleren onder ubuntu?
<OerHeks> rare vraag :(
<sgs1990> ik heb ies4linux al geprobeert, maar daar krijg ik het niet mee aan de gang,, heeft iemand een oplossing?
<OerHeks> check wineHQ ?
<sgs1990> ik ken wine wel,, bedoel je met wineHQ een instelling in wine dan?  want bij software center kan ik niet iets van wineHQ downloaden
<OerHeks> google op wineHQ en internet explorer ?
<OerHeks> hier > http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=25
<OerHeks> antwoord: garbage
<sgs1990> dankjewel,,, ik zal het even doorlezen
<Jovaro> Hoi, ik heb net m'n server geupdate naar 9.04 en nu lijkt het alsof die automatisch X probeert te starten als ik de server opstart.
<Jovaro> Maar er gaat iets mis en de hele server crasht
<Jovaro> weet iemand hoe ik ervoor zorg dat X niet automatisch start?
<OerHeks> een server met een dektop ?
<Jovaro> ja een tv
<Jovaro> ik draai er mythtv op
<Jovaro> normaal log ik gewoon in en start dan zelf X, maar nu lijkt ie dat zelf te doen?
<OerHeks> lijkt me niet, dat mythtv nu wel automatisch opstart
<Jovaro> in het begin gaat het prima met opstarten, laat alle tekst gewoon zien, maar ergens tijdens het opstarten gaat ie van tty1 naar tty7 en dan gaat er iets fout
<OerHeks> geen idee :(
<Jovaro> ik hang de harde schijf van de server even in deze pc, brb
<c0p3rn1c> sgs1990: playonlinux
<sgs1990> playonlinux loopt elke keer vast als ie internet explorer wil installeren
<sgs1990> die heb ik al geprobeert
<c0p3rn1c> sgs1990: je moet em eerst updaten
<c0p3rn1c> sgs1990: daarna werkt hij perfect
<sgs1990> en als ik met wine de ie7 wil installeren geeft ei een melding dat er een serieuze fout is opgetreden bij ie7.exe
<sgs1990> heb de nieuwste versie van playonlinux al draaien
<OerHeks> tja
<OerHeks> goed lezen, wineHQ
<OerHeks> het gaat niet werken
<c0p3rn1c> sgs1990: IE heb ik niet geprobeert, dreamweaver, flash en photoshop wel
<c0p3rn1c> sgs1990: PlayOnLinux 3.8.5 ?
<sgs1990> jah weet ik,, maar ik heb internet explorer nodig voor school om web page compozer te draaien
<sgs1990> en heb geen vervangend programma kunnen vinden hiervoor
<OerHeks> draai dan windows in virtualbox ?
<c0p3rn1c> ja dat is de enige andere optie
<sgs1990> haha,, jah zou graag willen,, maar ben niet super handig met computers en heb nog nooit windows in en virtualbox weten te draaien
<c0p3rn1c> sgs1990: is super simpel :)
<c0p3rn1c> ofja voor ons
<c0p3rn1c> ehm weet je wat een iso is ?
<sgs1990> ja
<sgs1990> ingepakte cd op je schijf zegmaar,, dat is wat ik er van snap
<c0p3rn1c> je moet even je windows cd pakken daar een iso van maken
<c0p3rn1c> dan virtualbox installeren
<c0p3rn1c> de rest wijst zich vanzelf
<sgs1990> dus je zet de windowsxp cd als een iso op je harde schijf
<sgs1990> en dan kan je met virtual box em draaien?
<c0p3rn1c> sgs1990: ja, ik weet eigenlijk niet of dat nodig is, misschien kan het ook direct met de windows xp cd
<c0p3rn1c> moet je even kijken
<sgs1990> jah,, direct met de cd is het me nooit gelukt,, als het met een iso bestand moet zou dat het verklaren
<c0p3rn1c> gewoon virualbox installeren en daar een virtualbox xp instantie aanmaken
<sgs1990> ben virtualboc OSE aan het isntalleren
<Somelauw> Hoi, ik was iets aan het printen, maar het kwam kwam erg lelijk op het scherm. Als ik daarentegen mijn printer verzoek om een testpage te printen, komt die wel mooi op het scherm. Wat is de meest waarschijnlijke reden?
<OerHeks> opmaak ?
<Somelauw> Het was een pdf met een foto en een aantal gekleurde logo's.
<Cugel> Je printer?
<Somelauw> De kleuren kwamen er raar uit.
<Somelauw> Samsung clp-310.
<OerHeks> kleur op ?
<Somelauw> Color mode: Color.
<Cugel> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/551  -- da's niet niks.
<OerHeks> als 1 kleur op is, dan krijg je ook een raar effect
<Somelauw> Als 1 kleur op is, dan zou hij dat op de testpage moeten laten zien.
<Somelauw> En Page Size: A4, maar toch wil hij de boven- en onderkant van het document niet printen.
<Somelauw> Maar op die foto tekent hij allemaal strepen.
<Somelauw> Maar eh, ik ga er maar vanuit dat linux nog niet helemaal printvriendelijk is.
<sgs1990> ik heb virtual box aan de gang gekregen,, bedankt jongens voor de hulp
<sgs1990> draai wel vista inplaats van xp, maar dat maakt niet uit
<OerHeks> je zegt net, dat je dat bekijkt op je scherm ?
<OerHeks> en wat bedoel je met lelijk ?
<OerHeks> scheef, gekrompen, uitgerekt of wat ?
<OerHeks> linux is zeer goed printervriendelijk, dankzij cups van apple
<OerHeks> mischien een printer instelling, dpi ?
<Somelauw> OerHeks, ik bekijk de prints niet op mijn scherm. Op mijn scherm ziet het er allemaal goed uit.
<dhrookt> print soort een foto
<dhrookt> of alleen tekst
<Somelauw> Met lelijk bedoel ik dus dat er op foto's strepen te zien zijn.
<Somelauw> Alleen de foto's zien er lelijk uit. Tekst gaat goed.
<sgs1990> als je een afbeelding op een gewoon stuk papier print, hebben ze dan ook vegen er op?
<Somelauw> Resolution: 1200 * 600 dpi.
<Somelauw> Eens proberen.
<Somelauw> Kan het aan de pdf reader liggen trouwens?
<OerHeks> als een afbeelding op het scherm wel goed is, zal het wel niet aan pdfreader liggen denk ik.
<OerHeks> en strepen door een afbeelding, dan denk ik toch eerder aan inkt.
<dhrookt> is je cartridge op??:P
<dhrookt> inktkop vies?
<sgs1990> of heb je niet de originele cartridge er in,, of zelf bijgevuld
<OerHeks> schoonmaakroutine kan helpen idd
<dhrookt> :)
<dhrookt> moet elke dag laserprinters op me werk schoonmaken
<Somelauw> Nee, ik heb niks geks met mijn inkt gedaan.
<dhrookt> :)
<Somelauw> Maar ik heb mijn printer wel al een tijdje niet gebruikt.
<dhrookt> daarom zal het wel ingedroogd zijn
<Somelauw> Ik heb een afbeelding geprobeerd en die geeft ook strepen.
<OerHeks> ah klinkt als ingedroogd.
<dhrookt> hehe :)
<Somelauw> Maar een testprint werkt wel, dat moeten we niet vergeten.
<OerHeks> schoonmaakroutine draaien, als dat niet verbeterd, cartridge wisselen ( mits de kop aan de cartridge vastzit )
<dhrookt> precies
<OerHeks> als de kop los is, zoals mijn apson, oei oei
<OerHeks> epson*
<Somelauw> Wat doet die schoonmaak routine. Ik heb dat namelijk echt nog nooit gedaan bij oude printers.
<OerHeks> kop loshalen, weken in gedeminiraliseerd water.
<OerHeks> zie manual van je printer Somelauw
<dhrookt> wat voor is het
<dhrookt> printer
<OerHeks> schoonmaakroutine klink mij als schoonmaken ?
<sgs1990> Samsung clp-310
<Somelauw> Net gejoined?
<Somelauw> wat sgs1990 zegt
<dhrookt> heb die geen schoonmaakprogje in dan
<OerHeks> vast wel :-)
<dhrookt> dat ie zelf schoonmaakt
<dhrookt> daarom
<dhrookt> denk niet echt dat hij koppen moet losmaken
<dhrookt> spelen met het menuutje en zoeken naar cleaning
<dhrookt> :)
<Somelauw> Maar bij schoonmaken krijg ik een CUPS server error.
<dhrookt> rustig ze werk laten doen en tis over
<Somelauw> 'client-error-document-format-not-supported'
<OerHeks> ... schoonmaken cups error .. schoonmaken doe je op de printer zelf ?
<dhrookt> precies
<dhrookt> hmm
<OerHeks> lees de handleiding van je printer :-)
<dhrookt> en schud je cardrige ff heen en weer
<dhrookt> cardridge:P
<dhrookt> owww southpark
<dhrookt> :P
<dhrookt> jipppieeee
<Somelauw> Okee, ik ga even proberen wat er gebeurd als ik het op een andere computer probeer. Daarna ga ik wel die saaie handleiding doorlezen.
<dhrookt> of lekker googlen lauw
<Somelauw> Ik weet eigenlijk niet eens uit mijn hoofd hoe ik dat ding openmaak om de cardridge te kunnen schudden :P.
<dhrookt> daar ga je al
<dhrookt> lees de handleiding
<Somelauw> bye
<dhrookt> peace
<sultan> pies ;-)
<OerHeks> clp color lazer printer, toner op ?
<dhrookt> heyy sultaniii
<dhrookt> hoest met de gezondheid sultan
<sultan> dhrookt, zie #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<Somelauw> Ik heb nogmaals op een windows printer proberen af te drukken en daarop werkte het wel.
<Somelauw> Het blijkt dus niet aan de printer te liggen.
<Somelauw> De handleiding gaat wel in op linux, maar niet specifiek op ubuntu.
<Somelauw> En verwacht dat je kunt inloggen als root.
<OerHeks> goeie test, op windows. inloggen als root, waarvoor ?
<Somelauw> Om het van cd-rom te installeren blijkbaar.
<Somelauw> Ik heb alleen nooit een wachtwoord voor root ingesteld en zie het ook niet zitten dat te gaan doen.
<Somelauw> Op het internet vond ik een driver http://foo2qpdl.rkkda.com/. Ik ben alleen bang dat als deze driver niet werkt, ik niet meer terug kan naar hoe mijn printer nu is.
<ujjain> hmm, min ubuntu uis nog steeds traag
<ujjain> 1gb geheugen in gebruik, er draaien maar 2 kleine processen (naast gnome)
<ujjain> free -m
<ujjain>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<ujjain> Mem:           999        976         23          0         53        127
<ujjain> hij zou echt aan 512mb wel genoeg hebben, tenzij gnome zoveel trekt, maar niemand is ooit ingelogd op gnome
<Somelauw> Wanneer merk je dat die traag is?
<ujjain> uhhh
<ujjain> hij is al maanden traag
<ujjain> als ik op ssh inlog is hij traag
<ujjain> met reacties
<ujjain> met load van 1.5, terwijl hij niets doet
<OerHeks> Somelauw, als je om een root ww word gevraagd, is dit gewoon het ww van je account, ubuntu heeft geen root pass
<Somelauw> Hij vraagt niet om een root. De cd start gewoon niet op tenzij je als root bent ingelogd.
<Somelauw> Ik kan hem dus niet eens mounten.
<OerHeks> terminal: gksudo nautilus
<OerHeks> dan heb je filebrowser met rootrechten
<Somelauw> Okee
<Somelauw> De cd zit erin.
<Somelauw> En ik heb nautilus met rootrechten.
<Somelauw> Maar ik kan media toch niet openen.
<OerHeks> vreemde cd dan
<Somelauw> Of wel openen, maar hij wil niks automatisch mounten.
<Somelauw> Dus media ziet er helemaal leeg uit.
<Somelauw> Volgens mij is het toch een echte linuxprinter.
<Somelauw> Volgens mij is het toch een echte windowsprinter.
<Somelauw> bedoelde ik
<Somelauw> Ook al staat op de doos dat het met linux werkt.
<bas___> weet er iemand of ik  de "conceptronic 150n mini wireless usb adapter kan gebruiken op ubuntu?
<OerHeks> welke chipset zit erin ? open terminal: lsusb
<OerHeks> haal uit die lijst de regel van je wifi, en plak deze hier
<OerHeks> ik zie hem hier niet bijstaan iig > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported#Wireless%20USB%20Adapters
<bas___> c150rusm
<OerHeks> nee die hele regel, ajb
<OerHeks> daar zit een code in, makkelijker zoeken
<bas___> staat er niet tussen
<OerHeks> zit je usb wifi stick wel aangesloten ?
<bas___> ja ik heb dual boot met ubuntu en windows 7 en bij windows werkt hij perfect maar bij ubuntu kan de instalatie niet uitgevoert worden
<OerHeks> ?
<bas___> als ik in ubuntu de meegeleverde cd instaleer komt er een error alvorens de instalatie begint
<OerHeks> je usbstick moet er wel tussen staan, plak de hele output eens op http://paste.ubuntu.com/  en geef de url hier ?
<bas____> ik start even ubuntu op mijn pc
<bas____> wat moest er in terminal?
<bas____> kan ik een usb wifi ontvanger voor windows gebruiken in ubuntu
<OerHeks> terminal : lsusb
<OerHeks> en plakken in http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<bas____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526418/
<josspyker_> ralink moet out of the box werken
<bas____> het is van conceptronic
<josspyker_> de chipset is ralink en die moet het gewoon doen
<OerHeks> jups RT2570
<josspyker_> rt2570
<bas____> hoe doe ik dit dan?
<bas____> ben nieuw met ubuntu
<OerHeks> netwerkkabel eruit en in terminal> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<OerHeks> en dan sudo iwconfig wlan0
<bas____> en dan?
<OerHeks> dan zou die in je netwerkmanager te zien moeten zijn ?
<bas____> dan is het niet gelukt
<OerHeks> zit je nu op die machine ?
<bas____> ?
<OerHeks> eerst netwerkkabel eruit, dan pas die 2 regels toepassen
<bas____> maar de usb ontvanger erin
<OerHeks> ja uiteraard
<bas____> ik typ in terminal eerst:  sudo ifconfig wlan0
<bas____> dan: sudo iwconfig wlan0
<OerHeks> vergeet die up niet :(
<bas____> er komt: operation not possible due to RF-kill
<OerHeks> zit je nu op die pc/machine ?
<OerHeks> en geen niet ? als antwoord
<OerHeks> (of is het een 2e pc )
<bas____> 2de pc
<OerHeks> ow oke, want ik verbaasde me dat je de netwerkdraad er niet uit had getrokken, je was nogsteeds hier, snap je ?
<bas____> ja idd er loopt geen draad tot boven in men kamer
<OerHeks> geen rf ..
<bas____> wa is rf?
<OerHeks> radio frequentie
<bas____> ik heb draadloos boven mar de pc me ubuntu heeft geen netwerkkaart en kheb vandaag die usb gekocht voor internet
<bas____> ne sry geen wifi ontvanger
<OerHeks> rfkill list allgeef eens in terminal: rfkill list all
<OerHeks> *geef eens in terminal: rfkill list all
<bas____> gedaan..
<OerHeks> staat er Hard blocked: yes bij ?
<bas____> ja
<OerHeks> kee
<OerHeks> probeer eens : sudo rfkill unblock all
<OerHeks> en daarna:  iwlist wlan0 scan
<bas____> failed to read scan data: network is down
<OerHeks> hmm mischien toch eerst sudo ifconfig wlan0 up en als hij toch up is, sudo iwconfig wlan0
<OerHeks> dan zou je wat bij je netwerkmanager moeten zien
<bas____> hoe kom je in netwerkmanager?
<OerHeks> dat is dat radar symbool, rechts boven ?
<OerHeks> met een rood uitroepteken, indien niet verbonden
<bas____> aah tog ja heb et pas sinds gisteren
<OerHeks> rechter muis op icoontje, etc
<bas____> er sta wel bij wireless is disabled
<OerHeks> enable hem eens :-)
<bas____> en kan enable wireless ook ni aanklikken
<bas____> in terminal : not a shell builtin
<bas____> mar daarom heb ik die usb dan gekocht
<Terminator> ehm
<Terminator> driver in ndiswrapper gooien?
<Terminator> kan jij heb uitleggen hoe dat moet OerHeks ?
<Terminator> ik moet er nu helaas vandoor :P
<OerHeks> ik zit aan wat anders te denken, geen draad, dus ook nog geen updates gekregen, en ook geen driver kunnen zien bij Systeem - Beheer - Stuurprogramma's
<OerHeks> dat kan ook het probleem oplossen, denk ik ..
<Terminator> ah
<Terminator> dat had ik nog niet meegekregen ;)
<Terminator> iig erg makkelijk om te proberen
<OerHeks> ik ga er te vaak van uit dat men eerst update etc
<OerHeks> :(
<Terminator> ook al is ndiswrapper ook niet moeilijk :P
<Terminator> haha, true
<Terminator> doe ik ook altijd idd
<Terminator> maar niet iedereen is zoals ons OerHeks
<Terminator> zou ook zo saai zijn..
<OerHeks> bas____, kun je die pc aan een draadje krijgen ?
<Terminator> maar ik ben er vandoor :)
<OerHeks> thnx Terminator
<Terminator> succes iig
<Terminator> laters
<bas____> nee ga ni lukken
<bas____> tijdelijk of gewoon standaard?
<OerHeks> tijdenlijk, tot je alle updates binnenhebt, en dan in je menu Systeem - Beheer - Stuurprogramma's zien of er een stuurprogramma aanwezig is (* niet opensource)
<OerHeks> meestal krijg je ook op je bovenste panel een melding, voor videokaart drivers en/of wifi
<bas____> ja ik kan hem na het eten wel even naar beneden zetten
<OerHeks> eten, goed idee :-D
<bas____> ja dankuwel vor het helpen he
<OerHeks> tot laters :-)
<bas____> dag!
<josspyker_>  wat wordt er gegeten OerHeks ?
<OerHeks> kipschnitsel, doperwtjes en opgebakken piepertjes die over waren
<OerHeks> en u ?
<josspyker_> ok, ik probeer te bedenken waar ik trek in heb, maar ben er nog niet uit
<OerHeks> het regent hier :(
<josspyker_> hier ook
<josspyker_> kijk ff op buienradar, ziet er niet echt droog uit
<tomk96> hoe kan je ubuntu installeren?
<OerHeks> tomk96, cd fownloaden, branden en booten :-)
<OerHeks> f=d downloaden
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Installatie
<OerHeks> neem de 10.10 dat is de laatste versie :-)
<trijntje> tomk96 heeft geen tijd om bedankt te zeggen ;)
<Gotiniens> trijntje, gelukkig is dat zeldzaam hier
<OerHeks> geduld, mischien zien we tomk96 zo weer
<OerHeks> het is weekend
<yellabs> gaat iemand naar t-dose ?
<yellabs> eindhoven...
<yellabs> http://www.t-dose.org/
<yellabs> zaterdag en zondag event , open source
<yellabs> fontys hogeschool eindhoven..
<josspyker_> te ver weg
<yellabs> ah, maar bij jullie in de buurt zijn ook altijd leuke dingen
<yellabs> dat is dan weer te ver weg voor mij ... :)
<OerHeks> op forum staat wel iets
<Gotiniens> iets in NL, wat te ver weg is? kan niet :)
<yellabs> beetje reclame maken mag hier toch wel voor dat eh?
<yellabs> http://www.t-dose.org/
<OerHeks> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/promotie-40/t-dose-67-november-2010-eindhoven/
<yellabs> als je met de fiets zou moeten wel...
<yellabs> :P
<Gotiniens> gelukkig hebben we Openbaar Vervoer in NL
<yellabs> oh, nou dat is al goed zie ik..
<yellabs> prima...
<OerHeks> :-)
<yellabs> ik ben dik tevreden
<OerHeks> yw
<yellabs> linux administrator , die verdiend 50 euro per uur....
<yellabs> en wij maar "hobbyen" ..
<yellabs> LOL
<OerHeks> nou ja, linux admin is wat meer dan een desktop installeren natuurlijk
<yellabs> tja dat is zo..
<yellabs> desktop installeren is ook het leukste ..
<yellabs> de nazorg meestal wat minder..
<yellabs> bijvoorbeeld, hee waarom doen exe bestanden het niet, en , ik wou toch zeker die game nog spelen..
<yellabs> hehe
<OerHeks> dan is het handig als iemand je de weg wijst naar de wineHQ database
<yellabs> ik ben toch niet offtopic eh ?
<yellabs> ik stuurde ze meestal naar frankscorner
<OerHeks> ja, zijn we eigenlijk wel, maar goed
<remmelt> good evening
<yellabs> http://frankscorner.org/
<yellabs> hello remmelt
<yellabs> how was your day
<yellabs> is mijn server te zien ?
<yellabs> http://83.163.211.49/
<UndiFineD> het duurt even, maar jawel
<remmelt> ik probeer frostwire te installeren. bij het openen van frostwire-4.21.1.i586.deb krijg ik een foutmelding: Dependency is not satisfiable: default-jre-headless
<yellabs> dank u !
<remmelt> ?
<yellabs> remmelt, is er geen versie die je niet hoeft te installeren ?
<OerHeks> op ubuntu 8.04 remmelt ?
<yellabs> de dank u was voor OerHeks
<remmelt> oerheks ja
<bas___> oerheks, ik ben er weer
<OerHeks> dan kan het mogenlijk een te oude kernel hebben of iets dergelijks
<bas___> aangesloten op internet!
<yellabs> het is even geleden , maar frostwire heeft toch een tarball die het gewoon doet zonder install ?
<remmelt> hm dat is vervelend aangezien ik 34 euro heb betaald om aan file sharing deel te nemen
<yellabs> hmm, misschien ben ik te oud...
<yellabs> :P
<remmelt> yellabs waar zou ik die tarball moeten vinden?
<yellabs> http://www.frostwire.com/download/?os=tarball&
<yellabs> succes niet verzekerd , maar je kan het proberen...
<remmelt> ik heb 'm gedownload
<bas___> weet iemand hoe ik een usb wifi ontvanger voor windows kan gebruiken op ubuntu
<remmelt> even kijken of het werkt...
<yellabs> en dan de run frostwire.sh
<yellabs> bij mij werkt hij, maar goed , dat is ubuntu 10.04 met java jre , niet de open versie ..
<yellabs> okey, moet gaan , groeten en succes !
<yellabs> vraag anders OerHeks , als het niet lukt ...
<yellabs> bye bye
<trijntje> bas___, watvoor een?
<josspyker_> bas, eerst even updaten, in een terminal type sudo apt-get update vervolgens sudo apt-get upgrade
<josspyker_> trijntje, rt2570
<bas___> nog 1 minuut
<remmelt> de installatie is voltooid. dank u yellabs. het frostwire icoontje staat in het menu. als ik erop klik gebeurt er echter niets. kan het zijn dat ik zowel java jre als open java geinstalleerd heb en dat het daarom niet werkt?
<remmelt> oh yellabs is gone
<bas____> is dat juist dat dat zolang duurt?
<josspyker_> kan even duren, afhankelijk van je hardware
<josspyker_> maar ik ga snel even door de buien heen fietsen om boodschappen te doen
<trijntje> ben ik weer, internet viel uit
<bas____> als de update klaar is, gewoon terminal sluiten, of...
<trijntje> jahoor
<trijntje> wat heb je al geprobeerd om je wireless dongle aan de praat te krijgen?
<bas_____> hoe gebruik ik usb wifi ontvanger voor windows op ubuntu?
<ujjain> hoe zie ik de bans van een kanaal?
<ujjain> msg chanserv...
<trijntje> bas_____, wat heb je al geprobeerd?
<bas_____> ni veel
<wifidongel> hoe gebruik ik een wifi dongel op ubuntu?
<willempie> geef je model ( willem )
<willempie> bas geef je model even
<willempie> bas
<wifidongel> c150rusm
<willempie> welk merk
<wifidongel> conceptronic
<bas_____> als ik minimaliseer gaat men programma weg
<willempie> https://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/internet-en-draadloos/draadloos-met-usb-stick/msg651941/
<willempie> mischien helpt dit je bas
<trijntje> bas_____, je zit 3x in dit kanaal en je bent totaal niet duidelijk
<willempie> willen andere chat leden mee helpen
<wifidongel> ja sry
<willempie> is eerste keer dat hij met ubuntu werkt
<willempie> trijntje
<willempie> hij is net als ik ook maar nog jong
<willempie> heeft iemand hier ervbaringen met netwerken
<willempie> maar bas is dat al behulpzaam die link
<willempie> trijntje
<willempie> kan jij hem verder helpe
<wifidongel> ja kbegrijp em ni
<trijntje> willempie, is goed
<willempie> hij is nog volledig nieuw in ubuntu
<trijntje> wifidongel, wat gebeurt er als je gewoon die dongle in de computer doet?
<wifidongel> niks
<willempie> want je hebt mij ook al veel geleerd net als oers
<willempie> oer
<willempie> hij snapt waarschijnlek niets van sudo en zo gwn duidelijk zeggen niet in pc taal denk ik voor hem kan je dat ik ben niet zoen held in netwerk
<wifidongel> ja ik heb al vanalles gedaan in terminal geholpe door oerheks
<willempie> ah ok
<willempie> en helt dat iets
<wifidongel> nee t dee niks ma ik kan wireless ook ni enablen
<willempie> mhh raar
<wifidongel> idd
<willempie> als echt niet lukt zal ik je wel verder  helpen al ben ik daar geen held in
<willempie> maar kijk is naar de link die ik gaf
<willempie> daar is mischien tip
<trijntje> wifidongel, heb je al bij systeem -> beheer -> stuurprogramma's gekeken?
<wifidongel> bezig..
<willempie> trijntje heb je teamview
<willempie> hij heeft dacht ik ook teamview
<willempie> als het goed is
<willempie> dan kan je mischien zijn pc overnemend
<trijntje> willempie, heb ik niet, en het is ook niet echt veilig om dat zomaar aan mensen te geven ;)
<willempie> weet ik
<willempie> maar
<willempie> je kan altijd cancelen
<wifidongel> is waar
<willempie> https://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/internet-en-draadloos/draadloos-met-usb-stick/msg651941/
<wifidongel> ben een driver an et downloaden
<willempie> .deb bestand
<willempie> of iets anders
<wifidongel> ma de foute
<willempie> welk bestandtype bas
<trijntje> wifidongel, wat is er in dat menu te vinden?
<willempie> bas  is denk ik weg
<willempie> hij is ook of op msn
<trijntje> wat een gedoe
<willempie> vind ik ook
<josspyker_> gevalletje adhd?
<trijntje> wat is er loos wifidongel?
<wifidongel> ja de dongel werkt nie
<trijntje> ja dat wist ik al, ben je naar systeem -> beheer -> stuurprogramma's gegaan?
<wifidongel> ja der komt nix uit enkel iets voor grafische kaart
<wifidongel> bij de dongel zit er een instalatie cd bij maar dat is een . exe bestand
<trijntje> dat werkt niet op linux. Zie je de dongle wel als usbstick verschijnen of ook niet?
<wifidongel> nee ook niet
<hansw> sorry dat ik er tussendoor kom, wat voor type dongel is het?
<spekje> heb je al gewoon geprobeerd via system preferences network connecties daar een mobiele verbinding aan te maken? (snap nu dat het om een umts stick gaat) zo werkt mijn stick namelijk wel :)
<wifidongel> hele naam: 150n wireless usb adapter c150rusm
<trijntje> spekje, volgens mij gaat het niet om een umkts stick hoor
<spekkje> trijntje: dat denk ik wel als ik dongel hoor :P
<spekkje> maar als dat niet klopt heb je idd niets aan mij antw
<spekkje> sorry ben hier trouwens ff met 2 namen ivm server upgrade wat vast mis gaat hihi
<trijntje> wifidongel, kan je het volgende in een terminal uitvoeren: lsusb
<hansw> Conceptronic ?
<trijntje> en dat hier plakken: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<trijntje> spekkje, ik heb ook een 'dongle' hier, gewoon voor wifi voor mn vaste PC
<spekkje> trijntje: ik hoor op werk steeds dongel wanneer het over umts gaat.. vandaar dat mijn automatische daar nu altijd van uit gaat :P
<wifidongel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526543/
<hansw> het wordt wel meer gezocht
<wifidongel> ik kocht het omdat hij goedkoop was, maar met windows werkt het perfect
<hansw> dat is vaak het probleem, drivers worden bijna alleen voor windows gemaakt
<wifidongel> ja stom he
<hansw> nee, niet stom
<trijntje> pff, wat een hoop dingen heb je in je pc zitten :P
<wifidongel> haha
<hansw> X10 Wireless Technology, Inc. Wireless Transceiver (ACPI-compliant) die neem ik aan?
<wifidongel> is da een vraag naar mij?
<trijntje> Of Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2570 Wireless Adapter
<hansw> trijntje, idd, die eerste is een bluetooth geval
<hansw> wifidongel, probeer het volgende eens als root:
<hansw> insmod rt2500usb
<trijntje> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/test-forum/draadloos-internet-valt-soms-uit-53645/?action=printpage
<hansw> en kijk dan eens of het iets doet
<trijntje> vreemd, die gebruiker heeft slechts af en toe problemen met die kaart, ubuntu 10.04
<hansw> het lijkt er op dat de driver wel aanwezig is
<hansw> en post anders ook even de uitkomst van lsmod naar pastebin
<hansw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=679010
<hansw> een zoektocht naar het usb id geeft wel wat meer info
<hansw> 04f2:0200 dus
<wifidongel> ik begrijp er ni zoveel van
<wifidongel> de link he
<trijntje> hansw, Ik dacht dat het om die ralink 148f:2570 ging?
<hansw> trijntje, kan, dan vergis ik me
<trijntje> wifidongel, kan je die dongle er uit trekken en dan nog een keer lsusb uitvoeren?
<trijntje> hansw, ik weet het ook niet zeker
<hansw> trijntje, goed tip, zo weet je het zeker
<wifidongel> ja
<wifidongel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526555/
<trijntje> hmm, blijkbaar de Edimax dus, en je hebt er stiekem ook een usbstick uitgehaald ;)
<wifidongel> ja die zat er nog in
<wifidongel> da gij da zie man..
<wifidongel> maf
<trijntje> dat commando geeft alle usb-aansluitingen op je systeem
<wifidongel> oke
<trijntje> en "Sony Corp. MicroVault Flash Drive" was ineens weg ;)
<wifidongel> ja moet hij trug
<trijntje> ok, als ik de unieke code van de dongle (7392:3734) bij google invoer krijg ik maar 3 hits
<trijntje> dat is geen goed teken, ik denk niet dat we die aan de praat krijgen
<wifidongel> damn
<hansw> sudo apt-get -y install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<hansw> :-)
<trijntje> hansw, lucid op maverick?
<hansw> maar weet niet of dat alleen onder debian is of ook onder ubuntu
<wifidongel> en is er geen manier om een .exe bestand te lezen?
<hansw> wifidongel, ja, maar dat wil je niet
<hansw> het kan via de winetools
<wifidongel> doen, of ni?
<hansw> trijntje, in maverick zijn ze niet te vinden, wellicht via backports? werkt dat ook in ubuntu?
<hansw> wifidongel, je kan het proberen maar het is niet een oplossing
<trijntje> wifidongel, nee, ik zou proberen op het forum te posten, misschien weten mensen het daar
<hansw> idd
<hansw> en als je Engels kent post het dan op een algemeen Linux forum, dan krijg je wellicht meer antwoorden
<wifidongel> oke merci
<hansw> wifidongel, en nog een tip, als je echt ubuntu wil gebruiken, kijk eerst of iets gesupport is voor je het koopt, soms moet je 5 euro meer betalen maar heb je iets beters
<hansw> met ondersteuning
<trijntje> zorg dat je ook deze regel invoegt, zodat mensen precies weten om welk product het gaat: ID 7392:3734 Edimax Technology Co., Ltd
<Alex__> Hoi, op deze website: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/GrafischeRekenmachines     staat: "Om uw TI84+ rekenmachine onder Ubuntu te kunnen gebruiken, heeft u het softwarepakket tilp2 nodig.|
<Alex__> Is dit nog steeds zo of is dit een verouderde website? Dat tilp2 in het softwarecentrum van ubuntu 10.04 gewoon up-to-date is?
<trijntje> geen idee, ik zou het gewoon proberen
<hansw> Alex__, als je dat via apt gaat installeren zal je van dat programma altijd de laatste patches krijgen
<hansw> het is via apt te installeren
<hansw> tilp2 - Texas Instruments hand-helds <-> PC communication program for X
<wifidongel> ik ga de dongel gewoon trug binnenbrengen en een nieuwe kopen iemand een idee welke?
<hansw> wifidongel, hmmm, goede vraag, ik zou eerst even googlen
<hansw> gebruik ze zelf niet, hier hangt alles aan een draadje
<trijntje> ik heb er eentje die werkt, ff kijke welke het is
<trijntje> gewoon plug&play
<hansw> kijk, dan weet je zeker dat het werkt
<Alex__> Ophalen van http://repo.calcforge.org/debian/amd64/dists/stable/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz 404  Not Found is mislukt Ophalen van sommige indexbestanden is mislukt, deze zijn of genegeerd, of er zijn oudere versies van gebruikt.
<trijntje> wifidongel, sitecom 53G USB adapter, bij Dixons gekocht (wit)
<hansw> Alex__, heb je wel een ubuntu os?
<Alex__> 'deb http://repo.calcforge.org/debian/amd64/ stable main' is niet meer up to date
<Alex__> ja :l
<Alex__> de pagina 'http://repo.calcforge.org/debian/amd64/' bestaat niet
<hansw> Selecting previously deselected package tilp2.
<hansw> Unpacking tilp2 (from .../tilp2_1.13-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb) ...
<Alex__> Not Found  The requested URL /debian/amd64/ was not found on this server. Apache/2.2.14 Server at repo.calcforge.org Port 80
<hansw> Alex__, maverick?
<Alex__> 10.04
<Alex__> lucid
<hansw> Alex__, lijkt me dat dat wel zou moeten werken, probeer even een andere mirror
<Alex__> waar vindt ik deze?
<Alex__> Ik volg namelijk deze 'handleiding': http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/GrafischeRekenmachines
<hansw> Alex__, system -> administration -> software sources
<Alex__> Softwarebronnen
<hansw> of apt sources.list aanpassen, maar dat wil je vermoedelijk niet :-)
<Alex__> > Overige software > Toevoegen > APT-regel: deb http://repo.calcforge.org/debian/amd64/ stable main
<hansw> in het eerste tabblad kun je een server pakken die het zelf zoekt
<Alex__> 'verouderd, wilt u herladen' > Herladen > Ophalen van http://repo.calcforge.org/debian/amd64/dists/stable/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz 404  Not Found is mislukt Ophalen van sommige indexbestanden is mislukt, deze zijn of genegeerd, of er zijn oudere versies van gebruikt.
<hansw> onder Download From
<hansw> haal het dus even uit het tabblad overige software
<Alex__> weghalen?
<hansw> en daarna in een terminal apt-get install tilp2
<Alex__> verwijderen uit overige software?
<hansw> ja
<hansw> jups
<hansw> tilp2 zit gewoon in maverick, ik verwacht dat het ook in 10.4 zit
<Alex__> 'Om uw TI84+ rekenmachine onder Ubuntu te kunnen gebruiken, heeft u het softwarepakket tilp2 nodig. De versie die beschikbaar is in ubuntu is verouderd en werkt niet goed meer. We zullen dus gebruik moeten maken van een externe bron om een goede versie van tilp2 te verkrijgen.'
<hansw> hmm, ok
<Alex__> zegt die website
<Alex__> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/GrafischeRekenmachines
<Alex__> Maar ik heb nu tilp2 geinstalleerd
<Alex__> Waar vindt ik het nu terug in het start menu?
<hansw> Alex__, ik heb hier nu versie 1.13
<hansw> wat voor versie staat er in die manual?
<Alex__> manual waarvan?
<hansw> van tilp2
<Alex__> waar vindt ik die manual?
<hansw> die pagina waar je dat hebt gevonden
<OerHeks> je geeft net 2x die handleiding :-D
<hansw> ik zou gewoon eerst de huidige ubuntu versie proberen, als dat niet werkt dan verder gaan zoeken
<OerHeks> als je je eigen handleiding leest. Tilp2 toevoegen aan het menu '''Toepassingen''' etc etc
<Alex__> Hoe connect ik mijn TI nou met mijn computer?
<OerHeks> met een kabeltje :-)
<josspyker_> ga je je spiekbriefje in opslaan?
<josspyker_> er
<Alex__> Nee
<OerHeks> ga je er ubuntu op zetten ?
<Alex__> lol
<Alex__> droog
<Alex__> eigenlijk wil ik programma's maken op de computer
<Alex__> en deze dan op mijn TI zetten
<Alex__> en/of er af halen
<hansw> wat ik zo in de interface zie moet dat ook kunnen ja
<Alex__> Maar hoe
<Alex__> slepen?
<Alex__> Ik zie mijn gemaakte programma niet staan in TiLP2
<hansw> nee, je krijgt een interface
<hansw> start tilp maar op vanaf de commandline
<Alex__> Doe ik al hansw, met sudo tilp --calc=ti84+ --cable=DirectLink
<hansw> en wat zie je dan?
<Alex__> Ik krijg zoietas: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/41/Tilp2window.png/300px-Tilp2window.png
<Alex__> zoiets *
<hansw> ja, dat zie ik ook ongeveer
<hansw> en dan moet je zoeken, ik heb geen ti :-)
<hansw> zo, even sociaal doen voor de rest van het huis
<Alex__> Wat bedoel je hansw
<Alex__> ?
<Alex__> Hoe maak ik scripts voor me TI?
<Alex__> (met welk programma/)
<Gerwin> gedit?
<trijntje> Alex__, gewoon gedit volgens mij, zie de handleiding van je TI
<Alex__> Kan het bestand ‘/home/ubuntu/Documenten/Texas Instruments/BAG.8Xp’ niet openen.
<Alex__> gedit kon de tekenset niet detecteren. Controleer of u geen binair-bestand probeert te openen. Selecteer een tekenset uit het menu en probeer het opnieuw.
<trijntje> Alex__, begin gewoon een nieuw bestand in gedit, en kopieer dat naar je TI
<OerHeks> of kijk op http://www.ti-wereld.nl/
<Alex__> Foutmelding...
<Alex__> Hoe pas ik .8Xp aan
<Alex__> ?
<OerHeks> kijk op http://www.ti-wereld.nl/
<OerHeks> http://www.ti-wereld.nl/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=936
<Alex__> Dan verwijzen ze me altijd naar een .exe bestand
<Alex__> ....
<Gotiniens> Alex__, ik ben bang dat je hier weinig mensen kan vinden die je hiermee kunnen helpen, ik denk dat hier weinig mensen zitten die ooit hun rekenmachine aan hun computer hebben gehangen
<Alex__> :P
<Alex__> jammer :(
<trijntje> je kan ook gewoon op dat ding zelf programmeren hoor
<Alex__> Dat typt niet lekker
<trijntje> das waar
<Alex__> Ik geef toch de voorkeur aan een compute
<Alex__> computer
<UndiFineD> Alex__, heb je dat sticky nou al besteld ?
<Alex__> Nee
<Alex__> :P
<Alex__> Kost geld
<Alex__> Iemand vroeg net of ik er ubuntu op ging zetten
<Alex__> Heb er nu linux op gezet :)
<Alex__> dan kan het niet :(
<Alex__> huh
<Alex__> dat typte ik niet
<Alex__> [22:52] <Alex__> dan kan het niet :(
<Gotiniens> dan ben je gehacked ;-)
<Alex__> op ubuntu?
<Gotiniens> ja hoor
<Gotiniens> maar let aub op mijn  smiley, dat was niet helemaal serieus bedoelt
<OerHeks> zeker als je backtrack gebruikt :-)
<Gotiniens> of, damn vulnerable linux
<Gotiniens> maar Alex__ denk niet dat linux of ubuntu unhackable is, dat is het wel natuurlijk
<josspyker_> niets is veilig
<josspyker_> meestal is de gebruiker de zwakke schakel
<OerHeks> Ubuntu To Ditch X For Wayland ... nog meer herrie in het kippenhok :(
<josspyker_> heb je een url OerHeks ?
<OerHeks> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/ en http://digitizor.com/2010/11/05/ubuntu-to-ditch-x-for-wayland/
<josspyker_> dank
<HurricaneHarry> http://blogs.computerworld.com/17303/ubuntu_abandons_x_server_for_wayland?source=rss_blogs
<Gotiniens> ik vind het wel boeiend
<Gotiniens> volgens mij de eerste grote distro die X veruild voor een ander systeem
<OerHeks> ik kan er nog niks over zeggen, maar het heeft met uTouch te maken dus
<josspyker_> hm, gelukkig kunnen we altijd terug vallen op debian
<hansw> X blijft nog wel een jaar of drie in Ubuntu gok ik
<Gotiniens> staat ook wel in het bericht idd
<hansw> framebuffer displays bestaan ook al jaren
<hansw> weet nog wel dat ik mijn eigen kernels bakte en dan een tuxje in het opstart scherm zag, zonder X :-)
<Gotiniens> dat heb je nog
<Gotiniens> 1 tux voor elke cpu core :)
<hansw> dat zeg ik, is al erg oud :-)
<HurricaneHarry> we moeten maar afwachten, wellicht een naamconflict met xubuntu dadelijk ?
<Gotiniens> euh hoezo?
<Gotiniens> de naam veranderd niet
<hansw> ik gok dat je nog jaren gewoon X kunt draaien, als je er behoefte aan hebt
<HurricaneHarry> ubuntu met x...
<hansw> het is gewoon even een schok omdat we linux niet anders kennen
<hansw> zelfs hpux en aix, tru64, overal draait X op
<Gotiniens> precies, maar X kent genoeg problemen in de huidige staat om een dergelijke switch te verantwoorden
<hansw> klopt, maar vergis je niet, X blijft nog eeuwen bestaan
<HurricaneHarry> het kan ook zomaar zijn dat ubuntu dan dadelijk een vreemde eend wordt.
<hansw> je hebt het al nodig om oracle op unix te installeren
<hansw> tenzij je deb's gebruikt
<hansw> het is eigenlijk wel een grappig idee om X te droppen
<hansw> 99 procent heeft het niet nodig
<hansw> van de gebruikers dus
<HurricaneHarry> ach er zal vast wel zoiets komen als een X wayland-client
<hansw> en anders installeer je, zoals ik vandaag grapte, Xcygwin via wine :-)
 * hansw rent
<HurricaneHarry> lol
<hansw> het is linux, er is veel mogelijk :-)
<HurricaneHarry> http://wayland.freedesktop.org/architecture.html
<hansw> tegen de tijd dat het mainstream is heeft iedereen 16 gig geheugen en draaien ze x wel in een vm :-)
<josspyker_> hehe
<hansw> ik denk dat een grotere zorg is dat je anders met apps moet omgaan
<hansw> daar moeten ze pas echt over nadenken
<Gotiniens> je bedoelt X apps?
<hansw> ja
<Gotiniens> hebbe ze al gedaan
<hansw> maar apps in het algemeen ook wel
<Gotiniens> kijk maar onderaan die architecture pagina
<hansw> ja, zie ik
<HurricaneHarry> e.a. zal allemaal wel meevallen en voor gebruikers redelijk transparant gaan werken.
<hansw> verwacht ik ook wel ja
<hansw> ik weet nog dat ik voor het eerst X draaide
<hansw> machine met 16 Mb
<hansw> 80 gig hd
<hansw> helft voor linux
<hansw> uhm, 80 mb hd :-)
<hansw> en nog zelf x kunnen compilen
<HurricaneHarry> ik ben ooit begonnen op 486.
<hansw> voor linux had ik dat ook ja
<hansw> 98 ofzo
<hansw> was toen aan het prutsen in java en iemand vertelde me dat het er niet uit zag onder linux (nooit van gehoord)
<hansw> dus dan wordt je nieuwsgierig :-)
<HurricaneHarry> ygdrassil heb ik hier nog, 4Mb 8mb without swap, 386 or above.
<hansw> 4 weken later heb ik windows serieus gedropt voor mijn werk
<hansw> HurricaneHarry, nice, ppc :-)
<HurricaneHarry> nee i386
<hansw> ow?
<hansw> ik dacht altijd dat dat ppc was
<OerHeks> ik vond os/2 veel belovend :(
<hansw> ah, ook intel
<HurricaneHarry> deze is van 1994
<HurricaneHarry> kernel 1.1
<hansw> OerHeks, ooit wel eens gezien ja, een verademing t.o.v. windows idd
<HurricaneHarry> ik heb os2 laats weggedonderd, kreeg het zelfs in een vm niet meer aan de gang.
<hansw> als het goed is heb ik nog een windows nt liggen die op een raar architectuur loopt :-)
<hansw> nooit getracht te installeren trouwens
<OerHeks> do you really want to hurd me :p
<hansw> haha
<hansw> hurd
<OerHeks> maar dit gaat offtopic ;-)
<hansw> ja, laten we bij wayland blijven :-)
<OerHeks> boe, ja, wie of wat is die geweldige wayland nou eigenlijk
<Gotiniens> een vervanger voor de X server
<hansw> iets dat geen X netwerk protocol kent? :-)
<hansw> dus ssh -y foo@bar zit er dan niet meer in
<OerHeks> Red Hat's Wayland Project
<hansw> red hats?
<OerHeks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wayland_%28display_server%29
<hansw> ow, riel eens vragen
<OerHeks> mischien leuk om dit leesvoer op forum te zetten
<hansw> ik denk dat mark teveel met mensen van nokia/google heeft gepraat :-)
<hansw> past het trouwens wel op een gpl3 doos? het is een mit license
<OerHeks> jups
<HurricaneHarry> ik dacht dat er stond nokia/intel ?
<hansw> naja, de kernel is nog gpl2 :-)
<Alex__> [23:05] <josspyker_> meestal is de gebruiker de zwakke schakel
<Alex__> Wat bedoel je daarmee?
<HurricaneHarry> dat een computer over het algemeen niets fout doet maar de bedienende persoon.
<hansw> Alex__, ik vermoed dat hij iets bedoeld op het gebied van security als, maak een user aan met de naam jimbob en geeft hem een wachtwoord jimbob, om maar iets te noemen
<Alex__> En bij windows?
<josspyker_> ik bedoel meer het installeren van onbekende software, poorten openen en rommelen met instellingen zonder voldoende kennis
<hansw> josspyker_, dat laatste zal bij ubuntu zeker gebeuren :-)
<josspyker_> ja
<Alex__> Klopt
<Alex__> Mensen (o.a. ik) willen alles zo snel mogelijk voor elkaar krijgen
<Alex__> dus als je dan een of andere terminalopdracht moet doen om het te laten werken, dan doen we dat maar
<hansw> dat is het punt niet, vooral als ze een stapje verder zijn en zien wat het kan gaat het link worden
<josspyker_> het is handig als je weet wat je aan het doen bent, maar dat geld voor alles
<Alex__> sudo rm /
<Alex__> ?
<hansw> nee
<hansw>  sudo rm -rf /
<Alex__> Ja dat
<josspyker_> lol
<Alex__> wat is -rf ?
<OerHeks> man rm
<hansw> man sudo :-)
<HurricaneHarry> of de fork()
<hansw> HurricaneHarry, de bash fork? :-)
<josspyker_> ach, maak je niet druk, ik heb ook wel eens de hele root weg gekiept, gebeurd meestal als je moe bent
<Alex__> :)
<josspyker_> 1 voordeel is dat je daarna nooit meer die fout maakt
 * hansw knocks on wood
<Alex__> Tenzij je weer moe bent
<HurricaneHarry> alleen door fouten maken leer je.
<HurricaneHarry> ( het is handig als je die fouten niet op je productie systeem maakt )
<OerHeks> en niet hier :P
<Alex__> brb
<josspyker_> ach, als je maar goede backups hebt is het niet zo erg
<hansw> josspyker_, als je daardoor 200 man een half uur niets kunt laten doen wordt het duur :-)
<josspyker_> inderdaad
<hansw> maar idd, backups zijn wel nodig
<josspyker_> en geteste backups
<josspyker_> veel mensen testen die niet eens
<hansw> heb zelfs al voor al mijn desktop meuk een remote backup, de instellingen
<hansw> idd, zelden
<hansw> moet toevallig volgende week weer bij een klant een unix restore test doen
<josspyker_> gelukt?
<hansw> al drie keer
<josspyker_> goed zo
<hansw> wordt dus de vierde keer
<josspyker_> heb eeb tijdje terug voor de gein eens echt oude backups getest, tapes die meer dan 20 jaar oud waren
<hansw> 1 keer per kwartaal
<josspyker_> deden het nog gewoon
<hansw> worden accountants vrolijk van
<hansw> huh, 20 jaar oude tapes?
<hansw> hoeveel tapes waren dat? normaal ga je ze maar 50 keer gebruiken
<josspyker_> 3 tapes en best wel veel gebruikt
<josspyker_> vind het toch knap, denk niet dat een cd/dvd rw zo lang meegaat
<hansw> tape in de praktijk is 100 keer
<hansw> max
#ubuntu-nl 2010-11-06
<JanC> josspyker_: lijkt me dat je bij oude tapes vooral het probleem hebt om een werkende tapestreamer ervoor te vinden  ;)
<JanC> inclusief drivers etc.
<josspyker_> JanC, dat lukt wel
<josspyker_> ik heb een museum, normale mensen zullen zeggen oude "zooi"
<JanC> 20 jaar misschien wel, als dat een SCSI toestel was
<JanC> ah ja
<josspyker_> ja, heb ik
<JanC> maar een IDE tapestreamer van die tijd kan al wat lastiger zijn, tenzij je nog een PC en Windows uit die tijd hebt  ☺
<josspyker_> werkt ook nog!
<josspyker_> heb ik ook
<JanC> in 1990 gebruikten die dingen immers nog geen ATAPI
<JanC> en stel dat je terug gaat naar 30 jaar geleden, dan waren er niet eens gestandaardiseerde interfaces op een PC om storage devices aan te sluiten  ;)
<josspyker_> JanC, zo oud ben ik nu ook weer niet,lol
<JanC> mja, m'n eerste XT had ook nog geen IDE en dat was in 1988 of zo ;)
<josspyker_> nostalgie is leuk JanC het waren leuke tijden
<josspyker_> nu moet ik even een tukje doen
<josspyker_> laters
<JanC> slaapwel  ☺
<Gerwin> Oh, tukse
<Gerwin> Beetje laat, maar ja.
<linze> hoi
<NE0_X> iemand aanwezig die magento draait op 10.10
<renrene> hallo ik heb net een canon mf 4660 gekocht
<renrene> deze hangt aan het netwerk
<renrene> alleen ik meot een merk/model kiezen in de lijst en deze staat er niet tussen
<renrene> wat kan ikd oen?
<OerHeks> canon mf 4660, even zien ..
<OerHeks> canon is niet de beste ondersteunde printer in linux :(
<viezerd> denk dat je ff op site van canon moe kijken of ze linux drivers hebben gemaakt
<OerHeks> er is een driver http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010462.asp
<renrene> ah ok dankje
<renrene> ik d8 dat ik misschien een generieke van een ander model kon gebruiken
<renrene> d8 het is allemaal pcl
<renrene> maar zo werkt het dus niet
<Gotiniens> renrene, mischien was het slim geweest om eerst te kijken of de printer het onder linux deed, voordat je hem kocht
<renrene> neuh
<renrene> als hij het niet doet
<renrene> ga ik weer terug naar windows :)
<NE0_X> lol
<renrene> net zoals ik straks weer terug ga naar iwndows voor mijn auto theorie :)
<OerHeks> wat ik zie bij die canondriver, is dat je doodleuk een .exe krijgt
<Gotiniens> is ook een mogelijkheid natuurlijk
<renrene> daarnaast werk ik zelf in een winkel en tja hij was zo goedkoop (hij was al afgeboekt)
<renrene> dat ik hem persoonlijk 2 uur heb meegesjouwd in het ov naar huis
<OerHeks> volgende keer openprinting checken
<renrene> 15 min. lopen naar de bus, de trein in, overstappen in de tram, de tram in :) lopen naar huis :)
<renrene> rug kapot en dan doet hij het straks niet onder linux haha
<renrene> open printing?
<OerHeks> http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<renrene> ik vraag me een ding altijd af mac gebruikt een linux kernel
<renrene> ubuntu ook
<renrene> waarom kan dat niemand zo een driver universeel maken?
<OerHeks> mac gebruik een linux kernel ?
<OerHeks> sinds wanneer ?
<renrene> daar is het toch op gebasseerd?
<Gotiniens> nee
<Gotiniens> unix
<OerHeks> onzin
<renrene> Mac OS X is based upon the Mach kernel. Certain parts from FreeBSD's and NetBSD's
<Gotiniens> precies
<Gotiniens> staat geen linux tussen toch?
<renrene> ja mach
<renrene> linux is gebasseerd op mach
<renrene> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mach_%28kernel%29
<viezerd> linux is anders
<OerHeks> zo kun je alles gaan beweren, linux is gebasseerd op CP/m en op Unix, en op <vulzelfin>
<OerHeks> en wikipedia is niet per definitie correct :P
<renrene> dat laatste is waar
<viezerd> linux is destijds compleet opnieuw geschreven omdat unix toen niet gratis was
<renrene> het is tijd voor een nieuw bios platform met de drivers daarin
<viezerd> samen met alle GNU userland tools
<renrene> dan is alle ellende over :)
<OerHeks> bios is achterhaald. er komt een nieuwe manier.
<Gotiniens> die is er al
<Gotiniens> alle mac's gebruiken EFI al
<Gotiniens> mijn mobo kan ook al EFI op installed worden
<Gotiniens> maar er zijn nog geen pc's die het standaard hebben
<renrene> dan is alles fefixed
<renrene> ik ga naar de museumn8
<renrene> bye
<efaydian> lieve mensen
<efaydian> hoort dit?
<efaydian> if [ "${recordfail}" = 1 ]; then
<efaydian>   set timeout=-1
<efaydian> else
<efaydian>   set timeout=20
<efaydian> =-1 ?
<efaydian> in grub.cfg
<efaydian> moet dat niet =1 te zijn?
<OerHeks> kan goed zijn, hoezo, werkt het niet ?
<efaydian> grub wel, hij blijft alleen op grub screen staan tot ik n keuze maak
<efaydian> wil dat die door loopt naar ubuntu na 20 sec
<efaydian> :]
<OerHeks> ah zo
<efaydian> :)
<efaydian> heb windows dual boot voor het gamen, en heb grub.cfg aan gepast, maar nu loopt die niet meer door
<efaydian> dus vandaar mijn vraag :]
<OerHeks> na wijzigingen, sudo update-grub gedaan ?
<efaydian> nope, heb gewoon met editor grub.cfg aan gepast
<efaydian> hij past alles toe de wijzigingen, alleen hij boot niet door, hij telt niet af na 20 sec
<OerHeks> update-grub draaien dus
<efaydian> nu heeft die alles gereset
<efaydian> staat t weer zoals ik het in mn backup file heb
<wesley> goedemiddag allemaal
<wesley> ik hoop dat iemand even tijd heeft voor mij
<viezerd> dat hoop ik ook voor jou
<wesley> ik ben bezig met een desktop pc met windows xp erop en wil daar ubuntu overheen schrijven krijg alleen iedere keer een error
<OerHeks> :-)
<viezerd> error bij/voor/tijdens/na install, wesley ?
<wesley> na install in windows xp zelf om eerst even uit te testen
<OerHeks> wubi ?
<wesley> yes
<wesley> 10.04
<wesley> op me laptop werkt het perfect zonder errors of crashes geinstalleerd
<OerHeks> wubi is idd een test, maar niet de echte ervaring.
<wesley> dus ik zou gewoon de echte ubuntu moeten downloaden en installeren?
<OerHeks> de iso die je nu hebt, branden of op usb zetten idd
<wesley> heb ik op cd staan
<testcees> wesley, hangt er van af welke error je met wubi krijgt.
<testcees> wubi is dezelfde Ubuntu (alleen met een Windows disk als "loop-device").
<wesley> hij zegt : Er is een fout opgetreden: Could not retrieve the required installation files voor meer info zie het logboek
<testcees> aha, installation = wubi. Ik dat geval kan een andere manier van installeren het inderdaad oplossen.
<wesley> hoe moet ik hem anders gaan installe vanaf boot pakt ie de cd niet:S
<OerHeks> start die cd en kies cd checken
<OerHeks> (booten)
<OerHeks> dan telt ie alle bitjes, dan weet je zeker dat de media goed is
<wesley> vanuit xp zelf gaan booten
<testcees> kan je instellen in de BIOS (allerallereerste menu, normaal verborgen) dat van cd geboot moet worden?
<wesley> ik heb dezelfde cd gebruikt voor op mijn px
<wesley> heb ik al geprobeerd via bios maar hij pakt de cd niet
<wesley> miss dat er een boot file mist vanuit de cd zelf
<wesley> want op mijn pc heb ik hem ook moeten installeren vanuit windows vanuit boot pakte die m niet
<OerHeks> nee, lijkt me sterk. wat wel kan, is dat je de cd op tehoge snelheid hebt gebrand, 4x/8x is het beste.
<wesley> na installatie kreeg ik een dual boot screen
<wesley> brand altijd op 4x
<pop> hoi
<wesley> het gaat hier om de pc (fujitsu siemens scaleo 600 met een p4 processor
<pop> ik wil java
<OerHeks> dual boot screen, grub
<wesley> yes
<pop> maar computer werkt met ubuntu
<wesley> me laptop wel de desktop pc krijgt ie error op
<testcees> dual boot screen (in wubi) is van Windows.
<wesley> ik zal het even kort samen vatten
<testcees> en daarna (als je Ubuntu kiest) grub.
<testcees> maar een computer moet je van cd kunnen opstarten. Anders kan je beter niets veranderen, herstel is dan heel lastig.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/JavaRuntime
<testcees> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/JavaRuntime
<testcees> oeps, dubbel :)
<OerHeks> geeft niet :-D
<OerHeks> in 10.04 Systeem → Beheer → Pakketbronnen, tabblad "Overige software" → partner aanvinken
<OerHeks> in 10.10 synaptic openen, instellingen > pakketbronnen > partner aanvinkjes
<wesley> ik heb eerst op mijn laptop(windows 7) ubuntu 10.04 geinstalleerd(wubi) werkt perfect vanuit windows geinstalleerd en na installatie opnieuw opgestart en kreeg toen een dual boot screen van windows waar ook ubuntu onder stond en die aangeklikt zo door naar grub mode maar wil het nu op de dektop pc installeren(siemens scaleo 600 met p4 processor) maar wil niet booten vanuit bios en installatie in windows werkt ook niet
<Terminator> pop, dat hierboven is dus voor jou bedoeld ;)
<testcees> of in softwarecentrum zoeken naar openjdk
<Terminator> je kan ook gewoon resticted extras toevoegen?
<OerHeks> openJDK is ook erg goed.
<testcees> ja, restricted extras bevat openjdk (java).
<wesley> wat is openjdk voor prog dan?
<testcees> openjdk = java
<wesley> ok
<testcees> open versie, niet van Sun
<testcees> verder zo goed als identiek
<Terminator> jdk=java development kit?
<wesley> maar wat t probleem dus is ubuntu staat nog niet op de desktop pc omdat hij niet wil installeren
<Terminator> vermoed ik?
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install restricted-extras
<Terminator> dat dus ^^
<wesley> dus moet t vanuit windows uitvogelen
<Terminator> maar dan moet pop helemaal naar de terminal..
<testcees> in toepassingen -> Ubuntusoftwarecentrum kan je restricted-extras ook vinden.
<OerHeks> wesley, reset je bios eens, zet boot op cd, en tijdens booten krijg je meestal nog een keuze, bootoptie  met F10 ofzo, gebruik die
<Terminator> tss, gaat pop zomaar weg zonder te bedanken..
<Terminator> hij pakt geen cd's bij het opstarten wesley ? :P
<wesley> idd
<Terminator> hoe heb je daar windoos op gezet dan?
<wesley> xp cd pakte die wel
<wesley> maar ubuntu(wubi)niet
<Terminator> is een verschil tussen wubi en gewoon ubuntu opstarten vanaf cd he..
<Terminator> je moet dan op een toets ofzo drukken om vanaf cd op te starten
<Terminator> indien cd-rom-drive boven HDD staat in bios that is..
<wesley> moet ik dan via geavanceerde boot(F8)
<Terminator> bijvoorbeeld
<Terminator> geen idee wat je daar precies kan kiezen
<Terminator> maar een keer in bios kijken (F12/F2/Del/wat het ook is op die pc) en dan naar boot order kijken kan ook geen kwaad anders..
<wesley> ik ga nu proberen
<Terminator> en vaak ik er nog de optie om het op een usb-stick te zetten en via dat ding te booten :)
<Terminator> ok, succes :)
<wesley> als eerste boot staat cd/dvd 2e de hdd en 3e is uitgeschakeld
<wesley> via f8 lukt het ook niet hij wil echt niet booten vanaf cd
<Terminator> en wat voor ubuntu cd gebruik je?
<wesley> zelf gebrande
<wesley> ik heb net de cd in andere laptop gedaan pakt ie hem ook gewoon normaal op
<Terminator> maar krijg je helemaal geen extra tussenstap dan als je die cd in drive stopt?
<wesley> nope
<wesley> gelijk door naar xp
<Terminator> hmm, curious..
<Terminator> maar de cd-speler doet het wel gewoon?
<wesley> of moet op een van de knoppen drukken dat ie naar bios gaat
<wesley> ja cd speler doet wel normaal
<Terminator> heb je niet ook een toets voor other boot options ofzo..
<Terminator> dat je zo'n lijstje krijgt met zo'n 4 opties..
<wesley> alleen F8
<Terminator> cd/hdd/usb
<Terminator> ah
<wesley> ja uhhh F10 maar als ik dan op cd druk gaat ie alsnog naar xp
<Terminator> wat gaat er fout bij wubi dan?
<wesley> als die klaar is met installen is die tijdsbalk vol maar de balk waar je de vooruitgang ziet staat dan nog op de helft
<wesley> weet anders iemand waar een driver staat vor het internet van een scaleo 600
<OerHeks> driver voor internet ?
<wesley> ja voor de ethernet kaart
<OerHeks> linux kent vrijwel elke ethenet kaart en installeert internet toegang.
<wesley> ja maar bedoel voor xp
<wesley> ik krijg wubi niet op de desktop pc en wil t ook eigenlijk opgeven
<OerHeks> xp vragen horen thuis in #windows :-)
<izzi> OerHeks: helemaal mee eens :)
<OerHeks> die wubi installatie, aan het eind kan hij nog flink updaten, zie je helemaal geen hdd of netwerk lampjes activiteit ?
<jorenl_> Hmm... Ik heb een vraagje ivm java op ubuntu. Standaard staat er blijkbaar OpenJDK op...
<OerHeks> slaat muis vast ?
<jorenl_> Dat werkte niet met MineCraft (XD), een bekend probleem op het internet, en dus heb ik de sun-java6-jre en plugin geinstalleerd.
<jorenl_> Nu laadt hij duidelijk de sun plugin , hij geeft een sun rechten venstertje etc... het klopt wel. Maar dan een wit scherm :o
<jorenl_> Nu wou ik iets proberen uit de terminal, maar als ik daar java tik, gebruikt hij openJDK. Hoe zorg ik ervoor dat ik sun java run uit de terminal?
<OerHeks> openJDK de-installeren ?
<jorenl_> is sun java even goed/beter
<jorenl_> ?
<OerHeks> het is closed source
<jorenl_> ja, dus per defenitie slecht wss maar laat dat even achterwege XD
<jorenl_> Is het slechter qua functionaliteit?
<OerHeks> ik gebruik icedtea
<jorenl_> dat was dus standaard
<jorenl_> maar dat werkt dus niet
<jorenl_> voor wat ik wil doen XD
<OerHeks> ik denk andersom, als de website het niet doet met open source, ga ik naar de volgende.
<OerHeks> heb je alleen firefox, of ook chromium/chrome geprobeerd ?
<jorenl_> alleen FF
<jorenl_> nog even iets, hoe voer ik .sh bestanden uit?
<jorenl_> hij opent die gewoon met gedit --'
<izzi> sh met sh bestand
<OerHeks> bij eigenschappen zien of de rechten goed staan, en dan terminal sh <script>.sh eventueel met sudo
<jorenl_> ok :) Dus niet door te dubbelklikken zoals een .bat in windows? :p
<jorenl_> het is trouwens gelukt om sun java uit de command line te runnen, tnx
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal
<jorenl_> XD
<jorenl_> Ik ga echt nog eens een stomme vraag stellen... Kan het dat ubuntu standaard geen 'verborgen' bestanden toond?
<jorenl_> toont* :o
<sultan> ja
<sultan> dat is normaal...
<sultan> want wie wil die nu zien... ;-)
<sultan> met ctrl-H zie je ze wel
<OerHeks> geen enkel OS laat standaard verborgen bestanden zien.
<jorenl_> kan je ze *altijd* laten zien?
<sultan> ja
<jorenl_> ah, ctrl h is permanent?
<sultan> nee
<jorenl_> XD
<jorenl_> Ik heb zowiezo een hekel aan verborgen bestanden maar op server heb je altijd van die verborgen bestanden die cruciaal zijn
<jorenl_> zoals .htaccess enzo
<sultan> die zijn ook niet voor iedereen bedoeld... vandaar dat ze min of meer verborgen zijn...
<jorenl_> Ja maar op mn eigen server die op zolder staat zie k ze toch liever wel XD
<OerHeks> haal de . ervoorweg
<jorenl_> hmm gaat dat geen problemen opleveren? de server is namelijk een windows server
<jorenl_> ik kan ook wel gwn ctrl+H gebruiken nu ik weet dat dat bestaat, bedankt :)
<OerHeks> daarvoor moet je in #windows zijn
<sultan> windows server, jakkes... eng...
<OerHeks> stel, sultan geeft je ene commando, en dat werkt juist verkeerd op windows ?
<OerHeks> haha lache dan
<sultan> heb op het werk ook een zo'n klereding draaien, echt een ramp...
<jorenl_> jaja windows XP zelfs. En dan accessen vanop ubuntu. Waarom? Waarom?
<jorenl_> En ik kwam toch om te vragen hoe je op ubuntu verborgen bestanden weergeeft?
<jorenl_> dat moet ik tg niet in #windows gn vragen :S ?
<sultan> goed zo jorenl_ je hebt 100% gelijk
<sultan> die OerHeks lult maar wat ;-)
<OerHeks> <jorenl_> hmm gaat dat geen problemen opleveren? de server is namelijk een windows server
<jorenl_> en dus? :D
<jorenl_> werkt perfect, server staat in LAN netwerk en ik kan er netjes aan :)
<sultan> zolang je windows server niet aan het boze internet hangt valt het wel mee...
<jorenl_> Jammer dan :D hij hang er wel aan hoor.
<sultan> succes ermee dan...
<jorenl_> Wel alleen als dev server, niet release.
<jorenl_> En ik zou wel ubuntu server r op kunnen zetten
<jorenl_> maar ik kan niet nog niet genoeg overweg met de shell om echt alleen daar op terug te vallen
<jorenl_> nu heb ik nog een remote desktop XD
<Alex__> Hoi, ubuntu ziet mijn 2e scherm niet.
<Alex__> Hoe kan dat?
<Alex__> Ik klik op schermen detecteren
<Alex__> En dan ziet hij alleen mijn 1e scherm..
<UndiFineD> jij hebt hele bijzondere elektronen
<Alex__> Hoezo?
<UndiFineD> ze kunnen zien
<Alex__> Lol
<Alex__> Even serieus..
<UndiFineD> bij het opstarten werken beide monitoren ?
<Alex__> opstarten..
<Alex__> eh
<Alex__> nee
<Alex__> hij start op primaire scherm
<Alex__> en dan moet je tab drukken om ander scherm te kiezen
<UndiFineD> dan kan ik je niet helpen
<UndiFineD> zoiets heb ik nooit gezien
<UndiFineD> en ik heb al heel veel hardware gezien
<Alex__> ASRock mobo
<Alex__> Kan ik kiezen om op tab te drukken
<OerHeks> tussen ? onboard en pciXpress ?
<Alex__> Tussen schermen
<Alex__> 'Press Tab to switch screen'
<OerHeks> dan is dat waarschijnlijk niet mogenlijk met die videokaart.
<OerHeks> handig te weten welke ..
<Alex__> Nvidia GeForce 9600GT
<Alex__> 2x dvi en 1 s-video
<OerHeks> nvidia is juist erg goed met 2 en meer schermpjes
<Alex__> Brb
<hosoka> goedenavond allemaal.
<hosoka> Ik was op zoek naar een manier om films te downloaden zonder dat torrent gedoe. Had gelezen over leechers of nzb files. Is er eentje voor linux ?
<izzi> LottaNzb
<OerHeks> dan heb je een betaalde nieuwsgroepenserver nodig :-)
<hosoka> ok, wat is de meest voordelige manier ?
<OerHeks> duhh., ik denk niet dat dat hier ontopic is
<hosoka> inderdaad, ik ga naar de offtopic room
<izzi> hosoka: dat zijn ook vragne die je beter via google kan opzoeken
<Alex__> Hoi, ik heb zo'n idee dat de desktop login sneller (minder haperingen) geeft dan de login met de netbook editie op mijn netbook.
<Alex__> Kan dit kloppen?
<OerHeks> als jij dat zegt, is dat zo.
<OerHeks> de ene desktop is de andere niet, netbook idem
<commandoline> en daarnaast gebruikt de netbook edition al 'unity', wat nog maar net uitontwikkeld is
<commandoline> dus het kan best dat het daardoor ook meer haperingen geeft, het is allemaal wat nieuwer -> minder stabiel
<Alex__> Dus ik had 10.04 netbook moeten kiezen?
<Alex__> Ik bedoel zelfde installatie, alleen dan andere manier inloggen
<Alex__> Selecteren: Ubuntu Netbook Editie of selecteren: Ubuntu desktop editie
<OerHeks> ow heb je nu geen 10.04 dan ?
<Alex__> Nee
<Alex__> Netbook 10.10
<OerHeks> ow oke
<Alex__> Netbook login is bijzonder langzaam
<Alex__> (alles starten enzo)
<OerHeks> netbook is wat anders dan gnome, dus eigenlijk kan je het niet vergelijken, de machien en de os
<Alex__> terwijl desktop login gewoon normaal draait
<Alex__> Ja, maar desktop login heeft toch gnome?
<OerHeks> draai netbook op je desktop, dan kan je pas vergelijken
<Alex__> Dat heb ik al gedaan
<Alex__> Huh
<Alex__> Nee ik bedoel
<Alex__> Hoe heet dat nou..
<Alex__> Voor je je wachtwoord in typt voor in te loggen
<Alex__> Kan je verschillende dingen inloggen
<Alex__> Of in de netbook editie
<Alex__> of in de desktop editie
<Alex__> of in de herstelmodus
<commandoline> Klopt
<Alex__> of in de tekstmodus ofzoiets
<Alex__> Dat bedoel ik
<Alex__> Als ik netbook editie selecteer is hij langzamer dan als ik desktop editie selecteer
<commandoline> als er dan nog steeds verschil is, ligt dat aan het verschil tussen unity en gnome shell.
<OerHeks> appels en peren vergelijken.
<Alex__> Ja, maar ik dacht ligt het aan mij of is het echt langzamer :P
<Alex__> vandaar de vraag
<Alex__> Met de netbook login ben ik nog niet helemaal wegwijs..
<OerHeks> moeimakers-vraag
<OerHeks> dat kan jij alleen zien
<Alex__> Oké
<Alex__> Hoe maak ik snelkoppelingen naar programma's in de netbook editie?
<Alex__> In de desktop editie klik ik op rechtermuisknop op Toepassingen > Bewerken > Toevoegen
<OerHeks> dat is anders in UNE, dat werkt daar niet.
<Alex__> Hoe moet het dan in UNE?
<OerHeks> gewoon docky of awn installeren en daar koppelingen plaatsen
<hollander> Hallo allemaal
<Gotiniens> hoi man
<hollander> ik heb een probleempje met ubuntu wil iemand mij helpen?
<Gotiniens> vertel je probleem maar eerst, dan kunnen we zien of er iemand de oplossing weet
<hollander> haha idd
<OerHeks> :-)
<hollander> Nou het is als volgt. Nadat ik de laatste distributie van ubuntie op de pc had geinstalleerd begon ik met 'emesene' te installeren, maar ik heb de installatie perongeluk afgebroken. Daarna probeerde ik het opnieuw maar geeft hij een foutmelding dat ik een eerdere installatie niet heb voltooid en dat ik dat eerst moet oplossen voor ik weer mag installeren
<hollander> zelfs bij het installeren van iets anders
<Gotiniens> apt-get -a
<Gotiniens> sorry
<Gotiniens> sudo apt-get -a
<hollander> alleen weet ik zelf noppes van linux nog ubuntu af
<hollander> wat moet ik nu doen?
<Gotiniens> sudo apt-get -a
<Gotiniens> dat typen in een terminal
<hollander> wat betekent sudo apt-get -a
<hollander> waar vind ik een terminal?
<Gotiniens> onder applications->accesoris
<OerHeks> toepassingen > hulpmiddelen
<Gotiniens> of dat in het nederlands inderdaad
<hollander> aah ok dan ga ik dat morgen meteen doen
<hollander> kun je mij ook vertellen wat er gebeurt als ik dat intyp?
<Gotiniens> sorry ik had het fout
<Gotiniens> sudo apt-get -f is het
<OerHeks> je kan ook in synaptic gebroken paketten repareren kiezen
<Gotiniens> hollander, die repareert de afgebroken installatie
<Gotiniens> gaat helemaal automatisch
<hollander> wat is synaptic en waar vind ik dat?
<OerHeks> systeem > beheer > synaptic pakketbeheer
<OerHeks> softwarecentrum is gehele pakketten, synaptic is in detail :-)
<izzi> OerHeks: ik denkt dat sudo apt-get install -f sneller werkt :)
<OerHeks> izzi, dat fluisterde ik al naar gotiniens ;)
<hollander> nu heb je het woordje INSTALL toegevoegd aan de opdracht regel
<hollander> met dat erbij of toch niet
<OerHeks> ja, wat izzi typt is juist, sudo apt-get install -f
<izzi> hollander: wel kleine letters he
<hollander> haha ja, dat deed ik zodat het opviel :)
<OerHeks> -findoutwhatiswrongandfixit
<OerHeks> maar -f is korter
<izzi> OerHeks: cewl
<OerHeks> ja, net zelf verzonnen ;-)
<izzi> OerHeks: houden we erin
<hollander> ik moet zeker eens wat basiskennis opdoen van linux
<izzi> hollander: en doet die wat nu?
<izzi> hollander: komt vanzelf
<OerHeks> hollander, er is veel documentatie > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal
<hollander> haha izzi, die pc staat bij mn maat die woont paar wijken verderop
<hollander> ik morgen meteen aan de slag
<izzi> ai
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/DirectDoen
<izzi> dat wordt wandelen dan
<OerHeks> dat word uitwijken
<hollander> heel erg bedankt allemaal
<OerHeks> have fun
<hollander> ik zal de traantjes laten voor als het gefikst is [|8c)
<tot_ziens_en_bed> en bedankt !! fijne avond
<OerHeks> ;-0
<robertj> test
<robertj> ja hoor het werkt
<OerHeks> mooi :-)
<robertj> zeg dat vwel
<robertj> bedtijd ciao
<OerHeks> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2010-11-07
<josspyker> hm, top zegt mij dat xorg 100% gebruikt
<josspyker> ik dacht al wat maakt dat ding een herrie
<linze> goeie morgen
<jorenl_> Ik heb echt een domme vraag... Beschamend gewoon om te vragen >< Ik heb gisteren Empathy op 'offline' gezet via dat menuutje naast de power knop, en nu krijg ik die gewoon helemaal niet meer op 'online'. Help? :S
<linze> Via menu applicaties linksbov en?
<jorenl_> empathy staat open,
<jorenl_> daar geeft hij aan dat hij offline staat
<jorenl_> rechtsboven in het menu waar ik normaal mijn status kan aanpassen
<linze> in de checkbox op online zetten misschien
<jorenl_> is alles disabled/uitgegrijsd hoe je het wilt noemen
<jorenl_> hmmm
<jorenl_> ik denk dat het is opgelost, je zij om het te openen via het toepassingen menu links boven
<linze> via menu opsterten en dan online bedoel ik
<linze> ok
<jorenl_> Empathy stond al open, maar nu gaat hij online.
<linze> ;-)
<jorenl_> is dat de bedoeling :S
<linze> je wilde onlie toch
<jorenl_> ja tuurlijk XD
<lg188> hiya, is het mogelijk om grub van harde schijf te verplaatsen naar de externe harde shijf waar ubuntu opstaat?
<linze> dacht wel dat het zou moeten kunnen
<linze> Misschien iemand anders die al bij kennis is.../
<lg188> linze: hoe dan ? want ik word er gek van dat grub load als ik die usbhdd er niet insteek
<lg188> technische gezien wat ik wil is dat alleen als ik die externe hdd insteek en als die aanstaat dat die grub met linux laad, zonder exthdd de gewone windows, maar Mr. Grub zort ervoor dat dat niet kan
<jorenl_> mm wat als je grub gewoon standaard windows laat laden na enkele seconden?
<lg188> heb ik geprobeerd en is me nog niet echt goed gelukt,
<linze> Misschien via de bios van je moederbord
<lg188> mss dat dat en oplossing is
<sultan> als je van die schijf kunt booten is het geen probleem
<lg188> is dat een*
<lg188> mhm,
<lg188> even proberen dan
<lg188> btw soms heb ik dat als ik die hdd insteek dat mn bios gwnweg niet opstart
<trijntje> lg188, herinstalleer de windows bootloader
<lg188> heb ik juist gedaan trijntje
<lg188> trijntje: denk ik
<trijntje> ik denk het niet, maar als het werkt dan werkt het ;)
<lg188> ik weet dat ik de boot sector heb herschreven, maar hoe je dat dan?
<lg188> ik bedoel die bootloader
<trijntje> met een originele windows cd of met het programma 'ms-sys', zit niet standaard in ubuntu
<lg188> ik heb de cd nog
<lg188> daarmee heb ik bootsecotr herschreven
<lg188> bootsector*
<trijntje> lg188, met de windows cd? Dan start je computer nu toch vanzelf windows op?
<lg188> what?
<lg188> uhm, niet echt nee
<lg188> ik heb nu effe cd genegeerd om irc te gebruiken
 * trijntje snapt het even niet
<lg188> trijntje: nu werk ik met externe hdd, die grub automatisch laad als die insteekt, maar als die niet insteekt dan laad die niks.
<trijntje> lg188, De bios kiest er voor om op de externe hdd te kijken, niet grub
<lg188> error 21,
<lg188> ik heb gwn die cd van windows genegeerd via bios opstart menu (ja menu waarin ik kan kiezen wat ik boot, standaard cd ik heb gekozen vr notebook hdd)
<trijntje> dus je kiest voor grub op de notebook hdd en dan gebruik je de linux op je externe hdd?
<lg188> uhm ja
<trijntje> ok, en heb je een volledige installatie op die hdd?
<lg188> wat ik eigenlijk wil is dat  grub aleen in werking treed als ik usbhdd gebruik
<lg188> ja
<trijntje> ok, hier is wat ik zou doen: Installeer grub op de externe hdd, en herstel de windows bootloader op de hdd van je notebook. Stel daarna de bios in om eerst van een externe schijf te booten, en daarna pas van de interne HDD
<lg188> okay,
<lg188> grub op hdd,
<trijntje> en eerst een backup van alle belangrijke zaken maken, want er kunnen wel dingen goed misgaan ;)
<lg188> nik belangrijks op t moment,
<lg188> niks*
<trijntje> en nu zit je toch op ubuntu vanaf de externe hdd?
<lg188> ja
<trijntje> ok, weet je wat de /dev/sdX van de externe schijf is?
<lg188> nee
<trijntje> ok, kan je mount in een terminal typen en de uitvoer hier plakken: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<lg188> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/527508/
<lg188> mhm updates, even mee wachten tot na boot
<Jhinta> goeie morgen alle
<lg188> ik denk b1
<lg188> goeie morgen
<Jhinta> hoe kan ik een init.d dependancy maken? for netwerk
<lg188> geen idee,
<lg188> trijntje: en?
<trijntje> lg188, ok, als je zeker weet dat je van alles een backup hebt kan je het volgende doen
<trijntje> sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<lg188>  /dev/sdb does not have any coressponding bios drive
<lg188> dat is dus niet doorgegaan
<trijntje> hmm, dat heb ik nooit gehad, maar ik heb wel n paar posts gevonden die zeggen dat het met sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb wel werkt
<lg188> hai
<lg188> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/527514/
<lg188> ik dnek dat er iets niet klopt . .
<trijntje> waarom zie ik control-C ?
<lg188> uh wouw kopieren maar had vergist
<lg188> was nadat gedaan was hoor
<trijntje> ok, dan is het goed :)
<trijntje> ik denk dat het enige dat niet klopt regel 10 is, want je hebt vast geen floppy drive in je noteboek
<trijntje> sudo grub-install --recheck --no-floppy /dev/sdb
<lg188> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/527516/
<lg188> geen idee als t nu klopt
<trijntje> ik denk het wel, het klopt dat /dev/sdb je tweede hdd is..
<lg188> oké :)
<lg188> volgende stap was windows bootloader heinstaleren ?
<trijntje> ja
<trijntje> deze programma's heb je nodig
<trijntje> sudo apt-get install gettext build-essential
<lg188> autoamtisch geinstaleerd, zegt die
<trijntje> ah mooi
<trijntje> http://ms-sys.sourceforge.net/#Download
<trijntje> welke windows heb je?
<lg188> xp
<trijntje> ik zou 2.2.0 installeren, dat is de laatste stabiele
<lg188> ok
<lg188> en hoe instaleer je zo'n package want na 5 jaar ubuntu weet ik het nog niet
<trijntje> ok, eerst moet je het uitpakken, en daarna met de terminal naar de uitgepakte map gaan
<lg188> ok
<lg188> ben er
<trijntje> make
<trijntje> dan is i ff bezig, en als dat zonder fouten klaar is het volgende typen
<lg188> heel veel parameters
<lg188> zonder fout vermoed ik
<trijntje> Ja er komt van alles langs, als er niet 'error' staat is het goed
<trijntje> daarna sudo make install
<lg188> ok
<lg188> install, mkdir install install,
<lg188> is het dat ?
<trijntje> nu heb je het programma geinstalleerd, nu moet je het nog uitvoeren met de juiste opties
<trijntje> ik zou voor de zekerheid eerst de interne schijf ontkoppelen (dus je windows partitie)
<Jhinta> ? wat  zijn jullie aan het doen eigenlijk
<trijntje> Jhinta, windows bootloader installeren vanuit linux ;)
<lg188> trijntje: uhm unmount sda?
<trijntje> als het goed is heb je op je desktop of in nautilus een pictogram van je hd staan, dan kan rechtermuisknop -> ontkoppelen doen
<trijntje> anders sudo umount /media/6<tab>
<lg188> ah ok
<trijntje> en <tab> is 'druk op tab-toets'
<lg188> heb via desk gedaan
<lg188> mhm goed om t weten :)
<lg188> nu dus jusit dat ms-sys runnen?
<lg188> juist*
<trijntje> met de juiste instellingen, zodat je ook de goede bootloader voor xp schrijft
<lg188> mhm,
<trijntje> sudo ms-sys -m /dev/sda
<lg188> succsefulyl written,
<lg188> ja je weet wat ik bedoel :)
<lg188> indows 2000/XP/2003 master boot record successfully written to /dev/sda
<lg188> damn W vanvor
<lg188> vanvoor*
<trijntje> kijk, dat ziet er goed uit
<trijntje> nu rebooten en in je bios instellen eerst usb-hdd, en dan interne hdd
<lg188> roger:)
<lg188> afk
<trijntje> hmm, hij komt niet terug, dat is een slecht teken
<jorenl_> ik weet dat het hier niet de beste plaats is om te vragen, maar toch... Ik heb van een oude pc mijn server gemaakt, en ik had gisteren ontdekt dat daar nog een nVidea geforce 6600GT gaming kaart inzat.
<jorenl_> Die fan maakte verschrikkelijk veel lawaai en de kaart was toch niet meer nodig, dus heb ik ze er maar uitgehaald. Ineens onhoorbaar :p Nu heb ik natuurlijk wel geen VGA output meer... Schaf ik mij best een goedkope graphics adapter aan of steek ik die gaming kaart elke keer als er een probleem optreedt :/
<trijntje> heb je per se een grafische omgeving nodig? Anders zou ik ssh opzetten
<jorenl_> hmm... en dan de oude kaart terugzetten om ubuntuserver te installeren ;) Dat was ik toch al van plan :) Zit nu nog met die onnozele remote desktop van windows
<jorenl_> De reden waarom ik nu nog windows heb is omdat ik die server ook gebruik voor opslag in ons windows (laptop van bedrijf van pa etc...)  netwerk, kan dat nog met ubuntu server? :/
<rork> Kijk eens naar Samba
<rork> <ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jorenl_> bedankt, dat lijkt al een stap in de goeie richting.
<jorenl_> ik zie er gewoon zo tegenop om alle configuratie opnieuw te moeten doen XD en ik kan niet goed genoeg overweg met de terminal om volledig beheer te doen denk ik :/
<trijntje_> jorenl_, ik weet niet wat je allemaal grafisch doet op je server, maar er zijn vast duizenden tutorials online te vinden over hoe je met de command line werkt
<jorenl_> ik heb natuurlijk altijd de ubuntu-nl ducumentatie :D
<jorenl_> Nu, op windows... Antivirus configureren ( XD ), Dynamic DNS, Windows Shares, Apache, PHP en MySQL, ... de laatste 3  ben ik al wel gewoon om met SSH if webinterfaces te doen.
<jorenl_> En MineCraft server (een internetspel, minecraft.net) XD
<lg188> uhm hey,
<lg188> lukt perfect :)
<jorenl_> :)
<trijntje> ow chill, ik maakte me a zorgen ;)
<lg188> trijntje: allen had ik wat problemen met internet die niet direct opsttarte
<lg188> wel ik heb een andere pc, maar de partieties van die cd zijn naar de haaien,
<lg188> ik bedoel 7 parties van gelijk 3 of 20gb
<jorenl_> vraagje, kan ik er voor zorgen dat hij niet altijd icoontjes op het buraublad plaatst als er een nieuwe ubstick/drive/netwerkshare gemount word?
<trijntje> jorenl_, ik zou even rondkijken in gconf-editor, bij nautilus
<jorenl_> ok..
<lg188> totaal idioot verdeeld, kan ik via usb stick opstarten  om dan alles te formateren ?
<lg188> en heb alleen nog usb toetsenbord wat niet werkt in bios
<lg188> hoe  kan ik da oplossen?
<lg188> draadloos usb*
<jorenl_> :/ een oud toetsenbord van het containerpark gaan stelen? XD
<lg188> ok dan brb
<jorenl_> XD
<lg188> effe in kelder zoeke
<jorenl_> gconf-editor>apps>nautilus>desktop>volumes_visible
<jorenl_> dat :D
<jorenl_> gewoon vinkje wegdoen?
<trijntje> ja ik denk het wel
<jorenl_> werkt perfect
<jorenl_> bedankt :D
<lg188> raar ding
<jorenl_> wat?
<lg188> toetsenbord,
<lg188> en wtf 30 updates?
<lg188> ik vraag me af hoe die dat doet,
<lg188> hij hangt niet aan het internet
<jorenl_> bizar :D
<lg188> heeft toch geen zin
<lg188> ga leeg maken
<lg188> mag ik brute force afsluiten?
<Jules_> Hmm,
<trijntje> hoe bedoel je?
<lg188> power knop inhoude
<trijntje> mwah, beter van niet
<lg188> 3/30
<lg188> wil geen dag wachten vr updates die niet belangrijk zijn
<Jules_> Mijn installatie blijft best wel lang hangen op 5 % :S
<trijntje> is i nog aan het installeren? Dan gaat het vast fout als je hem ineens uit zet
<Jules_> Nouja
<lg188> ja, maar ik ga formateren
<Jules_> Ik had gister hetzelfde probleem
<trijntje> lg188, ow, dan kan je wel sudo shutdown -h now doen
<lg188> uhm windows
<jorenl_> Lol
<jorenl_> gewoon forceren
<trijntje> ehm, tja, dat weet ik niet hoor
<jorenl_> maakt echt niks uit :p
<lg188> daar heb je geen console vr te forcen
<lg188> xD
<jorenl_> powerknop :D
<jorenl_> bij ons op school duwen ze die dingen altijd zo uit
<jorenl_> gewoon om niet te moeten wachten tot ze volledig zijn afgesloten :/
<jorenl_> maar bij updates
<jorenl_> als je gaat formatteren kan het waarschijnlijk geen kwaad
<trijntje> nee idd
<lg188> dacht ik ook, maar heb aks een hdd bijna verkloot door iets niet voledig te laten doen
<lg188> al eens*
<trijntje> lg188, fysiek verkloot of je partitie verkloot? Partitie verkloten kan wel als i net wat data aan het verplaatsen is ofzo
<lg188> effe met win cd alles te proberen te formateren
<lg188> partitie
<lg188> gelukkig juist helemaal opgekuist
<lg188> naar een grotere hdd
<lg188> het is die hdd waar ik nu op draai
<lg188> man dat toetsenbord ziet er gelig uit
<lg188> ubuntu zou al lang geladen zijn -.-
<lg188> eindelijk
<lg188> 6 minuten is echt lang vr een setup te laden
<lg188> is er nieuw over ubuntu ?
<lg188> formateren
<lg188> trijntje: effe een vraagje; hoe komt dat formateren zo lang duurt?
<trijntje> hangt er vanaf hoe je het formatteert, alleen partities verwijderen duurt niet lang
<trijntje> als je windows gebruikt om te formateren weet ik niet precies wat er gebeurt
<lg188> hij creert nieuwe partie,
<lg188> vermoed ik,
<lg188> maar dat duurt zo lang
 * lg188 kijkt film om zich bezig te houden
<dhrookt> zo
<dhrookt> bin ich wer
<databazz> is r hier iemand die nu ook op t-dose is? :o)
<efaydian> zou iemand in zijn grub.conf willen kijken voor de timeout? is dat =-1 of =1
<sultan> =-1
<sultan> if [ ${recordfail} = 1 ]; then
<sultan>   set timeout=-1
<sultan> else
<sultan>   set timeout=10
<sultan> fi
<sultan> neem aan dat je die bedoeld?
<efaydian> jah
<efaydian> dank u
<efaydian> mijn grub boot niet verder namelijk
<efaydian> hij blijft staan op grub menu en boot niet verder dus tot dat ik een keuze maak
<OerHeks> 31 updates, toe maar ...
<izzi> OerHeks: zie nog niks
<izzi> kde of gnome?
<OerHeks> ik draai gnome, maar ik zag ook iets van kde ertussen
<izzi> draai hier ook gnome, maar nog geen updates
<OerHeks> ehm waar kan ik de log vinden .. het staat niet in synaptic geschiedenis
<OerHeks> ah gevind > http://paste.ubuntu.com/527731/
<OerHeks>  libkdecore5:amd64 (4.5.1-0ubuntu7, 4.5.1-0ubuntu8),
 * izzi wil ook updates :(
<OerHeks> misschien heb ik weer een domme ppa toegevoegd ..
<OerHeks> hi hi
<izzi> :)
<izzi> zal het wel even vanuit een console proberen
<HurricaneHarry> apt-cache policy ?
<OerHeks> apt log in var idd
<izzi> en daar zijn ze
<izzi> misschien is mijn app voor updates beetje traag
<trijntje> OerHeks, kan toch ook als dependecy van een of ander pakket?
<OerHeks> zie zie, geduld word beloont
<izzi> nee via de console, meestal krijg ik zo'n mooie melding in de taakbalk
<OerHeks> ja trijntje, dus ik kon niet zeggen dat izzi ze ook zou krijgen
<OerHeks> ze waren al wel gedownload
<izzi> OerHeks: ik ben ook weer gelukkig :)
<OerHeks> er zijn niet altijd updates op zondag
<brentjuh> hi mensen even een vraagje.. ik wil beginnen aan file server op te zetten gewoon voor thuis met ubuntu erop maar wat kan ik dan het best installeren?  samba?
<brentjuh> of open ssh?
<HurricaneHarry> als je windows gebruikt op clients wel.
<brentjuh> samba ?
<brentjuh> bedoel je
<brentjuh> of ssh
<HurricaneHarry> samba is voor compatibaliteit met windows shares.
<brentjuh> ok
<brentjuh> ty
<HurricaneHarry> ssh is algemener.
<brentjuh> dan doe ik dus samba xD
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<brentjuh> ty
<rkokkelk> Wat betekent (Act: 3,5(in rood) ) in rssi status bar ?
<Gotiniens> rkokkelk, dat je in scherm 3 en 5 activiteit hebt gemist
<rkokkelk> echt waar, hoe kan ik de activiteit weergeven?
<OerHeks> naar scherm 3 en 5 gaan ?
<Gotiniens> volgens mij alt+schermnummer
<rkokkelk> hahaha, heb het door blijkbaar uitgenodigd voor een prive gesprek, bedankt
<rkokkelk> is het mogelijk om keybindings te zetten met irssi?
<OerHeks> keybindings > http://irssi.org/documentation/startup#c9
<rkokkelk> had daar gezocht, niks gevonden, volgende keer beter zoeken, bedankt!
<grid_> weet iemand nog een goed programma voor snmp management?
<grid_> niet allemaal tegelijk hoor :)
<Gotiniens> snmp management?
<Gotiniens> ik weet alleen progs om snmp uit te lezen
<Gotiniens> en in grafieken te zetten enz
<Gotiniens> daar raad ik nagios, zabbix, cacti voor aan
<Gotiniens> openNMS
<OerHeks> ik heb geen idee wat snmp is :-)
<Gotiniens> zit ook voornamelijk op professionele apparatuur
<Gotiniens> een protocol om statistieken van netwerk apparatuur uit te lezen
<Gotiniens> iig, dat is de basis
<grid_> klopt
<grid_> ik installeer nu cacti
<grid_> :)
<grid_> nagios ken ik nog niet
<grid_> ik wist niet dat nagion snmp uitleest
<grid_> nagios zal ik dus ook ff proberen
<grid_> ik heb cacti geinstalleerd en ook mysql is opgestart, maar http://localhost/cacti/ geeft geen pagina :)
<Gotiniens> ik heb niet zo heel veel ervaring met cacti, maar is mischien de cacti site niet ge enabled in de apache config
<Gotiniens> is apache uberhaupt wel installed?
<grid_> jah dat wel
<Gotiniens> geeft http://localhost/ wel een site?
<grid_> jah dan zie ik dat de website nog leeg is, dat staat er ook in tekst, ik probeer nu even phpinfo ();
<grid_> he requested URL /cacti was not found on this server.
<grid_> Apache/2.2.16 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
<grid_> maar index.html of index.php ook al even geprobeert
<Gotiniens> ik denk dat de cacti site niet is geconfigureerd in apache
<grid_> als ik een file phpinfo.htm in /var/www zet maar ik aannemen dat http://localhost/phpinfo.htm werkt toch :)
<grid_> ja, zal zo ff zien
<grid_> dat mag ik toch aannemen :)
<Gotiniens> grid als /var/www de default site is wel ja
<Gotiniens> ik weet niet of dat zo is in ubuntu
<grid_> dit kan natuurlijk ook, file:///var/www/phpinfo.htm, dan hoor ik toch een hoop over php te zien met phpinfo :)
<Gotiniens> nee, want dan ga je niet langs de php processor
<grid_> jah, die dir werkt wel, volgens mij werkt php niet
<UndiFineD> probeer eens  file:///var/www/phpinfo.php
<UndiFineD> in een browser he
<Gotiniens> dan test je toch niks?
<Gotiniens> dan test je dat die file daar staat
<Gotiniens> en dat je browser met file:// links om kan gaan =)
<UndiFineD> php files eindigen normaal op .php
<Gotiniens> normaal wel ja, maar dat is gewoon een instelling,
<grid_> jah, ik had per ongeluk de file geen .php exensie gegeven
<grid_> php werkt duw wel
<UndiFineD> ;)
<grid_> maar cacti is geinstalleerd en die wil niet in de browser getoont worden
<grid_> misschien moet ik mysql errors bekijken met tail ofzo :)
<grid_> Gotiniens: of inderdaad httpd.conf updaten of apache.conf?
<Gotiniens> nee
<Gotiniens> zo werkt apache niet meer
<Gotiniens> alle websites zon geconfigged in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<grid_> daar staat alleen een 000-default bestand in, dat klotp al niet dan?
<Gotiniens> depend
<Gotiniens> lees eerst die file even
<grid_> jah, daar staat wat informatie tussen, zoals /var/www dir enzo, server admin e-mail, niet echt iets met cacti
<Gotiniens> en wat zie je in de /var/www dir
<Gotiniens> staat daar een cacti map?
<grid_> nee echt niks
<grid_> dat is het gekke :)
<Gotiniens> dan kan localhost/cacti dus niet werken he ;)
<Gotiniens> kijk ook even in /etc/apache2/sites-available
<Gotiniens> staat daar mischien een cacti file?
<grid_> nee niets, alleen default en default-ssl, daar komt niks in voor met cacti
<Gotiniens> dan is de cacti website wss installed in /usr/share/cacti
<Gotiniens> moet je in /var/www even een symlink maken naar die dir
<grid_> ln -s :)
<grid_> aha
<Gotiniens> wel even kijken /usr/share/cacti klopt he
<grid_> Gotiniens: nu werkt het wel, met ln -s /usr/share/cacti/site cacti
<grid_> ik heb zojuist de configuratie deels in de browser doorgelopen
<grid_> nu krijg ik Please enter your Cacti user name and password below:
<grid_> voor zovver ik weet heb ik geen cacti gebruikers aangemaakt
<grid_> zal wel admin/admin zijn
<grid_> jah werkt
<mciiy> hi
<grid_> hoi mciiy
<grid_> Gotiniens: heb je met cacti de snmp uitgelezen in je lan?
<mciiy> wat?
<grid_> we hebben het over cacti, een tool om stats op te maken
<grid_> enzovoort
<mciiy> ok
<wassley> hey mensen heeft iemand miss even tijd om mij te helpen
<zyckde> hi wassley: stel gerust meteen je vraag, dan kunnen mensen meteen zien of ze kunnen helpen.
<wassley> ow ok haha
<wassley> nou ik heb ubuntu geinstalleerd in dezelfde partitie als windows 7 maar nu wil ik dus van windows 7 compleet af
<wassley> hoe zou ik dit moeten gaan doen
<grid_> misschien iets met: rm -rf windows
<grid_> werkt windows nog? dat denk ik niet
<wassley> en dat is als ik vragen mag?
<wassley> windows werkt nog steeds
<Gotiniens> wassley, zit jij ook niet in het fear.fm channel?
<grid_> want linux gebruikt een ander file system, dus ik denk niet dat windows dan op die partitie aanwezig is
<zyckde> vanaf de zelfde partitie? gek dat 'ie t nog doet
<Gotiniens> wss heeft hij wubi gebruikt
<zyckde> wassley: waarschijnlijk staat ie op een andere partitie
<wassley> uhh nee zit niet bij fear fm channel
<wassley> ja heb toevallig wubi
<OerHeks> goeie ouwe wubi :P
<zyckde> wubi? is dat dat je ubuntu binnen windows draait
<wassley> werkt prima ben zeer tevreden alleen me harde schijf zit nogal vol met windows 7 zooi
<OerHeks> indien geïnstalleerd met wubi, dan is er 1 oplossing, ubuntu opnieuw installeren en 'gehele schijf gebruiken;'
<wassley> dus ik zou de echte ubuntu de 10.10 versie moeten installeren als ik het zo opvat
<grid_> Gotiniens: weet je nog hoe je smnp hebt uitgelezen van andere hosts? via cacti
<Gotiniens> ik heb nooit cacti gebruikt grid_
<OerHeks> wel eerst backup maken van je data :-)
<wassley> ja gaat lastig me externe hdd is gecrashed
<wassley> maar is alleen muziek en fotoś verder
<wassley> en paar films
<wassley> kan ik zo weer downloaden
<zyckde> wassley: ja, ik zou gewoon even de nieuwste versie downloaded, branden en installeren. Begin je meteen met een schone lei. Ik hou er zelf van om een apparte partitie voor mijn ubunut te hebben, en een voor mijn data, dus muziek, films etc
<zyckde> Maar eerst dus even je oude dingen ergens op zetten ;-)
<wassley> dat gaat wel goed komen dan ga ik even over op windows mensen en dan gooi ik even me spullen op n stickie
<wassley> als ik problemen heb kom ik wel even terug;)
<wassley> super bedankt alvast
<grid_> heeft iemand hier wel eens cacti gebruikt?
<wassley> hey mensen ben ik weer
<wassley> ik heb net 10.10 gebrand op een cd maar hij wil niet booten vanaf bios
<wassley> klopt dat?
<wassley> of zou iemand me kunnen helpen om hem wel te laten booten:S
<OerHeks> instelllen in de bios
<wassley> al gedaan hij pakt de cd niet
<OerHeks> boot from cd/dvd
<OerHeks> hoe heb je hem op cd gebrand, als cd-image/beeldbestand ?
<wassley> nee uitgepakt
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/UbuntuBranden
<wassley> top daar moet t mee lukken bedankt alweer(A)
<zyckde> ?
<HurricaneHarry> grid_ ik heb wel eens wat met cacti gedaan.
<grid_> HurricaneHarry: heb je wel eens informatie met cacti van een windows xp werkstation afgehaald?
<grid_> dan begrijp ik dus informatie via snmp
<HurricaneHarry> van een server kan het wel, dus ik denk van een werkstation ook wel.
<HurricaneHarry> vraag me alleen even niet hoe je snmp op windows moet inschakelen.
<grid_> jah, die is al ingeschakeld, ik heb alleen weinig input commands beschikbaar
<grid_> dan bedoel ik inputs commands op bepaalde informatie van windowsxp op te halen
<HurricaneHarry> de snmp OID's van windows zoek je dus.
<grid_> jah idd
<grid_> HurricaneHarry: heb je die wel eens gebruikt in cacti? zo dat je verschillende informatie over je windows kunt lezen uit je snmpt van windows
<HurricaneHarry> heb ik wel eens gebruikt ja, alleen een lijstje met handige OID van windows heb ik zo niet 123.
<grid_> ok :)
<grid_> heb je wel eens met nagios gewerkt?
<HurricaneHarry> mibdepot heeft een heleboel lijstjes, maar vraagt donatie.
<HurricaneHarry> jawel.
<grid_> moet je daar voor een nagios client onder windows draaien?
<grid_> als je vanaf linux informatie wilt opvragen dus :)
<HurricaneHarry> tis al weer een jaartje terug, maar volgens mij is dat niet direct nodig.
<HurricaneHarry> http://www.mibdepot.com/cgi-bin/vendor_index.cgi?r=microsoft
<grid_> kun je die makkelijk in cacti zetten, die OID's van die links?
<grid_> geen flauw idee hoe je dat kan doen :)
<HurricaneHarry> ik merk dat ik er zelf ook weer eens naar moet kijken...
<grid_> is het je toen wel gelukt?
<HurricaneHarry> ik heb wel dingen zoals diskspace enzo gemonitord.
<grid_> ik ga nu slapen en morgen is mijn bedoeling verder hier te kijken op die page
<grid_> welterusten
<grid_> :)
<HurricaneHarry> tja voor mij wordt het ook tijd.
<grid_> ik hoop morgen nagios succesvol te installeren onder ubuntu 10.10
<HurricaneHarry> morgen misschien eens kijken of ik ff tussendoor wat kan vogelen.
<grid_> hehe
<HurricaneHarry> wat is je prio nagios of cacti ?
<grid_> eigenlijk wil ik ze beide wel hebben
<grid_> een tijd draaien en dan kijken welke het beste werkt, waar heb jij het beste ervaring mee?
<HurricaneHarry> meeste ervaring met nagios, stuk makkelijker.
<grid_> werkt dat ook via snmp?
<HurricaneHarry> cacti is een frontend voor mrtg en rrdb's eigenlijk.
<HurricaneHarry> oftewel cacti is meer voor een history en nagios meer voor allerts.
<grid_> via snmp?
<HurricaneHarry> via snmp lees je alleen een waarde uit...
<grid_> jah
<HurricaneHarry> maw volgens mij wel dus.
<HurricaneHarry> http://wiki.nagios.org/index.php/Howtos:snmp-windows
<HurricaneHarry> toch mooi zo'n wiki..
<grid_> toevallig heb ik 2 tabs openstaan, waaronder die ook :)
<grid_> en http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5b63s9jYik :)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-10-31
<Guest7756> hey
<sadsun> goeie smorgens
<Guest1093> hallo
<Guest1093> hallo
<Guest1093> waarom zegt niemamd wat
<burn> !
<jml30> haai mensen
<_Ian> dolfijn
<jml30> flipper hihi
<jml30> zaaie boel hier
<jml30> niemand zegt wat
<jml30> waar zijn die 70 mensen dan
<_Ian> heel zaai ja
<_Ian> die zijn aan het werk
<_Ian> wat de generieke mens doet overdag
<_Ian> of een andere dagbesteding
<jml30> chatten toch
<jml30> hihi
<jml30> wat is jou dagbesteding ?
<_Ian> werk
<jml30> en chatten
<_Ian> dat is een groot woord
<jml30> valt mee toch 7 letters hihi
<_Ian> en wat is jouw dagbesteding??
<jml30> op t moment niks werkzoekende
<jml30> wat doe jij voor werk?
<_Ian> beetje internet dingen
<jml30> oke
<jml30> woon je in nl
<_Ian> yup
<jml30> waar dan ik woon in almere
<_Ian> randstad
<jml30> oke
<jml30> in verveel me
<_Ian> ik merk het ja
<jml30> hahaha
<jml30> tanx
<_Ian> np
<_Ian> ;)
<_Ian> heb je geen school, jml30 ?
<jml30> nee ben 30
<_Ian> heb je geen werk?
<jml30> hallo
<Ryan> hi
<Guest1228> hallo
<Guest1228> heey
<Guest1228> hallo
<Piratelv> Hallo
<tiempjuuh> dag Guest1228
<Piratelv> 2 mesen die hoi zeggen werdt hem te veel. :-D
<tiempjuuh> hm
<tiempjuuh> volgende keer vragen we hem wat er is
<StefandeVries> Ik snap niet waarom die niet geband kan worden
<Piratelv> omdat je dan de hele web chat banned. (lijkt me)
<tiempjuuh> dag Guest1228, wat is er
<Guest1228> niks hoezo
<tiempjuuh> omdat je eerst binnenkwam, toen wegging, toen weer binnenkwam, weer wegging, en nu weer binnenkomt
<tiempjuuh> ik dacht: misschien heeft ie problemen met zijn irc client?
<Guest0358> gezeik ook altijd
<Guest1228> jaa omdat ik hem webdrukte op me blackberry
<Guest1228> wegdrukte*
<Guest0358>  veel mensen hier maar niemand praat
<tiempjuuh> Guest0358: nounou
<tiempjuuh> er is geen hulpvrager
<Guest1228> jaaa egt een drukte:p
<tiempjuuh> Guest1228: blackberry heeft nog fysieke toetsen, kun je echt lekker wegdrukken 8)
<Guest1228> wie heb er hier ping
<Guest0358> zijn er nog kakkerlakken in de zaal?
<tiempjuuh> Guest0358: Nee
<Guest1228> feyenoord 4 life
<Guest0358> dan heb je vast genoten van het weekend :d
<Guest1228> nee niet egt
<Guest0358> ik had echt een top weekend
<Guest1228> hoezo dan
<Guest0358> ajax gewonnen feyenoord verloren
<FOAD> Kan het wat meer ontopic?
<tiempjuuh> voor offtopic geklets in een ander kanaal graag
<Guest0358> wats de topic dan
<tiempjuuh> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest1228> wat de topic dan
<Guest1228> en in het nederlands
<Guest0358> echt behulpzaam zijn ze hier ook weer niet
<Guest0358> beetje jammer
<Piratelv> Tuurlijk wel Guest0358 . Stel gewoon je vraag over ubuntu. Er is vast wel iemand die er antwoord op heeft.
<tiempjuuh> altijd eerst je vraag, dan kijken we ernaar :)
<tiempjuuh> maar er kwam geen vraag
<tiempjuuh> maar vertel
<Guest0358> guest0358 vroeg wat ubuntu was
<tiempjuuh> Ubuntu is een gratis, open-source besturingssysteem, net zoiets als Windows
<tiempjuuh> Maar dan gratis, en open-source
<Guest0358> okee en werkt het ook een beetje goed?
<trijntje> en anders dan windows ;)
<tiempjuuh> Guest0358: je kunt het uitproberen, zonder je harde schijf in de war te schoppen
<tiempjuuh> http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/cdbranden
<tiempjuuh> en daarna: http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/uitproberen
<Guest0358> ja ik zit op me werk nu kan helemaal niks hier
<trijntje> je kan het zelfs uitproberen zonder een cd te branden, als je een usb-stick van meer dan 1G hebt liggen
<JanC> USB stick van 1 GiB is normaal genoeg, dacht ik
<tiempjuuh> op eentje van 700 mb kan het al
<tiempjuuh> 800mb*
<JanC> tiempjuuh: die bestaan niet  ;)
<tiempjuuh> je weet maar nooit :P
<JanC> 512 MiB is te klein, 1 GiB is groot genoeg
<Guest0358> is dat besturingssysteem virus vrij?
<tiempjuuh> in vergelijking met Windows is Ubuntu stukken veiliger
<tiempjuuh> Het is gebouwd op het veilige Linux
<JanC> tiempjuuh: geen enkele fabrikant is gek genoeg om een 1GiB flash chip er in te steken en dan enkel 800 MiB te rapporteren  :P
<tiempjuuh> JanC: dat is waar, eerder andersom :P
<tiempjuuh> en die zien we nooit meer te-rug
<tiempjuuh> wilde net nog een linkje geven
<tiempjuuh> nouja, soit
<trijntje> misschien kwam zn baas net binnen ;)
<trijntje> weet iemand eigenlijk waarom er zo weinig mensen hier komen de laatste tijd? Is er iets op de website oid veranderd waardoor mensen niet weten dat er ook hulp op irc is?
<tiempjuuh> nee
<tiempjuuh> niet dat ik weet
<tiempjuuh> maar inderdaad valt het wel op
 * tiempjuuh kijkt even op de website
<tiempjuuh> ah
<tiempjuuh> de chat is kaput
<tiempjuuh> http://chat.ubuntu-nl.org
<tiempjuuh> als je je naam invult, en je drukt op start, gebeurt er niets
<trijntje> hmm ja, maar er staat toch n extra link ofzo die wel werkt? Anders moeten we mss aan het webteam vragen of ze dat wat duidelijker willen maken?
<tiempjuuh> idd
<tiempjuuh> hebbes
<tiempjuuh> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-nl%2Cubuntu-nl-offtopic%2Cubuntu-nl-team%2Cubuntu-nl-meeting%2Cubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<JanC> iemand moet de freenode webchat eens integreren op de site...
<tiempjuuh> Ooit werkte dat
<tiempjuuh> nu niet meer :$
<JanC> tiempjuuh: vroeger werd mibbit geïntegreerd
<tiempjuuh> hm
<tiempjuuh> ik heb een mailtje gestuurd aan Heimen of hij http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-nl wil koppelen aan het woord 'chat' op de website :)
<Piratelv> Het maakt niet uit wat je intergreerd , zolang het maar werkt
<JanC> tiempjuuh: er is een bug rapport
<tiempjuuh> oh
<JanC> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nl-website/+bug/823544
<tiempjuuh> ik zag het net ook
<Piratelv> Kleine bug melding. Terwijl het zo duidelijk in de code staat
<tiempjuuh> oeps
<JanC> ff een comment toegevoegd  ;)
<tiempjuuh> ook even een comment erbij gemikt
<Piratelv> Is het belangrijk om te weten waarom de chat stuk is?
<tiempjuuh> vaak is het als je weet waarom het stuk is, simpeler om het te fiksen
<RobinJ>  weet iemand of je je laptop fans sneller kan zetten in ubuntu (10.10)? laptop wordt te warm naar mn zin
<OerHeks> heb je Lmsensors gedraaid, RobinJ ?
<RobinJ> ja
<hansw> oi
<boris_> hllo allen
<OerHeks> welke temperaturen heb je en welke laptop / chipset ?
<RobinJ> nu zo'n 60°C. maar soms wordt het 80°C. wil graag mn laptop zo koel mogelijk houden. dell laitude d620
<boris_> bij 11.04 valt mijn bekabelde internetverbinding regelmatig weg
<boris_> ook met open dsn
<RobinJ> in ubuntu 10.10 is het probleem veel minder erg dan in 11.04 en 11.10 though
<hansw> RobinJ, heb je ubuntu-one er op staan?
<RobinJ> niet meer
<hansw> heb je de poller ook weg dan? die eet namelijk 1 core op als het er nog opstaat
<boris_> melding dat avahi uitgeschakeld wordt omdat localnetwork niet wordt ondersteund
<OerHeks> RobinJ, ik lees vanouds dat je i8kutils/i8kmon. nodig hebt, voor die chipset
<hansw> als je ubuntu-one volledig hebt gedelete dan zal hij wel weg zijn denk ik, kun je nagaan met de systemmonitor
<RobinJ> OerHeks: gewoon installeren via softwarecentrum? kan geen kwaad?
<RobinJ> "... includes programs to turn the fan on and off, ..."
<OerHeks> bijna onderaan : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fan_Speed_Control
<RobinJ> to turn ON AND OFF?? zijn ze gek?? xD
<boris_> is er hier iemand bij de provider 'online'? (vroeger orange)
<RobinJ> OerHeks: heb het geinstalleerd... en nu?
<RobinJ> rebooten?
<OerHeks> wat geeft ' acpi -t ' en wat geeft ' sensors ' zit daar verschil in ?
<RobinJ> robin@robin-Latitude-D620:~$ acpi -t
<RobinJ> Het programma 'acpi' is momenteel niet geïnstalleerd.  U kunt het installeren door het volgende te typen:
<RobinJ> sudo apt-get install acpi
<RobinJ> doen?
<JanC> boris_: die melding betekent dat je een DNS server gebruikt die antwoordt op *.local domeinen
<OerHeks> oei goeie vraag..
<RobinJ> xd
<boris_> jan: mijn verbinding valt eenmaal daags weg
<OerHeks> na die i8 utils, moet je denk ik sensors detect nog maals draaien
<boris_> jan: hoe verander ik mijn .local domein?
<JanC> boris_: dat wegvallen heeft niks met die melding over Avahi te maken dus
<boris_> heb nergens .local staan bij verbinding
<RobinJ> OerHeks: done, sensors zegt nog exact t zelfde :p
<JanC> boris_: met wegvallen, bedoel je dat de netwerkindicator dat aangeeft, of bedoel je dat je elke dag even niet op internet kan?
<OerHeks> best mogenlijk dat je laptop in de winter meer moeite heeft te koelen, welke waarde krijg je ?
<boris_> jan: melding: u bent nu offline, dan klikken om verbinding weer aan te zetten
<OerHeks> lease 24 uur, niet forever ?
<RobinJ> OerHeks: nu? 58°C. alleen chrome en xchat open
<JanC> boris_: hoe werkt je verbinding? zit je achter een router of zo?
<JanC> of moet je zelf PPP instellen op je PC?
<boris_> jan: 3 linux apparaten om router van provider waarvan 2 draadloos
<boris_> 2 pc's en 1 laptop
<RobinJ> eh
<JanC> boris_: en het is niet je router die reboot of zo?
<RobinJ> OerHeks
<RobinJ> robin@robin-Latitude-D620:~$ sudo i8kfan
<RobinJ> [sudo] password for robin:
<RobinJ> can't open /proc/i8k: No such file or directory
<boris_> jan: je hoort een klik van de router, en de verbinding valt weg
<JanC> boris_: dat klinkt alsogf je router een probleem heeft?
<JanC> boris_: mogelijk de voeding van je router stuk of zo?
<boris_> bij eerder dan 11.04 waren er geen problemen met dezelfde router
<RobinJ> OerHeks: ah, moest eerst modprobe i8k uitvoeren
<boris_> de router is verder fysiek in orde
<JanC> boris_: heb je die oudere versies sindsdien opnieuw geprobeerd?
<boris_> ja maar ik heb er niet specifiek meer op gelet, overigens gaat windows op dual boot wel steeds goed
<RobinJ> OerHeks: raar probleem xD
<RobinJ> ik kan mn fans hoger zetten, alleen na 3 seconden ofzo gaan ze terug zachter. doet de bios dat ofzo? :s
<JanC> kan ook met specifiek bepaald netwerkverkeer te maken hebben
<OerHeks> ja, ik vind verder geen problemen als ik zoek op die D620
<OerHeks> mogenlijk is 60' C oke ..
<JanC> boris_: het feit dat je router een "klik" geeft lijkt me toch wel aan te geven dat deze herstart o.i.d.
<RobinJ> OerHeks: 60°C wel. alleen met 11.10 haalde ik soms 90°C. 110°C met de daily build
<boris_> ik denk dat het ergens iets met 11.04 en 11.10 te maken heeft, heb geprobeerd om over te schakelen naar open dsn maar geeft zelfde problemen
<JanC> DNS maakt normaal niks uit voor zon dingen
<boris_> router klikt, maar telefonie valt niet weg en die zit ook op die aansluiting
<JanC> zo'n
<boris_> ok
<JanC> boris_: vreemd
<boris_> kan verder weinig vinden op google
<JanC> boris_: en je zit wired of wireless o pderouter als dat gebeurt?
<boris_> wired maar boven valt ook soms wireless weg
<JanC> heb je torrents draaien?
<boris_> op laptop wireless geen problemen
<boris_> misschien heeft de bovenbuurman torrents draaien
<JanC> zo ja, zet het max. aantal connecties lager
<boris_> hm lijkt me een goed idee om uit te proberen
<JanC> veel routers gaan in "autistische modus" als er te veel torrent-connecties zijn namelijk
<boris_> ok zeer goed om te weten
<JanC> (de NAT-tabellen zitten vol en dan zijn geen extra connecties meer mogleijk)
<boris_> dat zou daar best weleens aan kunnen liggen dan
<OerHeks> torrents trekken zich vaak niks aan van QoS
<JanC> je kan dat meestal ook herkennen doordat bestaande verbindingen dan wel blijven werken (bijvoorbeeld IRC)
<RobinJ> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1246067.html << OerHeks dit probleem :p
<boris_> op hoeveel maximale connecties lijkt je verstandig ?
<JanC> boris_: het maximum wat elke router aankan verschilt
<boris_> de verbinding valt wel totaal weg dan ook irc etc
<OerHeks> RobinJ, ja, dan zet je hem vast op voluit, dat wil je niet.
<JanC> boris_: vreemd dat telefonie dan ook niet wegvalt hoor
<OerHeks> de auto mode moet aangepast worden, daar heb ik weinig kaas van gegeten :(
<RobinJ> OerHeks: waarom wil je dat niet? hij kent maar 0, 1 en 2 (uit, laag, hoog)
<boris_> thomson router geeft soms ook een melding als ik op firefox ga
<boris_> thomson kan geen verbinding maken zegt ie dan
<JanC> meestal doen die dingen VoIP, dus bellen over internet, m.a.w. als je internet wegvalt ook je telefonie...
<boris_> de telefoon is aangesloten op de thomson en daar zit ook de bekabelde aansluiting voor internet  op (4x)
<JanC> heb je wel eens geprobeerd te bellen op dat exacte moment?
<boris_> ik krijg een normale kiestoon dan heb wel eens geprobeerd is geen probleem
<RobinJ> ff iets anders (als niemand een oplossing weet voor het fancontrol probleem). je kent wel van die R4 kaartjes voor de nintendo ds, daar kan je films op zetten. alleen die films moeten gecobverteerd worden naar een speciciaal formaat... is er een tool voor linux/ubuntu om het te doen?
<JanC> mja, sowieso is dat geen normale kiestoon, lijkt me?
<JanC> als in: die komt niet van de centrale
<boris_> robin: tussendoor ik maak gebruik van processor snelheid applet
<boris_> jan: het telefoneren gaat dan gewoon hoor
<boris_> abonnement internet en telefonie van 'online'
<boris_> ik vraag me af of het aan mijn telefoontoestel kan liggen, soms problemen met analoog of digitaal signaal of pulse of zoiets
<boris_> het is een oud toestel
<boris_> als de telefoon he tniet doet lijkt dat ook invloed te hebben op mijn internet verbinding
<OerHeks> geen idee wat voor formaat. een r4 kaartje is om roms te spelen.
<boris_> robin: van welk formaat naar welk ander formaat wil je converteren?
<boris_> robin: heb je gnome?
<JanC> Arista misschien?
<boris__> nu wel op firefox maar irc verbinding is weggevallen
<boris__> irc reageert vertraagd na wegvallen verbinding
<boris__> en valt dus uiteindelijk ook weg
<RobinJ> <boris_> robin: van welk formaat naar welk ander formaat wil je converteren? << heb denk ik al iets gevonden. dpg formaat
<boris__> ok dan gaat het niet met een combinatie van project-x en avidemux
<boris__> pitivi is ook een converteerprogramma
<boris__> zit er standaard op
<boris__> afijn ik ben weer weg
<boris__> jan bedankt nog voor de tips
<SyntaxNL> Hai
<SyntaxNL> hm, seems dead
<SyntaxNL> Heeft iemand toevallig een ¨Is Ubuntu wel iets voor jou?¨ questionlist?
<OerHeks> hoi SyntaxNL , wat is dat voor list ?
<SyntaxNL> Hoi OerHeks, dunno. Not sure of Ubuntu wel iets voor mij is haha
<SyntaxNL> qua dagelijks gebruik en/of me activiteiten op de pc
<OerHeks> linux is heel breed inzetbaar.
<SyntaxNL> vanaf me 7de jaar met Windows gewerkt, nooit wat anders kinda
<OerHeks> veel hardware en randapparatuur ondersteund.
<SyntaxNL> Nja me vraag zou eigenlijk moeten zijn, What´s better than Windows?
<OerHeks> nou, als je recente hardware hebt, probeer ubuntu, of ubuntu-studio, of lichtere Xubuntu .. ikzelf draai Kubuntu met KDE desktop
<OerHeks> voordelen ?
<hansw> SyntaxNL, vraag je gewoon af wat je wil doen met een pc, als wij dat weten heb je wellicht een antwoord
<OerHeks> alles wat je met opensource doet, ben je vrij van licenties en bepalingen.
<OerHeks> even een server met 1000 users erbij, no problem
<SyntaxNL> social engineer / backtrack / social media / games (windows?) / movies etc.
<SyntaxNL> Vat mij redelijk samen.. haha
<OerHeks> internet, Flash, java, alles is mogenlijk.
<OerHeks> lekker IPtables prutsen
<hansw> windows games is denk ik niet goed mogelijk, de rest wel
<OerHeks> cron jobje
<OerHeks> als jij niet wil dat er 1 flash cookie word opgeslagen, kan dat.
<hansw> maar daar koop je een console voor, al die licenties die je niet kocht bespaarden je duizende euro's :-)
<SyntaxNL> hansw, ik uhm ´betaal´ nooit, im sure u get it.
<SyntaxNL> haha
<hansw> ja, jammer voor de makers van de software
<OerHeks> ja, hun kantoor moet ook branden !
<hansw> maar kijk eens rond op ubuntu nederland ofzo
<OerHeks> * verwarming
<SyntaxNL> meh chronisch ziek, kan niet werken, geen uitkering of enige hulp van de maatschappij, I´m fine with downloading..
<SyntaxNL> ;)
<hansw> OerHeks, loonkosten zijn altijd duur bijvoorbeeld
<OerHeks> mooi, bekwaam je in opensource en linux
<hansw> SyntaxNL, als je alleen maar download gaat je dat straks nog veel meer kosten
<hansw> de moviemakers houden nederland al in de gaten
<SyntaxNL> hansw, doe ´t al 15+ jaar haha
<OerHeks> ik heb geen tijd om movies te zien :(
<SyntaxNL> OerHeks, ik helaas wel. elke dag voor de pc, ´niks doen´, sort of
<hansw> SyntaxNL, dan heb je wellicht tijd om het uit te zoeken
<SyntaxNL> nja minder legale pentests, sql injections, blahdieblah het verhaaltje
<SyntaxNL> dat is meer en deel me leven :p
<hansw> iemand die graag illegaal dingen doet help ik liever niet
<SyntaxNL> hansw, meld alles netjer hur.
<OerHeks> onthoud het slechte, en geef het goei door.
<hansw> SyntaxNL, ik bedoelde niet je hack gedrag, je download gedrag
<SyntaxNL> ah yea, ieder ze ding :)
<hansw> of ga je geld verdienen met hacken, is mij ook gelukt, maar dan wel hacken in de positieve zin
<SyntaxNL> meh probeer mezelf bij fox-it naar binnen te werken, ooit I guess
<SyntaxNL> of 1 of ander pentest bedrijfje I guess
<hansw> dus je weet wat blind sql/xss attacks enzo zijn? vraag gewoon of ze je willen uitnodigen, in het slechtste geval val je op je muil
<SyntaxNL> nja xss / sqli´s is meestal als ik me verveel of iets of iemand me lastig valt
<hansw> ga open source projecten helpen veilig maken, dan kom je wel ergens binnen
<hansw> overigens kan dat prima op linux :-)
<SyntaxNL> Lektober met webwereld was dan wel leuk om aan mee te doen maar k wil alleen maar meer en ´gevaarlijker´
<hansw> alle tools ervoor kun je gratis downloaden, geen licentie kosten
<SyntaxNL> moet me aandacht dus op iets focussen en net zoals met windows, ken het hele os wel uit me kop sort of
<hansw> sql/xss is os onafhankelijk hoor
<SyntaxNL> maakt me weinig uit wat voor een OS iemand draait met ze server/website. Als het Joomla/WP/ASP is kom je der vanzelf wel in of het moet ´echt goed zijn´.
<hansw> alsof dat spannend is
<SyntaxNL> ¨houd me bezig¨ more a like
<hansw> die fase ben ik al voorbij, sorry, dat is saai
<SyntaxNL> iets wat me tijdelijke verveling weg neemt, ergens inbreken, melden en meh dan maar film/game of iets bedenken ofzo
<SyntaxNL> en dan na ziekenhuis, psycholoogje bezoeken en naar huis, beetje met de pc spelen haha
<SyntaxNL> redelijke dagindeling yea
<hansw> vervelend genoeg wellicht, maar ik denk dat dit meer past in ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<hansw> het is de bedoeling dat dit redelijk ontopic blijft
<SyntaxNL> wat stel jezelf voor ´voor mij, 11.10 gnome of kde?
<hansw> ik heb geen idee, vaak moet je even beiden proberen voor je weet of het wat gaat worden
<OerHeks> je zou gnome-shell kunnen proberen ipv unity
<hansw> zelf ben ik meer een gnome mens, OerHeks is weer een kdemens, het gaat erom dat je je dingen kunt doen
<hansw> layout enzo lijkt daar onderdeel van te zijn als je grafisch wil werken
<hansw> voor mij is een terminal ook goed
<OerHeks> CCSM installeren om te prutsen aan dat menu
<OerHeks> op het forum staan veel tips
<SyntaxNL> nja me dagindeling + java / c#, zal wel eerst gnome proberen :)
<SyntaxNL> Kan gewoon de 32 bits kiezen I guess, die extra 1gb ram pakt die wel met PAE kernel erbij I guess
<OerHeks> ja
<SyntaxNL> tijd om een backup te maken van windows, partitie etc en als alles goed gaat zal ik dadelijk wel weer terug zijn :x bb
<Guest5317> yooo
#ubuntu-nl 2011-11-01
<Dimitry> Hallo
<Dimitry> ik heb xubuntu, moeten herinstalleren, omdat ik windows 7 ultimate over windows 7 pro had heen gegooid, maar nu zit ik weer met de firmware broadcom, wirless hardware die iik niet kan installeren
<Dimitry> ik had laatst van iemand een command gekregen, voor in de terminal maar ik kweet niet meer wat die command was.
<Dimitry> oke nvm
<Guest49504> Iemand al ervaring met het printen via netwerk met ubuntu 11.10? Was heel simpel in de vorige versie maar kan het nu niet meer vinden. Bij printers kan ik niet meer opgeven hoe ik de printer wil aansturen.
<Guest49504> <Guest49504> de naam aan deze kant is Walther.
<mvn071> uit/aan knop rechtboven => system settings => Printing
<mvn071> ah ... al weg... :(
<sam595> Hai
<OerHeks> forum down ?
<CasW> Ik kan er wel op?
<OerHeks> ah ik nu ook weer
<CasW> Mooi :)
<SWAT> OerHeks: zou nu weer correct moeten werken
<OerHeks> dat is in orde, SWAT, site werkt idd naar behoren nu.
<Jan_> He mensen, ik ben een zware ubuntu leek en probeer mijn soundcard aan de praat te krijgen
<Jan_> maar dat wil maar niet lukken, kan iemand mij hiermee helpen?
<trijntje> Jan_: staat er niks op mute?
<Jan_> Iemand die antwoord heeft gegeven op mijn vorige vraag, ik moest ff op nieuw opstarten
<Jan_> Kan iemand mij helpen?
<Piratelv> Heb je nog steeds geen geluid?
<Piratelv> En is er niks staat niks op mute (dempen)?
<trijntje> als je alsamixer in een terminal typt krijg je nog wat meer opties
<OerHeks> aardig stukje over Oneiric http://debianhelp.wordpress.com/2011/09/12/to-do-list-after-installing-ubuntu-11-10-aka-oneiric-ocelot/
#ubuntu-nl 2011-11-02
<MonkeyDust> ja, maar ook: http://linuxblog.darkduck.com/2011/10/tale-of-broken-love-to-kubuntu-1110.html
<sadsun> goeiesmiddags
<OerHeks> :-)
<RootsEcho> just checking ay?
<RootsEcho> werkt
<CasW> :( Ik krijg geen beeld...
<Oer> ai, geen beeld ..
<CasW> Eerst heb ik dat paarse beeld met toetsenbord = rondje met poppetje erin, dan even een knipperende cursor en dan krijg ik geen beeld meer
<Oer> nvidia ?
<CasW> AMD, maar wel een moderne (HD 6790)
<CasW> Ik zal 's kijken of ik die uit kan schakelen in het BIOS (ik had hem al van "primaire grafische kaart" afgehaald)
<CasW> Oh, en "quick booting" kan ook wel uit
<MonkeyDust> ik gebruik nu fvwm, spuuglelijk, maar snel
<Snicksie> hm, nvidia zou over het algemeen toch wel moeten werken denk ik CasW :)
<Snicksie> ah, het is amd...
<Snicksie> amd is toch geen grafische kaart?
<Snicksie> ati zeker?
<Snicksie> *confused*
<CasW> AMD is sinds de 5000 serie de naam van de graka's
<CasW> Het was al van AMD, en nu heeft het die naam ook
<CasW> Goed, graka uitgeschakeld. Denk ik.
<MonkeyDust> tobo, mobo, graka
<CasW> Heh, het lijkt te werken :d
<CasW> MonkeyDust, dat scheelt typen op zo'n iPod onscreen tobo :p
<Snicksie> ah, okay... ;)
<Snicksie> eventueel zou je de drivers eens moeten zoeken CasW, maar voorzover ik weet geven die nogal eens problemen... zonder specifieke drivers werkt 't blijkbaar nog beter :p
<CasW> Ja, dat komt wel zodra ik hem geïnstalleerd heb
<CasW> Hij is druk bezig :)
<CasW> Er is iets nieuws... Nu moet je een afbeelding kiezen...
<CasW> Ah, de koffie natuurlijk!
<CasW> Er is natuurlijk weer geen Ubuntu One app voor iOS?
<Snicksie> geen idee :p
<Snicksie> als appel die niet toestaat komt die er sowieso niet :p
<CasW> Of in Cydia...
<CasW> Eerst maar 's gewoon opstarten...
<RootsEcho> hm
<RootsEcho> eh
<RootsEcho> heb ouwe bak met ubuntu nu
<CasW> Ja...
<RootsEcho> maar die starter blijft in beeld af en toe
<RootsEcho> heeeel irritant
<CasW> Hoe bedoel je?
<RootsEcho> nah
<RootsEcho> starter verdwijnt niet
<RootsEcho> maar soms ook wel
<CasW> "starter"?
<RootsEcho> eh
<RootsEcho> zo heet dat geloof ik
<RootsEcho> dat dock op links
<CasW> Dat ding links?
 * RootsEcho had ook NOOOIT nederlands moeten aanvinken bij installatie
<RootsEcho> ja
<RootsEcho> menu ding
<CasW> Ja, da's de "dash" dacht ik, eeh, ik weet het eigenlijk niet, hoe dat op te lossen...
<RootsEcho> hij noemt zichzelf in ieder geval starter
<RootsEcho> nee he?
<RootsEcho> nah zal wel dan
<RootsEcho> ;)
<CasW> (Je kan wat prutsen via CCSM, maar ik weet niet wat ke dan precies moet veranderen)
<RootsEcho> okok
<RootsEcho> gekke is
<RootsEcho> af en toe gedraagt ie zich naar behoren
<RootsEcho> maar meestal blijft ie gewoon plakken
<RootsEcho> in t scherm
<RootsEcho> blocked stukkie van mn browser bv
<RootsEcho> beeetje irritant
<RootsEcho> ik boot m wel effe re
<RootsEcho> (deze compuder)
<RootsEcho> BRB
<RootsEcho> ok
<RootsEcho> update: die "starter" alleen in beeld met muis over
<RootsEcho> dankzij reboot
<CasW> Pfft, duurt lang, alles updaten en proprietary drivers installeren...
<RootsEcho> koffie
<RootsEcho> koffie
<RootsEcho> tijijijijijd
<RootsEcho> ;)
<CasW> Nog één reboot en dan de graka weer aanzetten
<RootsEcho> (sorry voor die of topic remark)
<CasW> De grote test...
<RootsEcho> succes!
<CasW> Ik heb beeld! :d
<RootsEcho> eh
<RootsEcho> is dat goed?
<CasW> Ja, het is beter dan het niet hebben ;)
<RootsEcho> ghehe
<CasW> Yeah, alles wordt goed herkend en zo :D
<Snicksie> proficiat CasW :)
<CasW> :p LightDM kan niet met meerdere schermen omgaan; één scherm is nu helemaal zwart met een muis pointer erop
<CasW> Ik stap nu over op mijn desktop
<CasW> Was ik alweer
 * CasW download Mate
<sadsun> wat is mate?
<CasW> De Gnome 2 fork
<CasW> Dus; Gnome 2
<sadsun> hoe kan ik zien welke versie van gnome gebruik?
<CasW> Eeh... Weet ik eigenlijk niet ;) Wat gebruik je, Ubuntu 11.10?
<sadsun> yup, ocelot
<sadsun> ik heb gnomeshell, maar geen idee welke versie gnome dat is
<CasW> Je hebt gnomeshell ipv unity / "ubuntu"?
<CasW> Da's dan (dacht ik) Gnome 3
<sadsun> kk
<sadsun> ik kan idd kiezen tussen gnome en unity bij het inloggen
<Snicksie> das gnome3 inderdaad :)
<sadsun> maar ik kan dit niet opzoeken in system info ofzo?
<sadsun> (is niet belangrijk) ;)
<Guest5433> hi
<sadsun> de trol ister weer...
<Piratelv> Hallo Guest5433
<Piratelv> Wat is je vraag?
<CasW> Hoe pas ik de standaard sessie aan in Ubuntu 11.10? Dus naar bijvoorbeeld Mate?
<trijntje> CasW: je kan voor het inloggen op dat tandwiel klikken om een andere sessie te kiezen
<Oer> in dat opstart beheer tooltje
<Oer> ehm..
<Oer> startupmanager ?
<CasW> Nee, kan ik niet vinden... Even de USC openen
<CasW> Oh, in LightDM; als je een ander kiest, is die standaard voor de volgende sessies
 * CasW is even weg
<CasW> Prachtthema, en het applicatiemenu doet het niet, maar... Ik gebruik weer Gnome!
<CasW> 2!
<Oer> wauw
<Idroy_> Gnome 2 of mate?
<Idroy_> :P
<CasW> Mate
<Idroy_> Dus het bevalt je goed?
<Idroy_> Ik ga het ook binnenkort proberen te installeren :)
<CasW> Het feit dat het Gnome 2 is zorgt er al voor dat het me goed bevalt ;)
<CasW> Maar nu moet ik dat menu nog vullen, het juiste thema weer installeren, dat soort dingen
<Idroy_> Als ik het via de ppa wil installeren he (heb nog wel een 32bit pc over :P), wat moet ik dan allemaal installeren? Die hele pakketten lijst van die ppa?
<CasW> Ik denk het, ja
<Oer> ppa toevoegen en updaten ?
<CasW> Maar vraag dat in #mate
<CasW> Daar weten ze het
<Idroy_> Ok, zal ik dan wel doen, als ik er mee bezig ga :)
<Yanneman> Goedenavond aan éénieder
<CasW> Hallo Yanneman
<Yanneman> 'Rookie' alhier-probeer een extra monitor aan te sluiten. Edoch wel herkenning etc. krijg echter steeds aangevraagde afmetingen buiten de toegestane limieten!!!??? Rara
<trijntje> Yanneman: geduld is een schone zaak ;)
<CasW> Waar staat de standaard achtergrond van Ubuntu eigenlijk?
<CasW> Ah, in /usr/share/backgrounds
<Guest5888> heeey
<Guest7364>  :|
#ubuntu-nl 2011-11-03
<jml30> haaaai
<jml30> zaai
<RobinJ> Help? Ik wordt gek. M'n cursor blijft maar draaien (dat ronde gnome spinner dingetje) dus ik kan niet zien waar ik klik >.<
<Guest5253> hoi
<Guest5253> zijn er leuke dames aanwezig
<tantewillem> jaja
<tantewillem> :)
<Guest5253> gezellig
<Guest5253> waar kom je vandaan tante
<Guest5253> hoi iedereen
<Guest5253> het is rustig ib deze room
<Guest5253> xxx
<sadsun> goeiesmiddags
<trijntje> hey sadsun
<sadsun> ha die trijntje, hoest?
<trijntje> goed hoor, met jou?
<sadsun> wakker an het worden met mijn middagthee... ik probeer wat motivatie bij elkaar te sprokkelen om mijn website bij te werken :-/
<hans_> hoi
<sadsun> hallo Hans
<hans_> goeie avond!
<hans_> iemand ervaring met ubuntu en 3G usb dongle van proximus
<sadsun> nee, sorry
<hans_> ok, geen probleem... zal nog wat verder googlen :-)
<hans_> bedankt voor je reaktie
<sadsun> http://developer.vodafone.com/discuss/question/174/fyi-vodafone-3g-ubuntu-proximus-network-belgium/
<sadsun> helpt dit?
<sadsun> <- beginneling
<sadsun> hans_: bump
<hans_> dat kan interessante info zijn... ik heb het bewuste toestel hier niet bij mij... is voor iemand in mijn vriendenkring... ik stuur het door
<hans_> bedankt voor de tip!
<sadsun> misschien dat 1 van de experts hier je probleem oppikt...
<sadsun> hint hint hint
<hans_> wie weet... de site naar de vodafone drivers werkt momenteel niet... ik hou de url's in elk geval bij en probeer het later wel nog
<sadsun> kk, ze zijn waarschijnlijk aan het eten ofzo, ik hoop dat iemand reageert, want die link is al 3-4 oud en waarschijnlijk allang veroudert
<hans_> zowiezo moet ik het toestel eerst eens hier hebben zodat ik exact kan zien wat er gebeurt; is voor iemand die heel weinig ervaring heeft... dus misschien ziet ie wel iets vanzelfsprekends over het hoofd
<sadsun> ah okay :)
<hans_> bedankt en prettige avond!
<RawChid> Wat raden jullie aan voor een versleutelde partitie?
<sadsun> encrypted partition?
<RawChid> Ja
<sadsun> of encrypted folder?
<RawChid> Ik check nu cryptsetup
<RawChid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsOnRemovableStorage
<RawChid> Maar er staan verschillende howto's op die wiki lijkt het wel
<sadsun> ik heb geen ervaring hiermee, sorry :(
 * sadsun pokes CasW and Oer
<sadsun> ext3 wordt in die howto gebruikt... ikzelf heb ext4...
<sadsun> er wordt wel grondig te werk gegaan in die howto zeg... "sudo mkfs -t ext3 -m 1 -O dir_index,filetype,sparse_super /dev/mapper/securebackup" is waar het volgens mij het uiteindelijke kern commando
<CasW> Wat mag het zijn, sadsun?
<sadsun> rawchild heeft een vraog
<sadsun> [20:05]	RawChid	Wat raden jullie aan voor een versleutelde partitie?
<CasW> Eeh, volgens mij moet je daarvoor bij Oer zijn ;) Ik weet daar weinig vanaf...
<sadsun> ikzelf heb ext4 met daarop een encrypted home directory...
<RawChid> Ik nu ook
<RawChid> Het is me gelukt
<sadsun> okay tof :)
<CasW> Kan ik de LXDE file manager gewoon deïnstalleren? Ik vind Nautilus een stuk fijner.
<CasW> Maar hij zegt wel: "To remove File Manager, these items must be removed as well:"
<CasW> En daar staat lxde-core.
<CasW> Dus dat lijkt me dan niet?
<viezerd> idd
<sadsun> lxde is voor Lubuntu, toch?
<CasW> Ja, nouja, ik heb gewoon Ubuntu gedownload en heb daarna pas LXDE geïnstalleerd
<CasW> Hoe verwijder ik Mate, die ik vanaf de code heb geïnstalleerd?
<hansw> lijkt me een depend die niet klopt
<hansw> CasW, make uninstall kan niet?
<viezerd> bij Nautilus hetzelfde liedje als ik me goed herinner, als je die wilt verwijderen dan delete je half Gnome
<Oer> bestaat er een goed video editting pakket ? de NOS denkt dat er niks prof. bestaat ..
<CasW> Make uninstall, die kende ik niet ;) Danke
 * CasW denkt aan wat er allemaal laatst langskwam op omgubuntu, maar dat was allemaal audio.
<CasW> "To remove Xarchiver, these items must be removed as well: lxde"...
<sadsun> omgubuntu had een tijdje terug iets over video editing...
<CasW> Wut? Leafpad ook al: "To remove Leafpad, these items must be removed as well: lxde"
<sadsun> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/slowmo-video-timelapse-linux/
<sadsun> that one I was really impressed with
<sadsun> voor Oer ...
<Oer> nice ja
<Oer> timelaps zijn leuk om te maken. ook dom print art, zoals http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=240Vq6tIxio
<sadsun> hehe^^ ja, gaaf :)
<sadsun> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MX6aerxQPOs is beroemd
<sadsun> ik zou wel eens een timelapse video willen maken van de sterrenhemel vanuit mijn dakraam
<sadsun> zodat je dit soort effecten krijgt: http://vimeo.com/14476029
<Oer> mijn wireless IPcam staat momenteel op de kraamkamer van de hond
<Oer> daarmee kan ik een beeldje per x seconden opslaan
<sadsun> gefeliciteerd met de pups
<sadsun> wolken zijn ook erg mooi als je ze versneld: http://vimeo.com/3744985
<Oer> ze zijn er nog niet ..
<sadsun> ah, spannend dan :)
<daley> hoi,
<daley> is er iemand die me zou kunnen helpen met ubuntu?
<trijntje> natuurlijk daley, wat is het probleem?
<sadsun> wat is het probleem?
<daley> amai service:-) direct 2 helpende zielen:-)
<daley> wel ik heb de live cd van ubuntu geprobeerd
<viezerd> ojee :P
<daley> en toen kon ik gewoon op mijn( windows) server
<daley> maar nu heb ik ubuntu geinstalleerd op mijn laptop
<daley> maar kan niet meer op mijn server :-s
<trijntje> daley: hoe bedoel je dat je op je windows server kon?
<daley> om bestanden te openen, films te bekijken...
<sadsun> vandaag had ik ook problemen met wifi-verbinding maken met mijn router
<daley> maar nu als ik naar netwerk ga en windows netwerk kies zegt hij dat het niet mogelijk is om de gedeelde mappen op te halen van de server
<sadsun> en dat kon met de live-cd wel?
<daley> ja sadsun ...
<sadsun> o_O
<daley> dus nu is de vraag
<daley> hoe los ik dat op
<sadsun> zelfs als je de live cd nu wederom gebruikt?
<daley> want als ik niet op de server kan, kan ik aan geen enkel van mijn bestanden
<daley> geen idee sadsun dat heb ik nog niet geprobeerd, staat immers geinstalleerd en geupdate nu
<Oer> ook met restricted extra's - ntfs driver ?
<daley> pardon Oer ?
<daley> dat snap ik even niet Oer ...
<Oer> in het pakket restricted extra's zit o.a. flash en ntfs ondersteuning.
<daley> te vinden in softwarecentrum?
<Oer> ja, zoek op restricted, en kies jouw versie
<sadsun> das medibuntu, ofniet soms?
<sadsun> http://www.medibuntu.org/
<Oer> daar zit iets verschil tussen. maar kan in principe ook
<daley> vind niet vrije mediaextenties, maar niets over ntfs
<sadsun> ah okay
<sadsun> Oer: maar dan blijft het toch vreemd dattie de windows server vanaf de live-cd wel kan bereiken en niet vanaf de geinstalleerde ubuntu...
<trijntje> sadsun: de live cd heeft iets andere software dan het geinstalleerde systeem, bijv gparted
<sadsun> das waar
<daley> ja trijntje, maar dat lost het probleem niet op he :-(
<daley> ben nu die medibuntu aan het installere
<trijntje> ik hoop dat het lukt, je weet iig dat het wel mogelijk is om bij je bestanden te komen vanaf ubuntu ;)
<sadsun> ik zou dan ubuntu vanaf de live-cd uitproberen en dan kijken welke software daar wordt gebruikt wat dan wel werkt, daley
<trijntje> ik ben er vandoor, succes er mee
<daley> thx trijntje
<daley> maar hoe weet ik dat dan sadsun
<sadsun> live-cd in de cdrom jassen, computer opnieuw opstarten en dan "Ubuntu uitproberen" selecteren (niet wederom installeren)
<sadsun> hoe heb je trouwens Ubuntu uitgeprobeerd trouwens?
<sadsun> toen het verbinden met de windows server wel werkte...
<daley4> nja,
<daley4> de rest is voor morgen
<daley4> het is tijd om maar eens in mijn bedje te kruipen
<daley4> slaap zacht en bedankt voor de hulp
<sadsun> zit je nu in live-cd ubuntu, daley4 ?
<daley4> nee sadsun
<daley4> zal voor morgen zijn
<daley4> het is ondertussen bijna 11u dus zal mijn bedje inkruipen want morgen is er weer een werkdag he
<daley4> wel al bedankt voor de hulp en misschien hoor ik je later nog eens he sadsun
<daley4> bedankt en slaap zacht
<sadsun> yup, tot morgen dan :)
<sadsun> trusten
<Yanneman> Ha die luitjes----Een 'rookie´ is aan het woord. Hoe maak je voor een icc profiel aan voor een wat ouder beeldscherm?
<Guest3209> heee.
#ubuntu-nl 2011-11-04
<Guest4552> hee
<Guest4552> hee
<jpjacobs> Hey, gebruikt er hier iemand netwerkmanager met vpnc?
<jpjacobs> want ik krijg ubuntu blijkbaar niet overtuigd om enkel mijn internet over VPN te gebruiken
<mvn071> staat je gateway goed?
<jpjacobs> in mijn vpn instellingen?
<jpjacobs> oh, het werkt trouwens wel als ik de vpnc commando gebruik ipv via networkmanager
<jpjacobs> wel, heb hetondertussen gevonden
<jpjacobs> blijkbaar gebruikt ie standaard alleen de vpn voor pc's die enkel op dat netwerk te vinden zijn. Als je dan bijvoorbeeld naar myipaddress.com gaat, zie je nog steeds je normale IP. Van daar de verwarring
<jpjacobs> Als je in de instellingen "enkel gebruiken voor servers op dit netwerk" uitvinkt gaat alles over vpn :)
<jpjacobs> goed, tis ook gewoon een beetje lastig te testen; ze hebben voor vpn toegang bij ons de meeste poorten dichtgespijkerd (zoals SSH en ping) en ook nog een maffe dns settup :/
<jpjacobs> hmm, is er een manier om een bepaald domein standaard door de vpn te trekken? Want 'k heb nu een smtp server die blijkbaar wel bereikbaar is van buitenaf, maar die niks aanvaard van buitenaf :/
<leoquant> vpn wasat?
<leoquant> d
<jpjacobs> virtual private network
<leoquant> en vpnc jpjacobs ?
<jpjacobs> tunnelt je verkeer zodat het lijkt dat je pc op een lokaal netwerk zit.
<jpjacobs> Dikwijls gebruikt door universiteiten , bedrijven, ... om mensen van thuis te laten werken
<jpjacobs> (mijn situatie dus een beetje nu :))
<leoquant> versleuteld verkeer?
<leoquant> of is dat uitgesloten?
<leoquant> maw waar slaat dat private op?
<jpjacobs> jeps, versleuteld
<jpjacobs> en private als in een private network, dus een lokaal netwerk
<jpjacobs> vpnc is een commandline client om met een vpn server te connecteren
<leoquant> naise
<leoquant> er zit een remote element in
<leoquant> volgens mij heb ik zelf openvpn gebruikt, ooit
<leoquant> via keys/sleutels
<Rman> he mensen
<Sjimmie> he Rman
<Rman> morgen
<Rman> ben je bekend met Xchat?
<Sjimmie> nope, ik gebruik irssi
<MonkeyDust> irssi rules
<sadsun> goeismorgens
<sadsun> ubuntu-uk
<Skald_9_> ik gebruik nog steeds ubuntu lucid lynx (met gnome), kan iemand me wat uitleg geven over het verschil met unity ?
<MonkeyDust> Skald_9_: zo ziet unity eruit, momentje
<MonkeyDust> zo: http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/#
<Skald_9_> bedankt
<MonkeyDust> vind je het wat?
<Skald_9_> is er buiten het uiterlijk nog een verschil ?
<MonkeyDust> ik gebruik ht zelf niet, dus kan ik niet zeggen
<MonkeyDust> dat is een kwestie van ondervinden, denk ik
<sadsun> unity is meer gericht op touchscreens
<sadsun> grote knoppen en dat soort dingen... ik persoonlijk vind het lelijk, maar ik heb dan ook geen touchscreen
<Sjimmie> Skald_9_: reken maar dat het even wennen is, desalnietemin gewoon upgraden. daarna kan je altijd nog een fallback doen naar gnome zonder unity
<Schmiel> sadsun: dat is ook mijn mening ;)
<Sjimmie> alhoewel je dan wel gnome 3 hebt en dat is ook even wennen
<Sjimmie> toch zul je aan 1 van de 2 moeten wennen, gezien de oude gnome2 out of support gaat raken
<sadsun> maar je kan altijd gnome in 11.10 installeren: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/gnome-shell-ubuntu-11-10-guide/
<sadsun> gnome3 is zeker ook wennen, maar ik vind het wel beter dan unity
<Schmiel> thnx voor de link sadsun
<Sjimmie> omgubuntu.co.uk moet je sowieso bookmarken :)
<sadsun> yw
<Schmiel> :)
<sadsun> inderdaad staan veel nuttige dingen in
<sadsun> hier zijn trouwens wat thema's voor gnome3: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/five-pretty-awesome-gnome-shell-themes/
<RawChid> http://www.webupd8.org/ heeft ook vaak tips
<sadsun> dank je RawChid. Die kende ik nog niet
<RawChid> np, en er is nu ook een gedeelte voor tips op het NL forum http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/tips-trucs/
<CasW> Waar zit het Ubuntu logo voor het standaard ambiance theme eigenlijk?
<sadsun> usr/share/logo?
<CasW> Ik heb hier geen /usr/share/logo :(
<sadsun> het was een gok
<CasW> Ik heb nu een Ubuntu logo gevonden... Ik zal nog wel even doorzoeken
<CasW> (Deze is niet zo mooi grijs ;))
<sadsun> zal wel in 1 van de mappen zitten in de 'usr/shar'-map
<CasW> Dat denk ik ook, ja
<sadsun> en jij hebt geen Ubuntu11.10 of wel?
<CasW> Jawel, maar ik heb hier lxde geïnstalleerd
<sadsun> ah okay
<Snicksie> hm, k zal eens zoeken se ;)
<CasW> Danke :D
<Snicksie> hm, k zou het zo niet weten :(
<Snicksie> << gone :p
<CasW> Gevonden; /usr/share/icons/Humanity-Dark/places/22/start-here.svg
<CasW> LXDE begint al steeds meer op Gnome 2 te lijken :D :P
<sadsun> waar ben je mee bezig?
<CasW> Ik had altijd Gnome 2 op mijn desktop, en dat is erg fijn op een dual-monitor-setup, alleen Gnome 2 wordt niet meer meegeleverd in Ubuntu en Unity's "snap windows" werkt niet, dus heb ik LXDE geïnstalleerd en die ben ik nu aan het opleuken.
<sadsun> ah cool
<OerHeks> leuk, 12.04 lts word 64 bit recommended :-)
<OerHeks> flash is er in 64 bit, en UEFI werkt alleen op 64 bit
<CasW> Leuk :D
<OerHeks> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTAxMTQ
<CasW> Minder is dat UEFI alleen op 64 bit werkt... :P
<CasW> Hoe lang zal mijn pc erover doen om voor zo'n 140 GiB te untarren?
<CasW> -voor
<viezerd> is dat een prijsvraag ?
<CasW> Nee, slechts een uiting van ongeduld ;)
<temtest> trijntje
<viezerd> :D
<sadsun> 2uur en 10minuten
<CasW> Ah, dat valt nog mee. Al had ik er wel bij moeten zeggen dat ik hier geen highend pc heb staan.
<viezerd> hoe groot is ie na untar ?
<viezerd> is/wordt
<CasW> Geen idee, eigenlijk... Ik heb wel genoeg ruimte, dat weet ik wel zeker.
<Piratelv> Is het mogelijk om vanuit een draaiende ubuntu installatie kubuntu te installeeren met ubiquity op een andere schijf?
<sadsun> geen idee... in virtualbox zou het wel kunnen
<Piratelv> Want een live cd is eigenlijk niks anders dan een normaal draaient systeem, dus er is dan toch niks wat het tegen zou moeten houden
<sadsun> kweenie hoeveel geheugen de installatie nodig heeft...
<MonkeyDust> ik werk veel met vbox en live cd's, maar die vraag snap ik niet eens ;)
<Piratelv> ow er is niks op tegen om de gewoone installatie te doen. De pc waar de hdd nu in zit heeft 2gb. Hij gaat daarna in een pc met 1gb.
<Piratelv> Maar heb geen zin om te rebooten ;)
<sadsun> volgens mij moet je zowiezo rebooten...
 * sadsun kan het mis hebben
<sadsun> je kan volgens mij wel ubuntu uitproberen en dan installeren plus andere dingen doen
<Piratelv> dat klopt
<trijntje> Piratelv: kan je niet gewoon proberen ubiquity te starten?
<trijntje> hoewel ik wel een backup zou maken, voordat ik het zou proberen
<trijntje> ik weet niet precies  wat gaat gebeuren
<Piratelv> Backup van wat? mijn bestaande system of de schijf waar ik op ga installeren? ( heb er dus 2 inzitten)
<trijntje> Piratelv: een backup van alle data die je niet kwijt wilt raken
<trijntje> hoe kan ik third button emulation/paste aanzetten in oneiric?
<hansw>  n emulatio
<hansw> staat default aan in gnome-shell
<hansw> geen idee of dat in unity ook zo is
<trijntje> die paste staat wel aan, maar ik heb geen 3e knop op mn touchpad
<hansw> ah, geen idee
<mandje> navond. kunnen in virtualbox een windows host en een ubuntu guest samen via 1 ethernet aansluiting het netwerk op?
<Piratelv> Ja
<mandje> als de wifi van de notebook aanstaat gaat het goed. maar nu met alleen ethernet wilde het niet.   gooi ik de wifi er bij aan dan gaat het weer wel..
<Piratelv> Heb je toevallig in je netwerk instselling van de  virtuele machine bridged networking aan staan?
<mandje> ja die vm staat bridged
<Piratelv> Dan moet je als je nu als je de ethernet verbinding wil gebruiken deze instellingen aanpassen zodat de virtueele machine de lan adapter gebruikt. En vice-versa als je Wlan wilt gebruiken.
<Piratelv> Virtualbox schakelt niet automatisch over als hij in bridged staat.
<mandje> oh ja. das logica.  :)
<mandje> staat bridged want dan is elke machine transparant in het samba netwerk
<mandje> dankjewel voor het kwartje Piratelv.
<Piratelv> Graag gedaan ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-11-05
<mandje> waar kan je lezen over de nieuwe features van 11.10?
<mandje> toch wel fijn dat tweakers er is dan kom je nog es wat zinnigs te weten over de nieuwste ubuntu release.  http://tweakers.net/reviews/2233/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-ocelot.html
<rork> helemaal mee eens mandje, ik kijk meestal ook even op tweakers
<Guest9592> goede dag iedereen
<Piratelv> Hoe geef ik een normaale gebruiker (non-admin, aangemaakt via system->admin->users and groups) de rechten om bestands systeem te mounten op het systeem?
<Piratelv> Zit hier al een paar dagen mee te puzelen mar hebt de optie nog niet gevonden. Dus vraag het hier eens.
<trijntje> ik zou proberen de standaard gnome interface te gebruiken, die ook gebruikt wordt om automatisch usb-sticks etc aan te koppelen
<trijntje> of je zou iedereen toestemming kunnen geven om mount uit te voeren, dat kan geloof ik met chmod +u oid
<Piratelv> usb sticks mounten werkt. Alleen het mounten van de 2de partietie op de schijf vereist admin rechten
<trijntje> Piratelv: werkt dat niet gewoon via nautilus?
<Piratelv> Als ik een usb stick in de pc stop worde deze gemount zonder probleem. Elke gebruiker kan dit doen. De 2de ntfs partities met data er op kan alleen gemount worden door de admin gebruiker. Probeert de non-admin gebruiker het dan krijgt hij een gkt-su venster met de vraag om de admin gebruiker zijn watchwoord alstevoor door te kunnen gaan.
<Piratelv> Dit is alleen van uit nautilus, niks terminal
<Piratelv> * alleen = allemaal
<trijntje> Piratelv: ik heb mn ntfs-partitie in fstab gezet, dan wordt i automatisch bij het booten gemount. Is dat een oplossign?
<Piratelv> Dat zou het oplossen, maar de rechten staan dan wel goed? (i.v.m 2 gebruikers)
<trijntje> ik geloof het wel, als je de juiste masks hebt
<trijntje> /dev/sda2 /media/ACER ntfs-3g user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<MonkeyDust> ik gebruik een remote partitie over ssh, is dat dan een soort NAS, of is NAS nog iets anders?
<Piratelv> Ik moet rebooten om wat te installeren, tot later
<Petrov> iemand ervaring met NFS?
<MonkeyDust> ja
<MonkeyDust> wat scheelt er of wat wil je doen?
<Piratelv-web> Is er een manier om een afgebroken ubuntu installatie te hervatten?
<szal> gewoon opnieuw beginnen, zal wel zuiniger zijn dan te proberen een afgebroken proces nog te redden
<Piratelv-web> helaas ehb ik zo'n gevoeld dat dat geen optie is. Deze installatie is net ( 2min) gelden afgebroken doordaat mijn gfx kaart te warm wordt -> systeem crash
<Piratelv-web> de installer was al klaar met het basis systeem, alleen updates was ie mee bezig toen
<szal> met andere woorden: eerst hardware fixen, dan opnieuw doen
<Piratelv-web> hij plop deed
<Piratelv-web> marja hoe 'fix' je de hardware?
<Snicksie> betere koeling in jouw geval misschien ;)
<streamnl> ik vraag me af waarom de GFX kaart te warm word met een instal?
<Piratelv-web> hij doet het prima zolang de driver geladen is in geheugen
<Snicksie> hm, driver dan zo snel mogelijk installeren
<Snicksie> updates achterwege laten
<Piratelv-web> want de firmware zet de onboard fan niet aan
<Snicksie> totdat de driver geladen is
<Piratelv-web> idd
<Piratelv-web> daarom zit ik nu ook op de web chat ;) moet ff op 800x600 draaien tot hij afgekoelt is. gpu was ~ 125C
<Piratelv-web> maar goed. Hoe laat ik de nvidia driver in live omgeving dan? Aangezien deze een kernel component heeft.
<Snicksie> ik ben bang dat dat in de livecd niet gaat gaan :(
<Snicksie> maar ik zal even zoeken voor je ;)
<Piratelv-web> Ik doe het via usb, dus dat kan opties geven
<Piratelv-web> anders geeft ik debootstrap nog een gooi
<Snicksie> misschien werkt dit Piratelv-web : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/how-i-enabled-nvidias-drivers-in-ubuntu-9-10-livecd-and-restarted-x-767352/
<Snicksie> ziet er naar uit dat 'm op die manier de nvidia-drivers installeert en werkend heeft ;)
<szal> Snicksie: installeer met de alternate CD & download de gfx-driver-DEB vooraf, dan kan je die direct installeren nadat je klaar bent
<Snicksie> het is Piratelv-web die het probleem heeft he ;)
<Piratelv-web> ik doe liever geen alternate, ik gebruik de pc waarop installeer en tijdens de installatie was ik bezig met wat uitzoeken op he insternet
<Snicksie> ik zou zeggen, probeer het eens uit of dat wel werkt Piratelv-web :)
<Piratelv-web> mijn gpu is afgekoelt. dus als ik de installatie kan voltooien in ~ 38min red mijn gpu het wel
<Snicksie> succes Piratelv-web :)
<Piratelv-web> Dankje Snicksie , tij om de pc te rebooten. Zal me laptop pakken kan in de irc blijven
<Piratelv>  /msg NickServ identify zomgtHismiPaSS
<Piratelv> Stuurde hij dat nou echt de chat in?
<CasW> Ja, helaas
<streamnl> jep
<Piratelv> okay, dan vernader ik hem straks wel
<streamnl> lijkt me wijs ;)
<Guest86895> Goedemiddag!
<Piratelv> Hallo
<Guest86895> Heb een vraagje over de installatie van Ubuntu, zit ik hier nu goed?
<CasW> Dan zit je hier perfect :)
<Piratelv> Helemaal, ga je gang.
<Guest86895> Mooi! Heb voor een tijdje terug Ubuntu geinstalleerd op mijn laptop... Deze beschikt echter over één schijf en hiervan wou ik destijds de D schijf behouden....
<Guest86895> Toen heb ik dus de partities handmatig ingedeeld...
<Guest86895> Nu, Ubuntu bevalt zó goed dat ik deze ook op mijn Desktop wil gaan installeren...
<Guest86895> Alleen, deze beschikt over meerdere schijven... En dus komt de C schijf in zijn geheel tot de beschikking van Ubuntu...
<CasW> En dat wil je niet?
<Guest86895> Nu is mijn vraag: Wat doet de installatie van Ubuntu precies bij de optie: Leegmaken en de gehele schijf gebruiken
<CasW> Dan verwijdert hij dacht ik alle andere OS'en, ik zou het in ieder geval niet zomaar proberen
<Guest86895> Jawel, dat wil ik juist wel. Alleen heb ik destijds begrepen dat het voor Ubuntu belangrijk was dat hij over minimaal 3 partities beschikte...
<StefandeVries> Dat is niet zo
<StefandeVries> Sommige mensen installeren Ubuntu inderdaad met een aparte root, home en swap, maar het is niet belangrijk of vereist.
<CasW> Hij gebruikt alleen standaard 3 partities, dacht ik
<Guest86895> Ohw, dus wanneer ik deze optie selecteer word de hele schijf één partitie?
<CasW> Iig swap en / zijn apart, dus minstens 2 partities
<Guest86895> Ja, zoiets dacht ik ook... iets van home, swap en nog iets
<Guest86895> ja precies! Maar dat doet deze optie dus zelf?
<Guest86895> @Stefan, wat is daar het voordeel van?
<CasW> Dat zal dan / zijn, maar "home" (/home) doet hij niet standaard in een aparte partitie, misschien /boot
<Guest86895> Snelheid?
<StefandeVries> Snelheid niet.
<Piratelv> Een aparte /home is goed voor het veilig houden van data tussen her-installaties door, Guest86895
<Guest86895> OK, maar de /home ben je in principe alleen nodig bij een herinstallatie?
<Guest86895> OK, maar niet in het geval van een upgrade...
<StefandeVries> Ook niet, je kunt alles erop back-uppen en later weer terugzetten
<StefandeVries> precies ja
<Guest86895> hmmm, ok... Heb een beetje het gevoel dat ik dat dan toch niet nodig zal hebben... En die swap en / ?
<CasW> Die heb je wel nodig
<Guest86895> Ja ok, maar die maakt ie zelf aan?
<StefandeVries> / is vereist, die wordt aangemaakt
<StefandeVries> swap is niet vereist, maar wordt wel aangeraden
<Guest86895> OK, maar deze word dus niet standaard aangemaakt
<StefandeVries> Nee
<StefandeVries> volgens mij niet, althans
<Guest86895> kan dit nog ná de installatie? heb begrepen dat swap als een soort geheugen dient
<StefandeVries> Swap dient als extra geheugen, voor wanneer je RAM-geheugen (te) vol raakt
<Guest86895> Dit zou dan de snelheid kunnen bevorderen...
<CasW> Hij maaot het volgens mij wel standaard aan, tenzij je zelf gaat partitioneren
<CasW> Ik ben weg, doei!
<StefandeVries> Dat weet ik dus niet zeker, wegens altijd zelf gepartitioneerd
<Guest86895> Ohw, ok... Weet je misschien ook hoe groot?
<Guest86895> O ok, Bedankt!
<MonkeyDust> swap wordt wel aangemaakt, maar kan uitgeschakeld worden, wat ik heb gedaan
<Guest86895> Hmm, ga toch maar weer zelf partitioneren dan!
<Guest86895> @Monkey, waarom?
<Piratelv> duimregel voor swap grote is meestal 2x hoeveelheid ram maar altijd minsten gelijk aan hoeveel ram je hebt.
<MonkeyDust> niet nodig
<MonkeyDust> swap is voor als je heel veel geheugen gebruikt en dat doe ik niet
<Guest86895> OK, ik heb dus 3gb ram, dus 6gb swap zal voldoende zijn?
<StefandeVries> Hmm
<Guest86895> OK, en je hebt wel een /home?
<StefandeVries> Ikz eg: je hebt geen swap nodig
<Guest86895> geen swap?
<StefandeVries> De hedendaagse Ubuntu swapt namelijk alleen als het RAM vol zit, of bijna vol zit
<Piratelv> swap wordt voor zover ik weet ook gebruikt bij suspent-to-disk. dus als je 4gb ram gebruikt maar je spawn is 2gb krijg je een error. @ MonkeyDust
<StefandeVries> Mijn swap is ongebruikt op het moment
<MonkeyDust> mijn /home is apart ja
<StefandeVries> 995/2500 MB RAM in gebruik -> nog geen swap
<Piratelv> Zelfde bij mij. ik swap alleen als ik minecraft speel ;)
<StefandeVries> Swap is eigenlijk alleen vereist bij suspend-to-disk, wat Piratelv zei
<MonkeyDust> Piratelv: s2disk maakt mijn systeem onstabiel
<Guest86895> Hmmm, ok... Zelf doe ik veel aan videobewerking. Heb wel vaak het gevoel dat dit veel geheugen neemt
<StefandeVries> Swap kan het qua ruimte dan bijbenen, maar de snelheid is veel trager dan van het RAM.
<StefandeVries> Je zou, als je merkt dat je op zulke momenten hevig begint te swappen, extra RAM kunnen overwegen.
<Guest86895> De schijf die gebruikt gaat worden is 85gb... Een 5gb swap zou dus eventueel voldoende zijn?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Als je 'm nodig hebt en gebruikt.
<Guest86895> Extra ram is geen optie meer... Tis een oude pc, hoop hem met ubuntu weer een beetje nieuw leven in te blazen
 * StefandeVries weet niets van videobewerking
<Guest86895> OK, ik denk dat ik voldoende weet. Voorkeur gaat toch uit naar handmatig indelen... T word een / en een swap.. Home lijkt overbodig
<StefandeVries> Mooi zo :)
<StefandeVries> Goede keuzes ;)
<Snicksie> home is toch wel gemakkelijk als dat niet teveel moeite is natuurlijk, Guest86895, in het geval van herinstallatie heb je dan je /home partitie nog ;)
<Snicksie> maar t is niet verplicht ^^
<Guest86895> ok, maar hoe groot zou deze dan moeten zijn?
<StefandeVries> Herinstallatie van dezelfde versie kan.
<StefandeVries> Maar ereinstallatie van andere versie met dezelfde home is sterk af te raden.
<Snicksie> hangt heel erg af van hoeveel bestanden je denkt te hebben Guest86895 :)
<Snicksie> bwah, ik heb dat volgens mij toch wel al gedaan hoor StefandeVries ^^
<StefandeVries> Guest86895, je / zou dan ongeveer 20 GB worden, je /home de rest :)
<StefandeVries> Snicksie, prachtig.
<Snicksie> bwah, als je toch niet denkt bijzonder vaak te herinstalleren, is het ook niet nodig om je /home apart te zetten natuurlijk, dan hoef je niet nu al te kiezen voor het verdelen ;)
<Guest86895> Haha, ok... dus de 85 word dan 20/60/5 ???
<Snicksie> ik zou de swap wat meer vooraanz etten ;)
<Snicksie> dan kan 'm net iets sneller swappen ;) dat deel van de harde schijf is net iets sneller :p
<Guest86895> ik was eigenlijk van plan nooit te herinstalleren.. waarom zou dit nodig zijn?
<StefandeVries> Dan geen losse /home
<Guest86895> Haha ok prima... De laptop is sinds de installatie  van ubuntu immers nooit weer vastgelopen...
<Guest86895> zie een herinstallatie, in tegenstelling tot het vervuilende windows, dus niet veel zin hebben
<Guest86895> Verder nog tips mbt het bestandstype?
<Guest86895> of bestandsindeling?
<StefandeVries> bestandssyteem ;)
<Guest86895> Thnx
<StefandeVries> ext4 is de standaard en werkt prima
<Snicksie> ik zou persoonlijk voor ext3 gaan, maar ext4 werkt voorzover ik weet ook goed
<Guest86895> Hahaha, want?
<Snicksie> tja, als je er puur linux op draait zou ik voor ext4 gaan
<Guest86895> Yep, Ubuntu it is!
<Snicksie> ik wil mijn schijf ook in andere besturingssystemen lezen en daar is afaik ext3 wat beter ondersteund in vooralsnog ;)
<StefandeVries> Dus ext4 :P
<Guest86895> Ohw, ok... Duidelijk! Bedankt
<Snicksie> dat denk ik ook inderdaad ;)
<Guest86895> Helemaal helder heren! Vriendelijk bedankt!
<StefandeVries> Graag gedaan. :)
<Snicksie> mocht je nog eens vragen hebben, kom gerust terug :p
<Piratelv> this weer zo ver snicksie, gfx is weer bibi
<Piratelv> op ~ 87% van de installatie
<Snicksie> :(
<Piratelv> met alternate
<Piratelv> op usb :O
<Snicksie> hm, en als je toch eens de livecd opnieuw opstart en de driver eerst installeert op je livesession in plaats van eerst beginnen installeren van ubuntu? werkt dat wel?
<Snicksie> je hebt zeker niet ergens zomaar een andere grafische kaart liggen ofzo ;)
<Guest86895> @Snicksie: Doe ik! Goed weekend!
<Piratelv> hhmmhh heb altijd onboard nog -,-
<Snicksie> probeer dan eerst je onboard even te gebruiken en dan na de installatie pas je grafische kaart te installeren, zou dat werken denk je Piratelv ? :)
<Piratelv> dat is me toch iets veel werk. Ik wou de hdd alleen even voor installeeren voor een andere pc. ( de mijn heeft meer ram + beter cpu) maar als ik nu eerst me hele gfx kaart er uit moet halen om dat te doen. schiet het niet op he
<Piratelv> ik zoek wel een andere manier, nog maals danke Snicksie
<WhiteKnight> Goede avond!
<StefandeVries> Hallo WhiteKnight :)
<Hallo> Kan iemand mij vertellen waarom ik met de nickname WhiteKnight steeds gekickt word?
<OerHeks> dan is die naam in gebruik, althans niet geregistreerd door u
<StefandeVries> Waarschijnlijk is die geregistreerd
<OerHeks> u word niet gekicked, u vervalt in Guestxxxxx
<Hallo> Hmmm, nee dit gebeurde dus niet... Naja, heb een vraag over het indelen van m'n harde schijf
<Hallo> Heb een schijf van 300gb. Deze wil ik onderverdelen in een swap van 5gb, een / van 25gb, een /home van 50, en dan een download map van wat er overblijft
<Hallo> is het handig om hier een apparte partitie voor aan te maken, of kan ik gewoon de /home als download map gebruiken
<StefandeVries> Die aparte downloadmap zou ik gewoon bij de /home laten. Waarom wil je die apart?
<Hallo> Naja, ik weet niet zo goed hoe ik die map anders zou moeten noemen. Heb al begrepen dat het hebben van een /home niet altijd noodzakelijk is, maar ik wil wel dat de map Downloads bestaan blijft na een herinstallatie
<JanC> downloadmap voor jou of voor een systeemservice?
<Hallo> Voor mij, foto's, video's, muziek etc
<Hallo> Voornamelijk grote bestanden zeg maar
<Hallo> Deze zou dan dus 200gb worden, of 250gb wanneer hij gewoon in de /home kan
<JanC> doe maar gewoon /home dan (al kan je normaal ook herinstalleren zonder iets te verliezen vziw)
<JanC> twee afzonderlijke partities lijkt me alleszins niet nuttig, tenzij je een om één of andere reden een ander type bestandssysteem wil gebruiken op beide
<StefandeVries> +1
<JanC> zeker niet op een desktop
<Hallo> Hmmm ok. Ik dacht namelijk dat de /home partitie meer bedoeld was voor de wat persoonlijkere documenten. Vandaar dat ik de download map hiervan wou scheiden, omdat dit natuurlijk constant aanmaken en verwijderen is
<Hallo> De bedoeling was alle drie de partities op Ext4 te zetten, en een swap
<Hallo> Ga immers volledig van windows af...
<JanC> $HOME is de map waar jij al je bestanden in zet, maakt niet uit wat... (configuratie, tekstdocumenten, foto's, etc.)
<Hallo> En stél dat ik hier nu wel een primaire partitie voor aan zou willen maken. Hoe zou je die dan kunnen noemen?
<JanC> hm?
<JanC> wat bedoel je met "noemen"?
<Hallo> Kan je dan ipv /home gewoon bv /Downloads gebruiken?
<Hallo> Of erkent ubuntu de partitie dan niet?
<JanC> dat kan natuurlijk, al kan je die evengoed onder /home/hallo/Downloads mounten, wat me handiger qua gebruik lijkt?
<JanC> (waarbij "hallo" je gebruikersnaam is)
<Hallo> Heb nu zeg maar een C en een D schijf. De C voor de windows en programma's, de D voor m'n downloads.
<Hallo> Ok, duidelijk... En waarom zou dit in gebruik handiger zijn?
<JanC> Hallo: omdat de meeste programma's je standaard je $HOME tonen als je iets wil openen (inclusief Nautilus etc.)
<JanC> openen/opslaan/etc.
<Hallo> Heb nu namelijk vaak na een half jaar erg veel "rotzooi" op de D partitie die ik dan allemaal meteen kwijt wil. Dan vind ik het erg makkelijk deze partitie gewoon te kunnen formateren. Is ie weer lekker leeg
<JanC> gewoon alles selecteren werkt even goed IMO, maar goed  ;)
<JanC> alles selecteren + wissen
<Hallo> Ohwwww, ok... Scheelt in de apps zelf een hoop zoek werk. Kort gezecht
<Hallo> * Gezegd
<JanC> Hallo: ja, stel je download iets vanuit Firefox, dan toont die standaard $HOME of $HOME/Downloads als ik me goed herinner
<JanC> je kan dat natuurlijk aanpassen maar niet in alle programma's...
<Hallo> Hmmmm, ok... Maar die downloads wil ik ook inderdaad scheiden van de download uit nieuwsgroepen. Dit zou dan dus een voordeel zijn
<JanC> dan maak je ook weer gewoon submappen onder ~/Downloads of whatever
<Hallo> Het enige programma dat dus gebruik van deze partitie zou gaan maken word dus bv sabnzb
<JanC> als er een risico is dat die je partitie compleet vol zet kan een afzonderlijke partitie nuttig zijn
<Hallo> Ok, ik begrijp een beetje dat het advies is zo min mogelijk primaire partities te gaan maken?
<JanC> Hallo: als er geen goede reden voor is, is minder partities flexibeler
<Hallo> Hmmmm, die zit! Dan; de downloads map samenvoegen met / of met /home? Welke heb je het liefst het flexibelst?
<JanC> Hallo: als je /home afzonderlijk is van / geeft dat extra veiligheid bij een herinstallatie natuurlijk (zeker als je niet vergeet handmatig partitioneren te kiezen in de installer)
<JanC> en als ~/Downloads een afzonderlijke partitie is van /home, beveiligt dat je tegen problemen als een programma de partitie volledig volschrijft
<Hallo> OK, samenvoegen met /home dus... Deze word dan 250gb, voor downloads én m'n persoonlijke bestanden. Moet je dan onder /home een logische partitie aanmaken? Of zoiets?
<Hallo> Ja ok, hoe maak ik die dan afzonderlijk?
<JanC> aan de andere kant, afzonderlijke partities hebben elk een vaste grootte qua beschikbare ruimte natuurlijk
<JanC> dus de ene kan vol zijn en de andere halfvol, zonder dat je de ruimte op die halflege kan gebruiken voor de volle...
<JanC> (er zijn wel technieken om te herpartitioneren etc., maar die zijn allemaal niet risicoloos natuurlijk)
<Hallo> Had namelijk na het formatteren van m'n D schijf altijd het gevoel dat deze dan schoner was dan wanneer ik de bestanden selecteerde en dan verwijderde. Ivm verborgen bestanden/ rest data, zoiets
<Hallo> Nee precies, daarom wil het nu vooraf even zeker weten!
<JanC> over het algemeen zijn linux bestandssystemen beter in het proper houden qua fragmentatie e.d.
<Hallo> Aha, ok... Dus verwijderen van een map betekend dat ook echt alles weg is... En niet dat, zoals bij windows, de schijf langzaam aan toch vol druppeld
<JanC> Hallo: je kan natuurlijk altijd ook verborgen bestanden wissen (mochten die er zijn)
 * JanC heeft onder Windows ook nooit echt problemen gehad daarmee vroeger
<OerHeks> Linux heeft een /tmp, al zitten er ook cache folders in je /home partitie.
<OerHeks> Linux is geinig, je kan je flash-cookie folder readonly maken, geen last meer van die troep.
<JanC> /tmp wordt bij elke reboot gewist
<Hallo> Kijk... dit zijn berichten! #volgoedemoed
<JanC> OerHeks: ik zie niet in waarom je die map in Windows niet readonly zou kunnen maken?
<JanC> /var/tmp wordt overigens niet automatisch gewist (met goede redenen)
<OerHeks> zou misschien ook kunnen ? ik heb dat nooit geprobeerd.
<Hallo> OK, maar de map Download kan ik dus ook gewoon maken tijdens het gebruik van ubuntu zelf? Als in: ik ga naar de partitie /home, rechtermuisklik; nieuwe map maken ?
<JanC> Hallo: normaal is er standaard al zo'n map in Ubuntu  ;)
<Hallo> Is het zelfde als een "submap" toch?
<Hallo> Ja, maar deze wil ik dus gaan gebruiken voor de overige programma's (Firefox ed)
<Hallo> Net als de downloads map in windows....
<JanC> dan maak je een andere map met een andere naam...
<JanC> eventueel een nieuwe map onder Downloads
<OerHeks> ja hoor je kan eigen mappen aanmaken, of een map met verwijzing naar een 'eigen partitie'
<Hallo> Hmmm, naja. Dank voor het advies, ik ga toch nog even erg hard twijfelen aan de /Downloads partitie, maar ben al wel blij te weten dat het wel mogelijk is!
<JanC> als je een map aan een afzonderlijke partitie wil koppelen kan dat in de installer of achteraf
<JanC> Hallo: sowieso zou ik die niet /Downloads gebruiken
<Hallo> Ok, en waarom zou ik dat willen?
<Hallo> JanC: Waarom niet?
<JanC> /media/Downloads of /home/username/ietshier of /home/username/Downloads/ietshier of whatever
<JanC> Hallo: omdat het niet netjes is  ☺
<Hallo> Ohwww, meer onderverdelen bedoel je... en die /media... wat is daar het voordeel van? Dat lijkt me wel wat
<OerHeks> als je een partitie koppelt als map, is dat niet netjes/technisch in een bestaande map
<OerHeks> dus dan moet je een eigen map aanmaken.
<Hallo> Nee precies... Dat vind ik ook verwarrend
<JanC> Hallo: als je een partitie via nautilus mount komt die in feite ook onder /media
<OerHeks> voor gewoon een map, die de ruimte van je /home gebruikt, heeft geen beperking.
<Hallo> OK, weet ik genoeg. Wil namelijk niet dat download programma de ruimte van m'n /home gaat gebruiken. Denk dat het dus toch onder verdelen word ;)
<OerHeks> succes
<Hallo> Het word dus: swap: 5gb, /: 25gb, /home: 50gb, /media/Downloads: 200gb
<Hallo> Netjes?
<Hallo> Alles Ext4?
<OerHeks> ik zou persoonlijk de partitie-indeling wel automatisch gebruiken, met ext4 dat is standaard.
<OerHeks> ubuntu berekent je swap en ruimte voor hybernate/slaapstand zeer goed
<Hallo> automatisch? hoe gaat dat?
<Hallo> Pfff, beetje veel informatie allemaal... Ga morgen denk ik maar eens verder! Bedankt allen!
<OerHeks> probeer het op je gemak.
<OerHeks> gaat het fout, herinstallatie is zo gebeurt.
<Guest3074> hoihoi
<rork> hi
<Piratelv> hallo
<Sweety-DenHaaG> hoi
<Sweety-DenHaaG> STil hiEr
<Yanneman> één goede avond samen
<StefandeVries> :)
<Yanneman> Een voor jullie waarschijnlijk simpele vraag. Voor mij als rookie binnen ubuntu (net overgestapt van windows)
<CasW> Bring it on! ;)
<Yanneman> Ik heb een extra scherm op mijn laptop aangesloten. Hoe kan ik op de één bijvoorbeeld een pdf bestand lezen en de op de ander een prgramma zoals blender bedienen??!!
<Yanneman> Ik heb nu op beide schermen het zelfde beeld
<CasW> Oké, Yanneman, bedoel je gewoon een bureaublad over meerdere schermen?
<CasW> Dan moet je bij de applicatie "schermen" ("monitors" in het engels) zijn
<Yanneman> Ja, ik heb op twee verschillende monitoren hetzelfde beeld, nu dus dit forum
<CasW> Daar zie je alle schermen. Zorg ervoor dat je de optie "spiegelen" uit hebt staan, en dan heb je het goed, misschien moet je de locatie van de schermen in de software nog even aanpassen (gewoon slepen)
<CasW_> Onstabiele verbinding...
<Yanneman> Ik ga is even kijken bij de door jou gegeven info. Alvast hartstikke bedankt. En ik laat het even weten... :)!!!
<Yanneman> CasW hartstikke bedankt ga nu verder met experimenteren. Hoop zelf snel ook in staat te zijn om anderen van dienst te kunnen zijn. Gracias muchos!!!!
<CasW> Geen dank, en als je hulp wilt geven is IRC iets om te onthouden ;) En het forum, forum.ubuntu-nl.org
<Yanneman> Zal ik doen!!!!!!
<FujiontheCloud> so long and thanks for all the fish
<FujiontheCloud> het was aangenaam
<FujiontheCloud> tot de volgende keer
#ubuntu-nl 2011-11-06
<jml30> is hier niemand ofzo
<tiempjuuh> jawel hoor
<jml30> oke
<tiempjuuh> wat is je vraag?
<jml30> heb geen vraag
<jml30> wou gewoon ff chatten
<tiempjuuh> oke
<jml30> boven staat 69 mensen maar
<tiempjuuh> voor offtopic geklets kun je beter in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic gaan chatten. Oké?
<jml30> ik zie ze niet
<jml30> wat is offtopic
<jml30> ?
<tiempjuuh> aan je rechterkant
<jml30> daar staat me tv hihi
<tiempjuuh> offtopic is letterlijk vertaald 'Uit onderwerp' vrij vertaald: klets over van alles en nog wat
<tiempjuuh> aan de rechterkant van je scherm ;)
<jml30> oke wat geleerd
<jml30> ik ben nieuw
<jml30> ook met chatten
<jml30> ik chat met me blackberry
<tiempjuuh> oke
<jml30> dus rechts is niks
<tiempjuuh> maar ga maar even naar #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<jml30> oke ik ga wel ff kijken maar waar zijn al die andere mensen
<tiempjuuh> die slapen, zitten even niet achter de pc
<tiempjuuh> veel mensen hier laten de pc 's nachts online
<jml30> oke maar wel aangemeld ofzo
<jml30> oke
<jml30> goedemorgen trouwens
<tiempjuuh> jij ook :)
<jml30> tanx
<tiempjuuh> maar ga nou maar even naar #ubuntu-nl-offtopic ;)
<tiempjuuh> daar zijn meer mensen die daadwerkelijk achter hun pc zitten, meestal
<jml30> ja man ga ff kijken
<jml30> oke
<MonkeyDust> .
<Guest5570> hallo?
<CasW> Hallo
<CasW> Tsja.
<JasperCoenraats> hallo. Is er iemand die me e.e.a. kan vertellen over lynux?
<JasperCoenraats> denk erover het te gaan gebruike
<CasW> Dat kunnen wij hier allemaal wel ;)
<CasW> Wat wil je weten?
<JasperCoenraats> kan ik ermee wat ik met MS ook kan en is het compatible met MS?
<CasW> Het is in bepaalde mate "compatibel" met MS, in de zin dat je veel applicaties wel kan draaien met Wine
<CasW> Verwacht echter niet dat je er games goed op kan draaien (MS-games, dan, uiteraard), aangezien die vaak gebruikmaken van moeilijkere delen en er vaak veel performance verloren gaat
<JasperCoenraats> ik bedoel mee bv een document (tekstverwerker). Is dat compatibel met het MS-systeem van de baas? En bv excelbladen, etc
<CasW> Voor een lijst met ondersteunde software: http://appdb.winehq.org
<CasW> Dat is het voor 99.9% wel, ja, daarvoor is (bij Ubuntu) LibreOffice meegeleverd
<JasperCoenraats> en hoe installeer ik het?
<JasperCoenraats> is er een site?
<CasW> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<JasperCoenraats> bedankt
<CasW> Hiervandaan download je het, en dan kan je het op een cd'tje branden, in je cdspeler in je computer stoppen, herstarten en (meestal) doet hij het dan automatisch
<CasW> (Soms moet je expliciet zeggen dat hij van de CD-speler moet "booten", zoals dat heet)
<CasW> En dan kom je bij een installatie-"setup", die moet je doorlopen en hij is geïnstalleerd
<JasperCoenraats> ik snap het
<CasW> Het is misschien handig als je er een ander apparaat met internet bijhoudt, zodat je hier dingen kan vragen als je er niet uitkomt
<JasperCoenraats> ja, ik heb dat helaas niet
<JasperCoenraats> alleen 1 laptop
<CasW> Oké, nouja, succes dan maar ;)
<JasperCoenraats> bedankt
<databazz> iemand hier ook op T-DOSE?
<OerHeks> goeie vraag ..
<JasperCoenraats> CasW: kan je OpenOffice en MozzillaFireFox installeren onder Ubuntu?
<CasW> Mozilla Firefox komt al pre-installed
<JasperCoenraats> ok
<JasperCoenraats> en OOo
<CasW> En OpenOffice kan je installeren, ja, maar er is ook al LibreOffice geïnstalleerd (wat praktisch ook OpenOffice is, alleen dan een "fork", kopie ervan, met wat extra / andere functies)
<JasperCoenraats> ok
<JasperCoenraats> en daarmee kan ik *doc-files lezen en creeeren?
<JasperCoenraats> let op dat laatste
<OerHeks> ja, maar docx is wat moeilijker.
<JasperCoenraats> dus ook aanmaken voor MS-gebruikers
<JasperCoenraats> oh, dat geeft niet
<OerHeks> doc odf is geen probleem
<JasperCoenraats> ok
<JasperCoenraats> ik ga vanavond beginnen
<JasperCoenraats> heb nu win 7
<JasperCoenraats> moet ff een backup en een herstel aanmaken
<JasperCoenraats> en dan kan die
<JasperCoenraats> iemand nog tips?
<JasperCoenraats> is er iets dat mis kan gaan?
<JasperCoenraats> want gaat het mis, dan heb ik ff helemaal geen contact op IRC e.d.
<CasW> Welke ga je installeren? 10.04 (LTS) of 11.10?
<JasperCoenraats> daar vraag je wat
<JasperCoenraats> 11.10
<OerHeks> werk je wireless ?
<JasperCoenraats> ja
<CasW> Wat voor laptop?
<JasperCoenraats> asus
<OerHeks> dan zou ik proberen te installeren op een punt met een kabeltje. duurt niet lang, halfuurtje
<OerHeks> gelukkig geen desktop, gesjouw ..
<JasperCoenraats> OerHeks: wat bedoel je? Moet ik hem aansluiten op het modem met kabel?
<CasW> JasperCoenraats: Het liefst wel, ja
<OerHeks> ja, of je router zelf
<CasW> Maar meestal gaat het draadloos ook wel goed, Asus heeft er vaak redelijk "standaard" hardware inzitten.
<OerHeks> tijdens/na installatie kan je eenvoudig de wireless in orde maken, mocht deze niet direct ...
<OerHeks> idd
<OerHeks> dat geluk heb je denk ik wel
<JasperCoenraats> ik heb ook wel een eenvoudige router
<JasperCoenraats> die installeerd zichzelf
<JasperCoenraats> *t
<OerHeks> oke, automatisch dhcp
<OerHeks> netjes
<CasW> Als de router zich gewoon aan alle standaarden houdt, maakt dat weinig uit (toch?)
<JasperCoenraats> geen idee hoor
<JasperCoenraats> CasW: hoezo?
<CasW> Dan verbindt Ubuntu gewoon volgens die standaarden en gaat dat allemaal goed
<OerHeks> router is ook het probleem niet, de wifi chip al dan niet aanwezig in den kernel ..
<JasperCoenraats> trouwens, het is toch branden en dan installeren vanaf cd-rom?
<JasperCoenraats> volgens die site
<OerHeks> ja.
<CasW> Dat is het makkelijkst, ja
<JasperCoenraats> ja
<OerHeks> of op USB stickje
<JasperCoenraats> dus wat dan ivm router?
<JasperCoenraats> ik ga denk ik gelijk branden
<CasW> Daar hoef jij je geen zorgen over te maken ;)
<OerHeks> brand langzaam 4x/8x
<JasperCoenraats> heb nietn eens een usb-s
<JasperCoenraats> ok
<JasperCoenraats> en moet ik win 7 eerst weghaen?
<JasperCoenraats> l*
<OerHeks> je kan het er naast zetten, of geheel vervangen tijdens installatie
<JasperCoenraats> ok
<OerHeks> als je het er naast zet, zou ik in win7 zelf de partitie verkleinen
<OerHeks> win7 geeft zelf aan hoeveel max
<JasperCoenraats> en dat staat op C en ik heb een D-partitie voor docs
<JasperCoenraats> ik neem aan dat ie alleen C wist
<JasperCoenraats> want op D staan scripties e.d.
<CasW> Dat doet 'ie standaard dacht ik niet!
<JasperCoenraats> oh
<JasperCoenraats> wat doet ie dan?
<OerHeks> als je een partitie wil behouden, dien je handmatig te installeren
<JasperCoenraats> De hele fysieke schijf leeghalen?
<OerHeks> grinnik
<CasW> Als je handmatig gaat installeren, kan je die C-partitie als "/" gebruiken, en (hopelijk, ik weet niet zeker of het kan (ntfs ipv de standaard ext3/4)) D als je /home
<CasW> Nee, dat weet ik écht niet zeker :P
<CasW> OerHeks: Weet jij het toevallig?
<OerHeks> http://www.futuredesktop.org/oneiric/images/picture-3c.png
<OerHeks> hier niet de bovenste kiezen
<JasperCoenraats> nee
<JasperCoenraats> of gewoon even een backup maken van D
<CasW> Vreemde resolutie, 900*676 :P
<OerHeks> dan in het volgende scherm, je 1e partitie weghalen, opslaan, en die lege ruimte gebruiken
<OerHeks> maar win7 kan ook nog een hidden partitie aanmaken aan het einde van de disk
<OerHeks> wat is het slimste CasW ...
<OerHeks> live cd opstarten, met Gparted die 1e C: weghalen, en daarna installatie starten ?
<CasW> Ik zou gewoon die D-partitie backuppen en later op de nieuwe Ubuntu installatie die backup terugzetten
<CasW> En dus bij de installatie de hele schijf wissen
<OerHeks> ja, schoon is ideaal
<JasperCoenraats> ik geloof inmiddels dat het heel moeilijk gaat worden voor een eenvoudig gebruiker als ik
<CasW> Nee hoor, wij denken gewoon moeilijk ;)
<JasperCoenraats> hihi
<CasW> Sla gewoon die D-partitie op een externe HDD of zo op, en zet later die bestanden in Ubuntu terug
<JasperCoenraats> ik heb geen externe schijf
<CasW> Heb je wel íets waar je het op kan slaan?
<JasperCoenraats> heb alleen een laptop met 1 schijf van 250 gb. En een cd-brander
<CasW> Hoe groot is die D-partitie?
<JasperCoenraats> 200
<CasW> Hoeveel data staat erop?
<JasperCoenraats> een moment
<OerHeks> mail je scriptie en belangrijke dingen naar jezelf of gebruik ubuntu-one 5 gb gratis opslag
<JasperCoenraats> 106 gb
<OerHeks> oei
<CasW> Oei...
<OerHeks> dat zijn 13-14 DL-DVDś :(
<JasperCoenraats> maar het meeredeel is muziek en films
<JasperCoenraats> oh nee
<JasperCoenraats> ehm, ja
<JasperCoenraats> dat worden dan toch 13 cd's
<CasW> Gebruik de C-partitie voor je installatie (zorg ervoor dat die ongeveer 115 GiB is), installeer daar je Ubuntu op, zet de bestanden terug vanaf je D-partitie en verwijder dan je D-partitie en vergroot je Ubuntu-partitie(s)
<OerHeks> hoe groot is C: ?
<JasperCoenraats> 50
<CasW> Verklein dus de D-partitie naar zo'n 110 GiB (daar past het nog net op) en geef die andere 90 aan C
<JasperCoenraats> ik denk dat ik effe aan me broerm vraag of die eerst een kopietje kan maken
<JasperCoenraats> ik ben zelf niet al te handig op dit gebied
<CasW> Gelukkig kunnen wij je door het hele proces slepen ;)
<JasperCoenraats> ja, maar kwijt is kwijt
<JasperCoenraats> da's het klotrige
<CasW> (Kan je niet nog een laptop van iemand anders lenen of zo? Dat je alsnog online kan blijven tijdens de installatie?)
<JasperCoenraats> mijn broer is communicatietechnoloog. Als ik 'm zie over een paar weken ga daar eens eerst een backup maken op zijn ext. hd
<OerHeks> je zou ook een steunpunt kunnen vragen
<JasperCoenraats> die  heeft apparatuur
<JasperCoenraats> heb  ik wel íets over gelzen
<JasperCoenraats> gelezen*
<CasW> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ondersteuning/steunpunten
<JasperCoenraats> ik woon ik Rotterdam
<OerHeks> http://kaart.ubuntu-nl.org/
<OerHeks> dan rechts onder 'steunpunt' klikken
<CasW> Daar zit Jan Stedehouder, die weet er geloof ik wel iets vanaf
<OerHeks> ja :-D
<OerHeks> dat is geen slecht idee
<JasperCoenraats> die op de Noordzee vallen iig af
<CasW> (Het is iig een bekende naam voor mij :P Al heb ik zo gauw geen idee waarvan)
<OerHeks> Jan Stedenhouder is een schrijver
<JasperCoenraats> ok
<JasperCoenraats> bedankt
<OerHeks> succes
<JasperCoenraats> gaat lukken
<JasperCoenraats> ik kom nog wel eens lang hier
<JasperCoenraats> met een week of wat
<CasW> Goed idee
<JasperCoenraats> tot dan. Bedankt
<sandertje> hai
<sandertje> ik gebruik nog steeds ubuntu 10.04
<sandertje> wordt het tijd om te upgraden, of is dit ook voor vandaag nog OK?
<viezerd> dit is ok
<viezerd> ik zou de upgrade pas uitvoeren als 12.04 eri s
<Sietse|MMS> Mja, je kunt ze maar 1 voor 1 upgraden
<Sietse|MMS> Dacht ik
<Sietse|MMS> Dus dan moet je 10.04->10.10->11.04->11.10->12.04, dan ben je wel een dag mee bezig
<Sietse|MMS> daar*
<Sietse|MMS> Of je moet hem helemaal opnieuw instaleren :p
<jcfp> Sietse|MMS: lts -> lts kan direct
<CasW> Je kan ook van LTS naar LTS upgraden, dus van 10.04 naar (over 6 maanden) 12.04, of van 8.04 naar 10.04
<Sietse|MMS> Hoe? o.o
<Sietse|MMS> Ik vroeg het op een ander forum en die zei dat dat niet kon
<Sietse|MMS> Dat ik het 1 voor 1 moest doen
<Sietse|MMS> Toen heb ik 10.04->10.10->11.04->11.11 moeten doen :')
<CasW> LTS versies worden maar eens per twee jaar uitgegeven
<Sietse|MMS> Ohzo
<Sietse|MMS> LTS
<Sietse|MMS> Wist niet meer wat LTS was :$
<Sietse|MMS> Ah ok
<Sietse|MMS> Handig om te weten
<Sietse|MMS> Trouwens
<Sietse|MMS> Ik heb een vraagje
<Sietse|MMS> http://www.system76.com/community/stickers/
<Sietse|MMS> Is dat nog steeds op voorraad? Ze lijken me cool om te hebben :P
<CasW> Dat lijkt me wel, maar kijk ook 's bij http://shop.canonical.com/
<CasW> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=490 Ik wil zo een, maar dan iets meer up-to-date :P
<Sietse|MMS> Haha :P
<Sietse|MMS> Das goedkoop :o
<thePapaHippo> Enkele dagen geleden kwam ik een pagina tegen waarop ik kon aanmelden met adres om 'in de buurt' support aan te bieden
<CasW> Een officiele pagina? Dat zal ubuntu-nl.org geweest zijn
<Sietse|MMS> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ondersteuning/steunpunten
<Sietse|MMS> ?
<OerHeks> goed zoeken op het forum, daar heb ik een link gezet naar gratis stickertjes.
<OerHeks> vele maten, op 1 velleke
<OerHeks> 4.7.3 uit in kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<Romy123> hallo!
<MonkeyDust> het lijkt meer iets voor JanC om ubuntu producten te verdelen
<OerHeks> hoi Romy123
<MonkeyDust> oeps
<Romy123> hoe oud Ben je?
<OerHeks> 8
<OerHeks> en jij ?
<Romy123> woww!!!!!
<Romy123> jong.
<Romy123> 12.
<OerHeks> ja jong, geen meiske hoor.
<Romy123> xd .
<Romy123> waar woon je?
 * OerHeks telt altijd 44 bij elkaar op
<Romy123> ????
<OerHeks> dan ben jij 3 :-D
<Romy123> egt niet! ik Ben 12.
<OerHeks> jaha
<StefandeVries> Dat deed je vlug, Oer.
<OerHeks> ik begin hem door te krijgen.
<FujiontheCloud> Waar kan ik Ubuntu downloaden ?
<rork> FujiontheCloud: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<FujiontheCloud> bedankt :)
<OerHeks> http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/ubuntu-releases/11.10/ bijvoorbeeld, of via Torrent
<ThePapaHippo> (just trying empathy to see if I prefer it to web-based approach)
<OerHeks> niks mis mee
#ubuntu-nl 2012-10-29
<lg188> Goeie morgen!
<lordievader> Hey lg188, hoe is het ermee?
<lg188> het is vakantie dus goed, Met jou?
<lordievader> lg188: Ah you are one of the lucky few. Ach kan niet klagen.
<lg188> ik moet toch nog huiswerk maken anyway. ik zit gewoon niet op school
<lg188> even een vraagje, kan ik met een peagent zorgen dat ik niet moet inloggen?
<lg188> ik heb hier ppk2-key (of zo iets) en ik vroeg me dat af
<lordievader> lg188: Waar niet inloggen?
<lg188> als ik een session open met putty
<lordievader> lg188: Ja?
<lordievader> lg188: Je wilt dat je password voor je ssh-key wordt onthouden?
<lg188> eh ik denk het
<lg188> ik wil niet de heletijd mezelf inloggen zonder de beveileing te vernielen
<lordievader> lg188: Dat is mogelijk, ja. Putty heeft daar iets voor, zal wel die peagent zijn.
<lg188> ja hier heb ik een key, maar die is wrs niks waard
<lg188> even nieuwe maken met men passwoord
<lordievader> lg188: Tja als je een key hebt zonder ww, is het ook niet nodig om dat ww in het ram op te slaan.
<lg188> eventjes testen
<lg188> mhm nopes
<lordievader> Je private-key heb je toegevoegd aan de agent?
<lg188> ja
<lg188> server refused key
<lordievader> lg188: Dan staat je public key niet in de allowed-keys file.
<jpjacobs> lg188: nee, niet meer verder gepruld met het bashscriptje ;).
<lg188> jpjacobs: ok
<jpjacobs> eigenlijk ben ik ook helemaal niet zo goed met bash en standaard unix tools als find etc. Minder goed dan ik zou willen in elk geval :p
<lg188> lordievader: blijft refusen
<lg188> http://sshkeychain.sourceforge.net/mirrors/SSH-with-Keys-HOWTO/SSH-with-Keys-HOWTO-4.html
<lg188> heb ik gevolgd
<lordievader> lg188: Draai je ssh eens met de v switch.
<lg188> eh wut? ik gebruik putty en die regelt dat nrml toch?
<lordievader> lg188: *Zucht* natuurlijk. Kijk eens in de logs, wellicht geeft hij je toch debug info.
<lg188> log van client of server ?
<lordievader> lg188: Je wilt ze allebei zien.
<lg188> http://pastebin.com/ELLLPB1h
<lg188> voor client
<lordievader> lg188: De server heeft  geen ssh log perse, maar ssh logt wel, kijk maar in /var/log/acces(.log?)
<lordievader> lg188: Je hoeft die log niet op pastebin te gooien, kijk gewoon naar wat errors. Die zeggen wel wat er mis is.
<lg188> eh lordievader kan het zijn dat het auth is ipv acces?
<lordievader> lg188: Juist, die bedoel ik ja.
<lg188> het verwonderd me nog altijd dat er zoveel ips proberen op men root in te loggen
<lordievader> lg188: Installeer fail2ban.
<lg188> heb denyhosts, is er een verschil?
<lordievader> lg188: Nope, does the same thing.
<lordievader> lg188: Maargoed zie je errors? Nuttige errors?
<lg188> en ik krijg geen errors bij het inloggen op server
<lg188> wel dat ik discconnect van server na fail
<lordievader> lg188: Hij zegt niet iets van key not in allowed-keys file?
<lg188> nope
<lordievader> lg188: Ah here you go: http://www.walkernews.net/2009/03/22/how-to-fix-server-refused-our-key-error-that-caused-by-putty-generated-rsa-public-key/
<lg188> eh kan niet echt zien wat die gast verandert aan zen autherized_keys file
<lordievader> lg188: Het staat eronder uitgelegd?
<lg188> oh
<lg188> okay ik heb het op 1 lijn gezet... werkt niet
<lordievader> lg188: Je hebt het hele tutorial doorlopen?
<lg188> ja
<lordievader> lg188: Restart de ssh server eens.
<lordievader> lg188: Of eigenlijk, nog makkelijker, gooi windows eraf en gebruik linux.
<lg188> games man, games
<lordievader> lg188: Games zijn niet belangrijk.
<viezerd> opent ie die key wel met pageant ?
<viezerd> (en zie je dat die key loaded is als je op dat pageant icoon klik) ?
<lg188> viezerd: hij zit erin
<lordievader> lg188: Je hebt in putty en agent ook de aangepaste key geladen?
<viezerd> lg188: check ook de rechten van de public key
<viezerd> die _moet_ jou als eigenaar hebben eigenaar
<lordievader> lg188: En alleen jou.
<lordievader> Private key anyhow.
<lg188> in men .ssh folder heb ik authorized_keys met men public key en authorized_keys2 waar ik niet weet wat erin moet
<Maikel> lol
<Maikel> ik snap niet dat men helpt met #windows problemen
<lordievader> lg188: Bij mij staan de RSA keys in authorized_keys.
<lg188> bij mij ook
<lg188> maar autherized_keys2 wordt gebruikt door sommige maar ik weet niet wat ja daar moet in steken
<viezerd> daar hoef je niks mee te doen
<lg188> mag dat dan weg?
<viezerd> hoe staan de rechten ?
<viezerd> nee, niks mee doen :)
<lg188> naar mij
<viezerd> is anders dan wegdoen
<lg188> en op 600
<viezerd> en de inhoud ?
<viezerd> is dat 1 regel ?
<lg188> jup
<viezerd> en wat staat er in de logs ?
<lg188> niks, dat is juist het probleem
<viezerd> ok, dan kun je best even opnieuw beginnen. Maar dan ssh keys aanmaken op de linux bak
<viezerd> en eerst testen op de linux bak met
<viezerd> ssh -i .ssh/mijnkey localhost
<viezerd> als dat werkt kun je die key naar je lokale machine halen
<viezerd> en omzetten in putty formaat
<lg188> okay
<lg188> zal ik doen
<Nees> goede middag
<viezerd> hoi
<lg188> bedankt maar het lukt me langs geen kanten
<lordievader> lg188: Waar in het process lukt het je niet?
<lordievader> lg188: Werkt de key vanaf een linux box?
<lg188> meer tijdsgebrek
<lordievader> lg188: ?
<lg188> Ben　van　alles　anders　bezig...
<lordievader> lg188: Als je zo bezig bent krijg je het inderdaad niet werkend.
<lg188> Ik hoop dat ze me niet verder lastig vallen voor de rest van de dag
<lg188> okay welke moet ik nu gebruiken in autherized_keys pub of private?
<lordievader> lg188: We hebben je het al uitgelegd.. Lees de back-log.
<viezerd> lg188: wees oplettend ook, het heet authorized_keys en geen autherized_keys
<lg188> viezerd: my bad een typefout
<viezerd> dan werkt het ook niet namelijk
<lg188> niet op het bestand maar hier
<viezerd> ah ok
<viezerd> nog een troubleshoot tip, open die keys _niet_ met kladblok
<lg188> kladblok? dat was ik ook niet van plan
<lg188> en notepad++ ?
<mvn071> http://www.howtoforge.com/ssh_key_based_logins_putty
<mvn071> convert key ?
<lg188> dat heb ik juist gedaan -.-
<lg188> in omgekeerde richting
<mvn071> ?
<lg188> puttygen op linux gebruikt
<lg188> gekopieerd naar deze pc
<mvn071> je moet je ssh-key converteren naar "putty form"
<lg188> en geladen in puttygen en opgeslagen in ppl
<lg188> ppk*
<mvn071> op je server: wat zijn de permissies op je /home/<user>/.ssh/authorized_keys ?
<mvn071> die moeten beperkt zijn, 600 geloof ik
<mvn071> en owned by user+group
<lg188> dat heb ik gedaan
<mvn071> en je hebt de public key in authorized_keys gezet?
<lg188> ja, maar dat ga ik nu even opnieuw doen
<mvn071> werkt en op de server wel ...? ssh localhost in de account ?
<lg188> aan het uit testen he, als een ssh in ssh geen probleem veroorzaakt
<mvn071> nope, dat zou moeten werken!
<lg188> localhost lukt
<lg188> met nieuwe pub-key
<mvn071> oke
<mvn071> mooi dat is stap 1
<lg188> en remote werkt nog niet
<mvn071> wel met password ?
<lg188> jup
<lg188> ik ga even de keys vergelijken
<mvn071> raar... key nog eens converteren ?
<lg188> oops
<lg188> 2 vershillende
<lg188> en het werkt
<lg188> bedankt voor jullie gedudl
<lg188> geduld*
<mvn071> nice!
<lg188> echt bedankt
<lg188> nog een laaste vraagje
<lg188> men server heeft somse zijn kuren en crasht zonder duidelijke reden
<lg188> hoe kan ik te weten te komen hoe het komt?
<Maikel> logs checkken
<mvn071> crash is panic / hang / hoge load
<mvn071> ?
<lg188> eh kernel panic denk ik, lichtjes flikkeren
<lg188> van keyboard
<mvn071> standaard dingen => geheugen, voeding, elco's
<Maikel> idd
<mvn071> http://www.memtest.org/,
<mvn071> bekijk je moederboard een op bolle elco's ...
<mvn071> http://www.google.nl/imgres?imgurl=http://members.multimania.nl/ceristimo/breekpunt/elco1.jpg&imgrefurl=http://forum.fok.nl/topic/1708438&h=300&w=401&sz=107&tbnid=8pmI-chzU3_gbM:&tbnh=91&tbnw=122&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dbolle%2Belco%27s%2B...%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=bolle+elco%27s+...&usg=__ch8bW7f7kiSgaYfmeXnBXLJGnnA=&docid=GISkvc8rNVpHSM&sa=X&ei=t5uOUNaZNqGH0AXd4IHoBg&ved=0CEsQ9QEwAg&dur=309
<lg188> memtest heb ik al uitgevoerd
<mvn071> hoelang ?
<lg188> 8h ongeveer toonde geen errors
<mvn071> voeding wisselen,
<mvn071> heb je een ups voor je voor server?
<lg188> dat heb ik toevallig al gedaan
<lg188> eh ups?
<lg188> wat betekent de u?
<mvn071> http://www.conrad.nl/ce/nl/FastSearch.html?search=APC_UPS&WT.mc_id=google&insert=8J&WT.srch=1&gclid=CKe3zP3AprMCFUON3god_gwAMQ
<mvn071> noodstroom voorziening
<lg188> eh nee
<mvn071> maar die vangen ook rimpels af op het net stroom
<lg188> 2 seconden door capcitors
<mvn071> + je kan die rimpels loggen en graphen met apcd
<mvn071> als je een ups van acp neemt... :) (nee geen aandelen)
<mvn071> als je bolle elco hebt => moeder board vervangen....
<mvn071> vaak al schade in de print + onderdelen
<lg188> fyi, gebeurt vooral als ik iets zwaar doe op server
<lordievader> Tenzij je veel lef hebt en het condensatortje vervangt XD
<lg188> gelijk muziek converteren
<lordievader> Maargoed meestal is het makkelijker om gewoon het mobo te vervangen, idd.
<lordievader> lg188: Begin te neigen naar een voeding die niet genoeg kan leveren.
<mvn071> ik zou ook even geheugen + pic(e) kaarten los halen en weer aanduwen
<mvn071> lordievader, ++
<lg188> wel ik kan een tweede inpluggen
<mvn071> of ook nog steeds ook geheugen niet uit te sluiten....
<lordievader> lg188: Een tweede wat?
<lg188> ps
<mvn071> heb je veel disken ?
<lg188> heb er maar 1 insteken van de 2
<lg188> eh 2
<lg188> scsi
<lg188> en 1 usb disk
<mvn071> voeding erbij ++
<mvn071> en dan even bonnie++
<lordievader> mvn071: Bonnie?
<lg188> mhm okay dat zal ik even doen dan brb
<mvn071> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bonnie%2B%2B
<mvn071> apt-get install bonnie++
<lordievader> mvn071: Ah dank.
<mvn071> :)
<lordievader> Laat ik dat ook eens uitvoeren.
<mvn071> evt help dd ook ...
<mvn071> dd if=/dev/zero of=/<path>/<file> bs=1G count=1
<mvn071> check wel even de disk space (van te voren)
<lg188> eh 40% gebruikt van 70GB
<mvn071> met bonnie++ is dat safe....
<mvn071> lees wel even man bonnie++
<mvn071> evt in anders shell(s) meekijken: top en  vmstat 1 1000
<mvn071> bij oeps evt loggen naar logserver, ingelogd over ssh top en vmstat bekijken,
<mvn071> of deguggen via seriele port (kernel debugging), maar dat gaat wat verder....
<mvn071> als ie echt panic'ed -> core dumps aanzetten en met gdb analyseren :)
<mvn071> http://en.linuxreviews.org/HOWTO_enable_core-dumps
<mvn071> of iets relevants voor ubuntu :)
<mvn071> indicatie voor een panic find je in /var/log/messages+syslog of op je beeldscherm... Bij power/geheugen problemen vind je die vaak niet...
<lg188> okay bonie++ normaal heeft geen crash veroorzaakt, deze keer
<lg188> ik ga die dumps aanzetten
<mvn071> ik moet er vandoor.....
<mvn071> veel succes !
<lg188> bedankt!
<lg188> en tot later
<lg188> eh core-dumps enablen is unlimited safe voor debugging doeleinde? of hoe limiteer ik tot 2GB?
<robin> hallo
<rowena> iemand een idee hoe je een foutmelding moet oplossen van ubuntu als je een externe harde schijf wil openen?
<Luckiboy> rowena, wat is de foutmelding?
<rowena> als ik klik op mijn externe harde schijf, geeft hij aan: unable to mount location
<Luckiboy> Af- en opnieuw aankoppelen helpt niet?
<rowena> nee.. al geprobeerd inderdaad.
<CoolePascal> lsusb ?
<rowena> ik heb het probleem dat mijn computer aangeeft dat de schijf geformatteerd moet worden. maar er staan belangrijke dingen op die ik eerst wil "redden" voordat ik de schijf formatteer
<lordievader> rowena: Zegt windows dat?
<rowena> wat betekent dat? of hoe doe je dat?  (ik ben hier helemaal niet handig mee!)
<CoolePascal> formateren ? heb je er vfat op staan ?
<rowena> Ja.
<rowena> een wat?
<CoolePascal> oef sry hoor
<CoolePascal> ehm
<CoolePascal> hoe zeg je dat op zn ubuntoes ?
<lordievader> rowena: Kan je vanuit een terminal het volgende commando uitvoeren: sudo fdisk -l
<CoolePascal> ja daarom zei ik al lsusb
<rowena> Ja dat lees ik overal, maar hoe doe ik dat commando uitvoeren?  (voor de duidelijkheid, ik doe dit echt nooit)
<lordievader> rowena: ctrl + alt + t, zou een terminal moeten openen.
<rowena> ok! en dan sudo fdisk - 1 intypen?  De lettervan de harde schijf is H:,, moet ik dan geen H zetten?
<lordievader> En daar voer je in "sudo fdisk -l" <enter>
<CoolePascal> linux kent geen drive letters
<lordievader> rowena: Of eigenlijk maak ervan "sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit"
<lordievader> rowena: Daar komt een linkje uitrollen, zou je die hier willen plaatsen.
<rowena> ik ga het proberen!
<rowena> computer geeft aan dat ik eerst op nieuw moet opstarten.. dat ga ik even doen en het dan proberen!
<CoolePascal> rowena
<CoolePascal> we praten toch over een linux computer ?
<lordievader> CoolePascal: Die geven dat ook wel aan hoor, word zeer vaak door mij genegeerd...
<CoolePascal> bij mijn weten hooguit bij een kernel update
<lordievader> CoolePascal: Klopt.
<lordievader> En wellicht met X server dingen.
<CoolePascal> ohw ?????
<CoolePascal> hmm
<CoolePascal> ja
<CoolePascal> w8
<CoolePascal> ik stam nog uit de slackware generatie
<CoolePascal> ik ben gewend dat soort dingen zelf te regelen
<CoolePascal> dan is een reboot wel heel onwennig
<lordievader> CoolePascal: Aangezien Ubuntu een beetje is bedoeld voor beginners is het makkelijker om te zeggen reboot de pc, dan reboot X.
<CoolePascal> lordievader,  die mening deel ik niet met je
<CoolePascal> ik gaf vroegah altijd af op ubuntu
<CoolePascal> maar het is gewoon en gepimpte debian
<CoolePascal> en ik pas het profesioneel toe
<CoolePascal> goed
<lordievader> CoolePascal: Ik bedoel voor beginners he. Ik vind het ook eenvoudiger om X te herstarten.
<CoolePascal> ik snap wel een beetje hoe de rotzooi werkt
<CoolePascal> ja ok
<CoolePascal> dat is zo
<CoolePascal> zou zelf op prive servers trouwens gewoon debbie zetten
<CoolePascal> ook niet super
<CoolePascal> maar kom toch nogal eens broken pakjes tegen
<CoolePascal> op debbie ook hoor
<CoolePascal> somige dingen moet je echt vanaf source compileren
<CoolePascal> maar ja
<CoolePascal> wie doet dat nog
<lordievader> CoolePascal: Ligt eraan met wie je praat, Arch en Gentoo mensen doen dat wel.
<lordievader> CoolePascal: Of laat ik het anders stellen, vaker dan Ubuntu mensen.
<lordievader> rowena: Weet je het commando nog?
<rowena> Ik heb het geprobeerd. Hij geeft aan:    Try: Sudo apt-get install  Seletected package
<jpjacobs> Heb nog een tijd Gentoo gedraaid; compileren is er niet echt het probleem, configureren is waar je je tijd mee verdoet
<CoolePascal> lordievader, zo als ik al zei  ik stam uit het slack tijdperk ik ben niet anders gewend zelf dingen te fixen en te compileren
<CoolePascal> aleen kernels komt bij mij nouwelijks nog voor
<lordievader> rowena: apt-get install pastebinit toevallig?
<CoolePascal> rowena geen fdisk erop
<CoolePascal> dat is vreemd idd
<viezerd> slack tijdperk ? slack bestaat nog steeds toch
<lordievader> CoolePascal: Denk eerder dat pastebinit ontbreekt.
<rowena> Hij gaf boven die melding wel 2 x pastebinit aan.
<CoolePascal> ahhh sry
<rowena> okee.. en hoe los ik dat op.
<CoolePascal> ken ik niet
<CoolePascal> kan niet alle utils he
<CoolePascal> ben geen computer   ik heb er juist een om dat te zijn
<lordievader> rowena: Draai dan eerst "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" maakt het leven van ons beide makkelijker.
<CoolePascal> kan je welhaast ssh accountje vragen
<CoolePascal> deed ik vroeger altijd
<rowena> Dat moet in intypen in die balk ?
<CoolePascal> als ze hulp vroegen
<lordievader> CoolePascal: Dingen die je naar pastebinit piped worden gelijk op pastebin gegooid en je krijgt een linkje terug, erg handig voor dit soort dingen.
<lordievader> rowena: In je terminal ja.
<CoolePascal> grappig
<CoolePascal> aleen ik gebruik pastbin ook nooit
<CoolePascal> maar wel leuk idee
<CoolePascal> ga ik eens bekijken
<CoolePascal> lijkt me handig
<rowena> ik ga het proberen.
<lordievader> Zal ik Yoda quoten?
<lordievader> Doe het lekker. "Do. Or do. There is no try." -Yoda
<lordievader> Or do not* Ik faal :(
<FOAD> If only you knew the power of the Dark Side.
<lordievader> rowena houd niet van Star Wars :(
<FOAD> I've got a bad feeling about this.
<Veldar> Hallo
<Luckiboy> hallo Veldar
<erkan^> hallo Veldar
<Veldar> Iemand ervaring met mod_security
<Veldar> ?
<Luckiboy> Nee, ufw is genoeg voor mij :)
<Veldar> weet je dan hoe je het verwijderd ?
<Luckiboy> sudo apt-get remove mod_security?
<Veldar> want het blokkeert apache
<Veldar> lucki dat werkt niet :(
<Veldar> hij kan het pakket niet vinden
<lordievader> Veldar: a2dismod mod_security
<Veldar> hij zegt dat de module niet bestaat
<erkan^> is dat een verbindingsbeveiliging?
<Veldar> het is idd een beveiliging
<lordievader> Veldar: Hoe weet je eigenlijk dat het die module is die je Apache blokkert?
<Veldar> dat vervelend doet met apache
<lordievader> blokkeert*
<Veldar> omdat het ervoor nog werkte
<Veldar> ik zal anders eens de specifieke error doorsturen
<lordievader> Veldar: En wat zegt de log?
<viezerd> check anders ff in .../mods-enabled wat de exacte naame is van die mod security
<Veldar> mss moet ik even de tutorial doorsturen dat ik gebruikt heb
<Veldar> http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-install-apache2-modsecurity-and-modevasive-ubuntu-1204-lts-server
<lordievader> Veldar: a2dismod mod-security
<lordievader> Veldar: Met sudo en daarna een reboot van Apache.
<Veldar> hij heeft terug error gegeven bij de restart
<lordievader> Veldar: Als je de mod-evasive er ook uit wilt hebben: a2dismod mod-evasive
<lordievader> Veldar: En wat is de error?
<Veldar> ik kan het precies niet plakken
<Veldar> error setting limit
<Veldar> usr/sbin/apache2ctl
<Veldar> zoiets kort samengevat
<viezerd> wat voor limit
<viezerd> wat voor setting :P
<Veldar> ik zal een screenschotje maken
<lordievader> Veldar: Ik zou de Apache error log ook eens gaan bekijken.
<Veldar> ik ben bezig met het screenshot
<Veldar> http://imgur.com/nMMnb
<lordievader> Veldar: Draai je je apache restart command wel met root rechten?
<Veldar> ik zal nog eens proberen
<Veldar> dankje wel het werkt !!!!
<Veldar> Iedereen die me geholpen heeft : zeer wel bedankt :)
<lordievader> Dingen in init.d moeten altijd met root worden gedraaid...
<Veldar> Stom dat ik dat vergeten was
<Gorash> hehe
<Gorash> die fout maakte ik gister ook na instellen van een SSL
<Gorash> moest 5x runnen toen ik zag dat ik sudo was vergeten lol :P
<Gorash> LAMP is a solution stack of free, open source software. The acronym LAMP refers to the first letters of Linux (operating system), Apache HTTP Server, MySQL (database software, but now sometimes MariaDB) and originally PHP (but now sometimes Perl or Python), principal components to build a viable general purpose web server.[1]
<lordievader> Dat is wel een nadeel aan een root shell gewend zijn.
<Gorash> misschien dat een idee voor hem :P
<Gorash> haha ik draaide vroeger ook standaard in root, tot ik een keer per ongeluk mijn hele systeem heb gewist
<Gorash> vanaf toen niet meer :P
<lordievader> Hulde aan VM's.
<Gorash> eerst maar eens een nieuwe CPU hier
<Gorash> Ik zit nog op een Core2 E8400 te werken, binnenkort maar eens een i7 met wat meer werkgeheugen aanschaffen
<lordievader> Gorash: Voor offtopic verwijs ik je door naar #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<Luckiboy> :P
<viezerd> systeem wissen lukt ook wel met sudo
<lg188> wat is de beste tool voor internet usage tracking?
<viezerd> wat wil je precies doen ?
<lg188> een overzicht hebben van welke host verbonden zijn en met wat
<lg188> welke port*
<lg188> liefst met history
<lg188> omdat ik er niet constant op kan kijken
<Gorash> sabnzbd
<lg188> sabnzbd
<lg188> woops
<Gorash> volgens mij kun je daar zowat alles mee :P
<Gorash> paradoxical@MalTir:~$ sabnzbdplus -d
<Gorash> zal es ff voor je kijken
<Gorash> je bedoeld users?
<lg188> nee niet users, gwn om te zien waar men gebruik naar toe gaat
<lg188> btw de terminal flipt qua layouts
<lg188> en interfaces
<lg188> xterm is juist toch ?
<lg188> oh encondinf is het wrs
<Gorash> gewoon sabnzbdplus installen
<Gorash> werkt perfect en je kunt alles volgens
<Gorash> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jcfp/ppa
<Gorash> sudo apt-get update
<Gorash> sudo apt-get install sabnzbdplus
<Gorash> en dan om te starten sabnzbdplus -d   (deamon mode)
<Gorash> inloggen / setup via de browser: localhost:8080
<lg188> Gorash: massieve website
<lg188> Gorash: wat doe ik nu?
<Gorash> als je installed hebt gewoon de wizard volgens
<Gorash> wil je nzb toevoegen dan raad ik de sabnzb plugin voor firefox aan
<Gorash> vergeet niet na een reboot de deamon weer te starten
<Gorash> anders werkt 't niet :P ben pitten, succes
<lg188> gn, en bedankt
<linuxgebruiker> hoi
<lg188> hallo het is morgen hallooweeeen
<lg188> waar kunnen we je mee helpen op dit uur?
<linuxgebruiker> haha
<linuxgebruiker> uhm, was gewoon even aan het rondkijken haha
<linuxgebruiker> ben nieuw in linux, maar bevalt me prima!
<linuxgebruiker> het besturings systeem, veel stabieler als windhoos
<lg188> hoelang gebruik ja Ubuntu>
<lg188> ?*
<linuxgebruiker> sinds 2 dagen
<linuxgebruiker> heb nog een laptop en pc met windows 7
<linuxgebruiker> voor gaming en school....
<linuxgebruiker> ik ga denk ik binnenkort ubuntu als standaard os gebruiken
<linuxgebruiker> btw..... ik ga zo weer weg
<linuxgebruiker> maar als iemand nog zin en tijd heeft om even naar de volgende topics te kijken:
<linuxgebruiker> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/backup-op-shared-folder-op-windows-pc-zien-in-ubuntu/msg846333/#msg846333
<lg188> als gamer heb ik liever windows als primary os, questie van hdds niet te verwarren
<linuxgebruiker> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/insync-google-drive-op-linux/new/#new
<linuxgebruiker> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/internet-en-draadloos/hoe-veilig-is-internetbankieren-op-linux/new/#new
<linuxgebruiker> oke,
<linuxgebruiker> ik moet er nu echt vandoor.....
<lg188> ok
<linuxgebruiker> ik kom binnenkort hier nog wel eens langs, als ik wat meer tijd heb
<lg188> tot later!
<linuxgebruiker> spreek jullie!
<linuxgebruiker> fijne avond
<lg188> bedankt
#ubuntu-nl 2012-10-30
<exalt> is er iemand die weet of er een manier is om de unity lauch bar zo in te stellen dat een klik op een icoon van een geopend (en gefocust) venster, het venster doet minimaliseren
<exalt> netzo als de gnome programma panel's
<ilovebrewski> iemand een suggestie voor geen 5.1 geluid in ubuntu met een onboard geluidskaart?
<ilovebrewski> ik begin er een beetje moe van te worden
<ilovebrewski> :(
<ilovebrewski> anybody?
<exalt> ilovebrewski, ik heb zelf geen 5.1 dus weet er niets van maar heb je al gegoogled ?
<ilovebrewski> ja maar heb tot nu toe nog niks gevonden
<exalt> mijn first hit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound
<ilovebrewski> interne kaart wordt wel gedetecteerd
<GNUbuntu> hallo allemaal
<ilovebrewski> ok miss gezocht op de verkerde kernwoorden
<ilovebrewski> nope je link heeft niet gewerkt
<ilovebrewski> helaas
<OerHeks> morgen gratis versie #crossover op http://flock.codeweavers.com/
<viezerd> zou iemand het willen, zelfs als het gratis is ?
<OerHeks> viezerd, ik geef het door omdat er vast wel mensen zijn, die het willen, al is het om te zeggen dat het prut is :-D
<OerHeks> .. of geweldig.
<viezerd> :)
<OerHeks> Volgens mij is het ook niet erg als ik FCM aankondig.
<Gorash_> Oerheks, ga ik in de gaten houden
<Gorash_> vorige keer achter het net gevist! Heb me ingeschreven voor de beta van steam, zal me benieuwen
<OerHeks> ah, ik las zoiets net
<OerHeks> steam open voor beta inschrijving, je moet wel een steam accountje hebben dacht ik
<Gorash_> ja die heb ik :)
<Gorash_> ik heb left for dead draaien via wine
<Gorash_> zou echt geweldig zijn om wat meer games via linux te kunnen spelen, playonlinux werkt ook, maar kan beter
<OerHeks> native linux games van humpiedumpie bundle
<Gorash_> met team als platform zullen vazelf meer games volgen
<Gorash_> *steam
<FOAD> Misschien.
<FOAD> Het gaat er meer om dat er meer gebruikers zijn die niet denken dat SuperTux een echt spel is.
<OerHeks> Unity is een spell, toch?
 * Brumm3l back
<lg188> hallo, ik heb gebprobeerd trisquel te installeren en heb daardoor men ubuntu-setup vernielt
<lg188> had een scriptje gevonden op het internet maar nu lukt het niet meer om men ubuntu packages te update/graden
<lg188> en ik heb geen interface
<lg188> alleen inlog scherm waarik terug wordt geslingerd na een sussecvole inlog attempt
<lg188> en inlog is nog dat van ubuntu
<lg188> HAPPY HALOOWEEEN
<OerHeks> LoLz
<lg188> HAPPY HALLOWEEN*
<OerHeks> je hebt er ubuntu-derivaat trisquel van gemaakt, grinnik
<OerHeks> Toutatis ?
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> deze zeker >> http://trisquel.info/en/wiki/migrate-ubuntu-trisquel-without-reinstalling
<OerHeks> .. vergeten 1 zin, migrate back not possible, backup your data & reinstall.
<JanC> lg188: je gebruikte nog Ubuntu 10.04 of ...?
<JanC> """The sample contents of those variables are intended to migrate from Ubuntu 10.04 to Trisquel 4.0."""
<lg188> JanC: 12.04
<lg188> dqt is bqlen
<JanC> ja, je hebt dus waarschijnlijk een downgrade gedaan...
<lg188> dat is balen*
<niel> hallo, kan iemand me helpen met iptables? =)
<JanC> lg188: volgende keer ook de tekst boven dat script lezen  :p
<JanC> en het script zelf
<lg188> JanC: had niet veel tijd
<JanC> nooit dat soort dingen doen als je niet genoeg tijd hebt...
<lg188> nu heb ik meer tijd nodig om het te fixen
<JanC> niel: wat heb je precies nodig?
<JanC> als we niet weten waarmee kunnen we ook niet weten of we kunnen helpen...
<niel> JanC: ik wil inkomende connecties op poort 54201 door verwijzen naar mijn local ip van OpenVPN, 10.8.0.6
<niel> ik heb poort 54201 al geopend
<niel> Als ik op canyouseeme.org kijk zegt hij port closed...
<lg188> JanC: wil je me helpen om een update script vast te krijgen? ik heb atm geen andere pc ter beschiking (wel deze server voor simpelere tasks)
<JanC> lg188: herinstalleren lijkt me simpeler en minder werk...
<JanC> desnoods live CD/USB gebruiken
<lg188> JanC: juist live cd gaan halen
<lg188> afk
<OerHeks> die poort 54201 in je router naar openvpn 1194 (standaard) instellen ?
<OerHeks> meeste routers kunnen zo'n brugje maken
<niel> nee is op een vps
<JanC> eh?
<JanC> laat je VPS via bridging ipv NAT op het netwerk...  ☺
<niel> dus ik heb openvpn op mijn vps geinstalleerd, en alles werkt... maar nu wil ik inkomende verbindingen op poort 54201 doorverwijzen naar 10.8.0.6 ( dat is mijn ipv4 die ik toegewezen kreeg, lokaal denk ik )
<JanC> eh, is dta een VPS thuis of ergens anders?
<niel> nee is niet thuis
<niel> hij staat in uk
<niel> alle poorten zijn daar open, dus ik moet ze alleen port forwarden met iptables denk ik
<JanC> eh, hoe probeer je te connecteren daarmee?
<niel> wat bedoel je? ik verbind met de openvpn client...
<niel> en ik heb toegang tot de vps met ssh, en als ik gnome installeer of iets anders kan ik ook op afstand scherm bedienen
<niel> dus alleen command line eigenlijk
<JanC> heb je dit gebruikt om het te configureren: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/openvpn.html ?
<JanC> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/73 --> toont je hoe je port forwarding kan instellen (maar je zal je VPS eerst voor NAT routing moeten configureren, als je dat nog niet gedaan hebt)
<niel> nee het is eigenlijk een centos server, maar iptables werkt hetzelfde
<JanC> hoe dan ook snap ik niet goed waarom je port forwarding nodig hebt  ☺
<niel> ik heb trouwens deze tutorial gebruikt: https://safesrv.net/install-openvpn-on-centos/
<niel> snap er niet veel van :/
<niel> heb nu een regel toegevoegd en nu zegt hij als ik kijk als port open is: Connection timed out, en niet refused
<JanC> dan draait er niks op 10.8.0.6 op de poort naar waar je forward
<niel> ik luister op de poort 54201, ik wil inkomende verbindingen ontvangen
#ubuntu-nl 2012-10-31
<JanC> wat gebeurt er als je zelf connecteert op poort 54201 op het externe IP van je VPS?
<JanC> en welke server probeer je op te connecteren?
<JanC> ben je zeker dat die server wel luistert op 10.8.0.6:54201 ?
<lg188> JanC: bezig met reinstall
<JanC> niel: wat zegt:  sudo netstat -l4pn | grep ":54201"
<niel> [root@niel 2.0]# sudo netstat -l4pn | grep ":54201" netstat: invalid option -- 4
<JanC> eh
<JanC> laat die 4 desnoods weg  ☺
<niel> ah maar ik heb centos
<JanC> dus gewoon met -lpn
<niel> zonder die 4 zegt hij niks
<JanC> dan draait er niks op dat IP+poort...
<niel> :/
<angela-> hoi wat is het voor en nadeel van het instaleren van wubie 12.10?
<onenote> Hallo,
<onenote> Iemand aanwezig?
<angela-> hallo
<onenote> hallo angela
<onenote> Heb je wat ervaring met ubuntu?
<angela-> niet veel
<angela-> nee heb je ja kun je krijgen
<OerHeks> Wubi is leuk, om binnen windows te installeren als proef
<angela-> weett ik OerHeks
<OerHeks> maar gaat het ergens mis, is er vaak weinig aan te doen.
<angela-> ik overweeg een apple pcte kopen weet nog niet welke
<angela-> moet alleen nog ff sparen
<angela-> maar het is geen probleem dingne die in wubi niet werken kan ik die ook in windows uit voeren
<nicky> hi
<nicky> i have a problem
<Maikel> ja?
<Maikel> zeg ut eens
<CoolePascal> haven't we all ;)
<nicky> nou ik krijg een foutmelding als ik mijn ubuntu wil updaten naar 12.10
<Maikel> en die is?
<Maikel> graag bin.tiny-host.nl
<Maikel> voor c&p
<nicky> tout bij openen van cahe (E:encountered a section whit no package header
<nicky> fout*
<nicky> ik ben niet goed met computers..
<Maikel> kan je een copy and paste doen
<Maikel> bin.tiny-host.nl
<nicky> op die site ?
<Maikel> ja
<Maikel> of ergens anders /care
<nicky> ik ga eens proberen
<nicky> ik kan de test er niet plakken..
<Maikel> hoezo niet?
<nicky> hij pakt m niet
<Maikel> wat bedoel je?
<Maikel> wil je wat exacter zijn. ik kan niet zien wat je doet
<nicky> als ik op plakken drukt dan gebeurt er niets
<Maikel> dan copy je niet
<nicky> in google pakt die de tekts wel
<Maikel> lol
<nicky> ik ga het hier over schrijven ja
<Maikel> ja is goed
<exalt> ik heb een verschrikkelijk irritant probleem met libreWriter... hij werkt niet goed in de unity omgeving, hebben jullie daar ook last van ?
<nicky> ´E:encountererd a section whit no pakage: header, E:problem with mergelist/var/lib/apt/list/NL. argive. ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_percise_universe_binary-i186_pakages,E:de pakagelijsten of het statusbestand konden of niet ontleed of geopend worden
<nicky>  ´E:encountererd a section whit no pakage: header, E:problem with mergelist/var/lib/apt/list/NL. argive. ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_percise_universe_binary-i386_pakages,E:de pakagelijsten of het statusbestand konden of niet ontleed of geopend worden
<nicky> ide laatste is het in de bovenste heb ik een foutje getypt
<Maikel> heb je wel internet op die back?
<Maikel> bak
<nicky> hoe bedoel je
<Maikel> heb je internet op die computer
<nicky> ja
<nicky> anders zit ik hier niet tog :P
<Maikel> hmm
<Maikel> en welke commando's voer je in ?
<nicky> dat krijg ik gewoon als ik update beheer opstart
<Maikel> kan je in de terminal gaan
<Maikel> en in typen
<Maikel> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<nicky> dat doe je met alt f2 tog?
<Maikel> alt f2
<Maikel> xterm <enter>
<nicky> ja dan zie ik 3 van die tantwiellen klik ik erop maar gebeurt er niets
<nicky> hij vraagt een paswoord
<nicky> gewoon die van mijn acount opgeven
<nicky> hij doet niets geeft weer die fout aan
<CoolePascal> hmm
<nicky> nu doet hij wat
<nicky> moet ik dat nu zijn gang laten gaan ?
<Maikel> heb je apt-get update gedaan
<Maikel> en apt-get upgrade?
<Maikel> ik kan niets met muisgeklik
<nicky> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade dit heb ik ingetyt oen vroeg die een paswoord die heb ik ingetypt en nu zie ik allemaal tekst
<Maikel>  ja
<Maikel> en wat zegt die tekst :)
<Maikel> dat is het fijne van de commandline
<Maikel> 'de tekst'
<nicky> some index files failed to download
<Maikel> heb je in sources.list zitten spelen?
<nicky> ik zou het niet weten zou best kunnen dat ik wat kwijt was en alle mapjes opende
<Maikel> oef
<Maikel> is dit een standaard installatie?
<lordievader> Of de mirror is down.
<Maikel> ja idd
<Maikel> lordievader: heb jij niet een standaars sources.list example
<Maikel> voor ubuntu voor hem?
<Maikel> kan die ff c&p
<Veldar> Hallo
<nicky> ik weet niet ik heb ubuntu viainternet op een usb gezet en zo geinsatleerd op mn laptop
<lordievader> Komt eraan.
<Maikel> nicky: ik hoop dat lordievader je gaat helpen
<Maikel> ik kan je niet helpen met dit specifieke geval, ik draai alleen debian
<nicky> oke ik hoop dat het opgelost kan worden iig bedankt voor je moeite
<Veldar> Weet iemand op welke server of ja netwerk deze irc wordt gehost ? Zodat ik ook via mijn client kan connecten
<lordievader> nicky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1320476/ Ik geloof dat die nog redelijk standaard is.
<CoolePascal> freenode.net
<Veldar> ok
<Veldar> bedankt
<CoolePascal> ya welcome
<lordievader> Veldar: irc.freenode.net
<nicky> ik ga eens kijken
<Maikel> lordievader: src?
<Maikel> hmm
<Maikel> is die nog nodig voor een newbie
<nicky> download as text ?
<Maikel> nee nicky
<Maikel> kan je via gedit het bestand /etc/apt/sources.list openen
<Maikel> als root
<Maikel> dan haal je alle tekst weg en plak je het voorbeeld van lordievader er in
<nicky> dat snap ik niet
<lordievader> Maikel: Voor zover ik weet is dit de default sources.
<Maikel> hmm
<Maikel> zit je nog in die xterm?
<Maikel> doe dan sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<nicky> nee ik ga er even opnieuw heen
<nicky> oke ik bene r
<Maikel> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<lordievader> Maikel: Waarom niet een > sources.list?
<Maikel> moet ie echo en zo doen
<Maikel> nu opent hij ook gelijk een mooie editor
<lordievader> Maikel: Of een cat...
<Maikel> oki, go ahead :)
 * lordievader is fan van VIM.
<nicky> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list  in xterm typen ?
<Maikel> nicky: ja
<Veldar2> Hier zijn we terug
<Maikel> dan stap 1
<Maikel> control toest + k vat houden tot alles leeg is
<nicky> ja nu ben ik er
<Maikel> ga dan naar je browser selecteer al die tekst van lordie vader
<Maikel> en plak die in je nano door control + shift + v in te houden
<lordievader> nicky: Draai je 12.10 trouwens?
<Maikel> dat zat ik net aan te denken ;)
<nicky> nee 12.4 ik wilde juist 12.10 maar dat gaat niet door die melding
<lordievader> Maikel: Moet het even door sed gegooid worden...
<Maikel> pff
<Maikel> ik moet weg
<Maikel> kan wel :)
<lordievader> Dan zal ik het overnemen.
<Maikel> thnx
<Maikel> sorry
<lordievader> nicky: Je hebt het er net ingeplakt, juist?
<nicky> het komt er niet in te staan
<nicky> ctrl + shift + v
<lordievader> nicky: Probeer als alternatief shift + insert
<nicky> onbekend comando zegt die
<Jeeves_> Als ik met apt iets installeer met --no-install-recommends, valt ie me dan nooit meer lastig met die recommends?
<nicky> nu staat er sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.lists
<lordievader> nicky: Falende xterm geloof ik, ctrl + shift + v werkt ook niet bij mij in een xterm.
<lordievader> nicky: Waar zie je dat staan?
<nicky> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.lists
<nicky> in dat zwarte lijstje
<nicky> x term
<nicky> boven staat gnu nano 2.2.6
<viezerd> probeer middelmuis knop in xterm
<nicky> ik heb aleen die muist op mijn laptop geen externe
<Maikel> sorry de gnome-terminal werkt wss dan beter
<Maikel> en nu ben ik echt echt weg
<lordievader> nicky: Laten we het maar via "terminal" gaan doen, die moet dat soort dingen wel kunnen. Om nano af te sluiten ctrl + x, en vervolgens om xterm af te sluiten: exit <enter>
<lordievader> nicky: Ja?
<nicky> ik ben eruit
<nicky> ik heb alleen nog dit scherm open :P
<lordievader> Dit scherm, nicky? Irc?
<nicky> hoe kom je in terminal
<lordievader> nicky: alt+f2: gnome-terminal <enter>
<nicky> ik ben in terminal
<nicky> moet ik dat ik type ? [9107e012@gateway/web/freenode/ip.145.7.224.18] [12:39] ==  realname : 145.7.224.18 - http://webchat.freenode.net [12:39] ==  channels : #ubuntu-nl #ubuntu-nl-offtopic #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo #ubuntu-nl-meeting [12:39] ==  server   : rowling.freenode.net [Corvallis, OR, USA] [12:39] ==  idle     : 0 days 0 hours 1 minutes 28 seconds [connected: Wed Oct 31 11:28:18 2012] [12:39] == End of WHOIS
<lordievader> nicky: Oke, ik ga het op een iets ander manier doen dan Maikel. Download het tekst bestand die ik je eerder had gestuurd.
<nicky> idie ben ik al weer kwijt
<lordievader> nicky: Zet het ergens neer dat je hem weer kunt vinden.
<lordievader> nicky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1320476/
<nicky> dan kom ik hier terecht
<nicky> https://login.launchpad.net/jPDzn2rghVdC7kHw/+decide
<nicky> maar het gaat om deze tekst ? # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20120823.1)]/ dists/precise/main/binary-i386/  # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20120823.1)]/ dists/precise/restricted/binary-i386/ # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20120823.1)]/ precise main restricted  # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to up
<lordievader> nicky: Ach dan kopieer je het, doen we het weer anders.
<nicky> ik kopier het
<lordievader> nicky: Dan in je terminal nano to-source.txt <- is even een tijdelijk bestand.
<lordievader> nicky: Dan weer de ctrl + shift + v, dit keer zou het wel moeten werken.
<nicky> ja
<lordievader> nicky: Het is erin geplakt, dan ctrl + o (opslaan), en ctrl + x om nano af te sluiten.
<nicky> het begint met ## n.b software
<lordievader> nicky: Dat is alleen het onderste deel, je moet het volledige bestand hebben.
<nicky> ja
<lordievader> nicky: Het begint met # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20120823.1)]/ dists/precise/main/binary-i386/
<nicky> nickywubben@NRoos:~$ nano to-sources.txt nickywubben@NRoos:~$
<nicky> dit staat er nu
<lordievader> nicky: Staat alles in het bestand?
<nicky> nickywubben@NRoos:~$ nano to-sources.txt nickywubben@NRoos:~$ nickywubben@NRoos:~$ nano to-sources.txt nickywubben@NRoos:~$: command not found
<nicky> iik heb net opgeslagen en enter gedrukt toen kreeg ik dit
<lordievader> nicky: Alleen nano to-sources.txt, niet je username@host erbij doen, vind je commandline niet leuk.
<lordievader> nicky: Staat alles erin?
<nicky> nee is leeeg
<nicky> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20120823.1)]/ dists/precise/main/binary-i386/  # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20120823.1)]/ dists/precise/restricted/binary-i386/ # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20120823.1)]/ precise main restricted  # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to # newer versions of t
<nicky> idit staat er nu
<lordievader> nicky: Hmm, kopieer je nog een keer alles erin, moet beginnen met # deb cdrom ... dan weer ctrl + o (save), en ctrl + x (exit)
<lordievader> nicky: Nu raak ik in de war, staat er nou iets in of niet?
<nicky> deb-src http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-backports main restricted u$  deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu quantal-security main restricted deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu quantal-security main restricted deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu quantal-security universe deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu quantal-security universe deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu quantal-security multiverse deb-src ht
<lordievader> nicky: Een ja/nee is voldoende.
<nicky> ija
<lordievader> nicky: Ok mooi, het is ook opgeslagen en nano afgesloten?
<nicky> ja
<lordievader> nicky: Voer het volgende commando uit: "sudo cat to-sources.txt|sed 's/quantal/precise/g' > /etc/apt/sources.list" Alles tussen de "" is een commando.
<lordievader> nicky: Gedaan?
<nicky> > dit teken lukt mij niet
<nicky> o nu wel
<lordievader> nicky: Je kan het ook kopieren en plakken in je terminal.
<lordievader> nicky: Maak je in iedergeval geen tik fouten.
<nicky> nee kan niet?
<lordievader> nicky: Wat kan niet het command, of het kopieren, weer met ctrl + shift +v plakken.
<nicky> kopieren
<lordievader> nicky: Ach dan word het toch over tikken, voordat je op enter drukt kijk even het commando na op tik fouten.
<nicky> nu vraagt hij passwoord
<lordievader> nicky: Klopt, is het password van je user account.
<nicky> dan doet hij niets
<nicky> ik probeer het nog eens
<lordievader> nicky: Het klopt dat je geen output krijgt.
<lordievader> nicky: Het zou fout gaan als je wel output kreeg.
<lordievader> nicky: Vervolgens ga je je systeeem updaten: sudo apt-get update
<lordievader> nicky: En daarna: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nicky> o ik heb opnieuw gedaan is dat niet goed
<lordievader> nicky: Maakt niet uit.
<nicky> er word nu verbinding gemaakt
<nicky> ik heb sudo apt-get update nu getypt
<nicky> zie nu een hele lijst
<lordievader> nicky: Dan gaat het goed.
<lordievader> nicky: Geen connection errors ergens?
<nicky> ik zie nergens error staat :P maar hij gaat van 100% naar 99 enz enz
<nicky> wachten op kopteksten
<nicky> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<lordievader> nicky: Ach ja dat is dan jammer, je hebt je promt terug?
<nicky> promt?
<lordievader> nicky: Je cursor, zodat je weer commandos kunt invoeren.
<nicky> ja
<lordievader> nicky: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nicky> enter ?
<nicky> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Fout! E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/nl.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_universe_binary-i386_Packages E: De pakketlijsten of het statusbestand konden of niet ontleed, of niet geopend worden.
<lordievader> nicky: Internet schiet te hulp: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -v
<nicky> dat intype nu?
<lordievader> nicky: Ja, pas op met het *, er moet geen spatie tussen de / en * komen, ander help je je systeem om zeep.
<lordievader> nicky: Zal eigenlijk wel meevallen, maar het is goed om alvast te weten dat je met sudo rm dingen kunt doen die je misschien niet wilt doen.
<nicky> oke hij geeft aan dat er dingen zijn verwijdert
<lordievader> nicky: Oke, dan draai je sudo apt-get update nogmaals.
<nicky> dat is bezig
<lord4163> hoi
<lordievader> Hallo lord4163, hoe gaat het met jou?
<lord4163> zonder de applicatie te hoeven sluiten
<lord4163> hoe kan ik upload snelheid van een applicatie verlagen?
<lord4163> goed hoor :)
<lord4163> moeilijke vraag? :D
<lordievader> lord4163: Ik heb er geen antwoord op, nee. Maar er zijn vast mensen die het weten.
<lord4163> zo traag met 90/90kb/s :D
<viezerd> lord4163: daarvoor moe je bij de applicatieontwikkelaar zijn
<lord4163> oke, dus dat is onmogelijk?
<viezerd> het is prima mogelijk, maar die functionaliteit moet er dan wel in zitten
<lord4163> oke
<onenote> hallo,
<onenote> zou iemand hier misschien een oplossing voor weten??
<onenote> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/installatie/12-10-wubi-ssd/
<lordievader> onenote: Wubi is inderdaad iets trager dan als je Ubuntu normaal zou installeren, maar ik heb ook zo een gevoel dat je de driver voor je grafische kaart mist.
<onenote> Hoe kan ik dat controleren?
<lordievader> onenote: Open je ubuntu menu en zoek naar Aditional Drivers.
<lordievader> onenote: Of eigenlijk, ietwat makkelijker, alt +f2 -> jockey-gtk
<nicky> hallo wie kan me helpen met een probleem
<lordievader> nicky: Ah je bent er weer, waar waren we ook alweer?
<nicky> ja hij was klaar maar weer kon die bepaalde pakketen niet downloaden
<nicky> maar wacht even
<lordievader> nicky: Welke precies?
<nicky> het probleem lijkt verholpen
<nicky> ik heb alles uit moetten doen omdat hij vast liep
<nicky> tot nu toe word mijn cache bij gewerkt wat voor jou hulp niet lukte
<lordievader> nicky: De sudo apt-get update kan nu wel alles vinden?
<nicky> ik wacht even af wat er  gebeurt
<onenote> Ik zit nu op ubuntu
<onenote> de shortcut werkt niet ??
<lordievader> onenote: Alt +f2 bedoel je?
<onenote> oh
<onenote> er komt een command box tevoorschijn
<lordievader> onenote: Klopt, daar tik je in: jockey-gtk <enter>
<onenote> er gebeurt niets als ik enter druk?
<nicky> lordievader: Softwarebron-informatie downloaden is mislukt
<nicky> dat geeft mijn systeem beheerder nu aan
<nicky> update beheer *
<lordievader> nicky: Geeft hij ook aan op welke bron?
<lordievader> onenote: Hmm... kijk even bij system settings als het goed is staat Additional Drivers daar ook ergens tussen.
<nicky> software bron
<lordievader> nicky: Voer de sudo apt-get update nog eens uit, deze geeft namelijk ook aan weeeelke bronnen hij niet kan vinden.
<onenote> heb het gevonden (software sources)
<onenote> bij additional Drivers krijg ik
<onenote> NVIDIA Corporation: GF104 [GeForce GTX 460]
<onenote> This device is using an alternative driver
<onenote> Using X.org X server
<nicky> lordievader: update word uitgevoerd
<lordievader> onenote: Enable de recommended driver. Hopelijk krijg je geen driver problemen..
<lordievader> onenote: Die willen nog wel eens voorkomen... helaas.
<onenote> Waar kan ik de aanbevolen drivers selecteren, ik zie die optie niet?
<lordievader> onenote: Zou je er een screenshot van kunnen maken en op http://imagebin.org/?page=add kunnen plaatsen?
<nicky> lordievader: hoe zie je welke bronnen hij niet kan vinden
<lordievader> nicky: Zou jij hetzelfde willen doen, lijkt me het makkelijkst.
<nicky> ? hetzelfde
<lordievader> nicky: Screenshot op http://imagebin.org/?page=add en mij de link geven.
<onenote> http://imagebin.org/234022
<onenote> hij staat op optie 2 aangevinkt (screenshot per ongeluk optie 4 aangevinkt)
<lordievader> onenote: Vink optie 1 aan en klik op Apply Changes.
 * lordievader waarom moeten ze nou alles weer omgooien met Ubuntu, wat was er mis met recommended...
<nicky> http://imagebin.org/234023
<lordievader> nicky: Laten we de backports er eens uit halen.
<lordievader> nicky: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<onenote> helaas nog steeds hetzelfde
<lordievader> onenote: Je het de driver geinstalleerd en een reboot uitgevoerd?
<onenote> ja
<onenote> er staat nu wel dat de Recommanded drivers are in use
<lordievader> onenote: Oke dat is mooi, wat voor een FPS krijg je als je glxgears uitvoert? Moet je misschien nog een pakket voor installeren.
<lordievader> onenote: Vanuit een terminal trouwens.
<onenote> Hoe voer ik glxgears uit?
<lordievader> onenote: alt + f2: gnome-terminal <enter>
<lordievader> onenote: glxgears <enter>
<onenote> raar volgens mij sta ik ingelogd als gast (guest-5Onumi@ubuntu:~$)
<onenote> kan dat?
<lordievader> onenote: Wellicht wubi gebeuren... Weet ik eigenlijk niet. Tijd geleden dat ik wubi voor het laatst heb gebruikt.
<onenote> is er een beter manier om mijn oude besturingssysteem te behouden naast ubuntu?
<lordievader> onenote: Je kunt altijd dual-booten, houd in dat de ene helft van je hdd voor Windows is en de ander helft voor Linux. Percentage hoeft niet 50%/50% te zijn trouwens.
<onenote> ik ga dat proberen, iig bedankt voor je hulp!
<lordievader> onenote: Success!
<lordievader> onenote: Maak een backup!
<onenote> zal ik doen
<onenote> bedankt
<lordievader> onenote: Geen dank.
<ilovebrewski> Hoi iedereen,  Ik heb een 2 weken geleden een pc gebouwd en hier Kubuntu op gezet. Omdat xbmc niet lkkr draaiend kreeg heb ik nu Ubuntu erop gezet. Alles werkt op 1 ding na. Ik krijg met geen mogelijkheid surround sound. Als ik in mij geluidsinstellingen kijk dan kan ik wel 5.1 hdmi selecteren maar als ik testgeluid wil proberen krijg ik over alle boxen hetzelfde geluid. Hieronder even wat info over mijn pc - Asus moederbord
<ilovebrewski> kan iemand mij helpen?
<CoolePascal> oef, meteen van die onmogelijke vragen.
<ilovebrewski> :(
<CoolePascal> geen zorgen
<CoolePascal> multimedia is niet mijn ding
<CoolePascal> maar er zijn zat lui die het wel weten
<lordievader> ilovebrewski: Kijk hier eens: http://askubuntu.com/questions/91506/2-channel-sound-when-5-1-is-expected
<lordievader> ilovebrewski: Misschien is het ook een goed idee om dit in #pulseaudio te vragen.
<ilovebrewski> ok ik ga eens aan de gang thnx
<ilovebrewski> Lordievader: site heeft niet geholpen helaas
<ilovebrewski> ik heb mijn vraag ook maar even op het forum gezet
<lordievader> ilovebrewski: Niemand die het weet in #pulseaudio?
<ilovebrewski> ben een beetje een noob. ik kan #pulseaudio niet vinden tussen de live chat :(
<lordievader> ilovebrewski: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode&chat=pulseaudio
<ilovebrewski> lordievader; thnx ik ben daar ff aan het chatten nu
<lord4163> Hoi :)
<nicky> hallo
<nicky> is hier iemmand
<CasW> Zeker, vraag maar, wij draaien ;)
<nicky> nou ik zoek...vader die heeft mij geholpen wilde hem even bedanken
<lordievader> nicky: Je pc liep weer vast?
<nicky> ja dit scherm
<nicky> maar nu is het probleem weg
<lordievader> nicky: Welk probleem bedoel je?
<nicky> dus bij deze bedankt
<nicky> die fout melding die ik kreeg steeds waardoor ik niet mijn updates kon doen
<lordievader> nicky: Ah de backports kan hij nu ook vinden.
<nicky> zal wel :P ik snap dat niet maar iig doet mn laptop weer wat ik wil
<lordievader> nicky: Ik heb eigenlijk het gevoel dat er niks is veranderd, maargoed mocht het probleem nogmaals optreden je weet ons te vinden.
<nicky> ja er is zeker het nodige verranderd want ik kon niets updaten door een pakket wat ik miste
<lordievader> nicky: Ok, goed om te horen :)
<nicky> hoe kan ik nu updaten naar 12.10
<lordievader> nicky: Voer eerst een update/dist-upgrade uit.
<jpjacobs> nu dit lijkt interessant: http://flock.codeweavers.com/
<nicky> in het terminal?
<lordievader> nicky: Heeft altijd mijn voorkeur.
<nicky> update/dist-upgrade map bestaat niet
<lordievader> nicky: Ik bedoel natuurlijk: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nicky> oke en nu
<lordievader> nicky: Geen errors en geen updates?
<nicky> hij is nog bezig
<lordievader> nicky: Sit back and relax :)
<nicky> 0 pakketten opgewaardeerd, 0 pakketten nieuw geïnstalleerd, 0 te verwijderen en 1 niet opgewaardeerd.
<lordievader> nicky: Je hebt een dist-upgrade gedaan en niet een upgrade?
<nicky>   sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade dit heb ik over getypt
<lordievader> nicky: Hmm, vreemd. Staat er toevallig welk pakket apt niet update?
<nicky> iW: Ophalen van http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/universe/i18n/Index is mislukt  Geen Hash-vermelding in Release-bestand /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/nl.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-backports_universe_i18n_Index
<lordievader> nicky: Laten we eerst de backports eruit halen: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<lordievader> nicky: Regel 39 en 40 bevatten als het goed is "backports"?
<nicky> iik zie een leeeg scherm
<lordievader> nicky: Heb je een tik fout gemaakt in het commando?
<nicky> nee
<nicky> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<lordievader> nicky: En dat commando geeft je een leeg scherm?
<nicky> ja
<nicky> met aan de onderkant hulp afsluiten opslaan enz
<lordievader> nicky: Plak de contents van dit linkje in je nano sessie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1321201/
<nicky> ok
<lordievader> nicky: Save en sluit nano af.
<lordievader> nicky: Even om het zeker te weten "sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list" geeft je als output wat je er net hebt ingeplakt, juist?
<nicky> ija klopt staat er nu boven
<lordievader> nicky: Mooi zo, dan gaan we weer terug naar de update stap: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nicky> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade hele maal invoeren?
<nicky> of zijn dit 2 losse commando´s
<lordievader> nicky: Het zijn 2 losse commando's op een regel gescreven, als je de complete regel als input geeft zal bash eerst de update uitvoeren en dan gelijk de dist-upgrade.
<nicky> ok
<nicky> W: Ophalen van http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/universe/i18n/Index is mislukt  Geen Hash-vermelding in Release-bestand /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/nl.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-backports_universe_i18n_Index  E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd        De status informa
<nicky> rdering wordt doorgerekend... Klaar De volgende pakketten zijn achtergehouden:   aptitude 0 pakketten opgewaardeerd, 0 pakketten nieuw geïnstalleerd, 0 te verwijderen en 1 niet opgewaardeerd.
<lordievader> nicky: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -v
<nicky> ‘/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_universe_i18n_Translation-en’ is verwijderd
<lordievader> nicky: sudo apt-get update
<nicky> lordievader: ik heb de sudo apt-get update uitgevoerd
<Maikel> en werkt het nu?
<nicky> niet echt
<Maikel> o-0
<Maikel> wat is het probleem nog?
<nicky> W: Ophalen van http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/restricted/i18n/Index is mislukt  Geen Hash-vermelding in Release-bestand /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/nl.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-backports_restricted_i18n_Index  W: Ophalen van http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/universe/i18n/Index is mislukt  Geen Hash-vermelding in Release-bestand /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/nl.archive.
<Maikel> sorry
<Maikel> ik gebruik geen ubuntu
<Maikel> jeetje
<nicky> ik wil alleen 12.10 dat is alles :P
<nicky> maar ik weet niet hoe
<nicky> het is iets met de backport?
<lordievader> nicky: Was je pc weer vast gelopen?
<nicky> ja dit venster weer
<nicky> maar de upgrade is nu bezig naar 12.10
<nicky> ik heb update-manager -d ingevoerd in terminal
<lordievader> nicky: Ok, we zullen zien hoe ver het komt.
<lordievader> Erg raar dat ie blijft zeuren over die backports...
<nicky> idd
<nicky> ja
<Veldar> Hallo
<CoolePascal> hoi hoi
<lord4163> hoi
<lord4163> Weet iemand iets van sshfs af?
<CoolePascal> wat moet je weten
<CoolePascal> permissie gezeik ?
<lord4163> nee ik probeer te verbinden maar dan staat er: missing host
<Maikel> dan doe je iets verkeerds
<Maikel> het is
<CoolePascal> kun je ssh ?
<Maikel> sshfs root@example.org:/
<Maikel> vooral die :/ is belangrijk
<Maikel> zelfde syntax als scp
<CoolePascal> y
<CoolePascal> en een target he
<lord4163> bad adres
<CoolePascal> mountpoint niet vergeten
<Maikel> wat is je adres?
<Maikel> en wat wil je mounten en naar waar?
<lord4163> oke wacht even dan
<lord4163> nu dan misschien :D
<Maikel> ja?
<Maikel> kom maar
<lord4163> connection reset by peer -_-
<Maikel> dan heb je de rechten aan de andere kant niet goed gezezt?
<Maikel> heb je fuse?
<Maikel> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8904 lees dit ff
<Maikel> er zijn wat dirty tricks die je moet kennen
<lord4163> Uhhm
<lord4163> Ik draai ssh op mijn Synology, geen idee hoe het daar zit :P
<lord4163> gewoon aanzetten :D
<Maikel> wat is dat?
<Maikel> voor sshfs heb je meer nodig dan alleen ssh he
<Maikel> ook fuse
<lord4163> ohw
<lord4163> lol
<lord4163> ik wil gewoon via ssh
<Maikel> je kan dat ook
<Maikel> via nautilus
<Maikel> maar niet sshfs
<Maikel> sshfs is eigenlijk een hack rondom ssh
<lord4163> nee ik wil niet via nautilus
<Maikel> tja
<Maikel> dan wordt het scp/sftp/ssh
<Maikel> je kan geen extra software op je Synoly zetten?
<lord4163> idk, maar ik wil het zo simpel mogelijk
<Maikel> tja
<Maikel> dan kan het niet
<Maikel> sterkte :)
<lord4163> ik ben een website/app aan het maken waarbij ik dus wil browsen door de server om een bestand te selecteren
<lord4163> daarom dacht ik laat hem gewoon mounten via ssh
<Maikel> afaik gaat dat niet zo simpel
<Maikel> want je hebt ook fuse nodig
<Maikel> maar uhh
<viezerd> die Synology kan geen NFS ?
<Maikel> sftp werkt toch ook?
<Maikel> of samba/nfs?
<lordievader> lord4163: Heeft je Synology een text editor? Kan je ook via ssh direct op het ding zelf je site maken.
<lord4163> Ja dat kan
<lord4163> maar ik ben ff weg kom zo terug
<Maikel> idd
<lord4163> ben ik weer :D
<OerHeks> jongens
<OerHeks> nog even snel naar http://flock.codeweavers.com/   voor gratis crossover
<lord4163> cool ?
<lord4163> beter dan wine?
<OerHeks> kijk, dat kan je nu testen
<OerHeks> ik weet het niet, de prijs stond me tegen.
<lord4163> ja zal hem downloaden bedankt
<viezerd> ik heb eigenlijk niks wat ik in wine/crossover zou moeten draaien
<OerHeks> Flightsimulator 2004 pro
<viezerd> ojah, ik doe zelf geen games
<OerHeks> nou ja, gewoon op 2 emailadressen registreren, dan heb je alle versies.
<lord4163_> oeps
<lord4163_> gala crashde
<smileE17> bye
#ubuntu-nl 2012-11-01
<Lars_> Hallo,
<Lars_> ik kan in de 12.10 versie mijn nvida grafic kaart niet meer gebruiken...  de nieuwe xorg driver vergt bijna alle cpu capaciteit. En de ouderwetse non-free driver werkt helemaal niet meer.
<Lars_> In de 12.04 versie werkte alles perfect...
<JanC> oude nvidia kaart?
<Lars_> Neeeee, helemaal nieuw......
<Lars_> Met HDMI...
<Lars_> Nu zit ik op de interne kaart, die werkt wel nog....
<OerHeks> er zijn 2 non-free drivers, welke heb je gekozen ?
<OerHeks> en welke videochip ? terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<Lars_> Dat is het gekke, onder de installatie kan je niet kiezen het wordt standaard die van Xorg  opdn source geinstalleerd...
<Lars_> Wil je die gewone non-free van nvidia installeeren werkt die niet meer.....
<JanC> en geen popup na een update?
<Lars_> Nee, verschijnt in 12.10 niet meer....
<JanC> voor de closed source driver?
<JanC> hm
<Lars_> Ja, dat is erg triest... moet ik weer terug naar de LTS....
<Lars_> Moment ik kijk eens in het terminal....
<JanC> geen nvidia-experimental driver ook?
<JanC> maar normaal moet jockey de juiste installeren
<JanC> jockey = het programma dat je voorstelt extra closed source drivers te installeren
<Lars_> GeForce GT 520 is de interne , die werkt nu.....
<Lars_> Die externe  weet ik nu niet, is uitgeschakelt......
<JanC> oh, je hebt interne nvidia + discrete nvidia?
<OerHeks> heb je 2 chips Optimus ?
<OerHeks> intel + nvidia
<Lars_> Ja....
<OerHeks> ahh dan heeft u bumblebee nodig
<JanC> eh, wacht
<Lars_> maar in12.04 werkte het perfekt....
<JanC> Lars_: je interne is nvidia, maar je hebt ook een externe die nvidia is?
<Lars_> Ja...
<JanC> dan wil je waarschijnlijk de interne nvidia uitschakelen...
<JanC> Lars_: is dat een desktop?
<Lars_> Ik heb een optie....... ik meld me om en ben in 10 min terug onder dezelfde nick, dan vertel ik je hoe die externe heet...
 * JanC denkt dat 2 nvidia GPUs in één systeem de binary driver kan verwarren  :p
<JanC> en ook de open source driver, vermoedelijk
<OerHeks> :-)
<Lars_> Mhhhhh,  moment ik schakel die handel om dan weet ik hoe die heet....
<Lars_> tot zo....
<JanC> plus, bij "bumblebee" setups hangt je scherm aan de Intel GPU
<JanC> vziw
<OerHeks> klopt, maar die intel is zo gek nog niet hoor ik.
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<JanC> het is redelijk ingewikkeld voor drivers  ☺
<OerHeks> ow, ik zie dat xswat nog geen quantal drivers heeft
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<JanC> je meot dan je 3D-composities op de nvidia laten berekenen, een buffer met het resultaat bekendmaken, en dan die buffer doorgeven aan de Intel zodat die die kan tonen
<JanC> redelijk crappy manier van werken eigenlijk
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/202644/how-to-install-nvidia-optimus-driver-on-ubuntu-12-10
<JanC> op ARM SoCs is er meestal een verschil tussen de core die de monitors aanstuurt en de core die OpenGL doet
<JanC> en de core die video decoding doet, wat dat betreft
<OerHeks> Volgens die pagina kom ik hier op uit > https://launchpad.net/~bumblebee/+archive/stable
<JanC> eigenlijk is die hele optimus zooi hopeloos inefficiënt  :p
<JanC> een hack op een workaround op een hack op een workaround
<JanC> zoiets
<OerHeks> Ja de echte code werken ze nu aan, nvidia en intel
<JanC> ik bedoel niet enkel de code (voor linux), maar de hele architectuur
<JanC> bublebee neemt het aantal workarounds & hacks nog een paar niveaus verder, gok ik  :p
<Lars_> Als ik omschakel krijg ik dezelde videokaart driver te zien....  ik vind er niet uit.....
<Lars_> Kan ik niet alle driver verwijderen en en goede installeren?
<OerHeks> Als je nvidia + intel hebt, heb je volgens http://askubuntu.com/questions/202644/how-to-install-nvidia-optimus-driver-on-ubuntu-12-10  de bumblebee ppa nodig > https://launchpad.net/~bumblebee/+archive/stable maar intern nvidia en insteek nvidia zou je de gewone drivers moeten gebruiken
<Lars_> Bedankt..... ga ik dat morgen eens probeeren...... dus in 12.04 was dat niet nodig, denk ik.....
<JanC> als je geen high-end 3D nodig hebt, is de Intel mogelijk genoeg, en kan je de nvidia geheel opzij zetten...
<Lars_> Ik heb helaas de HDMI aansluiting nodig..... :-(
<JanC> Lars_: als je laptop Optiumus heeft, hangt de HDMI waarschijnlijk aan de Intel...
<Lars_> Nee, het is een desktop..... het motherbord heeft geen hdmi....
<OerHeks> als je wel 2x nvidia hebt, dan zou je in de bios de onboard moeten uitschakelen.
<OerHeks> meestal gebeurt dit ook automatisch, gewoon de onboard connector niet gebruiken
<Lars_> Bumblebee is in 12.10 niet meer beschibaar....... ja , en ik kan onboard uitschakelen en de andere kaart met de vrije driver xorg gebruiken , maar dan zit mijn cpu in plaats op 15 op 75 % dat is geen oplossing.... dat was in 12.04 niet het geval....
<Lars_> Dus ik denk dat het een distributie probleem van 12.10 is en ze er nog aan moeten werken... :-((((
<Lars_> Je moet de gewoon voor de officieele driver onder de installatie moeten kiezen....
<Lars_> Achteraf is het blijkbaar te laat...... in 12.04 wordt ook de origineele driver gebruikt....
<Lars_> Ik denk dat het nu een test is........
<Lars_> Mensen bedankt.... maar nu is het tijd om te slapen...... :-))  Hoi....
<JanC> als ik het goed begrijp heb je dus 3 GPUs in je systeem  ☺
<Lars_> Nee.... 2
<JanC> eh?
<JanC> onoard intel + onboard nvidia + discrete nvidia
<JanC> of heb j egeen onboard nvidia?
<Lars_> Ja, sorry klopt......
<Lars_> Maar waroom in 12.10 een probleem en in 12.04 niet???
<JanC> geen idee
<JanC> misschien werke het toevallig  ;)
<JanC> werkte
<Lars_> Nee, merdere keer geinstalleerd...
<Lars_> Werkte altijd....
<Lars_> ook naar de upgrade naar 12.10....
<Lars_> maar nu heb ik hem van de DVD nieuw geinstalleerd en dan werkt het niet....
<JanC> ik bedoel er misschien wat veranderd is in hoe da(t werkt, en dat het toevallig wel werkte met 12.04 maar niet met 12.10
<Lars_> Dus een optie, hihih..... 12.04 erop en upgraden.....
<JanC> je wil niet weten hoe raar hardware support soms kan zijn  :-(
<Lars_> Klopt  maar de LTS versie is stabiel..... darom denk ik is het in 12.10 een test met die open source driver... die was er in 12.04 nog niet.....
<JanC> stabiele versie van de software helpt niet als je hardware crap is
<Lars_> Werkt ja met de interne kaart..... heb ik gewoon pech met de externe kaart.
<JanC> anyway, gebruik wat werkt voor je
<Lars_> Ja, wel was het stabiel zonder die open source driver...
<Lars_> Kan ik die niet helemaal verwijderen van het system???
<JanC> maakt niet uit of die geïnstalleerd is
<JanC> omgekeerd kan wel een probleem zijn
<Lars_> Dus ik neem voorlopig afscheid van 12.10..... dat is dan toch te ingewikkeld...
<Lars_> Maar bedankt voor de hulp Jan....
<JanC> maar wat betreft drivers: ik herinner me bijvoorbeeld dat er ooit een geluidskaart was die als je het geluid op "mute" zette, de hele geluidskaart opgeblazen werd
<JanC> of in feite was dat 1 versie van die geluidskaart
<Lars_> Hahahahahah....
<JanC> ja, nogal leuk als je drivers voor die hardware maakt...
<Lars_> Mijn geluidskaart van audigy is gisteren opgeblazen.....
<Lars_> Helemaal....
<Lars_> heb nu ook alleen nog intern geluid.....
<Lars_> Het lijkt echt niet leuk te zijn met 12.10 als je extra hardware hebt..
<JanC> en de fabrikant daar uiteraard niks over zegt (de Windows drivers deden nooit "mute" maar zetten het uitvoervolume op "0" als workaround)
<JanC> uiteraard doen de linux-drivers dat nu ook
<Lars_> Wilde audiacity gebruiken en  dan was het zo gebeurt....
<JanC> met audigy zou dat niet moen overigens  :p
<Lars_> Goed die was al 9 jaar oud , maar toch... jammer...
<JanC> niet mogen
<JanC> ook al is Creative hardware crap
<Lars_> Tja maar werkte al jaren in Ubuntu  en perfekt....
<Lars_> Mit 12.1o klopt iets niet..... :-((((
<Lars_> Misschien te veel vernieuwd..... en te snel....
<JanC> Lars_: er is waarschijnlijk niks veranderd aan de drivers voor oude geluidskaarten, dus dat zal wel geen verschil maken
<JanC> moderne GPUs, dat is een ander verhaal
<Lars_> Ik weet het niet, maar vanaf dat ik 12.10 heb gaat gewoon veel mis.......
<Lars_> Dus dan ligt het niet aan mijn hardware die eerder altijd werkte...
<JanC> dat kan jeenkel zeggen als je een hele reeks verschillende systemen getest hebt
<Lars_> De enige optie is het over een paar maanden weer te probeeren.... misschien is dan meer bekend....
<JanC> anyway...
<JanC> het is al redelijk laat ☺
<Lars_> Goed... dan welterusten..... en bedankt.....
<Gordo> morgen mensen
<Maikel> Goedemorgen Gordo
<Gordo> deze kanal word steeds populairder mooi
<Maikel> dit kanaal
<Maikel> Heb je een vraag Gordo?
<Gordo> nee nee alleen groeten Maikel  ik kom af en toe langs dat is alles * en dank je wel om me spelfout te verbeteren
<Woutergr> Hallo, kan iemand mij helpen met een probleem ?
<lordievader> Woutergr: Vraag je vraag, dan zullen we zien of er iemand is die jou kan helpen.
<Woutergr> Ik heb net de nieuwst ubuntu geinstalleerd maar wanneer ik op wifi ga dan knalt mn router eruit en heb ik nergens meer wifi
<Woutergr> als ik via de kabel heb ik nergens last van.
<Woutergr> Niemand een idee ?
#ubuntu-nl 2012-11-02
<lg188> hey, als ik apt-get update doe krijg ik steeds een error dat ik zout moeten apt-get updaten
<lordievader> lg188: Je hebt ergens een tik fout gemaakt, ik begrijp niet meer wat er moet staan. Een update voor apt?
<lg188> is met duplicate sources
<lordievader> lg188: Kan je het pastebinnen?
<lg188> ok
<lg188> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1325890/
<lordievader> lg188: En heb je gedaan wat hij voorstelt?
<lg188> run apt-get update
<lg188> ja
<lg188> maar geeft zelfde error
<lordievader> lg188: Miscchien word het dan tijd om die ppa eraf te gooien.
<lg188> mhm ok dat zal ik straks doen, huiswerk heeft eventjes voorang. Bedankt
<leoquant> lubuntu gebruikers hiero?
<leoquant> wanneer synaptic vanuit het menu in de onderste balk wordt geplaatst als "snelkoppeling" kunnen jullie synaptic dan ook zonder vroot rechten openen?
<leoquant> -v
<lordievader> leoquant: Ik gebruik zelf geen lubuntu, maar het lijkt mij handig om in de snelkoppeling voor het commando "gksudo" te plaatsen. Je kan Synaptic zonder root rechten openen maar daar heb je niet zo veel aan.
<leoquant> lordievader, is dit niet gewoon een "bug"?
<leoquant> waarom zou een snelkoppeling met rootrechten synaptic mogen openen?
<lordievader> leoquant: Dat je Synaptic zonder root rechten kunt openen?
<leoquant> ja
<lordievader> leoquant: Ik denk dat het nog wel handig is voor een user zonder root. Deze kan het systeem niet aanpassen maar wel een pakket opzoeken dat deze nodig heeft en dit aan de sysadmin melden.
<leoquant> kijk in de onderste balk komen ook de "geopende" programma's te staan. ik vermoed dat daar iets fout gaat
<leoquant> plaats je daar synaptic beschouwt het prog zichzelf als "geopend"ofzo?
<leoquant> of mijn visudo deugd niet
<leoquant> t
<lordievader> leoquant: Wat heeft visudo hier ineens mee te maken?
<leoquant> geen idee
<leoquant> ik denk/knars hardop
<lordievader> leoquant: Om even terug te gaan naar het probleem, heb ik het juist als ik zeg dat je vanuit het menu Synaptic als snelkoppeling aan je onderste task-balk toevoegt, hij deze toevoegt zonder om sudo/root te vragen als Synaptic word opgestart via deze snelkoppeling? (Hoop dat <-- nog een beetje duidelijk is...)
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> vanuit het menu wordt on roor/sudo gevraagd
<leoquant> m
<lordievader> leoquant: Vergelijk de commands, wat staat er in het menu voor command en wat in de snelkoppeling.
<leoquant> r=t
<leoquant> dat gaat wat moeilijk in lubuntu geloof ik?
<lordievader> leoquant: Is dat zo?
<leoquant> binnen gnome weet ik de weg
<leoquant> synaptic -e? zou dat kunnen?
<lordievader> leoquant: Ik zou het je niet kunnen vertellen, zoals ik al zei ik gebruik geen lubuntu (of ubuntu, for that matter).
<leoquant> ok dan wacht ik op een lubuntu user
<leoquant> thx alvast
<lordievader> leoquant: De e switch komt niet voor in the man-page van synaptic.
<lordievader> leoquant: Er is trouwens ook een #lubuntu channel hier op Freenode.
<leoquant> en een lubuntu channel
<JCoenraats> Hallo
<JCoenraats> JasperCoenraats
<JCoenraats> Is er iemand die me kan zeggen of ik vanuit W7 Ubuntu 12.04 kan installeren en de bestaande partities kan fuseren?
<JCoenraats> En hoe je dat evt. doet=
<JCoenraats> PS Ik zit hier achter een nogal gammel PC´tje, met niet eens de juiste keyboard/inst
<JCoenraats> en dus een webbases versie van freenode e.d.
<JCoenraats> trijntje: sorry, maar heb jij een optie=
<JCoenraats> iemand die zich geroepen voelt te antwoorden=
<xatr0z> ja tuurlijk stel een vraag en binnen 5 min geen antwoord is weg :/
<Maikel> lol
<daniel> goedemiddag. Ik heb Ubuntu 12.04. Surfen gebruik ik Chromium voor. Echter ik zie (volgens mij) nooit updates voor Chromium voorbij komen bij updates. Zit nu op versie 20.0.1132.47. Ooit wel geïnstalleerd via software center trouwens. Moet ik nog een aparte PPA opnemen of zo?
<Luckiboy> daniel, dat is de laatste versie van chromium, dus dat hoeft niet, er komt vanzelf wel weer eens een update voorbij :)
<Luckiboy> chromium update niet zo vaak, itt firefox
<daniel> aha, heb  't idee dat Google wel vaker Chrome updatet.
<Luckiboy> Google stopt een paar van hun eigen functies in de browser, misschien dat die vaker geupdate moeten worden
<lordievader> daniel: Google deb's installeren ook gelijk de Google repo, je hoeft niet een aparte PPA te installeren.
<Luckiboy> lordievader, het ging over chromium :P
<lordievader> Dan heb ik niks gezegt, neemt niet weg dat die nog steeds in de Ubuntu repo zit.
<Luckiboy> Inderdaad, daarom is een aparte ppa niet nodig
<daniel> thnx, helder verhaal zo. Daarnaast gebruik ik nog Evolution, die zit in 12.04 nu op 3.2.3. terwijl op de Evolution-site al versie 3.6.1 aangeboden wordt.
<lordievader> daniel: Ubuntu repo's lopen meestal een beetje achter, ze moeten eerst worden getest voordat ze in de repo komen.
<lordievader> En gepackaged en dergelijke.
<Luckiboy> Je haalt me de woorden uit de mond lordievader
<lordievader> Hehe
<daniel> ok. en wellicht speelt ook mee dat Ubuntu default Thunderbird installeert en ze dus niet zo'n haast zullen hebben om een nieuwe versie van Evolution in hun repo's op te nemen.
<lordievader> daniel: Daar durf ik geen uitspraak over te doen.
<Luckiboy> daniel, zover ik weet hebben apps geen beperkte prioriteit
<daniel> nou ja in ieder geval ben ik weer een stuk wijzer geworden. Bedankt voor jullie input.
<Luckiboy> Geen probleem
<daniel> nog een ander vraagje. Ik probeer met Empathy een chatruimte op freenode in te gaan maar in de contactenlijst van Empathy blijft maar een icoontje ronddraaien. In het menu "Ruimte" is de optie om een ruimte binnen te gaan uitgegrijsd. Ik ben wel succesvol aangelogd op freenode.
<linuxgebruiker> hallo iedereen
<linuxgebruiker> heb een snel vraagje
<linuxgebruiker> ben geswitched van Xubuntu naar Bodhi linux
<linuxgebruiker> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/insync-google-drive-op-linux/msg847114/#msg847114
<linuxgebruiker> [vervang 'precise' door 'quantal' als je Xubuntu 12.10 hebt)
<linuxgebruiker> moet ik die regel ook vervangen
<linuxgebruiker> als ik bodhi draai?
<OerHeks> ik heb geen idee van bodhi
<linuxgebruiker> ok, ik heb zelf ook geen verstand van linux .... ben beginner... gewoon proberen?
<OerHeks> ik denk dat je beter in #bodhilinux kan vragen.
<OerHeks> zomaar sources zo wisselen is niet de manier
<linuxgebruiker> oke
<linuxgebruiker> op hun site?
<linuxgebruiker> irc
<OerHeks> nee, ze zitten hier ook op #freenode
<OerHeks> tiep " /join #bodhilinux   "
<linuxgebruiker> ok bedankt
<xatr0z> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/11/ubuntu-pc-sales-skyrocket-in-2011
<xatr0z> mooi verhaal
<FOAD> Maar is het waar?
<OerHeks> ..roughly 9%..
<FOAD> "the Ministry of Defence in The Netherlands, who are using an Ubuntu-based client across a staggering 40,000 desktops."
<FOAD> Mm.
<xatr0z> lol overheen gelezen
<xatr0z> wow dat is wel vet, waarom lees ik dat niet ergens anders
<FOAD> Er is vast een belangrijk verschil tussen "Ubuntu" en "Ubuntu-based client".
<xatr0z> ik kan nergens iets vinden
<xatr0z> ben erg benieuwd waar zij die info vandaan hebben
<FOAD> Mogelijk uit de duim gezogen.
<xatr0z> http://www.bellenews.com/2012/05/03/science-tech/ubuntu-wants-to-increase-the-size-of-its-divergent-customer-base/
<xatr0z> hier staat het ook
<xatr0z> 3 mei dit jaar
<Maikel> met het C&P gehalte van de media tegenwoordig wet je dat niet
<Maikel> weet
<xatr0z> mjoah vanuit het OSOSS programma van de overheid zou dat wel kunnen hoor
<FOAD> Ik zie liever wat onafhankelijk bewijs.
<xatr0z> http://www.google.nl/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=24&cad=rja&ved=0CDAQFjADOBQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bigwobber.nl%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2009%2F06%2F20080514-ODFworkshop-BaukeKeulen.pdf&ei=XVeUUKvTK-O20QWG_4GwAQ&usg=AFQjCNHIZfTwqhMeTri0kfO7Ybo4rYqzMg
<xatr0z> vage link maar daar staat wat in van iemand die daar werkt
<xatr0z> ze hebben al sinds 2007 dus een programma vanuit OSOSS om iig open source beschikbaar te hebben
<xatr0z> maar voor desktop nog MS
<xatr0z> oh en dit:
<xatr0z> http://www.ictu.nl/archief/noiv.nl/actueel/nieuws/2007/12/verslag-ososs-jaarcongres-2007-terugkijken-en-vooruitzien/index.html
<xatr0z> Uitgebreid ging Sessink in op de 'Veilig Internet'-dienst, een project dat met name virussen buiten de deur moet houden. Dankzij een aantal open-sourceprogramma's (waaronder de browser Firefox en het besturingssysteem Ubuntu) wordt bij DTO (dat binnenkort onder de naam Ivent verder door het leven zal gaan) een omgeving gecreëerd, waarbij Defensiepersoneel gebruik kan maken van een veilig systeem. Het zal nog even duren voordat het door DTO ontwikkelde systee
<xatr0z> dat was in 2007
<xatr0z> dat is nu kennelijk af
<FOAD> Mm.
<FOAD> Ik vermoed dat de gemiddelde soldaat nog gewoon IE gebruikt onder Windows.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-11-03
<Maikel> bradley manning niet iig
<dozer> hallo
<dozer> na een schone install kan ik b.v  playonlinux niet installeren, foutmelding met pakket afhankelijkheden. iemand een idee?
<pim> Goedenmiddag, is dit het kanaal waar ik vragen over ubuntu kan stellen?
<lordievader> pim: Dat heb je juist, wat is je vraag?
<pim> Ik ben een oude vastgelope laptop aan het opstarten vanaf een usb-stick met ubuntu 12.10, alleen wordt er op een gegeven moment een [username] en [password] gevraagd. Heb al wat gezocht naar een oplossing, maar er nog geen gevonden.
<pim> Enig idee?
<lordievader> pim: Ik volg het niet helemaal, heb ik het correct als ik zeg dat je op een laptop Ubuntu 12.10 probeert op te starten (vanaf een usb-stick), maar je een login scherm krijgt?
<pim> Dat klopt. Ik heb op de usb 12.10 gezet en de laptop opgestart via de usb-stick. Nadat ubuntu is opgestart kan ik kiezen tussen het draaien vanaf de usb of instaleren. Als ik vanaf de usb doe wordt er op een gegeven momet om een [username] en [password] gevraagd.
<lordievader> pim: Hoe heb je de usb-stick gemaakt?
<pim> met een pc en het programma linux live usb creator.
<lordievader> pim: Hmm, dat zou dan goed moeten zijn. Daar heb je neem ik aan ook geen password ergens ingesteld?
<pim> nergens nee
<pim> blanco door entere werkt ook niet evenals username: ubuntu en password: ubuntu
<lordievader> pim: Je zou de usb stick opnieuw kunnen maken met UNetbootin, word vaak aangeraden: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<pim> hij negint wel met het draaien van ubuntu denk ik, wat ik kan op en gegeven moment de taal instellen en kiezen tussen 'ubuntu uitproberen' en 'ubuntu instaleren'.
<lordievader> pim: En wat gebeurt er als je voor Ubuntu Uitproberen kiest?
<pim> Dan wordt er om de [username] en [password] gevraagd.
<lordievader> pim: Ah, oke. Ik zou de usb-stick opnieuw maken met UNetbootin of van 12.04 een usb-stick maken.
<pim> Dan ga ik dat proberen. In ieder geval bedankt en wellicht tot later, als de problemen zich voor blijven doen. Gr.
<pim> @lordievader. Gelukt. Alleen zit er een internetbrowser in zoals firefox? En kan ik nog in mijn oude bestanden die in windows staan?
<pim> Firefox gevonden. Nu nog mijn oude bestanden die in windows op de harde schijf staan. Suggesties?
<OerHeks> staat je HDD niet al in Nautilus op de zijbalk?
<OerHeks> zo niet, ntfs-3g installeren, en dan kan je bij die partities.
<dabas_> Hallo, iemand ervaring met een energie zuinige ubuntu server (taken: dlna, xmbc, vpn, fileserver, radio)?
<xatr0z> dabas_: xbmc + paar dingetjes ga ik op raspberry pi doen
<warddr> dabas_, een raspberry pi?
<xatr0z> :D
<warddr> ben de mijne ook als server aan het installeren, maar moet even een condensator vervangen, is afgebroken
<xatr0z> maar zou me dan niet enkel op ubuntu focussen
<xatr0z> ubuntu is toch wat meer bloated dus als je energiezuinige server wil zou dat niet mijn eerste keuze zijn
 * warddr gebruikt arch linux, maar debian is voor servers heel gelijkaardig aan ubuntu
<xatr0z> maar raspberry pi kun je raspbmc of openelec gebruiken
<dabas_> nee geen rasperry pi
<warddr> dabas_, wat wil je dan wel?
<dabas_> sorry, even tel
<dabas_> nee het zal een zelf te bouwen systeem worden, het moet geen powerkiller worden maar moet wel vlot de taken kunnen uitvoeren
<dabas_> zo zal deze gekoppeld zijn aan een tv voor xbmc en zal deze moeten streamen via dlna naar een andere tv
<dabas_> fileserving en vpn zijn niet echt cpu vreters
<dabas_> iemand een refentie naar hardware (intel, amd), welke socket, voeding, ssd of niet, welk OS hebben jullie?
<sarawara> kan iemand mij vertellen hoe ik een file in een map van een programma kan steken? (in library van prolog)
<sarawara> eh ah ja, weer vergeten, goeiemiddag (avond?) mensen
<lord4163> hallo
<sarawara> dag
<smileE17> is redmar hier soms? :)
<StefandeVries> Ja, trijntje ^
<smileE17> oo :p
<smileE17> trijntje: ping
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat is dus al gebeurd, smileE17. Hoeft niet nog eens. ;)
<smileE17> heeft hij dat als stalk woord :)
<smileE17> ik spreek 'm nog wel :)
<smileE17> daag :)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-11-04
<lord4163> Mogguh
<lord4163> Waar staan al de launchers die in de Dash worden geplaatst?
<lord4163_> Iemand die mij kan helpen?
<trijntje> lord4163_: /usr/share/applications
<trijntje> http://askubuntu.com/questions/117341/how-can-i-find-desktop-files
<exalt> hoi allen
<Ruud> Hoe kan ik het beste linux installeren op een laptop zonder besturingssysteem?
<pim> Goedenmiddag, ik heb net ubuntu geinstalleerd, maar krijg de iconen in de sitebar van de desktop niet te zien. Hoe krijg ik ze zichtbaar?
<pim> Goedenmiddag, de pictogrammen in de starter zijn bij mij niet zichtbaar, hoe krijg ik die zichtbaar?
<CoolePascal> ik begrijp neiet preceis wat je bedoeld
<CoolePascal> heb je wel een taakbalk ?
<pim> Ik heb boven wel een taakbalk, maar links waar de pictogrammen op je desktop staan zie ik niet. Als ik er met de cursor overheen ga zie ik alleen een zwart vlaktje met de naam van het pictogram, bijvoorbeeld Dash home of persoonlijke map.
<pim> ik zie dus geen pictogrammen zoals het wereldbolletje met de vos van Firefox
<OerHeks> Heb je al extra stuurprogramma's nagekeken of er een driver voor je videokaart beschikbaar is ?
<pim> ? en hoe doe ik dat?
<OerHeks> hmm lastig als je geen zijbalk hebt, open terminal met ctrl + alt + T  "gtk-jockey"
<OerHeks> dat is de routine om stuurprogramma's te starten
<pim> heb ik geopend. en dan?
<OerHeks> als gtk-jockey gestart is, wijst dat zich vanzelf
<pim> ik begrijp dat ik gtk-jockey moet intypen?
<OerHeks> jups
<pim> geeft aan, opdracht niet gevonden
<lordievader> pim: OerHeks bedoelt jockey-gtk
<OerHeks> o gut, ik ben abuis
<OerHeks> idd lordie
<pim> dan gebeurd er wel wat.
<pim> de melding dat er geen nit-vrije stuurprogramma's in gebruik zijn.
<OerHeks> niet in gebruik, is er wel 1 beschikbaar ?
<pim> hoe zie ik dat
<pim> ik zie twee items, 1- grafisch versneld stuurprogramma en 2- stuurprogramma met hardwareversnelling
<OerHeks> juist, dat zijn 2 'gesloten stuurprogramma's"
<OerHeks> neem de 1e driver, fail safe.
<pim> heb de aanbevolen aangeklikt en die wordt geinstalleerd
<OerHeks> mooi, daarna moet je waarschijnlijk rebooten.
<pim> rebooten? Opnieuw opstarten?
<OerHeks> ja, de installatie geeft dat zelf ook aan.
<pim> oke, hopelijk werkt het. Hartelijk dank alvast.
<OerHeks> succes, anders to zometeen.
<pim> Inderdaad, anders ben ik snel weer terug. :-)
<pim> Ik heb de vraag om te herstarten niet gekregen, maar ga hem zelf dan maar herstarten.
<OerHeks> :-)
<pim> Gelukt, alle pictogrammen zijn zichtbaar, echter nu een ander probleem/uitdaging.
<pim> Kan de laptop niet opstarten zonder de usb-stick waar ubuntu op stond.
<pim> Opstarten zonder de stick blijft de laptop hangen op een zwart scherm met knipperende cursor
<pim> Als ik met het opstarten dmv de usb-stick de stick eruit haal op het moment dat ik mijn ww ingetypt heb draait ubuntu verder prima. suggesties?
<OerHeks> huh?
 * OerHeks is perplex, booten van usb tot ww en dan werkt het ..
<lordievader> pim: Heb je GRUB toevallig op je usb-stick geplaatst?
<pim> Geen idee. heb gister op jouw advies ububntu op de usb-stick gezet met een programma, weet even niet meer welke, maar toen kon ik mijn vast gelopen windows laptop wel opstarten en ubuntu instaleren.
<lordievader> pim: Ik heb zo een gevoel dat je bootsector van je HDD geen grub bevat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<OerHeks> .. of de nomodeset optie ..
<pim> Als ik het hele verhaal doorloop krijg ik weer grub in de bootsector? Heb alleen geen ubuntu cd, maar van het net gehaald.
<lordievader> pim: Ik geloof dat je die commands ook vanaf je huidig installatie kunt doen. De tutorial is geschreven voor als Windows grub van je pc heeft gegooid, ofwel je komt niet meer in je Ubuntu installatie.
<pim> ik ga het proberen.
<pim> Wat is de device van mijn Ubuntu install? Wat moet op de plaats van de drie xxx komen?
<lordievader>  pim: Wat spuugt dit command uit: ls -l /dev/disk/by-label/
<pim> moet ik een wachtwoord geven en als ik mijn ww in typ krijg ik de melding dat de map of bestand niet bestaat
<lordievader> pim: Ik volg je niet.
<pim> Dit is wat ik heb ingetypt en het antwoord dat ik kreeg: psdv@LaptopDELL:~$ ls -1 /dev/disk/by-label/ ls: kan geen toegang krijgen tot /dev/disk/by-label/: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<lordievader> pim: Laten we het anders doen, als je het commando "mount" uitvoerd krijg je al je mounts te zien. Welke drive is er gemount naar / ?
<OerHeks> ls -l of ls -1 ??
<pim> sbd1 on /media/kingston4gb. kan dat?
<pim> Moet er helaas vandoor. Ga het straks nog eens proberen. Wellicht tot dan. In ieder geval bedankt tot zover. Gr
<nicky> hallo
<nicky> kan iemmand mij helpen
<OerHeks> hallo nicky
<nicky> oerheks: hoi
<nicky> oerheks: kan er op ubuntu ook android gedraaid worden ?
<OerHeks> ja, je kan virtual box installeren en een android iso voor laptop downloaden
<OerHeks> Best geinig, al zal veel niet werken, zoals gps-applicaties
<OerHeks> http://www.android-x86.org/download
<nicky> oerheks: het gaat mij meer om de spelletjes eigenlijk :$
<OerHeks> ja, als je android hebt lopen, kan je spelletjes ophalen.
<OerHeks> niet gegarandeerd dat alles werkt, sommige spellekes willen GPS of zo'n bewegings sensor. dat gaat niet werken.
<nicky> virtual box installeren gewoon vanuit google ?
<OerHeks> je kan ook een SDK installeren om android spelletjes te maken >>https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AndroidSDK
<nicky> maken?
<OerHeks> ik zou vbox gebruiken uit software centre, of via de site van virtualbox.
<nicky> ik ga eens even naar sc maar mijn verbinding is nog al traag deel vanuit mijn nokia en ben al over mn bundel heen XD
<lord4163> Attentie, hoe kan ik mijn pc aansluiten via video kabel?
<lord4163> iemand?
<johanvd> gewoon inprikken en de tv aanzetten op het goede ingangsignaal?
<lord4163> helaas werkt dat niet
<johanvd> wat voor videokaart heb je en welke drivers gebruik je? om wat voor kabel gaat het?
<lord4163> Het gaat om een RCA kabel, hmmm hij zit niet in de videokaart, maar in een tv kaart, het is een hp mediacenter blahblahblah
<lordievader> lord4163: Weet je zeker dat die rca op je tv kaart een output is en niet een input?
<lord4163> waarvoor zou er een input opzitten dan?
<lordievader> lord4163: Om RCA sources op te nemen natuurlijk, denk aan een oude play-station of iets dergelijks.
<lord4163> ohw oke
<nicky> hoi
<nicky> wie kan mij helpen
<CoolePascal> waarmec
<CoolePascal> ?
<nicky> ik heb deze comando ingevoerd : apt-get install ia32-libs en krijg dit ..
<lordievader> lord4163: Laat ik het anders stellen, op mijn zeer oude tv-kaart is het een input geen output.
<nicky> E: Kon het vergrendelingsbestand '/var/lib/dpkg/lock' niet openen - open (13: Toegang geweigerd) E: Kan de beheersmap (/var/lib/dpkg/) niet vergrendelen. Heeft u beheerdersrechten?
<lordievader> lord4163: Wat wil je precies doen?
<lord4163> Het is een output, want op de voorkant zitten de inputs
<lord4163> ik wil mijn tv aansluiten op mijn pc
<lordievader> lord4163: En wat voor een aansluitingen heb je op beide?
<lord4163> Video
<lord4163> Zon gele kabel
<lordievader> lord4163: Prik die eens in je video-kaart (gegeven dat je video-kaart die aansluiting heeft, dan wel een adapter).
<lord4163> ja die moet ik dan zoeken.
<xatr0z> nicky: type eens sudo apt-get install ia32-libs (sudo ervoor)
<xatr0z> nicky: staat een ander programma zoals software center update manager of synaptic nog aan ?
<nicky> nee
<nicky> ik ga het eens op jou manier doen
<xatr0z> dan was dat het, sudo ervoor betekend dat je het als administrator (root) uitvoert
<xatr0z> dat is nodig voor apt-get
<xatr0z> daarna nog wel ff je wachtwoord (van je huidige account) intypen dus
<nicky> Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd        De status informatie wordt gelezen... Klaar Pakket ia32-libs is niet beschikbaar, hoewel er naar verwezen wordt door een ander pakket. Mogelijk betekent dit dat het pakket ontbreekt, verouderd is, of enkel beschikbaar is van een andere bron  E: Pakket 'ia32-libs' heeft geen kandidaat voor installatie
<nicky> ik wil namelijk android instaleren
<xatr0z> nicky: ah, het heet niet meer ia32-libs maar ia32-libs-multiarch
<xatr0z> die error betekend dat ia32-libs niet meer bestaat
<xatr0z> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch
<xatr0z> wordt het dan
<lord4163> Hij heeft nu signaal, maar het is bijna alleen maar wit beeld
<OerHeks> logisch, je tvkaart heeft meestal geen tv out.
<OerHeks> althans, ik ken geen tvkaart met tvout
<lord4163> videokaart heb ik hem nu
<lord4163> moet ik hem misschien nog in xorg zetten ofzo?
<nicky> wat moet ik hier mee doen ?
<nicky> nickywubben@NRoos:~$ sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd        De status informatie wordt gelezen... Klaar Pakket sun-java6-jdk is niet beschikbaar, hoewel er naar verwezen wordt door een ander pakket. Mogelijk betekent dit dat het pakket ontbreekt, verouderd is, of enkel beschikbaar is van een andere bron  E: Pakket 'sun-java6-jdk' heeft geen kandidaat voor i
<OerHeks> sun java zit niet meer in de repo's
<OerHeks> check je software centre maar.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<OerHeks> "als een website niet met OpenJDK overweg kan, dan maar niet"
<xatr0z> nicky: maw, je hebt al een opensource versie van java geinstalleerd
<xatr0z> volgens mij werkt dat wel met android dus als je wil proberen kun je die stap overslaan
<xatr0z> maar als je echt zelf apps wilt maken moet je geloof ik wel de echte handmatig installeren
<OerHeks> dat klopt. en die java link geeft de manier aan om 6 + 7 te installeren.
<nicky> ik heb java jdk
<nicky> ik wil android maar krijg het niet op mijn laptop
<xatr0z> mja daar heb ik ook wel even mee zitten kloten
<xatr0z> je volgt neem ik aan deze instructies: https://developer.android.com/sdk/installing/index.html
<xatr0z> nouja eerst dus ia32-libs-multiarch, die heb je nu als het goed is.
<OerHeks> ik gaf eerder al deze url > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AndroidSDK
<MustangMan> welk programma is er om de temperatuur te meten van een laptop, iemand?
<angela-> goedeavond welk pakket iseen goede gratis mp3 downloader in software centrum?
<angela-> MustangMan,  probeer in software centrum in het zoek vlak inte typen ged ook vor mij zelf eigenlijk temp meter laptop
<angela-> dan word je door verween welk pakket je het beste kan instaleren
<OerHeks> MustangMan, lm sensors > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<OerHeks> "een gratis mp3downloader" .. geen idee, wget ?
<angela-> weet ik ook niet hoe OerHeks
<StefandeVries> angela-: wat voor mp3's?
<angela-> gewwomn muziek bestanden die je normaal kan af spelen
<OerHeks> 10 jaar gelee had je kazaa en dat soort meuk.
<Maikel> transmission
<Maikel> fucktimkuik.nl of zo
<Maikel> sterkte
<Maikel> ktorrent werkt ook goed
<angela-> ik had daat limewire of hoe het dat andere proggie ook weer er voor
<Maikel> the data must flow
<angela-> kan ook met torrents inderdaat
<angela-> maar waar vind ik torrent site`s voor linux?
<OerHeks> leef je uit >>> http://freemetalalbums.wordpress.com/ of http://www.opsound.org/ of http://opensourcemusic.com/free-music-downloads/
<Maikel> of de meta proxy : http://www.fucktimkuik.org/
<angela-> dank je
<OerHeks> ja zeg, we gaan je niet helpen met torrents van 'gratis muziekjes'
<Maikel> hahaha
<angela-> lol OerHeks  ik heb het toch al gevonden kan ook via de normale windows torrent site`s
<OerHeks> ja, torrents zijn universeel.
<angela-> alleen even de goede cliente zoenken en instaleren
<StefandeVries> Transmission.
<angela-> klopt
<angela-> u gaat door voot fr koelkast
<OerHeks> Transmission is standaard, deluge is een fijn alternatiefje
<lordievader> Transmission heeft ook een fijne daemon :)
 * OerHeks gebruikt uiteraard Ktorrent
<pim> is oerheks nog aanwezig?
<pim> of lordievader?
<Innocuous> Misschien een beetje domme vraag, maar als je een bash script maakt voert bash de commando's dan 1 voor 1 uit of gaat dat tegelijkertijd?
<FOAD> 1 voor 1.
<Innocuous> ah ok dach ik al dank FOAD
<FOAD> NP. :)
<Innocuous> Kan ik nog zo'n soort vraag stellen?
<Priyantha> haaai haaai :P
<Innocuous> Moet op een if statement altijd else volgen of is dat optioneel?
<imkes60> optioneel
<OerHeks> :-)
<Innocuous> Ok nogmaals dank...
<Innocuous> Zijn hier nog mensen? Nog 1 vraag voordat ik kan gaan slapen
<warddr> Innocuous, stel maar, ik zal proberen antwoorden
<Innocuous> Die tijdsaanduiding die je ziet, als laatste keer dat je iets met een file gedaan hebt. Is dat als je een groot kopieert, het moment dat het bestand volledig gekopieert is?
<warddr> daar heb ik geen idee van
<Innocuous> ah ok
<Innocuous> nou ja, bedankt voor je respons, dat zoek ik dan morgen wel uit
#ubuntu-nl 2013-10-28
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<OerHeks> môge lordievader
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het met jou?
<OerHeks> Prima, ik mag niet gaan werken :-D
<OerHeks> En met jou?
<OerHeks> Ik ga dus vandaag maar weer eens Kubuntu uitproberen.
<lordievader> Gaat ook lekker. Je mag niet werken vanwege de storm?
<OerHeks> Jups, werd gebeld of ik thuis wilde blijven.
<lordievader> Hehe, nice ;) Veel plezier.
<brody> hallo allemaal
<lordievader> HEy brody
<lordievader> Hey*
<brody> hoi
<brody> kan iemand me helpen met een installatie en configuratie handleiding om met linux 's ubuntu server 12.04.4 een web en mail en ftp server te maken?
<brody> totnogtoe ben ik blond voor linux
<brody> het zou veiligere OS zijn itt overige besturingssystemen, is dat correct?
<lordievader> brody: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-12.04-lts-apache2-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3
<brody> thx Lordievader
<lordievader> brody: Veel plezier.
<brody> zal wel lukken
<brody> is linux hacker-free?
<brody> of kleeft daar ook nog risico aan?
<OerHeks> Een server is bijna hacker-free als je hem niet aan het internet hangt.
<lordievader> Alles is hacker vrij als je hem geen netwerk verbinding geeft...
<brody> ja, die slogan had ik ook, alleen van linux wist ik het niet zeker
<brody> stel dat ik alleen de poorten 80, 110 en 25 open zet... kunnen hackers dan toch nog bij de instellingen en iets uithalen?
<brody> op m'n firewall bedoel ik
<lordievader> brody: Als ze vastberaden zijn en bij de NSA werken vast wel, maar ik zou mij er niet al te veel druk om maken.
<brody> :) nsa
<brody> ok
<OerHeks> geen simpele passwoorden gebruiken, fail2ban instellen, en geen makkelijke wegen instellen om je server te beheren, zoals zonder 'sudo' rechten werken.
<brody> ik geloof er niet echt in dat ze zoveel hebben getapt. 1,8 milj. alleen nl al, daar hebben ze niet genoeg mankracht voor om de hele wereld te monitoren
<OerHeks> Het gsm-netwerk versleuteling A5/1 algoritme was al in 2009 door Karsten Nohl gekraakt.
<brody> Oerheks: staat genoteerd. ik heb hem daarnet geinstalleerd, nu ff uitzoeken hoe ik m'n geregistreerd urltje door kan voeren
<Klap-innn> brody: ik neem aan dat er flink wat rekenwerk wordt gestopt in data aan elkaar knopen. zodat specifieke targets er zo uit kunnen halen
<brody> gekraakt op de publieke plaats, het moet toch zeker waterdicht zijn achter de linie waar hun servers staan?
<brody> geen idee, heb de data woorden van mobieltjes nog nooit bekeken
<Klap-innn> verder zorgen dat je de juiste trefwoorden gebruikt, dan wordt je vanzelf een interressant doelwit voor ze ;)
<brody> :)
<Fermata> NSAtapt alleen af.
<Fermata> Ze analyseren pas als daar aanleiding toe is. ;)
<brody> ahhh
<brody> leek me ook al onmogelijk om alles af te luisteren
<brody> met welk commando kom ik bij de mailserver instellingen?
<ubuntustarter> hallo allemaal weer
<ubuntustarter> woont er iemand in het zuiden van het land die mij wilt helpen met het configureren van ubuntu server (mail/web/ftp)?
<ubuntustarter> desnoods tegen betaling
<exalt> hoi, help. mijn unity interface is weg, op mijn bureaublaachtergront, window decorations na
<Jpdr12> Probleem: Ubuntu 13.10 naast win 8.1 installeren. Instal wizard geeft bij type installatie geen keuzes weer. Als ik handmatig partitie wil toevoegen dan crashed de wizard... Via gemarteld
<Jpdr12> Gparted gedaan, alle schijven wel te zien
<OerHeks> Hoe groot is uw HDD ?
<OerHeks> 2 tb+ ?
<Jpdr12> 2 TB
<Jpdr12> En nog een SSD van 30 GB
<OerHeks> parted zou moeten werken dan idd
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<exalt> OerHeks: kan je mij ook helpen ?? :P
<Jpdr12> Ext4 aangemaakt met gparted van ongeveer 50 GB, maar de wizard geeft geen type installatie aan... Als ik op,+ klik om handmatig toe te voegen crashed de wizard...
<exalt> OerHeks: Jpdr12 heb jij een gpt of mbr partitie tabel ?
<OerHeks> Ik hjeb geen ervaring met UEFI, ik dacht dat er iets was met gpt en legacy bios ..
<Jpdr12> Bios staat op UEfi
<Jpdr12> Via USB stick Ubuntu install, USB als eerste in de opstartlijst...
<Jpdr12> Bij instal ook de error geen basisbestandssysteem...
<Jpdr12> Iemand een idee hoe ik toch kan dual booten ?
<OerHeks> Je hebt lege ruimte op je HDD ?
<Jpdr12> Ja nog 1,5 TB
<OerHeks> *ongepartitioneerd bedoel ik
<Jpdr12> 1,2 TB vrij, 50 GB ext4
<OerHeks> oke, dan kan de error niet daarvan komen
<OerHeks> Ik heb eerlijk gezegd geen idee wat je nu zou moeten doen :-(
<Jpdr12> Idem, al 3 dagen op aan het zoeken...
<OerHeks> Heb je de optie voor legacy bios ?
<Jpdr12> Ook via live dvd opgestart, netnhetzelfde probleem.
<Jpdr12> Heb ik ook gedaan, start windowsv8 dan op
<OerHeks> ow in die UEFI wiki, staat:  disable QuickBoot/FastBoot
<OerHeks> dat kan de boel ook verstoren
<Jpdr12> Heb ik in windows 8 energiebeheer ook gedaan
<OerHeks> Nu hoop ik dat er iemand meeleest die wel weet hoe het zit...
<Jpdr12> Ik hoop het ook
<Jpdr12> Dus bij stap 4 krijg ik het type kader maar kan ik niets kiezen en ook niet handmatig partities maken want de knoppen werken niet. Als ik dan op installeer duw krijg ik... Er is geen juiste basisbestandssysteem...
<Jpdr12> Niemand?
<Fermata>  /w 2
<exalt> unity-panel-service: no process found, wie weet hier iets van?
<exalt> unity-panel-service: no process found, wie weet hier iets van?
#ubuntu-nl 2013-10-29
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<MrQuist> Zo.
<MrQuist> Waar is de koffie?
 * Fermata geeft MrQuist een emmer pleur.
<Fermata> Suiker en melk doen we niet aan.
 * MrQuist zijn dank is groot.
<exalt> hallo, mijn unity top bar is leeg, geen systray en geen global menu, iemand een idee ?
<OerHeks> ik was weer even aan het zoeken voor je, exalt
<OerHeks> "  sudo dconf reset -f /org/compiz && gnome-session-quit "
<OerHeks> zie http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2174449&s=2b8343aaf2c904fa4625e9a880f1c327&p=12789662#post12789662
<OerHeks> of deze > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2136435&page=3&p=12611806#post12611806
<exalt> OerHeks: weet je het zeker? dat eerste commando is al fout
<exalt> het is sudo dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<OerHeks> nee, weet dat niet zeker, maar er is geen eenduidig antwoord :(
<exalt> nog maar eens proberen dan , brb
<exalt> geen verschil
<OerHeks> :-(
<exalt_> zucht klote unity
<OerHeks> Ik ben nog niet over naar 13.10.
<exalt_> in #ubuntu gaat er ookal nooit iemand in op mijn vragen over het probleem... het was er zomaar en niemand blijkt het te kennen
<OerHeks> Het was ook even rustig. nu zit Ikonia er, dat is een toppertje
<OerHeks> geen fking gebruiken :-D
<exalt_> ja... ik wordt er stront ziek van
<OerHeks> ik snap ..
<exalt_> OerHeks: die ikonia is een dombo
<exalt_> ik heb een reputatie van 10 nodig voor een foto :S
<OerHeks> gewoon een url naar dropbox of picpaste plaatsen
<exalt_> drops
<Fons> Ik heb Ubuntu geïnstalleerd via de optie iets anders, handmatig partities gemaakt. Alles verloopt vlot pc start opnieuw op na installatie, grub geeft ubuntu niet weer, alleen error 11.... Via Windows 8 kan ik wel nog op pc. Hoe geraak ik terug in Ubuntu vanuit mijn opstartscherm?
<OerHeks> Fons, bekend probleem, run bootrepair en de boel zal gefixt zijn >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<OerHeks> * bekend windows8/uefi probleem
<Fons> Bootrepair in ubuntu live disc of in win 8 draaien?
<OerHeks> in live disk, is het handigste
<OerHeks> Ik had Firefox volledig verwijderd, nu krijg ik die waardeloze browser TOCH in mijn updates, hoe kan dat?
<Kebabfish> waarschijnlijk zijn niet alle bijbehorende pakketten weg gehaald
<OerHeks> zeer vreemd :-(
<OerHeks> nou ja, ik heb hem weer verwijderd.
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get --purge autoremove firefox
<OerHeks> misschien dat de flash-installer die hook heeft ?
<Kebabfish> geen idee
<Kebabfish> ik zie het er niet tussen staan
<Kebabfish> iets van thunderbird misschien, of een verstopte library
<JanC> pakket 'autoremove' bestaat niet, denk ik  ;)
<JanC> OerHeks: je doet toch eerst een remove voor die autoremove hé?
<JanC> en geen pakketnaam bij autoremove
<OerHeks> ik heb alles via synaptics verwijderd, gewoon firefox removen haalt de taal niet weg
<OerHeks> en nog wat plugins
<OerHeks> effin, kwadelijk dat dit kan.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-10-30
<friti> Ik wil graag de mening van iedereen: hoe kan "instant messenger" (en dus ook "instant messenging") het beste naar het Nederlands worden vertaald?
<friti> Voor instant messenging/messages heb ik de volgende suggesties al binnen: "expres(s)berichten" en "chatten".
<friti> Heeft het überhaupt wel een vertaling nodig?
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Terminator> Goedemorgen allen.
<Terminator> Wat is gedeeltelijke opwaardering precies? Is dat een (gedeeltelijke) upgrade?
<lordievader> Hey Terminator
<Terminator> Ik wil niet zometeen ineens op 13.10 zitten namelijk :P
<friti> Terminator: Ja, een gedeeltelijke opwaardering is een gedeeltelijke update. Het vertaalteam vertaalt soms woorden die al lang ingeburgerd zijn.
<friti> *upgrade, noet update
<friti> ARGH! ik kna neit tpyen!
<Terminator> :)
<Terminator> Dat was inderdaad de vraag friti.
<Terminator> Ik wist dus niet zeker of het een upgrade of een update was :P
<Terminator> Thanks :)
<friti> Jup, gedeeltelijke upgrade (deze keer heb ik het juist getypt)
<jpdr1207> Ik heb ubuntu 13.10 geinstalleerd op mijn Dell XPS 2710. Daar stond al windows 8.1 op. Tijdens de installatie in ubuntu kon ik eerst geen partities zien omwile van de RAID fuctie op mijn pc. Via terminal deze kunnen uitzetten en partities handmatig kunnen aanmaken ( optie naast windows 8 installeren stond er niet bij ! ), na partities gemaakt te hebben, alles geinstalleerd zonder fout. De pc geeft melding om na de installatie opn
<jpdr1207> Na de opstart kan ik in het windows opstartbeheer kiezen uit windows 8.1 en linux ubuntu. Ik kies ubuntu en krijg volgende scherm :     minimal bash-like-line editing is supported. For the first word tab... Grub >   Ik zou graag kunnen kiezen als ik opstart tussen windows 8 of ubuntu. Hoe los ik dit op ?
<jpdr1207> boot-repair gedaan, niets veranderd...
<jpjacobs> is die bug in de installer er eigenlijk al uit, dat de 32 bit versie geen Windows 8 installatie ziet ?
<Wobbo> Ik vroeg mij af of ik de enige ben die erg veel problemen heb met 13.10. Erg, erg, erg veel problemen. Met verschillende, of het nou gaat over een update, 32/64, verse installatie of zelfs via VB zorgen voor: vastlopen, heel lang stil staan, zwarte achtergrond, vasthangen hang, muis still staan, software niet starten, sommige geen NL meer aanbieden, Ubuntu one wist pagina's, sommige software werkt niet meer, Aptana Studio 3 loopt niet g
<Wobbo> oed meer (vers geinstalleerd of niet, verschillende 13.10), Ubuntu uiterlijk ziet er niet goed op verschillende PC... Ik ben een vaste gebruiker sinds 6.04, op al me computers, incl. me werk. Deze versie lijkt echt de slechtste versie, of ben ik de enige die problemen heeft?
<jpjacobs> hmm ik zou: a) installatie medium en download controlleren b) eens een geheugen check laten lopen
<Wobbo> De nieuwe updates en aankomende updates hebben geen enkel nut.
<Wobbo> Maar ik hoop dat ik niet de enige ben met al deze problemen.
<Wobbo> ?
<Kebabfish> Ik heb geen problemen afgezien van vastlopers bij gebruik van windows snap met thunderbird en firefox
<Wobbo> Zelfs Chrome en Chromium werken niet goed. Dezelfde problemen bij ATI / intel / met en zonder open-source...
<Fermata_> Wobbo, heb je 13.10 geïnstalleerd door een upgrade vanaf 13.04?
<bathman> wat? ik kan op ubuntu 10.04 geen opera installeren??
<lordievader> Is 10.04 niet EOL?
<bathman> da's LTS en zou nog wel een tijd supported moeten zijn?
<lordievader> Jup, 9 mei 2013 heeft 10.04 EOL status gekregen: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/05/10/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-desktop-end-of-life-reached-on-may-9-2013/
<bathman> euh
<bathman> sorry :) 12.04
<lordievader> Ah dat is wat anders. Hoe probeer je Opera te installeren?
<bathman> danku cat /etc/issue
<bathman> apt-get install opera, en ook software center
<bathman> ongelooflijk hoeveel hits dat laatste geeft, maar niks dat op opera lijkt
<bathman> ik vind het wat spijtig: paar jaar terug van ubuntu overgestapt naar sabayon, maar dat laatste lijkt soms meer op varen met een olietanker
<bathman> maar nu ik weer ubuntu probeer, geeft het mij weer de dingen die me deden switchen :)
<lordievader> bathman: Wat is de error die je krijgt als je "sudo apt-get install opera" uitvoerd?
<bathman> ook: chromium dat om de 3 tellen crasht
<bathman> E: Package 'opera' has no installation candidate
<lordievader> bathman: Zou je de volledige output willen pastebinnen?
<bathman> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6331712/
<bathman> iets toevoegen aan /etc/apt/sources.list ofzo?
<bathman> hm, is allemaal lang geleden precies
<lordievader> bathman: Je hebt een "apt-get update" uitgevoerd neem ik aan?
<bathman> yes
<bathman> allez, toch nog recent
<bathman> momentje
<bathman> helpt spijtig genoeg niet
<lordievader> bathman: Wat krijg je hieruit: apt-cache policy opera? Ik heb ook geen installation canditate.
<bathman> blijkbaar hier ook niet
<lordievader> bathman: Ach je kunt ook altijd gewoon hun deb package installeren: http://www.opera.com/download/guide/?os=linux
<bathman> slim
<bathman> thx lordievader
<lordievader> bathman: You're welcome ;)
<Klap-innn> als je opera met de deb download van hun site installeert, zet ie zelf de repositories goed
<lordievader> Kijk eens aan :)
<Klap-innn> (Google Chrome doet het vergelijkbaar btw)
#ubuntu-nl 2013-10-31
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Kleunius> hi
<Kleunius> ik probeer ubuntu te installeren op mijn laptop met win 8 oem. ik heb in win 8 een partitie aangemaakt voor Ubuntu om deze daar op te installeren echter nu ik mijn bak gereboot heb en de live cd heb geopend. geeft de installer aan dat er geen besturingssysteem gevonden is, terwijl hij er wel nog op staat en als ik kies voor de optie iets anders krijg ik een scherm te zien met allerlei opties (sda van 1 t/m 5) met verschillende gro
<Kleunius> hoe kan ik zien welke schijf mijn partitie is die ik wil gebruiken?
<jpjacobs> Ik heb gelezen dat de 32 bit versie een fout in de installer heeft, waardoor ie windows 8 niet ziet
<jpjacobs> als je de 64 bit versie zou gebruiken zou het wel gedetecteerd moeten worden.
<jpjacobs> Alllesinds, zo was het met versie 13.04, maar de symptomen lijken me hetzelfde
<jpjacobs> (wat eigenlijk wel een grote flater is, aangezien 99% van de PC's tegenwoording met Windows 8 erop geleverd worden)
<Kleunius> Alright,  bedankt voor de tip, ga ik die versieneens downloaden
<Kleunius> haha ja precies elke pc die je koopt zit tegenwoordig wel een win 8 oem op behalve de macbooks ofc
<Kleunius> helaas de 64b versie geeft het identieke probleem
<Kleunius> zowel de foutieve schijfvolumes als het niet herkennen
<Kleunius> van win 8 dan
<lordievader> Kleunius: Zijn het toevallig dynamische volumes?
<Kleunius> ik neem aan van wel ik controleer het even
<lordievader> Kleunius: Ik hoop voor je van niet. Is een zeer vervelend Windows iets. Ubu weet er geen raad mee.
<Kleunius> oke indien dat het geval is is er dan nog een andere optie om unu te installeren of is dat dan alleen mogelijk indien win ervan gegooid wordt en ubuntu een volledige clean install krijgt?
<lordievader> Kleunius: Controleer eerst of het inderdaad een dynamic disk is. Voor mij was toen de enige resolutie een clean wipe en simple volumes aanmaken.
<Kleunius> heb je een tip om het snel op te vragen zie het bij de eigenschappen nergens terug komen
<lordievader> Kleunius: In Windows bij de partitie manager (of hoe die ook mag heten) staat het wel ergens bij.
<OerHeks> jpjacobs, de 32 bit installer kan niet met UEFI overweg.
<Guest78480> hallo?
<Kebabfish> hi
<jpjacobs> OerHeks: zijn ze eigenlijk van plan daar iets aan te doen?
<jpjacobs> want 't is een beetje knuddig niet?
<MrQuist> Zo.
<lordievader> Goede middag.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-11-01
<bathman> toevallig iemand die in ubuntu de plugin 'downloadhelper' gebruikt?
<bathman> ding werkte in een andere distro altijd perfect, in ubuntu krijg ik niks dan "conversion failed" bij converteren dan, downloaden gaat prima
<bathman> via google vind ik enkel tips die niet werken :(
<OerHeks> heb je een url van die downloadhelper?
<bathman> https://addons.mozilla.org/nl/firefox/addon/video-downloadhelper/
<bathman> iets anders dat ik probeerde dan, doet blijkbaar ook niks conversion: ffmulticonverter via de gelijknamige repo
<bathman> de boodschap failed converting of conversion failed verschijnt ook ONMIDDELLIJK wanneer ie eraan wil beginnen
<OerHeks> heb je die error altijd? ook als je iets anders download?
<OerHeks> bij jouw link staat FF 3.0 en bij deze 3.6 > https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/downthemall/
<bathman> hmm is dat geen andere?
<bathman> en ik geloof dat het altijd zo gaat, ja: failed converting, ook voor iets dat ik net probeerde
<OerHeks> nou ja, hij kan ook multi instance downloaden
<OerHeks> ik download altijd gewoon met full speed, maar dat ligt eraan wat en waar je download denk ik
<bathman> zou het niet kunnen dat die plugin gewoon geen rechten heeft op een /usr/bin/ map ofzo?
<OerHeks> lijkt erop dat je download url niet goed is  'Conversion does not support file with non-ascii characters in the path'
<bathman> ik heb jaren sabayon linux gebruikt, voor dezelfde plugin werkte dat altijd perfect?
<OerHeks> oudere firefox versie denk ik.
<bathman> hm, wie weet
<bathman> idd
<bathman> en ik zou opnieuw sabayon geïnstalleerd hebben (mijn hdd was stilletjes aan het doodgaan en ik heb mijn windows 7 ge-imaged en overgezet), maar de installcd deed niks :)
<bathman> 2x gedownload en gebrand, maar nieks
<bathman> maar heb bezoek.. dankje OerHeks voor raad :)
<bathman> o/
<OerHeks> :-)
<exalt> hey wie zijn de ubuntu-nl staff ?
<Fermata> Forum, IRC, webste?
<exalt> organisatie
<Fermata> exalt: en toch zal je iets specifieker moeten zijn. :P
<exalt> ik wil de link tussen LPI-nederland en ubuntu leggen
<exalt> ubuntu-nl*
<Fermata> In de zin van, bestuurlijk?
<exalt> jeo
<exalt> jep
<Fermata> Daarvoor zou je je moeten wenden tot de Gemeenschapsraad.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-11-02
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Kebabfish> goede morgen
<lordievader> Hey Kebabfish, hoe is het ermee?
<Kebabfish> Prima, met jou ook?
<lordievader> Best oke ;)
<Kebabfish> klinkt bijna goed genoeg :p
<lordievader> Goed genoeg waarvoor?
<Kebabfish> voor het weekend
<Ludo-Burcht> Gisterenavond ge-upgraded naar 13.10, alles draaide opperbest. Deze middag bij gewoon opstarten vijf verticale banden met horizontale zebrastrepen. Herstart in herstelmodus lukt, wat nu? Ik gebruik nu een andere PC  met Win 7. De "communicatie" Linux PC met problemen staat in dezelfde kamer. Kan iemand me vertellen wat te doen aub?
<Wobbo> Weet iemand hoe ik ervoor kan zorgen dat mijn scherm instellingen de standaart instelling wordt. Zodat het inlogscherm al goed  is ingeselt en nieuwe gebruikers niets hoeven aan te passen. Het gaat namelijk over 1080*1920 i.m.v. 1920*1080.
<Wobbo> Ik neem aan dat ik een instelling van mijn $HOME/.instellingding.iets copy/past naar zoals /etc/.instellingding.iets, aangezien een van de $HOME heeft al de goede instelling.
<Wobbo> Zoekend kan ik geen informatie vinden. Dit kan zijn omdat ik naar verkeerde namen zoek, ik gebruik ook Ubuntu in NL...
<Ludo-Burcht> <Ludo-Burcht> Gisterenavond ge-upgraded naar 13.10, alles draaide opperbest. Deze middag bij gewoon opstarten vijf verticale banden met horizontale zebrastrepen. Herstart in herstelmodus lukt, wat nu? Ik gebruik nu een andere PC  met Win 7. De "communicatie" Linux PC met problemen staat in dezelfde kamer. Kan iemand me vertellen wat te doen aub?
<Wobbo> Ludo-Burcht, ik hoop dat u geen haast heeft. Mensen hier vullen je graag helpen, maar soms is het rustig of niet achter de PC. Helaas kan ik u niet helpen.
<Ludo-Burcht> Haast en ongeduld, neen. Ik werk terug op de Linux PC, maar niet via de gewone boot. Als ik het toestel gewoon opstart, krijg ik zebrapaden ...
<Ludo-Burcht> Een ander probleem met de 13.10: bij het willen openen van de Unity Dash blokkeert de PC.
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Wat voor een grafische kaart heeft het systeem en welke driver gebruik je?
<Ludo-Burcht> ha lordievader, we hebben nog al eens gechat, wait a moment, ik kijk na
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: "lspci -k |grep -A 2 VGA" wil daarvoor wel helpen ;)
<Ludo-Burcht> thanks, toen ik ging kijken ... wenste de PC niet meer spontaan mee te werken, terug plat, een ogenblikjer nog aub
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Fijn he, computers ;)
<Ludo-Burcht> Wreed knap!
<Ludo-Burcht> het is een NVidia ??? (nog iets), ik heb nog ergens de DVD liggen, maar de driver werd wel nadien ge-update
<OerHeks> NVIdia ??? nogiets?
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Zou je de ouput van het commando dat ik je eerder gaf willen pastebinnen?
<Ludo-Burcht> Deze P°C is wel een MS PC in dezelfde kamer, ik moet dus "overschrijven"
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Je hoeft alleen de link over te tikken ;)
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: lspci -k|grep -A 2 VGA|pastebinit (wellicht moet je pastebinit eerst nog installeren)
<Ludo-Burcht> OKµ
<Ludo-Burcht> nog eens rebooten
<Ludo-Burcht> geavanceerde opties, eerste lijn (linux 3.11.012 etc)
<Ludo-Burcht> ik heb serieus spijt van de upgrade
<Ludo-Burcht> Toon ik naar het terminalvenster wikde, plat. Allemaal kleuren, terug uitgezet met der knop, boot, herstelmodus, het lukt. By the way, de windows XP versie, die er nog op staat  geeft geen probleem
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Met terminalvenster neem ik aan dat je een tty bedoeld? Kan je van uit de recovery mode niet een root shell aan roepen? Moet je wel eerst even de optie van een internet verbinding doorlopen.
<Ludo-Burcht> ik heb je lijn ingetik en uitgevoerd
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Dan krijg je als het goed is een linkje, zou je die hier willen plaatsen?
<Ludo-Burcht> hoe herken ik het linkje?
<Ludo-Burcht> er staan enkele dozijnen lijnen
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Heb je deze uitgevoerd: "lspci -k|grep -A 2 VGA|pastebinit" (wellicht moet je pastebinit nog installeren)
<Ludo-Burcht> ja waarschijnlijk, want ik krijg het bericht: lspci invalid option "/"
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Het zijn | niet /
<Ludo-Burcht> sh ... sorry
<Ludo-Burcht> linux vraagt pastebinit te installeren ik doe het
<Ludo-Burcht> gedaan
<Ludo-Burcht> nu nog die link vinden
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Dat zou de output van het programma pastebinit moeten zijn.
<lordievader> Alles wat je naar pastebinit piped gooit hij op pastebin.ubuntu.com en geeft de link ernaar als output.
<Ludo-Burcht> ik vind wel het program niet en naar de dash gaan = blokkeren
<Ludo-Burcht> wat tik ik in de command line?
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Pak er een tty bij en tik het daar in.
<lordievader> Pastebinit is een cli app, vind het niet gek dat hij niet in de dash voorkomt? Heet het menu tegenwoordig de dash? Vage naam.
<Ludo-Burcht> unity dash en tty = terminalvenster, ik heb een 2de en daar pastebinit in getikt: geen reactie
<Ludo-Burcht> ik ben wel al een paar jaar gebruiker van linux maar ken er de ba ... van, sorry. Ik vertelde het al ik ben 65 jaar jong
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Tty krijg je als je ctrl + alt +f1 indrukt, even voor de duidelijkheid. Heb je het volledige commando gebruikt, pastebinit verwacht wel iets op stdin: "lspci -k|grep -A 2 VGA|pastebinit"
<Ludo-Burcht> ik deed ctl+Alt+T, mis dus?
<Ludo-Burcht> bij Ctl+alt+f2 krijg ik een zwart scherm met STEP lopgin (step = naam PC)
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Dan krijg je de terminal emulator van gnome/unity. Verder maakt het niet uit welke je gebruikt. Vind het persoonlijk handiger om de tty te gebruiken als de gui instabiel is.
<Ludo-Burcht> login ipv lopgin
<Ludo-Burcht> en ik weet niet wat ik daarmee aan moet, uitzetten?
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Klopt, dat is de text-based login. Linux is van origine text-based.
<Ludo-Burcht> ik heb geen login voor deze pc
<Ludo-Burcht> wel een paswoord
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Maargoed om bij het begin te beginnen. Je bent nu bij een tty? Juist?
<Ludo-Burcht> ja, één groot zwart scherm ubuntu 13.10 STEO tty2 daaronder STEP login:
<Ludo-Burcht> STEO = STEP
<lordievader> Mooi zo, daar log je in met de username en wachtwoord die je altijd gebruikt.
<Ludo-Burcht> login incorrect zegt ie
<Ludo-Burcht> mijn username: voornaam?
<Ludo-Burcht> neen dus
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Ik weet niet wat voor een username je tijdens de installatie hebt gekozen.
<Ludo-Burcht> Er werd gisteren geen username gevraagd
<lordievader> Dat is vreemd, goed kleine omweg. Ga terug naar Unity (ctrl+alt+f7) en open een terminal.
<Ludo-Burcht> done
<lordievader> Tik "whoami" en druk op enter.
<Ludo-Burcht> ludo
<Ludo-Burcht> net gebruikt (voornaam) maar niks geen reactie
<Ludo-Burcht> rare pc toch
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: "ludo" is dus jouw username. Dan gaan we terug naar een tty (ctrl+alt+f1), en log daar in met "ludo" en je wachtwoord.
<Ludo-Burcht> ahhhh zonder hoofdletter hij geeft nu ludo@step:tilde$
<lordievader> Kijk eens aan ;) Linux is hoofdletter gevoelig ;)
<Ludo-Burcht> tja de moderne tijd :p
<lordievader> Voer nu "lscpi -k|grep -A 2 VGA|pastebin", dit zou een link naar paste.ubuntu.com/<iets> moeten hebben.
<lordievader> Unix was geloof ik ook hoofdletter gevoelig...
<Ludo-Burcht> juist
<Ludo-Burcht> hij schrijft lscpi en pastebin opdracht niet gevonden
<lordievader> Ah tik fout "lspci -k|grep -A 2 VGA|pastebinit" <- dat is hem.
<Ludo-Burcht> PC: u probeert een leeg document te verzenden
<lordievader> ? Maar "lspci -k|grep -A 2 VGA" geeft output toch?
<Ludo-Burcht> PC schrijft: grep: VGA: ongeldig argument voor contextlengte
<lordievader> Je hebt een spatie tussen de  -A en de 2?
<Ludo-Burcht> daar is de fout, moment
<Ludo-Burcht> nog altijd  u probeert een leeg do ...
<lordievader> Kijk weer of je output krijgt zonder de pipe naar pastebinit.
<Ludo-Burcht> opnieuw en: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6348733/
<Ludo-Burcht> goed ?
<lordievader> Je hebt het -k flaggetje aan lspci mee gegeven, juist?
<OerHeks> 6200, die heeft de 173 driver nodig, dacht ik ?
<Ludo-Burcht> flaggetje ??? ik ben naar de link gegaan en krijg: NVIDIA Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200 TurboCache
<Ludo-Burcht> deze pc is een oud beestje dat ik alleen als e-mail, internet en FB "toestel" gebruik, maar op 13.04 draaide ie hééél fijn
<lordievader> Dat je commando "lspci -k" bevatte? Want anders kan ik concluderen dat er geen driver word geladen voor de GeForce 6200.
<lordievader> OerHeks: Eens kijken wat nVidia zegt dat ie moet hebben.
<Ludo-Burcht> ja, ik tikte lspci -k dat had je geschreven
<Ludo-Burcht> maar indien er geen (13.10) driver wordt geladen hoe draait ie dan nu, in herstelmodus?
 * OerHeks vermoed dat de strepen door de  SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder komen
<Ludo-Burcht> ajajaj, dat ziet er ingewikkeld uit
<lordievader> Hmm, de nvidia site faalt. Wil mij geen driver geven... Werkt de jockey tegenwoordig weer?
<OerHeks> er is een 173-updates beschikbaar dacht ik
<Ludo-Burcht> is hier een verband met het crashen bij unity dash?
<lordievader> Zou je het linkje hiervan willen geven: "jockey-text -l|pastebinit"
<OerHeks> (via jockey-gtk)
<Ludo-Burcht> lordievader: ik zie op howopensource.com: geforce driver = "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa" wat denk je?
<lordievader> Ik hou persoonlijk niet van xorg-edgers. Het probleem hier is dat er meerdere versies zijn van de geforce driver. De nieuwste support jouw kaart hoogstwaarschijnlijk niet. Daarom wil ik graag de output van "jockey-text -l|pastebinit" zien ;)
<Ludo-Burcht> moet ik dat intikken?
<lordievader> Jup, in een terminal/tty.
<Ludo-Burcht> het is toch een l (lima) en geen 1 (getal) voor pastebinit? moet ik jockey-common niet installeren?
<lordievader> Ja het is een l van list jockey-text --list doet hetzelfde, maar -l is minder tikken ;)
<Ludo-Burcht> ok? installeer ik dat program jockey-common?
<lordievader> Wordt jockey niet meer standaard mee geleverd O.o (Ach ergens ook wel te begrijpen.)
<Ludo-Burcht> neen13.10 heeft dat niet
<Ludo-Burcht> doen ?
<lordievader> Jup.
<Ludo-Burcht> done
<lordievader> jockey-text --list|pastebinit
<Ludo-Burcht> laatste lijn: instellen van nvidia-common (1:0.2.83)
<lordievader> Heb je dit uitgevoerd? "jockey-text --list|pastebinit"
<Ludo-Burcht> http:/paste.ubuntu.com/6348902
<Ludo-Burcht> slash te weinig
<Ludo-Burcht> http://paste./ubuntu.com/6348902
<lordievader> Hmm, OerHeks mening? De 173 zoals je al eerder zei?
<Ludo-Burcht> sh ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6348902
<Ludo-Burcht> BTW: ze draaien op Jim "conquest of the planet of the apes ..."
<Ludo-Burcht> zijn we daar mee bezig? met "the conquest" :p
<lordievader> Op goed geluk kun je de 173 versie installeren: sudo apt-get install nvidia-173 (ik hoop dat die werkt).
<Ludo-Burcht> Ok ik vlieg naar the Death Starn we zien wel
<Ludo-Burcht> uitpakken lukt al, the module is running, complete
<Ludo-Burcht> terug naar Tatooine?
<Ludo-Burcht> Lordievader, more to say, have you?
<lordievader> Het pakket is geinstalleerd?
<Ludo-Burcht> yep
<lordievader> Dan een reboot en kijk of het probleem is verholpen.
<Ludo-Burcht> OK
<Ludo-Burcht> ik start normaal op, blijf van alles af, en ...
<Ludo-Burcht> HET WERK TERUG NORMAAL, je moet je naam veranderen in LordWizzard
<lordievader> Goed om te horen. Hmm vind lordievader leuker klinken.
<Ludo-Burcht> de unity dash crashed ook niet meer, dankjewel
<OerHeks> netjes
<lordievader> Geen probleem.
<Ludo-Burcht> gelukkig is deze community er, een mens zou angst krijgen om een upgrade te doen, dankjewel allebei
<OerHeks> have fun Ludo-Burcht
<lordievader> Inderdaad, have fun ;)
<Ludo-Burcht> thanks Wizzardwitch :p
<Ludo-Burcht> nog een prettige avond, ik ga nu mijn mailtjes "doen"
 * OerHeks wacht op Pascal met de DarkTable upgrade naar 1.4 https://launchpad.net/~pmjdebruijn/+archive/darktable-release-plus
<OerHeks> vette focus tool update http://www.darktable.org/2013/11/determining-focus-in-lighttable/
<jemoeder> hi you want facking ugly and you should keep your mouth or I'll come to you and I pummel you greetings your mother
<OerHeks> ...
<lord4163> Oke?
#ubuntu-nl 2013-11-03
<friti> Wow, poedit en gtranslator zijn zo nutteloos als je eenmaal aan Lokalize gewend bent...
<friti> Correctie, ze LIJKEN nutteloos, iemand kan ze nog steeds nuttig vinden
<friti> Welke vertaalsoftware heeft jullie voorkeur? (niet allemaal tegelijk!)
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-10-27
<TBDutch> haha, via Pidgin op IRC! :P
<OerHeks> duifje
<TBDutch> Wel chill, Facebook en IRC in een app!
<TBDutch> Miss MSN wel :P
<TBDutch> Was Facebook aan instellen, en zag oppeens IRC staan, dacht .. kijk dat is netjes!
<TBDutch> OerHeks: mag ik jou wat vragen?
<OerHeks> Ja hoor, ik heb geen facebook
<TBDutch> haha! :P
<TBDutch> Ik las laatst ergens iets over Virusscanner voor Ubuntu, is dat wel echt nodig of ni? (ben geen persoon die van alles zomaar download)
<OerHeks> een virusscanner is handig, als je een windows share doet, dan serveer je zelf geen malware
<TBDutch> Nee, haha ik share niks, ben wel een nederlander he! :P
<TBDutch> haha
<OerHeks> verder is op linux geen antivirus handig, waar men nu tegen aan loopt is dedicated malware en dat vereist een heuristic aanpak, wat het 'live' doet.
<OerHeks> file change monitoren, pakketjes over netwerkt, dat soort tools
<TBDutch> Oke! dan is dat duidelijk! :)
<TBDutch> Oh en nog een vrij persoonlijk vraagje :$
<TBDutch> Heb ik de genoegen aan een vrouw of man nu?
<OerHeks> haha dat zie je wel op de volgende releaseparty
<TBDutch> Vertel op Releaseparty? :P
<TBDutch> Ja, peukje en dan maar is even naar bed! :P
<TBDutch> Goeiemorgen allemaal!
<StefanF> Goeiemorgen!
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<rogueleader> morguh :)
<lordievader> o/
<StefanF> ik kom er net achter dat mijn touchpad-probleempjes niet verholpen zijn met een nieuwere kernel :'(
<StefanF> Maar dat het is geïntroduceerd door Dell bij een BIOS-update
<StefanF> alleen de update terugdraaien zorgt ervoor dat mijn SSD in de mSATA-poort niet wordt herkend
<lordievader> BIOS update terug draaien is ook niet iets dat je wilt doen.
<StefanF> nja, schijnt wel veilig te zijn bij die machines
<StefanF> maar mn Ubuntu-install staat dus op die 2e ssd
<StefanF> dus het kan sowieso niet :P
<TBDutch> Jongens, kan iemand mij iets vertellen hoe .desktop werkt!
<TBDutch> Ik probeer een snelkopeling te maken om Team Speak met een shortcut te gebruiken, maar hij wil op de een of andere mnaier niet starten
<maartje> Goedemiddag
<TBDutch> Middag!
<maartje> ik hen
<TBDutch> ?
<maartje> b van hetbweekend iets heeeeel doms gedaan, namelijk de upgrate perongeluk onderbroken
<TBDutch> Ai das wel zuur
<lordievader> maartje: Meh, is that all :P
<lordievader> maartje: sudo apt-get install -f
<maartje> ..... :-)
<maartje> gaat ni zo als het moet...
<maartje> 0 0 0 0 niets opgehlaad
<maartje> ik kan via f8nalleen
<maartje> in een oudere v ersie
<maartje> komen
<maartje> sorry voor mijn tikken
<lordievader> maartje: sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<maartje> hij loopt nu
<maartje> klaar maar weer 0 0 0 0 0
<lordievader> maartje: Dan is er niks aan de hand, lijk mij.
<maartje> ok maar als ik de pc aan zet doet hij het dus niet normaal alleen via f8 en een oudere versie. hoe krijg ik die halve uograde er uit?
<maartje> wachten tot de laatste versie wordt aangeboden?
<lordievader> maartje: Reinstall de laatste kernel.
<maartje> hoe doe ik dat?
<lordievader> maartje: Wat is de output van 'dpkg -l|grep linux-image' (via http://pastebin.ubuntu.com niet hier direct)
<maartje> ik ga ff naar de chat met de pc
<Maartje_> ben er weer
<Maartje_> dpkg -1 in terminal invoeren?
<Maartje_> dpkg -l
<lordievader> Maartje_: dpkg -l|grep 'linux-image' (en output naar http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<Maartje_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8702852/
<Maartje_> zo is het goed toch?
<Maartje_> nee niet goed, zie ik wacht ff
<Maartje_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8702857/
<Maartje_> nu wel!
<lordievader> Maartje_: sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-3.16.0-23-generic
<Maartje_> ik zit nu in de versie van regel 13 toch?
<Maartje_> want regel 14 is half geïnstalleerd en daarom werkt het niet, toch?
<Maartje_> staat voltooid
<Maartje_> nu herstarten?
<lordievader> Maartje_: Voor je huidige kernel: uname -r
<lordievader> Maartje_: En ja, nieuwe kernel testen ;)
<Maartje_> 3.13.0-37-generic
<Maartje_> is niet goed gegaan he?
<lordievader> Maartje_: Heb je al gerestart?
<Maartje_> ..... :-/
<Maartje_> ga ik doen
<maartje> busybox v1.22.1 (ubuntu 1:1.22.0-8ubuntu1)
<lordievader> maartje: Hihi, initramfs zal nog wel stuk zijn... Pak de een na laatste weer eens.
<maartje>  en dan (initamfs) met een knipperend streepje
<maartje> wcht ff
<maartje> wacht ff
<maartje> ben er weer in
<maartje>  wat moet ik in tikken?
<lordievader> maartje: sudo update-initramfs -uk all
<maartje> herstarten?
<lordievader> Jup.
<maartje>   weer die initamfs melding...
<maartje> moet ff kibdje naar school brnegen
<maartje> ben je er zo nog? 15 min ongeveer
<lordievader> Staat er ook waarom hij naar busybox dropt?
<mandje1> hallo allemaal.  heeft er iemand tips om zo goed mogelijk met een touchpad op een laptop te werken?
<mandje1> zelf heb ik de tip om een losse muis  te prefereren. maar ja, die vergeet je wel es. :)
<lordievader> mandje1: Op een touchpad gebruik ik meestal twee handen, 1 voor het muizen en 1 voor het klikken
<mandje1> ok. en dan klikken via de aparte knoppen neem ik aan.  want als je instelt klikken via tikken op touch oppervlak wordt je gestoord. sowieso dus allerlei onbedoelde 'acties'. met dit ding. opeens ergens heen springen. met tabs gaan slepen.. voodoo-pad. kan ook de hardware zijn. Dell.  onder windows kon ie ook wel rare fratsen hebben geloof ik.
<lordievader> mandje1: Die staat hier ook wel aan, soms best handig.
<mandje1> ik zal het oppervlak ook es goed vetvrij maken. wie weet doet dat ook iets.
<maartje> ik ben er we er
<maartje> werd ff opgehouden soory. wil je me verder helpen?
<lordievader> maartje: Welkom terug.
<maartje> :-)
<lordievader> maartje: Geeft hij aan waarom je een busybox krijgt?
<maartje> als ik de een na laatste v er sie krjig dam
<maartje> krijg ik een soort memory test en kom dan in een herstel menu
<maartje> een dos menu volegns mij
<maartje> resume, clean, dpkg, fsck enz
<lordievader> Dat is de recovery mode.
<maartje> welke optie moet ik doen?
<lordievader> maartje: Err, ik wil eerst weten waarom je een busy box krijgt, meestal geeft hij dat wel aan.
<maartje> v1.22.1 (ubuntu 1:1.22.0.-8ubuntu1) built-in shell (ash) enter help enz
<maartje> dat is dus in de een na laatste versie
<lordievader> maartje: Ik volg je niet meer.
<maartje> als ik opstart dan krijg ik een sherm met verschillende opties, ubuntu opstarten, memory test ens. als ikndan ubuntu op starten doe heb ik een heel l ustje met verschillinde versies
<lordievader> maartje: Bij de nieuwste kernel kreeg je toch de busy box?
<maartje> als ik dan de 2e doe dan kr ikf ik een hele lijst met mouting root file system en dan op het laatst de busybox
<maartje> v1.22.1 (ubuntu 1:1.22.0.-8ubuntu1) built-in shell (ash) enter help enz
<lordievader> De 2de?
<maartje> en dan initamfs
<maartje> wacht ff
<maartje> ik start nu op....
<maartje> asus scherm
<maartje> zwart scherm met wit kader
<maartje>  opties: *ubuntu geavanceerde opties voor ubuntu en momory test
<maartje> als ik voor geavanceerd ga...
<lordievader> maartje: Nee, start de nieuwste kernel op, in de gewone modus.
<maartje> dan heb ik een heel lijstje met linux 3.16.0 normaal en recovery mode
<maartje> dus:  *ubuntu
<maartje> ?
<lordievader> maartje: In het eerste menu de nieuwste kernel.
<perre> oii
<maartje> ...*ubuntu geavanceerde opties voor ubuntu en momory test en dan ubuntu?
<lordievader> maartje: Nee, het eerste menu, helemaal op het begin. De nieuwste kernel.
<maartje> <maartje> ik start nu op.... [13:53] <maartje> asus scherm [13:53] <maartje> zwart scherm met wit kader [13:54] <maartje>  opties: *ubuntu geavanceerde opties voor ubuntu en momory test
<lordievader> Het zou goed kunnen dat niet wordt aangegeven dat het de nieuwste is.
<maartje> hij start niet normaal....
<lordievader> maartje: Dat is ook de bedoeling. Ik wil de reden weten dat hij naar de busy box gaat.
<lordievader> Een probleem is lastig op te lossen als je niet weet wat het probleem is.
<maartje> maar dan kom ik dus in dat optie menu met:1 ubuntu 2 geavanceerde opties voor ubuntu en 3 momory test
<maartje> ik krijg niets anders dan dat
<lordievader> maartje: Ah, dat werd mij niet duidelijk, start hem dan op in recovery modus idd.
<maartje> ok dan heb ik dus 3.16.0.23 ket of zonder recovery mode, 3.13,0.37 met recovery, 3.13.036 enz
<maartje> en dan dus enter, 'e' of 'c'
<lordievader> maartje: 3.16 met recovery mode.
<maartje>  dan zo'n enorme lijst voorbij vliegende tekst
<maartje> ik denk dat je dit wil weten : alert: /dev/disk/buuid/7ab enzenz does not exist...
<maartje> dropping to a shell!!
<maartje> en dan als laatste:
<maartje> v1.22.1 (ubuntu 1:1.22.0.-8ubuntu1) built-in shell (ash) enter help enz
<lordievader> maartje: Wat leuk, hij kan de rootfs niet vinden.
<maartje> dat v ermoede had ik
<maartje> ik moet ff ding na kijken
<maartje>  namelijk de opstart volgorde....
<mandje1> ubuntu 12.04. welke bijnaam heeft dat?  is voor een ppa toevoegen in een apt regel.
<lordievader> maartje: Precise Pangolin.
<lordievader> mandje1: Err, ^
<maartje> ?
<lordievader> maartje: Start eens de een na laatste kernel weer op.
<mandje1> deze komen me niet zo bekend voor:    substitute 'precise', 'quantal', 'raring', 'saucy', 'trusty' or 'utopic' for 'myversion'
<mandje1> mmm.. zeker debian namen.
<maartje> jup
<maartje> en dan Precise Pangolin.in tikken?
<maartje> dan kom ik weer in in het herstel menu
<lordievader> mandje1: Dat zijn allemaal Ubuntu codenames.
<lordievader> maartje: Nee, dat was voor mandje1
<maartje> ok
<lordievader> maartje: Je hebt het recovery menu voor je neus?
<maartje> ja, herstelmenu
<maartje> echt in het nl
<mandje1> ik schrijf er zomaar door heen maartje.  zo onbeschaafd gaat dat hier. ;)
<maartje> maakt ni uit hoor, ik moet beter lezen:)
<mandje1>  Precise      Pangolin       12.04 LTS
<mandje1> aha! die staat er tussen. precise.  nooit geweten.
<lordievader> mandje1, maartje: Vandaar dat we nick hilighting hebben.
<lordievader> maartje: Open een root shell.
<maartje> ooooh! ik snap
<maartje> rood is "aan mij"
<maartje> ;-)
<mandje1> lordievader: nick higlighting? wat is dat.  ;)
<maartje> maar goed welke optie neem ik?
<maartje> dat heb ik gedaan kaar kom dus in het "herstel menu"
<lordievader> mandje1: Precies dat ;)
<lordievader> maartje: Start een root shell.
<maartje> ff voor de duidelijkheid, ik heb dat lijste met v er sies met of zonder de recoverymode. ik kies voor de 1 na laatste versie MET recovery en kom dan dus in het hertsel menu... niet goed?!
<mandje1> lordievader: zo nu kan ik LinSSID installeren. benieuwd hoe die is.
<maartje> ok, ff ubuntu voor dummies... ik zit nu in de 1 na laatste versie van ubuntu in de grafische omgeving met een t erminail venster voot mijn neus. goed?
<lordievader> maartje: Waarom ben je uit de recovery modus gegaan?
<maartje> aaargh
<maartje> scherm ging op scherm dus drukte op enter
<maartje> ik start nu opnieuw op
<lordievader> Vraag liever wat je moet doen dan gewoon iets te doen...
<maartje> snap ik maar hij ging op zwart sorry
<maartje> ok zit nu in *ubuntu, geavanceerde opties voor ubuntu
<maartje> 2e optie?
<lordievader> maartje: Een na laatste kernel en doe maar in recovery mode.
<maartje> gedaan
<maartje> ik zit nu in het herstelmenu
<lordievader> maartje: Open de root shell. Het zou een optie moeten zijn in dat menu.
<maartje> resume, clean enz
<maartje> nee dus. heb een nederlands menu
<lordievader> maartje: Resume en clean klinken niet nederlands...
<lordievader> Maargoed, iets rooterigs en iets shell achtigs.
<lordievader> Die optie zoek je.
<maartje> nee das waar maarbde "u7tleg" is wel nederlands
<maartje> ik heb: resume, cleank dpkg, fsck, grub, network, root en system-summary
<lordievader> maartje: Root?
<maartje> ja
<maartje> die optie kiezen?
<lordievader> maartje: Ja die moet je hebben...
<maartje> er staat dus "root" terugvallen op terminal met root bevoegdheid
<lordievader> maartje: Ja, dat is precies wat je wilt.
<maartje> dan heb ik nu onder in mijn beeld een zwarte terminal regel
<lordievader> maartje: Dat is precies wat je wilt.
<maartje> ok
<lordievader> maartje: Draai "update-grub2", laat dit zien dat hij meerdere kernels vindt?
<maartje> nee
<maartje> moet ik ff tikken wat er wel staat?
<lordievader> Graag.
<maartje> ging iets fout met tikke
<maartje> kun je het lezen?
<maartje> hij wil niets met een / verzenden in de chat
<maartje> .=/
<maartje> dus punt is slash
<lordievader> Err, nee.
<maartje> .usr.sbin.grub-mkconfig: 250
<lordievader> Errort dat?
<maartje> .usr.sbin.grub-mkconfig:
<maartje> cannot create .boot.grub
<lordievader> maartje: Ah juist.
<maartje> grub.c
<lordievader> Makes sens: mount -o remount,rw /
<lordievader> maartje: update-grub2
<maartje> snap je wat ik voor me heb?
<lordievader> maartje: Ja.
<maartje> dan krijg ik dus die meldijg
<lordievader> maartje: Voer die twee ^ commando's uit.
<maartje> als laatste grub.cfg.new: read-only file system
<maartje> na elkaar of letterlijk over tikken?
<maartje> heb hetnal
<maartje> nu herstarten?
<lordievader> maartje: Heb je de commando's uitgevoerd? En nee.
<maartje>  ja gedaan
<maartje> eerst mount -o remount,rw / gedaan
<maartje> en toen update-grub2
<maartje> nu staat er uiteraard een hoop tekst
<lordievader> maartje: Daar staat je 3.16 kernel ook tussen?
<maartje> maar moraal is linux -image gevonden
<maartje> ja
<maartje> in linux en in initrd
<lordievader> maartje: In /etc/fstab waarmee wordt / gemount?
<maartje> staat toegang geweigerd
<lordievader> maartje: Wat probeer je uit te voeren?
<maartje> etc fstab
<lordievader> maartje: Maak daar eens "cat /etc/fstab" van ;)
<maartje> overtikken?
<lordievader> maartje: Nee, zoek de regel waar / gemount wordt op. Wordt die via UUID gemount?
<maartje>  volgens mij ext4 en daar staat acht er errors=remount-ro 0 1
<maartje> kan wel ff een foto maken
<lordievader> maartje: Hoe begint die regel? Foto is niet nodig.
<maartje> achter uuid staat dus ext4 met die error
<maartje> uuid=7ab enzenz das mijn hd waar ubuntu op staat
<maartje> of verder naar boven?
<lordievader> maartje: Oke, matched die UUID met de output uit "blkid"?
<maartje> blkid intikken in de terminal?
<lordievader> maartje: Ja.
<maartje>    sorry moet we er ff mijn zoon gaan halen.
<maartje> dev  sdb1 is de hardeschijf met ubuntu
<maartje> type ext4
<maartje> brb
<lordievader> maartje: Het gaat om de UUID, match die.
<maartje> scherm is we er op zwart
<maartje> kan ik op enter drukken?
<lordievader> maartje: ctrl
<maartje> of moet ik weer op nieuw beginnen?
<maartje> :-)
<maartje> dev sdb 1 is de zelfde als die met de error
<maartje> snap je me?
<lordievader> Nee.
<maartje> 15:04] <maartje> achter uuid staat dus ext4 met die error
<maartje> en dan het lijstje van blkid
<maartje> heb ik dev sda1 dat is m niet
<maartje> dev sdb2 ook niet
<maartje> het is devnsdb1, dat is de hd met ubuntu installatie
<lordievader> maartje: Staat de UUID die in fstab / mount in de output van 'blkid'?
<maartje> snap je me nu?
<maartje> blkid denk ik
<maartje> waar kan ik dat zien?
<maartje> de laatste handeling was commando blkid enndan heb ik dus 3 dev's
<maartje> als output
<lordievader> maartje: Daar staan ook UUID
<lordievader> 's tussen.
<lordievader> Staat de UUID die fstab gebruikt om / te mounten er ook tussen?
<maartje> ja dat klopt, de 1e is een lege 10ae enzenz
<maartje> de 2e 7cenznenz
<maartje> en de 3e is dus de 7abenzenz
<maartje> type ext4 partuuid 400b400a-01
<maartje>  en dan staat er weer root@pceetje:~#
<maartje> nee
<maartje> niets onder blkinergens het "woord" mount
<lordievader> maartje: Dat verklaart een hoop. Wat geeft 'mount|grep "/ type"' terug?
<maartje> het enige wais dat verticale streepje een spatie?
<lordievader> maartje: Een pipe, daarmee verbind je de stdout van het ene process met de stdin van het andere process.
<maartje> tik het commando nog eens in
<maartje> als je wil
<maartje> ik heb iets fout gedaan, heb nu geen root@ meer maar een >
<lordievader> maartje: Dan kloppen je quotes in het commando niet ;), druk eens op ctrl + c.
<maartje> en dan
<lordievader> maartje: Het commando correct over tikken?
<maartje> mount|grep "/ type"
<maartje> hie maak ik die pipe?
<lordievader> Jup.
<maartje>  nogmaals, hoe maak ik de pipe?
<lordievader> maartje: Precies zoals je net deed?
<maartje> dat ging dus fout... daarom kreeg ik die >
<maartje> naast shif zit een streepje maar dan krijg ik geen pipe maar een >
<maartje> beetje irritant hahah
<maartje> ooooh wacht gevonden
<lordievader> Niet standaard keyboard layout?
<maartje> shit als ik het intik kom ik weer t erug bij de >
<lordievader> maartje: Kijk eens goed naar je quotjes.
<maartje> mount|grep "/ type
<maartje> toch
<maartje> ?
<lordievader> maartje: Dat bedoel ik, kijk eens goed naar je quotjes ;)
<maartje> .... :'-( snap het niet
<lordievader> maartje: Quotjes zijn net als haakjes, als je ze opent moet je ze ook afsluiten.
<lordievader> Dus wat mist er in het commando die jij net tikte?
<maartje> oooh
<maartje> 'mount|grep "/ type"'
<maartje> letterlijk in te terminal
<OerHeks> zonder '  ' maar met " "
<maartje> dus "mount|grep "/ type"
<lordievader> maartje: Precies ;)
<maartje>   toch niet...
<lordievader> ?
<maartje> blijf terug komen op dat gerdomede haakje
<lordievader> maartje: Wat tik je precies in?
<trijntje> maartje: kan je niet gewoon kopieren en plakken?
<lordievader> trijntje: Andere pc ;)
<maartje> nee zit in de chat op de tablet...
<lordievader> Hoe kan ik de scherm resolutie van een client uit xrp plukken?
<maartje> wat ik ook doenof > of map bestaat niet
<maartje> grrrr
<lordievader> maartje: Wat tik je precies in?
<maartje> "mount|grep "/ type"
<OerHeks> die eerste " mag je weglaten
<OerHeks> mount|grep "/ type"
<maartje> ok ik ben er...
<lordievader> maartje: Welke /dev/sd is daarvan de output?
<maartje> geen...
<maartje> dev sdb 1 on type ext4
<lordievader> maartje: Err, wat?
<lordievader> sdb1?
<maartje> =remount-ro
<maartje> ja sdb1
<lordievader> maartje: Wat is de UUID van "blkid|grep sdb1"?
<maartje> die 7ab
<maartje> de goede
<lordievader> maartje: Oke, die staat dus ook in /etc/fstab?
<maartje> als ik dat in tik is sdb1 trouwens rood gekleurd, is dat normaal?
<maartje> jep
<lordievader> maartje: Oke mooi zo. Probeer nog eens een reboot.
<maartje> ctrl altd del
<maartje> of reset knop?
<lordievader> maartje: Commando: reboot
<maartje> ok
<maartje> niets doen?
<maartje> heb reboot in getikt maar heb nu een knipperend streepje
<lordievader> Gewoon rustig wachten totdat ie gereboot is.
<maartje> toch maar reset knop?
<maartje> hd lampje knippert niet
<lordievader> Heb je nog een prompt?
<maartje> hoor m ook niet
<maartje> ja
<maartje> maak kan niets
<maartje> blijft knipperen
<lordievader> Hmm, tja doe dan maar.
<maartje> kom direct weer in gnu grub
<lordievader> Dat is niet erg. Kun je normaal opstarten?
<maartje> ja
<maartje> nou eigenlijk nee, wantnik kom niet in de grafische omgeving
<lordievader> maartje: Waar kom je wel op uit?
<maartje> kom weer bij het knipperende streepje
<lordievader> maartje: Err, heb je iets meer context?
<maartje> gave up waiting for
<maartje> busybox v1.22.1 enz
<maartje> dus als ik reset krijg ik het menu met *ubuntu, geavanceerde opties enz
<maartje> als ik voor *ubuntu ga dan krijg ik de  gave up waiting melding
<maartje> weer terug naar geavanceerde opties in in herstel menu root?
<lordievader> Kun je wel normaal opstarten met een oudere kernel?
<maartje> ff kijken
<maartje> ja maar duurt wel erg lang
<maartje> dus ff voor de duidelijkheid,  als ik de pc reart kom ik direct in een keuze menu, als ik voor geavanceerd kies kan ik dus kernels kiezen. ik neemmde een na llaste, dat duurt langer dan normaal maar zit dan in de grafische omgeving
<maartje> er is geennandere mogelijkheid om in een grafische omgeving te komen
<lordievader> maartje: Volgens mij is of je 3.16 kernel stuk, of incompatibel met de hardware waar je het op draait.
<maartje> ,
<maartje> die laatste optie sluit ik uit omdat het probleem ontstaan is door het afbreken van de upgrade van afgelopen zaterdag
<lordievader> maartje: Ik sluit die niet uit.
<lordievader> maartje: Purge die kernel en vor de updates opnieuw uit.
<maartje> ik vol
<maartje> g je ju niet meer. jij zegt dus dat mijn fysieke hd een defect kan hebben waardoor de kernels niet werken?
<maartje> hoe purge ik trouwens?
<lordievader> maartje: Het is ook onwaarschijnlijk. "sudo apt-get purge <pakket>"
<maartje> weer 0000
<maartje> :-(
<lordievader> maartje: Heb je uberhaupt een pakket meegegeven?
<maartje> ...... |-)
<maartje> ik blijf een leek...
<maartje> heb na update  3.13.0.37
<maartje> reboot?
<lordievader> maartje: He wat? Waarom?
<maartje> ik moest toch pakketen binnen halen?
<lordievader> maartje: Err, wut?
<maartje> jbooohoooe :'-/
<maartje>  je moet mij echt alles voorkauwen hoor
<TBDutch> haha, het is te merken! :P
<TBDutch> whaha
<TBDutch> Sorry las het moest even reageren
<maartje> fijn dat je lol hebt ;-) ik niet meer zo...
<TBDutch> Sorry, ik heb niet gevolgt wat probleem is enzo en ben geen prof met ubuntu dus ik kan je ook niet verder helpen sorry
<maartje> het is je vetgeven
<maartje> vergeven:D
<TBDutch> hihi, lordievader niet meer aanwezig dan?
<lordievader> TBDutch: IRC is een traag medium...
<maartje> die is me vast zat! ben al een paar uur bezig en kom er gewoon niet uit
<maartje> oh tov
<maartje> ch niet :-)
<TBDutch> hihi,
<TBDutch> Nee denk wel dat die jou echt wel wil helpen ;)
<lordievader> maartje: version=$(apt-cache policy linux-image-generic|grep Installed|awk '{print $2}');packages=($(dpkg -l|grep $version|awk '{print $2}')); for package in ${packages[@]}; do sudo apt-get purge $package; done
<maartje> dat weet ik wel zeker!! wat een held wat een geduld
<maartje> lett erlijk ov er tikken in terminal?
<lordievader> maartje: Jup, het liefst zonder tikfouten ;)
<maartje> .........ssst
<TBDutch> Wel handigste denk je niet lordievader haha! :P
<maartje> wacht wacht
<maartje> ik ga ff via de pc naar de chat, dan kan ik nippen en plakken
<lordievader> Dat is wel handig ja.
<lordievader> TBDutch: Je bent bekent met #ubuntu-nl-offtopic?
<maartje> ja
<TBDutch> Nee, lordievader? is dat een stille hint? :P
<lordievader> TBDutch: Enigzins...
<maartje_> kun je de commando nog eens geven?
<TBDutch> version=$(apt-cache policy linux-image-generic|grep Installed|awk '{print $2}');packages=($(dpkg -l|grep $version|awk '{print $2}')); for package in ${packages[@]}; do sudo apt-get purge $package; done
<maartje_> HOOOOO
<maartje_> 1 voor 1
<maartje_> ik ben echt een sul
<TBDutch> Dat is hetgeen wat lordievader gaf! ;)
<maartje_> dan nogmaals HOOOOO
<maartje_> ben een sul
<maartje_> ik weet echt niet wat waar bij hoort hoor
<TBDutch> Dat weet ik ook niet maartje_ dan moet je bij lordievader wezen! ;)
<lordievader> maartje: Open je terminal copieer het commando en voer het uit..
<maartje_> version=$(apt-cache policy linux-image-generic|grep Installed|awk '{print $2}');packages=($(dpkg -l|grep $version|awk '{print $2}')); for package in ${packages[@]}; do sudo apt-get purge $package;
<maartje_> toch niet zo?
<maartje_> dat gaat namelijk niet goed
<TBDutch> Je mist ´done´
<lordievader> maartje: Alles, inclusief done.
<maartje_> ... dacht dat als " klaar"  bedoeld was
<lordievader> maartje: Dat is het ook, voor for wel te verstaan ;)
<maartje_> Gebruik:  grep [OPTIE]... PATROON [BESTAND]... Typ 'grep --help' voor meer informatie.
<maartje_> version=$(apt-cache policy linux-image-generic|grep Installed|awk '{print $2}');packages=($(dpkg -l|grep $version|awk '{print $2}')); for package in ${packages[@]}; do sudo apt-get purge $package; done
<lordievader> maartje: Heb je hem als 1 regel uitgevoerd?
<maartje_> werkt dus niet
<lordievader> maartje: Jawel...
<maartje_> ja...?
<lordievader> ...
<maartje_> maartje@pceetje:~$ ^C maartje@pceetje:~$ version=$(apt-cache policy linux-image-generic|grep Installed|awk '{print $2}');packages=($(dpkg -l|grep $version|awk '{print $2}')); for package in ${packages[@]}; do sudo apt-get purge $package; done Gebruik:  grep [OPTIE]... PATROON [BESTAND]... Typ 'grep --help' voor meer informatie. maartje@pceetje:~$
<maartje_> dit heb ik:
<maartje_> maartje@pceetje:~$ ^C maartje@pceetje:~$ version=$(apt-cache policy linux-image-generic|grep Installed|awk '{print $2}');packages=($(dpkg -l|grep $version|awk '{print $2}')); for package in ${packages[@]}; do sudo apt-get purge $package; done Gebruik:  grep [OPTIE]... PATROON [BESTAND]... Typ 'grep --help' voor meer informatie. maartje@pceetje:~$
<lordievader> maartje_: Is dat 1 regel?
<maartje_> nee
<maartje_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8705848/
<lordievader> maartje_: het is een one-liner...
<lordievader> Wat doet "version=$(apt-cache policy linux-image-generic|grep Installed|awk '{print $2}');echo $version"?
<maartje_> opdracht niet gevonden
<lordievader> He? Wat tik je in?
<maartje_> ik knip en plak "version=$(apt-cache policy linux-image-generic|grep Installed|awk '{print $2}');echo $version"?
<maartje_> Dus met de "
<maartje_> lik moet nu ff stoppen om eten te koken, wil je me alsjeblieft op een later moment verder helpen?
<lordievader> maartje_: Doe eens zonder de " op het begin en eind...
<luuk> lordievader: die link die je gister gaf (http://www.linuxliveusb.com/) heb ik gister geprobeerd
<lordievader> En?
<luuk> alleen nu geeft de usb een error als ik die met pc opstart
<luuk> dat er foute bestandenzijn gevonden ofzw
<lordievader> Hehe, je hebt wel geluk :P
<luuk> echt hé
<luuk> Ik geef de hoop denk ik o
<luuk> blijf denk ik gwn bij windows dan maar..
<Snowdog> en met een 64 of 32 bits versie dan?
<lordievader> Hmm, goede suggestie. Hoeveel ram heeft jouw systeem, luuk?
<Snowdog> tis maar een noob ingeving hoor
<luuk> Lokale schijf heeft 440 GB
<Snowdog> btw haal me eens over de streep om voor ubuntu te gaan ipv linuxmint?
<Snowdog> luuk: je geheugen in je pc/laptop
<Snowdog> niet de grootte van je hdd
<luuk> snowdog: hoe kan ik dat zien? ;p
<Snowdog> via linux ff niet nu denk ik
<Snowdog> ikzelf hang nu ff via irc wi**hoos
<lordievader> luuk: In Windows: deze computer -> rechter muisklik -> properties, o.i.d.
<Snowdog> idd, eigenschappen
<Snowdog> onder win 7 tenminste
<Snowdog> ik zie wel dan de chan van ubuntu nl vele malen groter is dan die van linuxmint nl
<luuk> 4 gb RAM
<lordievader> luuk: Oh, probeer de 32 bit iso eens ;)
<Snowdog> zou toch voldoende zijn voor een 64bits versie
<Snowdog> maar ikzelf zou een 32bits proberen
<luuk> Winodws is zelf ook 64bit, maar ik zal ff de 32bit proberen :)
<Snowdog> aha, zelfde antwoord, ik iets later
<lordievader> Snowdog: Alles is voldoende voor een 64bit versie ;)
<Snowdog> ja?
<Snowdog> want?
<Snowdog> ik zit heel erg op de wip tussen linuxmint en ubuntu
<lordievader> Snowdog: Het enig dat uitmaakt is of je cpu het aan kan.
<Snowdog> da's waar
<lordievader> Het punt is alleen dat je adres ruimte op 32bit niet verder gaat dan 4 Gb.
<Snowdog> hier een intel core2duo
<Snowdog> met 3 GB ram, dus wat wordt het dan in mijn geval?
<luuk> snowdog: ik zou de 32bits doen
<Snowdog> lordievader heb je enig advies in deze?
<Snowdog> srry luuk, ik viel je in de reden
<lordievader> Snowdog: Daar kun je allebei gebruiken. Ben je van plan in de toekomst je ram up te graden, dan 64 bit ;)
<Snowdog> neen, pc'tje moet het nog maar even volhouden zo
<Snowdog> hoogstens ooit een upgrade kit erin
<Snowdog> je weet wel
<Snowdog> mobo, cpu ram
<Snowdog> ik doe geen moeilijke trucs met de pc, of filmbewerking oid
<Snowdog> maar nog geen antwoord of ubuntu boven linuxmint geprefereerd wordt en wrom
<Snowdog> heb nml mint 17 installed en ubuntu 14 op live-dvd staan, en wel al bekeken
<Snowdog> maar aangzien hier de comm voor ubuntu veel groter is als mmint, ben ik geneigd als noob op ubuntu over te gaan
<lordievader> Snowdog: Kwestie van smaak.
<Snowdog> kan altijd eerst nog ubuntu virtual installen en tijdje rommelen
<Snowdog> btw, weet jij of in ubuntu al je partitie's gelijk gemount worden bij opstart?
<Snowdog> in mint nml niet
<Snowdog> zag met de live-dvd wel een hele rij schijven links in beeld staan
<Snowdog> in mint moet je de /fstab aanpassen, maar dat lukt me nog niet, lol
<Snowdog> lordievader, ja kwestie van smaak, da's ook wat
<Snowdog> het gaat misschien om de verschillen onder de motorkap
<lordievader> Snowdog: Of ze in parallel worden gemount, denk het niet. Maar hier wordt alles naar /etc/fstab gemount.
<Snowdog> ja, dat doet ie automatisch bij opstarten?
<Snowdog> dan kan je er gelijk van lezenen naar schrijven?
<Snowdog> *lezen en
<lordievader> De partities waarvan ik het geconfigureerd dat hij ze moet mijnten, ja.
<lordievader> mounten*
<Snowdog> oki
<Snowdog> en dat gebeurd tijdens installatie of kan dat ook daarna nog
<lordievader> Snowdog: Hoe bedoel je tijdens de installatie?
<Snowdog> tijdens het installeren van je os
<Snowdog> aangeven welke partitie gelijk gemount moet worden bij het opstarten van je pc
<lordievader> Ja...?
<Snowdog> ok
<Snowdog> maar jij ooit mint geprobeerd of een verstokte ubuntu'er
<lordievader> Snowdog: Ik gebruik Gentoo.
<Snowdog> ok
<Snowdog> weer wat anders
<Snowdog> lo
<Snowdog> l
<Snowdog> maar ik moet nu echt pleiterik, anders probs
<Snowdog> laterz
<trijntje> Snowdog: ik heb dezelfde pc en ik gebruik de unity versie van ubuntu, dat draait prima
<Snowdog> ok, bedankt alvast, zat op de wip tussen unity en gnome
<mandje2> jaja... zo'n conversatie als tussen lordievader en maartje_ vanmiddag laat maar weer es zien hoe gebruiksvriendelijk linux wel niet geworden is. hahaha!
<mandje2> 99% pc gebruikers = never nooit dit soort geek geklooi aan mijn lijf.
<mandje2> ok. 99,9%
<mandje2> lunox rox
<jerry1983> Hoe kan ik ubuntu studio over ubuntu installeren?
<lordievader> jerry1983: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-studio-desktop" zal het wel doen...
<jerry1983> thnx ik ga het eens proberen
<jerry1983> Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd        De status informatie wordt gelezen... Klaar E: Kan pakket ubuntu-studio-desktop niet vinden
<jerry1983> ik kreeg deze melding
<lordievader> Meh ik was close, ubuntustudio-desktop moet je hebben.
<jerry1983> thnx dit lijkt er meer op
<Snowdog> tis wel erg rustig nu
#ubuntu-nl 2014-10-28
<perre> oii
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<TBDutch> Goeiemorgen allemaal
<zootjesudocode> hallo en help! :)
<zootjesudocode> zijn der hier ook mensen die wel verstand hebben van ubuntu printer installatie enzo?
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Gewoon je vraag stellen ;)
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Welke printer gaat het om en wat heb je geprobeerd?
<zootjesudocode> brother HL-1430 .... heb drivers cupswrapper ... localhost enzv
<Ron__> Hallo iedereen
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Als je naar http://localhost:631 gaat zie je daar je printer geconfigged?
<zootjesudocode> krijg hem wel in beeld maar hij is niet beschikbaar of idle
<lordievader> Ron__: o/
<zootjesudocode> maar heb zoveel geprobeerd in comant dat ik nu zoiets heb dat het bter is ubuntu opnieuw te installeren
<Ron__> Ik ben op zoek naar iemand die mij wil helpen van de microsoft dictatuur af te komen en mijn pc om te toveren tot een ubunt machine
<lordievader> Ron__: http://ubuntu-nl.org/ondersteuning/steunpunten
<Ron__> Dank je wel :)
<zootjesudocode> ik heb meerdere fora afgestruind , gelezen en geprobeerd maar mijn kennis is dusdanig minimaal dat ik eigenlijk geen idee heb wat ik doe
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Met welk protocol verbind Cups met de printer?
<zootjesudocode> ehm... at bedoel je hier precies mee
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Bij de printer properties wat staat er bij "Connection"?
<zootjesudocode> ii  brother-cups-wrapper-common                           1.0.0-10-0ubuntu6                                   amd64        Common files for Brother cups wrapper packages ii  printer-driver-ptouch                                 1.3-8                                               amd64        printer driver Brother P-touch label printers
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Als je terminal output wil posten gebruik dan http://paste.ubuntu.com
<zootjesudocode>  sorry :0
<zootjesudocode> bedoel je in localhost of printerconfig
<zootjesudocode> Processing - Waiting for printer to become available.
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: localhost
<zootjesudocode> usb:/dev/usb/lp0
<lordievader> En welke driver?
<zootjesudocode> Brother HL-1430 for CUPS (grayscale, 2-sided printing)
<lordievader> Dat zou goed moeten zijn, wat gebeurd er als je onder het dropdown menu "maintenance" 'Print test page' doet?
<zootjesudocode> processing since di 28 okt 2014 11:25:13 CET  "Waiting for printer to become available."
<zootjesudocode> maar in command staat printerdriver p touch label printers?
<zootjesudocode> of in terminal bedoel ik
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Is de status idle of paused?
<zootjesudocode> HL-1430 (Processing, Accepting Jobs, Not Shared, Server Default, Color-Managed) maar er stond eerst idle
<zootjesudocode> na test print aanklikken werd het dit
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Hmm, klinkt als een driver probleem.
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Wat is de output van 'dpkg -l|grep brother' (graag via paste.ubuntu.com)
<zootjesudocode> ja waarschijnlijk daarom paste ik dat stukje uit mijn terminal
<zootjesudocode> hoe krijg ik dat in paste.ubuntu?
<zootjesudocode> zo?
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Je opent die pagina in je browser, kopieert daar de contents heen. Upload het. En plakt de link hier.
<zootjesudocode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8718155/
<zootjesudocode> klopt het dat het er zoveel zijn?
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Ja. Stel de driver eens opnieuw in wellicht heeft hij net een ander model driver voor zich.
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Administration -> Modify printer
<zootjesudocode> is der een manier om alle drivers te deinstalleren
<zootjesudocode> waar zit administration :)
<zootjesudocode> system settings?
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: http://localhost:631
<zootjesudocode> sorry hoor ben echt een newby
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Daarvoor hoef je je niet te verontschuldigen, wees er trots dat je de sprong durft te wagen ;)
<zootjesudocode> kan alleen modify printer doen bij printers op localhost onder sub menu administration,... dat bedoel je toch
<lordievader> Ja.
<zootjesudocode> Modify HL-1430  Current Connection:	 usb:/dev/usb/lp0 Local Printers:	 HP Printer (HPLIP)   HP Fax (HPLIP)  Discovered Network Printers:	 Other Network Printers:	 Internet Printing Protocol (http)   AppSocket/HP JetDirect   Internet Printing Protocol (https)   Internet Printing Protocol (ipps)   Internet Printing Protocol (ipp)   LPD/LPR Host or Printer   Internet Printing Protocol (ipp14)   Windows Printer via SAMBA
<zootjesudocode> en dan... normaal kies ik de bovenste
<zootjesudocode> maar heb ook een keer LPD/LPR geprobeerd
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Dit is onleesbaar, zou je het nogmaals via paste.ubuntu.com willen doen?
<zootjesudocode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8718314/
<zootjesudocode> zo beter haha
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Lekker op current laten staan ;)
<zootjesudocode> zoń vermoeden had ik al
<zootjesudocode> kan het misschien een hardware probleem zijn kabel of poort
<lordievader> Meh, eerder een config fout, ben je al bij de driver aanbeland?
<ichat> meh heb ik net de context gemist :P  - :(
<lordievader> ichat: screen/tmux + irssi ;)
<ichat> :P
<zootjesudocode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8718364/
<ichat> zootjesudocode,  - gaat dat om een brother printer toevallig?
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Heb je de driver stap geskipt?
<zootjesudocode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8718410/
<zootjesudocode> heb keuze uit 5 driver package
<lordievader> Welke?
<zootjesudocode> 1x gutenprint en 4x foomatic waarvan 1 recommended is die kies ik meestal
<zootjesudocode> foometic/HL1250...
<zootjesudocode> lj4dit en ljet4 en Hpijs-pcl5e staat bij de andere foomatic drivers voor brother hl1430
<zootjesudocode> en dan heb ik nog CUPS+gutenprint versie.5.2.10pre2...
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Dowload deze driver eens: http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadend.aspx?c=gb&lang=en&prod=hl1430_eu&os=128&dlid=dlf005799_000&flang=4&type3=559
<zootjesudocode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8718561/
<zootjesudocode> ignore en gewoon installeren?
<zootjesudocode> The installation of a package which violates the quality standards isn't allowed. This could cause serious problems on your computer. Please contact the person or organisation who provided this package file and include the details beneath.
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Het zijn lelijke pakketten, maar helaas werken ze wel.
<zootjesudocode> o oke installeren dat lelijke ding dan maar :P
<zootjesudocode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8718591/
<zootjesudocode> Package operation failed
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: In een terminal: sudo apt-get remove hl1430lpr
<zootjesudocode> is niet geinstalleerd dus word niet verwijderd... krijg ik dan
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Ah, die zal wel in een van die brother dingen zitten...
<zootjesudocode>  'dpkg -i --force-all  (lpr-drivername)'staat op de brother site voor installatie
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Wat was ook alweer de output van 'dpkg -l|grep brother'?
<zootjesudocode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8718632/
<zootjesudocode> net installeerde hij via software center kan dit misschien bter via terminal?
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: sudo apt-get remove brother-cups-wrapper-common brother-cups-wrapper-laser1 brother-lpr-drivers-common brother-lpr-drivers-laser1
<zootjesudocode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8718666/
<zootjesudocode> gedaan en nu overnieuw installeren?
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Die debian package, ja.
<zootjesudocode> das die van net?
<zootjesudocode> hoe doe je dat in terminal?
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Als je pwd correct staat: sudo dpkg -i <pakket>.deb
<zootjesudocode> n moet ik pakket dan zo laten dus exact copy pasten
<zootjesudocode> bash: pakket: No such file or directoryhm niet dus hehe
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Nee dingen tussen <-> moeten gereplaced worden.
<zootjesudocode> wat moet ik daar zetten dan
<zootjesudocode> de locatie of de naam van het pakket ofzo
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Het pad naar het pakket.
<zootjesudocode> home/leoni/downloads
<zootjesudocode> zoiets?
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Dat is een (incorrect) pad naar je Downloads folder. Linux is hoofdlettergevoelig.
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Iets in de trant van /home/leoni/Downloads/brother-hl-something-somthing.deb, ofwel: sudo dpkg -i /home/leoni/Downlaods/brother-hl-something-something.deb
<zootjesudocode> ah... dat verklraart alweer heel wat
<zootjesudocode> sudo dpkg -i /home/leoni/Downlaods/hl1430lpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb ... zo doen dan maar
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Looks good ;)
<zootjesudocode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8718769/
<zootjesudocode> toch doet ie het jammergenoeg niet... :(
<zootjesudocode> ow wacht Downlaods moet Downloads zijn ofniet
<lordievader> Err ja...
<lordievader> ;)
<zootjesudocode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8718784/
<zootjesudocode> jeej,... das gedaan
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Oke, ga nu weer naar de print modify scherm van cups.
<lordievader> Onder de drivers zou nu ook de hl 1430 moeten staan.
<zootjesudocode> ik kan niet inloggen of tenminste hij blijft vragen naar mijn inlog en de menubalk van ubuntu schiet ook steeds weg als ik er op wil klikken...
<zootjesudocode> ff herstarten misschien?
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: sudo service cups restart
<zootjesudocode> localhost wachtwoord vereist ... de server geeft aan :CUPS
<zootjesudocode> mijn normale inlog gegevens pakt ie niet... kon wel een print opdracht verwijderen maar modify wil niet
<lordievader> Hmm, hij zou die inlog gegeven prima moeten accepteren...
<zootjesudocode> Idle - "File "/usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperHL1430" not available: No such file or directory"
<zootjesudocode> moet ik de printer niet eerst toevoegen
<zootjesudocode> bij printerconfig
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Die praat met cups, ofwel doet hetzelfde.
<zootjesudocode> oke
<zootjesudocode> printer deleten en opnieuw add
<zootjesudocode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8718928/
<zootjesudocode> errorlog
<perre> oii
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Ah, deze moet je ook nog even installeren: http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadend.aspx?c=gb&lang=en&prod=hl1430_eu&os=128&dlid=dlf005801_000&flang=4&type3=561
<zootjesudocode> sudo dpkg -i /home/leoni/Downloads/cupswrapperHL1430-1.0.2-1.i386 (1).deb   zow denk ik?
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Daar staat een spatie in, die moet je escapen: sudo dpkg -i /home/leoni/Downloads/cupswrapperHL1430-1.0.2-1.i386\ (1).deb
<zootjesudocode> vandaar
<zootjesudocode> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `)'
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Die moet je ook escapen.
<zootjesudocode> hoe escape je precies :D
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: De backslash (\), zie de spatie ;)
<zootjesudocode> sudo dpkg -i /home/leoni/Downloads/cupswrapperHL1430-1.0.2-1.i386.deb
<lordievader> Je hebt hem gerenamed?
<zootjesudocode> ehm...
<zootjesudocode> ja
<zootjesudocode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8719074/
<zootjesudocode> klopt dit denk je
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Wat is de output van 'apt-cache polict libc6'?
<zootjesudocode> E: Ongeldige operatie polict
<zootjesudocode> kunnen we een andere keer verder gaan want heb zo een afspraak ... jammer genoeg
<zootjesudocode> ga liever nu door maar dat vind het uwv niet leuk denk ik
<lordievader> Err "apt-cache policy libc6"
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Ja hoor, prima.
<zootjesudocode> in ieder geval super bedankt voor je hulp!!!!
<zootjesudocode> en geduld :P
<zootjesudocode> apt-cache policy libc6 moet ik dit nog ff doen
<zootjesudocode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8719160/
<zootjesudocode> dit is de output
<lordievader> Vage driver...
<lordievader> Ik zou toch zeggen dat 2.19 > 2.2
<zootjesudocode> ehm klopt dit niet dan...
<zootjesudocode> ubuntu doet wel af en toe een btje traag en vreemd
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: De driver zeurt om een te oude versie van libc, zijn regexp zal wel brak zijn.
<zootjesudocode> ehm ... heb ik misschien gedaan bij het instalLEREN ,... of kan dat niet
<zootjesudocode> alles er af en met een schone lei beginnen,.... ?
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Nee, als je libc hebt gesloopt dan had je dat wel gemerkt (niks werkt meer... best lollig om een keer te doen)
<zootjesudocode> ow okeej niet gesloopt maar mssn wel aangepast ofzo...
<lordievader> zootjesudocode: Dat lijkt mij sterk.
<zootjesudocode> ik zal het scherm gewoon open laten als ik straks terug ben kijk ik wel of je er nog bent
<zootjesudocode> zo niet in ieder geval thanks voor je uitleg enzo
<zootjesudocode> zeker gewaardeerd
<lordievader> No problem ;)
<Frederik_> hallo
<OerHeks> http://ppa.launchpad.net  will be offline for up to two hours from 01:00 UTC on Wednesday October 29th (in 24 hours). van 02:00 tot 04:00 in NL
<TBDutch> Mooi, dan weten we dat! :) danke
#ubuntu-nl 2014-10-29
<maartje> Goedemorgen allemaal
<maartje> lordievader! ben je er en wil je me nog eens helpen?
<maartje> iemand anders mag natuurlijk ook :-)
<TBDutch> Ook goeie morgen maartje en Middernacht! :)
<maartje> hoi! kun je me helpen?
<TBDutch> Licht eraan! ;)
<TBDutch> Wats t probleem?
<maartje> nog steeds het zelfde. als ik dempc aanzet krijg ik busybox
<TBDutch> Ah, nee sorry dan zou ik je niet verdr kunnen helpen, zou het wel kunnen proberen maar ik moet over 10/15 min ri me zoon gaan!
<maartje> ohnee, dat moet je idd niet aan mijn ellende beginnen
<maartje> :-/
<TBDutch> hihi, zal kijken of ik straks miss kan helpen, maar ben bang dat ik daar niet veel in kan betekenen, ben vrijwel een n00b als gaat om problemen in Ubuntu, al moet ik zeggen dat ik toch altijd alles voor elkaar krijg xd
<maartje> doe nu een poging de grub te herinstalleren
<maartje> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2/Grub2Herstel
<maartje> maar loop vast bij sudo nano /mnt/etc/default/grub
<maartje> oeps! ging ff wat fout. ..
<maartje> ik kom er niet uit met de herinstallatie van grub
<maartje> ik denk dat ik ubuntu maar herinstaleer, blijven mijn bestanden in de standaard mappen bestaan of moet ik die eerst backuppen?
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<InnerCode> Goedemiddag, Ik heb een usb-device die wel werkt in windows maar niet in Ubuntu. De windows drivers heb ik geprobeerd via ndiswrapper. ndiswrapper ziet het apparaat wel maar doet er verder niets mee. Zijn er verder nog opties?
<lordievader> InnerCode: Wifi?
<InnerCode> Nee, USB3 -> VGA-converter
<InnerCode> http://www.frescologic.com/products_show.php?ms=3
<lordievader> Ach, Windows drivers gaan in ieder geval niet werken.
<lordievader> InnerCode: Wat zegt udev als je hem aansluit?
<InnerCode> KERNEL[4196.744997] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:02:00.0/usb3/3-2 (usb)
<InnerCode> KERNEL[4196.746313] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:02:00.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0 (usb)
<InnerCode> KERNEL[4196.746804] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:02:00.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.1 (usb)
<InnerCode> KERNEL[4196.747285] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:02:00.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.2 (usb)
<InnerCode> UDEV  [4196.770280] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:02:00.0/usb3/3-2 (usb)
<InnerCode> UDEV  [4196.773451] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:02:00.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0 (usb)
<InnerCode> UDEV  [4196.775140] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:02:00.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.2 (usb)
<lordievader> InnerCode: paste.ubuntu.com !!!
<InnerCode> UDEV  [4196.776541] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:02:00.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.1 (usb)
<InnerCode> lordievader: Ik zal het de volgende keer gebruiken
<lordievader> InnerCode: En ik doelde meer op de output van "sudo udevadm monitor --environment --udev"
<InnerCode> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8732230/
<lordievader> Hmm, ik heb zo een gevoel dat hij niet echt weet wat ie ermee aan moet.
<InnerCode> Dan wordt het wachten tot het wel ondersteund wordt.
<lordievader> InnerCode: Hier iemand die het niet werkend heeft gekregen helaas:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2220530
<maartje> hoi hoi, daar was ik weer. ik ben een heel eind met de oplossing maar ik krijg het herinstalleren van grub niet voor elkaar
<InnerCode> lordievader: Bedankt voor de topic en hulp. Afwachten tot het wel ondersteund wordt.
<lordievader> InnerCode: Zeuren bij de fabrikant ;)
<lordievader> maartje: Grub herinstalleren lost het probleem niet op ;)
<JanC> ndiswrapper is specifiek voor netwerkkaarten (NDIS is de Windows netwerkdriver-API), dus dat gaat zeker niet werken
<maartje> ik zal ff vertellen wat ik heb gedaan. Ik heb via synaptic die corpute versie er uit gedaan, daarna heb ik via de terminal de nieuwste versie binnen gehaald, 3.16. nu werkt het allemaal weer maar als ik opnieuw opstart dan krijf ik toch een korte melding. weet ff uit mijn hoofd niet wat :-/
<maartje> ik kan het ff na kijken als dat handig is
<maartje> of moet ik het laten voor wat het is aangezien het nu werkt?
<lordievader> maartje: Ik wil wel graag die melding weten, ja ;)
<maartje> dan ben ik er ff uit, toedeloe
<InnerCode> JanC: Bedankt voor de info. Ik heb zojuist de fabrikant een mail gestuurd.
<maartje_> 2.915079] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] no caching mode page found
<maartje_> en
<maartje_> 2.915079] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write trough
<maartje_> die regels staan onder elkaar
<JanC> InnerCode: ik dacht dat "standaard" USB->VGA wel werkte in linux/Xorg, maar geen idee of de jouwe standaard is...
<maartje_> die melding staat ongeveer een minuut in beeld en dan start xubuntu op
<lordievader> maartje_: Dat is geen error gewoon een info message ;)
<maartje_> oh.... :-/ dus ik heb zowaar zelf een probleem gefixt en ben daar nog niet van doordrongen en zie overal beren op de weg, zo iets ;-)
<JanC> InnerCode: heb je geprobeerd om te kijken of Xorg die converter detecteert? (in feite is dat een nieuwe grafische kaart!)
<InnerCode> JanC: Xorg doet er helemaal niets mee. Dus wordt niet eens herkent als een grafische kaart
<JanC> ik weet niet of Xorg normaal automatisch grafische kaarten hotplugt, maar je zou het wel moeten zien als je opstart met die VGA aangesloten; ik gok dat je in dmesg ook iets zou moeten zien als die herkend wordt
<JanC> als je niks in dmesg ziet, dan lijkt het me idd. onwaarschijnlijk dat het gaat werken
<maartje_> kun je me ook vertellen wat het betekent, ik wil graag van alles wat erg fout gaat/ging begrijpen wat. zodat ik het in de toekomst sneller kan tackelen,
<InnerCode> Janc: Bedankt, zal het straks even testen
<JanC> """Compliant with Universal Serial Bus Device Class Definition for Audio/Video Devices (USB A/V)""" --> dus zou "standaard" moeten zijn...
<JanC> maartje_: het is gewoon een melding over het testen van een optionele SATA-functie en wat de kernel doet als die er niet is, lijkt me
<JanC> InnerCode: "displaylink" is de meest-voorkomende USB/VGA tech, maar blijkbaar enkel de USB2-versie tot nu toe   :-/
<JanC> en zelfs geen zicht op ondersteuning voor USB3 displaylink chips
<JanC> laat staan als dit concurrentie is...
<JanC> """These series of chipsets incorporates HDCP 2.0 encryption barring the implementation in open source software. It is intended to support content protection, and DisplayLink has stated that it needs to ensure this remains secure under an open source environment."""
<JanC> idioten...
<JanC> lijkt er op dat zelfs oudere displaylink enkel experimentele drivers hebben (niet in Ubuntu)
<perre> oii
<Michel_> Een goede middag!
<Michel_> ;-)
<OerHeks> :-)
<Michel_> kan iemand mij helpen met het aan de praat krijgen van mijn Brother All-in-One ?
<Michel_> Hij kan inmiddels printen (handig) maaarrrrr...
<Michel_> nog niet scannen.
<Michel_> wat te doen?
<OerHeks> misschien, welke type nr.??
<Michel_> Hai oerheks..... jij bent er ook altijd ... hihi  :-)
<Michel_> Brother DCP j4110 dw
<Michel_> heb al diverse Debs geinstalleerd, maar geen sjoege van de scanner...
<Michel_> Hij 'ziet' de scanner niet.
<Michel_> Is met USB verbonden...
<OerHeks> op de site van brother zie ik geen driver o.i.d.
<OerHeks> ziet usb heb niet? lsusb
<OerHeks> ik vind een duitse howto , recent van januari http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/brother-dcp-j4110dw/#post-6316102
<Michel_>  OK. tnx. effies wat eten naar binnen schuiven ...
<Michel_> Oops, hoe is het mogelijk ... Had deze site net ook in het vizier.
<Michel_> Snap er niet zo veel van.
<Michel_> heb er een hoop van 'gedaan', maar noppes.
<Michel_> Trouwens, las veel problemen met deze printer in de Upgrade van 12.04
<Michel_> Nog maar een keer proberen.. je weet het niet.
<Michel_> JOEPIE     http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/brother-dcp-j4110dw/#post-6316102
<Michel_> Print en scant !
<Michel_> Tnx !!!
<lordievader> Michel_: Nice :)
<Michel_> Tja. tis toch ook wat .... ik zat al op die site.. zegt Oerheks... hetzelfde... Nou, dan alles nóg maar een keer.
<Michel_> Pff, gewoon effu je systeem rebooten. Helpt ook..
<Michel_> nou, mooi leermoment !!
<Michel_> Tnx Oerheks! en ik ga offline.
<Michel_> Mazzl!
<zilz> Hallo
<Snowdog> zilz hoi
<zilz> na veel help hier is het gelukt lampp te instaleren. Maar nu wil ik de server naar een andere directory laten gaan om daat de site aan te maken . Ik volg de handleiding maar ik krijg het volgende http://paste.ubuntu.com/8736841/
<zilz> Ik begrijp dus niet wat ik verkeerd doe
<Snowdog> zilz: ik snap zelf nog niet al te veel van ubuntu dus zal ff je pijlen op iemand anders moeten richten
<zilz> In ieder geval dank je wel. Ook net van Windhoos?
<ichat> zilz,  wat probeer je nu eigenlijk te doen?
<OerHeks> cp: target ‘etc/apache2/sites-available/zilz’ is not a directory
<zilz> localhost wijst nu naar var/www
<Snowdog> zilz: inderdaad
<OerHeks> maak daar /etc/apache2/sites-available/zilz van
<zilz> ik wil dat localhost naar /home/andries/lamp/public-htlml wijst (dirs zijn aangemaakt)
<lordievader> zilz: Je volgt een apache2.2 guide?
<zilz> ja maar deze guide zit bij apache 2.4 zoals lordievader signaleerde
<lordievader> zilz: Wellicht is daar de apache userdir module beter voor: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/mod/mod_userdir.html
<ichat> zilz,  - cp  /etc/apache2/*  - daar moet je in principe helemaal niet aan wille komen...  tenzei je weet wat je doet...  en idd lordievader  heeft gelijk - mod_userdir is daar veel meer geschikt voor
<zilz> ok maar de handleiding zegt dat ik het zo moet doen. dus... probeerde ik het. "Configuring a Lampp server for PHP development/Linux desktop"
<lordievader> Dat een handleiding iets zegt betekent niet dat je het op die manier MOET doen, zeker niet als je bedenkt dat het op een andere manier beter kan ;)
<zilz> Je hebt gelijk maar als nieuwkomen weet je niet dat er andere/betere manieren zijn. Leercurve
<OerHeks> jezelf lid maken van www-data zou ik mee starten
<zilz> ok Maar dat is toch ook een vraagbaak? Of vergis ik me?
<lordievader> Dit is een support channel.
<OerHeks> lid maken van de www-data groep die over je lampservice data gaat, zodat je eenvoudiger kan editten
<OerHeks> we smeren je geen abbonementje aan :-D
<zilz> nee hoor LOL dat begrijp ik ook wel
<OerHeks> vrijdag komt nr 90 uit http://fullcirclemagazine.org/
<zilz> Lordievader: ik begrijp niet zoveel van mod-userdir. Klopt mijn redenering localhost/home/andries/lamp/public-html/mysite
<lordievader> zilz: Err, nee. Wat mod_userdir doet is een adres als http://localhost/~bob/ vertalen naar een root dir van /home/bob/public_html/
<zilz> misschien heel dom: maar er is toch geen root dir van /home/bob/public-html?
<lordievader> zilz: Dat was een voorbeeld. En mogelijk bestaat die folder momenteel niet. De module is bedoeld om eenvoudig users van een subfolder op de Web server te voorzien.
<zilz> lordievader: mijn server heeft geen naam (domein) http://paste.ubuntu.com/8737483/ Als ik het goed begrijp moet ik iets globally zetten. Maar wat? of moet ik 127.0.1.1 gebruiken?
<lordievader> zilz: Dat of het ip van je eth0 nic.
<lordievader> Of je zet gelijk een prive dns op en maakt een eigen (prive) domein :)
<lordievader> www.mini.true is prima valid binnen mijn netwerk...
<zilz> dat doe ik in de netwerkconfiguratie?
<lordievader> zilz: Nee, daarvoor zet je een dns server op, maar dat is een verhaal apart. Gewoon het host-ip adres als ServerName gebruiken ;)
<zilz> tsja stuiter stuiter stuiter
<zilz> :-) ik blijf optimistisch
<zilz> enne waar gaan we dat doen?
<lordievader> zilz: /etc/apache2/site-available/000default.conf
<lordievader> Er vannuit gaande dat je geen Precise draait.
<zilz> het werk niet
<zilz> ik heb daar geen schrijfrechten. Ik ben ingelogd als superuser. Commando su met wachtwoord geeft geen toegang password failure
<JanC> lordievader: of als het enkel voor op dezelfde PC is gewoon in /etc/hosts natuurlijk
<JanC> zilz: gebruik sudo?
<zilz> werkt niet
<zilz> ik kan de rechten niet wijzigen
<JanC> root heeft geen wachtwoord in Ubuntu, dus werkt su niet, maar sudo wel...
<zilz> sudo geeft me geen rechten
<zilz> ik ga me een steeds grotere domoor voelen.
<ichat> zilz, user@pc $ sudo nano /pad/naar/bestand/
<lordievader> JanC: Daarom had ik het ook over een netwerk ;)
<lordievader> zilz: Wat ichat zegt: sudo nano /etc/apache2/site-available/000defaut
<zilz> een lege terminal
<lordievader> zilz: Err, spelfout: sudo nano /etc/apache2/site-available/000default
<zilz> bij mij niet sudo nano /etc/apache2/site-available/000default maar sudo nano /etc/apache2/site-available/000-default. Beide geprobeert, maar beide leeg scherm
<lordievader> zilz: Wat geeft 'ls /etc/apache2/sites-available'?
<zilz> niets
<zilz> not a directory
<lordievader> Err wut? 'ls /etc/apache2'?
<ichat> sudo apt-get pastebinit  zou een goede zijn  lordievader  :)
<lordievader> Meh
<zilz> lodievader ff stap terug /etc/pache2/sites-available geeft 000-default.conf  default-ssl.conf
<lordievader> zilz: Wel? sudo nano /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default.conf
<zilz> Ja en nu kan ik het #teken verwijderen zoals dat bv bij cgisripts werkt?
<zilz> en kan ik nu DocumentRoot /var/www/html  veranderen in DocumentRoot/home/andries/enzovoort?
<lordievader> zilz: Dat kan maar dan krijg je rechten problemen. Vandaar ook de userdir mod. Die gaat daar beter mee om als het goed is.
<zilz> ok
<zilz> maar daar moest ik toch mijn host-ip invullen?
<zilz> of begrijp ik het niet goed?
<lordievader> zilz: Ja, maar je wil meer doen en daar reageer ik op.
<lordievader> zilz: Voeg in ieder geval de stanza ServerName toe.
<zilz> maar die staat er toch #ServerName www.example.com?
<lordievader> zilz: Pas je die aan ;)
<zilz> tot?
<zilz> en zonder stanza?
<lordievader> zilz: Err tot "ServerName <host-ip
<lordievader> >" vervang host ip door het ip van de server
<zilz> ok in mijn geval tot 192.168.0.103?
<zilz> of 127.0.1.1
<lordievader> zilz: Het eerste.
<zilz> voor alle duidelijkheid dus #www.example.com naar #192.168.0.103
<lordievader> zilz: Nee "ServerName 192.168.0.103".
<zilz> hoe save ik?
<ichat> een www.slaatnergens.op etc is niet handig, voor locale projectjes  kun je beter   mijnwebsite1  192.168.0.103 doen   in plaats van  www.mijnwebsite1.nl
<ichat> ctrl + o
<lordievader> zilz: In nano? ctl+o - save, ctrl+x - quit.
<lordievader> Vergeet daarna niet apache te reloaden.
<zilz> doe ik. Ik moet gaan. Ben weer een stap verder. Dank
#ubuntu-nl 2014-10-30
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<perre> oii
<acko> Hallo allemaal,
<perre> oii
<acko> ben nieuwe toekomstige gebruiker van Ubuntu.
<acko> even een simpele vraag, is het verstandig om als beginner meteen de laatste versie te downloadn of is het verstandiger om met een eerdere versie te beginnen?
<lordievader> acko: Ik zou Trusty (14.04) pakken.
<perre> ik geef de voorkeur aan de recenste .04 versie
<perre> die .10 boeit me niet zo ( persoonlijk )
<lordievader> Trusty is LTS, 5 jaar support.
<acko> Oké thnx dan ga ik voor Trusty, ga hem downloaden en eerst maar eens de tour nemen, kijken of het iets voor mij is. Allen bedankt.
<lotuspsychje> kent iemand pc winkels die ubuntu computers verkopen in nl?
<OerHeks> Je kan ze zelf bouwen, pc's zonder windows zijn schaars
<JanC> er zullen er zeker wel zijn
<lotuspsychje> dell en hp verkopen ze al met standaard ubuntu
<OerHeks> verkochten, dacht ik
<lotuspsychje> die system76 website is vet alleszins, maar US
<JanC> Dell verkoopt een "Ubuntu Developer Ultrabook" vziw
<lotuspsychje> JanC: idd
<lotuspsychje> ook alienware gaming pc's met ubuntu erop
<JanC> lotuspsychje: System76 verkoopt misschien ook naar NL...
<lotuspsychje> JanC: ik was gewoon nieuwsgierig of er nl winkels waren
<JanC> er zijn meerdere winkels in .be, dus ik gok in .nl ook  :)
<lotuspsychje> ik zou zelf graag zelfstandig beginnen met enkel ubuntu laptops/desktops met ssd + ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> vroeg me af hoe het grote publiek omgaat met enkel linux pc's
<lotuspsychje> ik heb reeds meer dan 30 systemen installed met 14.04 op uefi win8 lappies voor vrienden en kennissen
<lotuspsychje> en draait allemaal supersnel, zoals het moet zijn
<lotuspsychje> met win8 standaard erop is het een echte nachtmerrie
<JanC> had https://www.ikbenstil.nl/ vroeger geen Ubuntu PCs?
<lotuspsychje> ff zien
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> https://www.ikbenstil.nl/ikbenstilcomputers/ikbenstil-ubuntu-linux-computer.html
<OerHeks> De XPS™ 13 Developer Edition ubuntuAanbiedingsprijs  € 1.249 , €60 euro duurder als met win81
<OerHeks> maar dan staat er wel ubuntu ingebrand :-D
<lotuspsychje> lekker
<OerHeks> ik dnek maar zo, maak een backup van die windows, en draai kaal ubuntu, dan heeft je laptop nog verkoopwaarde als je er een verse windows bij kan leveren
<lotuspsychje> dan vervalt je garantie niet, bedoel je dat?
<JanC> lotuspsychje: ik heb wel eens zitten denken dat een themashop als die van bijv. de Coolblue shops maar dan voor Ubuntu/Linux en andere FLOSS-friendly hardware handig zou zijn  :)
<OerHeks> nee, als je hem weggeeft aan een neefje ofzo
<lotuspsychje> JanC: das nog eens een idee :p
<JanC> eventueel voor de hele euro-zone om genoeg verkoop te halen
<lotuspsychje> coolblue is echt supervet
<lotuspsychje> probleem is dat ik zou laptops nodig hebben zonder hd, dat ik er zelf een samsung evo in kan steken voor ubuntu
<JanC> barebone laptops
<JanC> kan je krijgen bij IT groothandels
<lotuspsychje> nice
<JanC> Asus/MSI/Clevo e.d.
<lotuspsychje> en paar merken uitzoeken die best draaien op ubuntu drivers
<JanC> probleem is dat dat niet van merk afhangt
<lotuspsychje> evo 850 pro erin met 14.04 en hoppa
<lotuspsychje> en deze herfst ubuntu touch op tablets en smartphones
<lotuspsychje> gaat leuk worden
<OerHeks> dit wil jij dus 15,6 inch barebone van Clevo zonder processor, zonder geheugen, zonder harde schijf, besturingssysteem optioneel
<OerHeks> ( er zijn nog meer types ) http://www.laptopplus.nl/subcategory/zelf-samenstellen/105/
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: nice, ff kijken
<OerHeks> maar dat is duur...
<JanC> zelfs hetzelfde model van dezelfde "fabrikant" maar andere revisie kan al verschillende hardware bevatten...
<OerHeks> je kan beter een ssd-kit met ext kastje kopen dan, laptop met ext hdd
<suits> goededag
<OerHeks> hallo suits
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: waarom met ext kastje?
<suits> ik heb een kleine vraag, want ik gebruik xbmc als mediacenter op mijn laptop, en daar zit een addon voor transmission in, dat werkt allemaal goed en wel, zolang ik transmission eerst heb opgestart.
<OerHeks> als je de standaard hdd eruit haald en vervangt voor een ssd?
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: ah als ik die over heb, gewoon ext hd voor de klant erbij als data storage?
<suits> nou was mijn vraag, want ik plan om mijn laptop meteen door te starten naar xbmc, hoe kan ik op de achtergrond transmission automatisch op laten starten?
<lotuspsychje> suits: bij startup items, transmission-gtk starten
<suits> lotuspsychje: thanks, ga meteen proberen of het werkt!! ben zo terug
<OerHeks>  /usr/bin/transmission-gtk --minimize
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: lekkere site die laptopshop
<lotuspsychje> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9cbhXWMecM
<lotuspsychje> 14.04 met samsung evo ssd :p
<OerHeks> die boxjes heb ik ook
<suits_> thanks, het werkt!
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: :p
<OerHeks> mooi mooi suits_
<OerHeks> ow even 1,5 uur review kijken https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96qyn4xEWrQ
<lotuspsychje> lol
<suits_> OerHeks: jij liever dan ik :P
<suits_> oh, het gaat wel over alle desktops :P niet alleen unity :)
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: wow die crossover installer ziet er nice uit!
<OerHeks> 14.10 is niet zo spannend, tenzij je containers of dat cloud gedoe draait.
<lotuspsychje> ik blijf lekker op LTS hangen :p
<suits_> oerheks: ik draai nu mint :l :l :P
<suits_> telt dat ook?
<OerHeks> cinnamon is nu ook weer terug in ubuntu
<OerHeks> mint is trager, en niet geschikt voor proffesioneel gebruik.
<suits_> eigenlijk is mint dus gewoon ubuntu met de cinnamon desktop?
<OerHeks> jups, of mate
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: zat jij op xubuntu or kde?
<suits_> ah, oke :P
<suits_> wat gebruikt u dan?
<OerHeks> ik zit nu met unity, ik wacht op kde plasma 5
<lotuspsychje> :p
<suits_> maar, ik ga er maar weer eens vandoor :P weer een beetje kloten met mijn mediacenter :)) dank voor de hulp!!
<lotuspsychje> laterz
<OerHeks> ik ga Drabber eten geven, voordat hij me gaat aanvallen
<lordievader> OerHeks: Er is een techpreview van Plasma5.
<OerHeks> Ik weet het.
<hans_> goede avond
<lordievader> o/
<hans_> alles goed hier
<lordievader> Gaat prima, hoe is het met jou?
<hans_> lekker heb netrunner draaien en kan niet anders zeggen dan toppei
<hans_> nu nog goede software om mp3 te rename
<hans_> musicbrainsz werkt lekker
#ubuntu-nl 2014-10-31
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Peter___> Kan iemand mij helpen?
<Peter___> ik probeer van de probeer versie naar de installatie  te gaan. Echter na stap 3 (wilt u hem naast windows installeren) start de computer op nieuw op
<lordievader> Peter___: Dat licht aan het probleem ;)
<Peter___> Ik heb het verschillend keren geprobeerd, maar doet steeds het zelfde.
<lordievader> Peter___: Welke versie van Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> :-)
<Peter___> de 32 bit versie, die andere was te stoer voor mijn laptopje
<lordievader> Peter___: Utopic, 14.10?
<Peter___> en dan de nieuwste die ik vorige week op een usb stick heb gezet.
<Peter___> Ja 14.10
<Peter___> klinkt bekend
<lordievader> Peter___: Probeer Trusty (14.04) eens.
<Peter___> Oke dien ik deze versie dan weg te gooien??
<lordievader> Hoe bedoel je?
<Peter___> Ik ging er vanuit dat Trusty een andere versie is van 14.10 dus dan dacht ik dat ik de oude versie eraf moest halen.
<lordievader> Peter___: Het is inderdaad een andere versie. Maar ik weet niet wat je waar vanaf wilt halen.
<Peter___> Oh even verder gekeken dan mijn neus lang is de versie is 14.04 lts
<Peter___>  Oke ik heb dus 14.04LTS op een usb gezet. Mijn computer start dan via de usb Ubuntu op. Op mijn bureaublad staat het icoon van installeren.
<Peter___> Als ik deze aan klik dan sluit mijn computer af bij stap 3, terwijl er volgens de site 6 stappen zijn om het programma te installeren
<OerHeks> welke windows? heb je bitlocker gebruikt?
<Peter___> Windows 7.
<Q-collective> oh wow
<Q-collective> m'n client opent de log van de vorige keer dat ik hier was
<Q-collective> op 27 juli 2009
<Q-collective> hoi :p
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> hallo Q
<OerHeks> paar maandjes later kwam ik hier registreren
<OerHeks> .. dus je hebt al die tijd geupgrade?
<Q-collective> OerHeks: beetje gehopped tussen distro's
<Q-collective> maar alweer een jaar ofzo stabiel op Ubuntu ;)
<Cees> pagina "in aanbouw" op de wiki, http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/LVM
<OerHeks> cool, kijk je ook eens naar onze Oosterbuuren? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logical_Volume_Manager
<Cees> OerHeks: uitgebreide wiki .de :)
<OerHeks> zekers, ik denk wel een aanvulling
<Cees> heb de link alvast toegevoegd (onderaan)
<Cees> Hinweis: alleen voor raid?
<OerHeks> hmm, nee?
<Cees> hoewel de risicos toenemen als je volumes verspreid over meerdere schijven met LVM.
<OerHeks> Ja, dat is bij btrfs ook zo
<OerHeks> en zfs
<OerHeks> maar het kán wel
<Cees> backups :P
<OerHeks> digitale datarot
<Cees> zo? http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/LVM#Nadelen
<OerHeks> Netjes :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-11-01
<b_> iemand hier die nederlands spreekt?
<systeem> nederlands?
<deamosreapos> Goede morgen,
<deamosreapos> Korte vraag, ik krijg een foutmelding bij mijn IPS board,
<deamosreapos> Namelijk: Warning: is_dir(): open_basedir restriction in effect, nu weet ik dat dit te maken heeft met de open_base restriction, maar hoe pas ik die aan?
<Lisa__> ben bezig met installatie van mint op oude windows xp,  via opstart cd, na lang wachten uiteindelijk kunnen klikken op ''instal mint'' (op bureaublad he) nu nog steeds zwart beeld.. pc maakt wel nog geluid... Wachten of niet?/hoelang wachten???
<systeem> hele oude pc?
<Lisa__> ja, heel oud
<Lisa__> is van mijn oma, ze wilt af en toe iets opzoeken op internet (wikipedia,...). Maar is niet te doen met windows xp...
<systeem> dan kun je misschien beter Lubuntu op proberen te installeren
<systeem> dan heb je kans dat het iets sneller gaat
<JanC> en niet doorstarten naar het bureaublad maar daarvoor meteen installeren kiezen, of de alternatieve installer gebruiken
<JanC> o ja, en als je kan geheugen upgraden
<Lisa__> heb juist lubuntu op cd gebrand, dus hierna rechtstreeks installeren bedoel je?
<JanC> lubuntu gebruikt misschien wel de alternatieve installer, dat weet ik niet meer uit het hoofd
<Lisa__> Geheugen upgraden? Iets meer info... ken er niet veel van maar ben wel leergierig
<JanC> ik bedoel extra geheugen bijsteken, of het geheugen vervangen door "groter" geheugen, want te weinig intern geheugen is vaak het grootste probleem bij iets oudere PCs
<ichat> middag mensjes
<JanC> NB: je kan ook een USB memory stick gebruiken ipv CDs te branden
<Lisa__> ahhh, is niet nodig, mijn oma is ook niet zo snel :p
<ichat> ik heb een extere hdd behuizing van zalman die een virtuele usb cdrom speler emuleerd .. je kunt dan schakelen tussen  exterene hdd,  optische drive, of beiden...  leuke van dit grapje is dat dit ook werkt op pentium 3 hardware omda die veelas geen usb-massa opslag ondersteunden maar wel externe optische drives ... jammer genoeg zit er een klein firmware bugje in waardoor ie neit altijd goed werkt onder uefi-systemen
<Lisa__> memory stick ook al geprobeerd, maar kan nergens usb aanduiden in de bios...
<Lisa__> ah, dat verklaart wel veel. Lijkt me wel een duur ding, niet?
<ichat> Lisa__,  om wat voor pc gaat het - want dat heb ik gemist
<JanC> een controller-chip die zo USB "CD-ROM" kan emuleren kost misschien 0,50 euro als je er genoeg tegelijk van koopt  ;)
<ichat> lol - @ jan - haha zoiets denk ik - maar als je er een hdd behuizing mee komt dan betaal je zo'n 30 euries ;)
<JanC> inclusief kastje & kabel kost dat dus een paar euro vermoedelijk, plus winst fabrikant, plus transport, plus winst importeur, plus winst verkoper
<JanC> anyway, nu gewoon Lubuntu proberen installeren, lijkt me
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/10/kubuntu-15-04-vivid-plasma-5-desktop-default
<perre> oii
<ichat> ola
<ichat> oef kde 5, die heb ik nog niet geprobeerd,  niet zo'n fan opzich maar misschien  is het hem dit keer wel ;)
<amasigh> Vraagje, ik ben nu ubuntu aan het installeren met usb. Welke aanpassingen moet ik doen in de bios na de installatie om m van de harde schijf te laten booten?
<OerHeks> terug naar boot from hdd lijkt me?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-11-02
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Cugel> Okee een vraag van mij.
<Cugel> Sinds 14.10 heb ik mencoder niet meer. En bij apt-get install zegt ie 'has no installation candidate'. Welke repo mis ik of wat anders?
<lordievader> Cugel: Voor zover ik weet is die vervangen door libavcodec.
<maikel> afaik ook ja
<lordievader> Goede avond.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-10-26
<TheEagerPadawan> binnen enkele weken een eerste assesment test voor een job (psychotechnische testen op pc (redeneren, logisch nadenken,...))
<TheEagerPadawan> moving to offtopic , my bad
<Night__> does anyone know where i can get a linux standalone version whitout the grafic shell ?
<OerHeks> = server
<Night__> which one
<OerHeks> Beiden, 32 en 64 bit hebben geen desktop.
<Night__> tanx
#ubuntu-nl 2015-10-27
<henk_> ik wil linux ubuntu gaan gebruiken maar ik heb een mediaspeler in mijn thuisnetwerk hoe ga ik te werk
<kebabfish> wat is je specifieke vraag?
<Peter_____> Heb juist ubuntu 14.04 LTS geïnstalleerd. Bedoeling was ook windows 7 voorlopig te behouden voor andere gebruiker. Bij de opstart komt alleen ubuntu tevoorschijn terwijl ik niet meer op windows geraak! Hoe kan ik dit oplossen?
<lordievader> Peter_____: Bestaat Windows nog?
<Peter_____> Dit helpt me niet verder hé.
<lordievader> Peter_____: Heb je gecontroleerd of je Windows partitie nog bestaat...
<Peter_____> Hoe doe ik dat?
<lordievader> Als je niet weet hoe je mijn vraag moet beantwoorden zeg dat dan...
<lordievader> Peter_____: Wat is de output van 'sudo parted /dev/sda'?
<Peter_____> ?
<lordievader> Peter_____: Heb je een terminal open?
<Peter_____> Ja
<lordievader> Peter_____: Voer dat commando uit en pastebin de output ;)
<Peter_____> I'll try
#ubuntu-nl 2015-10-28
<noobie_> Help ik open Synaptic en krijg foutmelding. E: Pakket linux-headers-3.2.0-86 moet opnieuw geïnstalleerd worden, maar er kan geen archief voor gevonden worden. E: Interne fout bij openen van buffer (1). Gaarne melden.
<keuken> Help wat betekent E:Pakket linux-headers-3.2.0-86 moet opnieuw geïnstalleerd worden, maar er kan geen archief voor gevonden worden.'
<lordievader> keuken: Err, dat ie het pakket niet kan vinden? Kun je een terminal openen en "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" uitvoeren?
<keuken> ..working..
<keuken> krijg dezelfde melding
<lordievader> keuken: Zou je de volledge melding willen pastebinnen? (http://paste.kde.org)
<keuken> Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd        De status informatie wordt gelezen... Klaar E: Pakket linux-headers-3.2.0-86 moet opnieuw geïnstalleerd worden, maar er kan geen archief voor gevonden worden.
<lordievader> keuken: Volgende keer graag pastebin gebruiken, maakt het leesbaarder.
<lordievader> keuken: Anyhow, welke versie van Ubuntu draai je?
<keuken> ik heb xubuntu
<lordievader> Welke versie?
<keuken> Dat weet ik niet meer.. xfce versie 4.8 is dat het? het zit al een jaartje op mijn laptop. het was eerst precise pangolin en heb het met een tutorial omgevormd tot xubunt
<lordievader> keuken: In je terminal: lsb_release -a
<keuken> eerst apt-get?
<keuken> het zegt: 	Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<lordievader> Hmm... Die is nog wel gesupport... Wat geeft 'apt-cache policy linux-image-generic'? (Graag via pastebin)
<keuken> ik ben niet bekend met het gebruik van pastebin. heb het geopend en geplakt in het veld ..wat nu?
<lordievader> keuken: Submitten en vervolgens de url naar de paste hier plakken.
<keuken> <lordievader> https://paste.kde.org/pm8cmydkp
<lordievader> keuken: Ah, ik denk dat ik doorheb wat er aan de hand is: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<keuken> nope.. https://paste.kde.org/pgnr7wk6a
<lordievader> Ah, right. Dan maar de iets gevaarlijkere route ;) Wat is de output van 'dpkg -l | grep linux-'?
<keuken> heel wat.. https://paste.kde.org/poigvrhki
<lordievader> Je hebt nogal wat kernels rondslingeren :P
<keuken> lordievader  Kan het zijn dat er bij regel 113 wat mis is ..iets met headers ofzoiets?
<lordievader> keuken: Welke kernel draai je mometeel (uname -a)?
<keuken> https://paste.kde.org/pqoub2nsr
<lordievader> Oke, prima: sudo apt-get purge linux-{image,headers}-3.2.*
<keuken> lordievader  hetzelfde: E: Pakket linux-headers-3.2.0-86 moet opnieuw geïnstalleerd worden, maar er kan geen archief voor gevonden worden
<lordievader> Hmm, krijgt 'sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-3.2.0-86' dezelfde fout?
<keuken> ik heb erop gegoogel het is een security ding
<keuken> ff proberen
<lordievader> Meh, ik gok erop dat die kernel gewoon niet meer in de repo zit.
<lordievader> Voor jou is het ook totaal onzinnig om die kernel nog geinstaleerd te hebben.
<keuken> ik krijg ..  dpkg: fout bij afhandelen van linux-headers-3.2.0-86 (--purge):  Pakket is in een ernstige inconsistente status - u moet het opnieuw  installeren alvorens het te verwijderen. Fouten gevonden tijdens behandelen van:  linux-headers-3.2.0-86
<lordievader> Wat een feest...
<keuken> daarom krijg ik al een hele tijd geen updates meer
<lordievader> Inderdaad.
<keuken> wat nu.. alles opnieuw installeren?
<lordievader> keuken: Nog niet, dat is een laatste redmiddel ;) Probeer eens "sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq linux-headers-3.2.0-86"
<keuken> Er is iets verwijderd.  https://paste.kde.org/pjkdjuqeh
<lordievader> keuken: Hmm, oke. sudo apt-get autoremove
<keuken> we zijn er bijna denk ik.. https://paste.kde.org/p2oteszy2
<lordievader> keuken: sudo apt-get install -f
<keuken> lordievader ..en dan "ja"? https://paste.kde.org/pttrkingt
<lordievader> keuken: Inderdaad.
<keuken> er komt vanalles binnen.. vraag: wat is een kernel? en wat is een header?
<lordievader> keuken: De kernel is de laag tussen hardware en applicaties. De core van een OS.
<lordievader> De headers heb je nodig als je dingen (zoals drivers) tegen jouw kernel wilt compilen.
<keuken> een soort sluis?
<keuken> header is een bootje met drivers enzo
<lordievader> keuken: Err, niet echt. Het is meer een abstractie laag zodat je als je een programma schrijft niet een complete hdd driver hoeft in te bakken als je een file wilt schrijven.
<lordievader> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/47330/what-exactly-are-linux-kernel-headers
<keuken> oh dr is iets mis. een error melding op het laatst..
<lordievader> Pastebin?
<keuken> https://paste.kde.org/pocscwu6m
<lordievader> keuken: sudo apt-get purge linux-generic-pae
<keuken> en "Ja"..
<keuken> lordievader: https://paste.kde.org/pk7wqdhvu
<lordievader> keuken: sudo apt-get install -f && sudo apt-get autoremove
<keuken> lordievader: https://paste.kde.org/pugsqbiyx
<lordievader> Opzich kun je meer kernels gaan verwijderen, maar je krijgt nu in iedergeval weer updates.
<keuken> lordievader: dat is heel fijn! Begrijp ik het goed dat we dus overbodige kernels hebben verwijderd, nadat we eerst een heel pakket hadden geinstalleerd?
<lordievader> Ja, min of meer.
<keuken> updatebeheerder is bezig, zegt dat ik niet alles kan krijgen wat ik nodig heb maar zegt dat die dingen overbodig zijn.
<keuken> en er komt een flinke upgrade
<keuken> Lordievader: hiermee kan ik verder. Je hebt me goed geholpen. vriendelijk van je..
<lordievader> keuken: Geen probleem ;) Daar zijn we hier voor :)
<keuken> dank
<Maartje> Hoi hoi, ik heb mijn pc weer eens in de soep laten draaien, niet heel dramatisch maar ik kom er niet goed uit dus wie heeft zin en tijd om deze "nitwit" aan het handje te nemen :D
<Maartje> Ik had 2 versies geinstaleerd, de 14 en een lichtere versie (weet ff niet welke) die laaste heb ik ik willen verwijderen via de opstart usb, gpaterd gebruikt en hup weg, maar.... ff vergeten de boot aan te passen
<Maartje> Dus kreeg de melding grub resceu
<Maartje> Maar om de onduidelijke reden wou de usb niet meer opstarten, opstart volg orde al aangepast in de bios, maar nu krijg ik de melding dat mijn bios niet meer up to date zou zijn :-/
<Maartje> "End kernel panic - no syncing: vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<Maartje_> Was ik weer, tikte de pagina weg
<Maartje_> Kan iemand iets met mijn probleem?
<lordievader> Bestaat je filesystem nog?
<Maartje_> Hoe kom ik daar achter
<lordievader> Maartje_: 'sudo parted /dev/sda print' (sda is een gok...)
<Maartje_> het gekke is dat de opstart usb wel ff opkomt maar dan dus in de melding over gaat
<Maartje_> Ik kan niets, nergens in
<Maartje_> Ik kan in de nios en in het opstartmenu onder f8
<Maartje_> Thats it
<lordievader> Err, maak een nieuwe live-usb?
<Maartje_> Met welke versie.
<Maartje_> de 14?
<lordievader> 14.04, maakt niet heef veel uit.
<lordievader> heel*
<Maartje_> ?
<lordievader> De versie maakt niet echt uit.
<Maartje_> ok, dan er aan hangen, opstarten, gparted?
<Maartje_> Of zal ik me weer melden als ik zo ver ben? Moet ff laptop uit het stof halen
<lordievader> Maartje_: Nee, het bovenstaande commando.
<Maartje_> Ok, ben er zo weer
<Scot_> Probleem met Skype: geinstalleerd, Chees is ook in mijn pakket, maar ik hoor de ander wel maar hij hoort mij niet. weet iemand een oplossing voor mij.
<Maartje> Goedenavond allemaal
<Maartje> Lordi vader, ben je online?
<Maartje> Ik je opdract regel van vanmiddag had ik niet opgeslagen :-/ kun je het nogmaals geven
<lotuspsychje> Maartje: je kan TAB gebruiken om zen nicknaam te highlighten
<Maartje> Dankjewel,
<Maartje> Maar ik zit op de tablat
<lotuspsychje> lordievader:
<Maartje> Lordievader:
<lotuspsychje> ziezo, mss komt ie wel :p
<Maartje> Haha, dankjewel
<lordievader> 28-13:11 < lordievader> Maartje_: 'sudo parted /dev/sda print' (sda is een gok...)
<Maartje> Sda1 is het
<Maartje> Nee sorry sdb1
<Maartje> Dus
<lordievader> Maartje: 'sudo parted /dev/sdb print' (zonder 1)
<Maartje> :-)
<Maartje>  Je wil de uitkomst?
<lordievader> Maartje: Ja, graag via pastebin.
<Maartje>  Foto ook goed, zit op de tablet namelijk
<lordievader> Hmm, minder...
<Maartje> Ik tik het well
<Maartje> 1 1049 kb 132 gb primary ext4  ... boot
<Maartje> 3 132gb 155gb 23,3gb extennded .. ...
<Maartje> 5 123gb 155gb 23,3gb logical ext4 .. ..
<Maartje> 2 155gb 160gb 5119mb primary linux-swap(v1) ..
<Maartje> Dat was het
<lordievader> En daar zou je Windows op moeten staan? (Want die staat er niet op)
<Maartje> Nee die kleine partie was een andere linux versie
<Maartje> Maar die kan dus weg
<Maartje> Ik m
<lordievader> Ah, wacht. Ik ben in de war.
<Maartje> Heb nog een extra hd, die gebruik ik voor virtualbox
<lordievader> Is sdb1 mountable?
<Maartje> Nop
<Maartje> Ik krijg die melding over update van de bios maar ik heb echt niets vreemds gedaan behalve die andere versie via gparted verwijderd maar fg vergeten dat dat de "leidende" versie was
<Maartje> Dus grub was wat in de war
<Maartje> En in eens kreeg ik dus die medling van deEnd kernel panic - not syncing: vfs: unable to mount root
<lordievader> Je kunt /boot nu niet meer mounten? Ook niet in de live-env?
<Maartje> Niet geprobeerd eigenlijk
<Maartje> Hoe doe ik dat?
<lordievader> Maartje: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<Maartje> Ha!! Pling
<Maartje> Ik kan het grafisch benaderen
<Maartje> Als ik dat in tik krijg ik ubuntu@ubuntu :~$ weer
<lordievader> Wat? Is het gemount of niet?
<Maartje> Geen idee? :-/
<lordievader> Maartje: Gaf het commando een fout?
<Maartje> Ik heb het commando in getikt en krijg dus opnieuw~$
<Maartje> NEE
<lordievader> Prima dan is het gemount, unmount het met 'sudo umount /mnt'. Op welke partitie staat je root fs?
<Maartje> kun je de regl nog eens in tikken, krijg command not found, dus ik zal een tik fout maken
<lordievader> sudo umount /mnt
<lordievader> (umount, niet unmount)
<Maartje> Jup, dawasum
<Maartje> 1 toch?
<lordievader> Je gebruikt 1 partitie?
<lordievader> Geen aparte /boot o.i.d.?
<Maartje> Nee, 1 hd, die nu nog in 3 delen is, de oude versie met 23,3 gb
<Maartje> En op /dev/sdb1 ext4 122,54 gb staat de goede ubuntu v er sie
<Maartje> Er staat in gparted ook boot achter
<Maartje> Nop
<lordievader> Check. Geeft 'sudo fsck -f /dev/sdb1' errors?
<Maartje> Ik wil dat kleintje van 23,3 ook weer bij de grote hebben
<Maartje> Ja
<lordievader> Maartje: Zou je dat willen pastebinnen? (Je kunt hier overigens de package pastebinit voor installeren)
<Maartje> Kan niet doorgaan gestopt , maar wel gemound
<Maartje> Ik ga nu ff weg en kom via de pc terug
<MaartjeDK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12993011/
<lordievader> Had je de 'sudo umount /mnt' niet uitgevoerd?
<MaartjeDK> jawel
<MaartjeDK> nog een keeer?
<lordievader> Maartje: Wat zegt 'mount'?
<MaartjeDK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12993058/
<lordievader> MaartjeDK: Zie regel 22/23 ;)
<lordievader> Unmount die twee.
<MaartjeDK> sorry, ff een telfoontje tussen door
<MaartjeDK> ff voor de duidelijkheid, sudo umount /mnt?
<MaartjeDK> ik vind die terminal een lastig ding... :D
<lordievader> Nee: sudo umount /media/ubuntu/e58c66d2-0d4d-4c05-8259-1a9d1652c20f /media/ubuntu/8b1af480-1cdd-42bd-9002-3053d38d62cc
<MaartjeDK> gedaan
<MaartjeDK> geen melding
<lordievader> MaartjeDK: Correct, voer nu de fsk nog eens uit,
<MaartjeDK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12993192/
<lordievader> Laat hem maar even draaien.
<MaartjeDK> herstarten?
<lordievader> MaartjeDK: Nee, in je paste draaide hij nog...
<MaartjeDK> you lost mee
<MaartjeDK> gewoon laten staan bdoel je?
<lordievader> MaartjeDK: Het fsck programma draait nog... Tenzij je inmiddels de promt ($) weer terug hebt.
<MaartjeDK> ja die is er weer
<MaartjeDK> wist ik veel haha, dacht dat het informatie was
<MaartjeDK> :x
<lordievader> MaartjeDK: Maargoed die is succesvol afgesloten?
<MaartjeDK> ja, denk het geen medlingen
<lordievader> Oke, dat is mooi. Mount sdb1 weer naar /mnt
<MaartjeDK> alleen  "/mnt"
<lordievader> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<MaartjeDK> gedaan, geen gekkighei
<lordievader> MaartjeDK: sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sdb
<MaartjeDK> wat betekend  i386-pc eiegenlijk? ik zie dat vaker staan
<MaartjeDK> geen errors
<lordievader> Dat het de x86 instructie set gebruikt.
<lordievader> Mogelijk kun je nu weer normaal booten.
<MaartjeDK> uuuhm, ik heb een :-? maakt dat wat uit?
<MaartjeDK> 64
<lordievader> 64bit processoren zijn backwards compatible met x86.
<MaartjeDK> oef,
<MaartjeDK> ik ga ff proberen
<Maartje> Het is niet goed gegaan
<Maartje> kMweer in grubw
<Maartje> En als de 14 versie aanklik dan herstart de pc
<Maartje> Heb ik nou toch de verkeerde weg gedaan :'(
<lordievader> Hmm, wellicht is een herinstall het makkelijkst...
<Maartje> :(
<Maartje> Kan dat met behoud van mijn bestanden?
<lordievader> Maartje: Als je nog vrije ruimte hebt/kunt maken, ja. Ik zou ook voor een aparte /home gaan als ik jou was.
<Maartje> En daarna al die oude installaties verwijderen.
<Maartje> Xubuntu staat er dus nog op, dus ik heb idd de verkeerde verwijderd,  wat een koe ben ik
<lordievader> Maartje: Tja, fouten worden gemaakt. We blijven menselijk.
<Maartje> Huh!!! Krijg nou wat, de goede versie staat er nog wel op, jeeeee :-)
<Maartje>  Dus in feite moet ik alleen die grub aanpassen en dat stukje van 23,3gb weer koppelen aan de hd
<Maartje> Ja, en ik hoop er maar iets van opte steken
<lordievader> Ik volg je niet helemaal..
<Maartje> Hoe verwijder ik de sdb3 en sdb5 weer aan sdb1?
<Maartje> Ik had 2 installaties ubuntu die ik wil gebruiken en xubuntu,  nu dacht ik dat ik dus ubuntu had verwijder, maar dat was gelukkig niet zo
<lordievader> Wat?
<Maartje> Als ik de pc opstart krijg ik dus eerst het grub menu
<lordievader> Wacht eens, zou de grub config gewoon niet meer kloppen?
<Maartje> En ik heb de partie waar xubuntu opstond nog niet gekoppeld aan de hd waar ubuntu op staat. Maw ik heb 23gb die ik nu njet kan gebruiken
<Maartje> Ja
<Maartje> Idd
<lordievader> Maartje: Ah, zit je weer in de live-env?
<Maartje> Ik zit nu in ubuntu op de hardeschijf als je dat bedoeld
<lordievader> Dat is prima, mount sdb1 weer naar /mnt/
<Maartje> Gedaan
<lordievader> Maartje: Oke, volgende stap: sudo mount -t proc proc /mnt/proc
<lordievader> Dan: sudo mount --rbind /dev /mnt/dev
<lordievader> En: sudo mount --rbind /sys /mnt/sys
<Maartje> Gedaan, krijg een lap tekst
<lordievader> Maartje: Zou je die willen pastebinnen?
<Maartje> Paste.ubuntu.com/12993878
<lordievader> Maartje: Je laatste commando bevat een spatie die er niet in hoort ;)
<maartje_> gedaan
<maartje_> nu krijg ik geen melding
<lordievader> maartje_: Mooi. "sudo chroot /mnt"
<lordievader> maartje_: Dan vannuit de chroot: sudo update-grub2
<maartje_> ho stop, chroot?
<lordievader> Ja?
<maartje_> gewoon door knippen en plakken in terminal toch?
<lordievader> Ja.
<maartje_> voltooid
<maartje_> herstarten?
<lordievader> Ja.
<Maartje> and again, your the best!!!!
<Maartje> kun je me alleen nog vertellen hou ik die partie weer kan verwijderen en de gb's terug kan geven aan de hd?
<lordievader> Maartje: Via gparted, of parted, o.i.d.
<Maartje> Dat heb ik geprobeerd, maar krijg het niet los :-)
<lordievader> In parted is het gewoon een 'rm <num>'.
<Maartje> ik klooi wel ff aan
<Maartje> nogmaals super bedankt en slaap lekker voor later
<lordievader> Maartje: Zelfde ;)
<Maartje> :D
#ubuntu-nl 2015-10-30
<LMTMFA> hallo allen, iemand enig verstand van seriële poorten en barcode scanners? ;)
<JanC> meeste barcode scanners zijn toch gewoon USB HID tegenwoordig?
<SylvieLorxu> Weet iemand hoe lang het duurd voordat je een bevestigingsmail van het forum krijg? Ik ben ~5 seconden gewend voor registraties, maar zit nu tegen de 10 minuten aan. Heb al een tweede bevestigingsmail aangevraagd, kwam ook niet aan
<systeem> spambox gecheckt?
<SylvieLorxu> Yup
<SylvieLorxu> Daar zat ie niet in :P
<OerHeks> binnen een uur, denk ik.
<SylvieLorxu> Huh, dat is lang voor een bevestigingsmail. Maar goed, dan wacht ik gewoon nog wat langer
<OerHeks> er loopt 2x per uur een check, als ik het me goed herinner.
<SylvieLorxu> Oh, okay
<SylvieLorxu> Aparte manier van werken, maar zal vast wel een reden voor zijn, sorry dat ik blijkbaar te ongeduldig ben dan :P
<OerHeks> even zien, of er iemand van het Forum team aan het bankhangen is.
<systeem> kan iets met greylisting zijn
<SylvieLorxu> openmailbox gebruikt AFAIK geen greylisting. Ach, heeft niet zo'n haast
<systeem> wel postscreen zo te zien
<systeem> maar dat hoeft niet te vertragen, ligt aan instelling
<systeem> als je normaal vrij direct mail ontvangt, dan zal dat idd niet :)
<SylvieLorxu> Normaal gesproken voor zover ik weet nogal direct, ja, voor zover ik me kan herinneren. Accounts aanmaken is niet bepaald iets dagelijks ^^
<OerHeks> Vreemd hoor, en je krijgt nog wel zo'n leuke captcha
<SylvieLorxu> Haha. Daar zat ik echt even vast. Ik las het als "Doe je sigaretten in een kerstboom of doe je sigaretten in lichtjes?"
<hans_> hallo heb een probleempje met mijn server
<hans_> OSError: [Errno 13] Toegang geweigerd: '/ubuntuserver'
<hans_> deze melding krijg ik als ik abnzbd wil op starten via een browser
<OerHeks> en wat is de hele error, hans_ ? plak deze op paste.ubuntu.com
<hans_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13014366/
<hans_> hij draait op mijn nas maar wil hem op mijn server
<hans_> met commando sabnzbdplus opent hij wel in mijn sever
<hans_> ga ff een film kijken
<OerHeks> misschien kan je maar 1 nzb newsreaderservice in je netwerk hebben..
<NotStooge> fermata :o
<OerHeks> Nope, die zit hier niet.
 * OerHeks houd Fermata verborgen in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<thomasvd> Hallo! Heeft er iemand hier ervaring met het programma Paella? Ik krijg het niet aan de praat in ubuntu..
<OerHeks> Wat is Paella?
<thomasvd> Een multistream player for lectures, zoals de site zegt
<thomasvd> Mijn universiteit neemt de colleges op, en de videobestanden (incl slides) daarvan kun je dan online afspelen
<OerHeks> Heb je een url?
<josspyker> hee OerHeks
<OerHeks> ik vind alleen debian maintanance paella.
<OerHeks> hoi jos :-)
<thomasvd> http://paellaplayer.upv.es/
<josspyker> unity crashed voor de tweede keer, was ik net gewend, krijg ik dit weer
<OerHeks> volgens die website, zou je de git zelf moeten builden, ik vind geen ppa op launchpad.
<thomasvd> uhm sorry ik ben een leek in ubuntu terminologie..
<thomasvd> wat ik zojuist heb ondervonden is dat de video in feite wel laadt, maar meeeeega traag
<thomasvd> niet als in: ik laat 'm even 15min bufferen en kijk dan verder..
<josspyker> handig
<SylvieLorxu> Hmm, lijkt erop dat ik mijn forum registratie mailtje niet meer ga krijgen :( Nog maar eens proberen opnieuw aan te vragen
<SylvieLorxu> Als er een forum admin is zou het leuk zijn als Sylvia geactiveerd kon worden, die bevestigingsmail gaat het halaas niet worden
<thomasvd> Nou ik kom er zelf zo snel ook niet uit. Mailtje naar ict dienstde deur uit gedaan, kijken wat die te melden hebben..
<Guest82769> hi  heb probleem met zichtbaar maken van my weather indicator. Help!
<Guest82769> gebruik lubuntu 14.04
<hans__> Hallo goede avond..ik wil een gebruiker aanmaken met wachtwoord en een home-map. Ik weet dat je gebruiker met commando useradd kan aanmaken en wachtwoord met passwd en home-map met -m. De probleem hoe moet ik deze 3 commando's samenvoegen om tegelijk een account met wachwoord en home-map te maken
<SCHAAP137> hans__: er zijn verschillende manieren om dat te doen
<SCHAAP137> wil je dat die user ook het sudo commando kan gebruiken? voor beheertaken op t systeem?
<hans__> alleen die drie dingen die ik boven heb genoemd
<hans__> gebruiker met wachwoord en home-map
<SCHAAP137> dan hoef je enkel te doen: useradd -m gebruikersnaam
<SCHAAP137> en daarna
<SCHAAP137> passwd gebruikersnaam
<SCHAAP137> om het wachtwoord in te stellen
<hans__> dus useradd -m hans en dan enter
<hans__> daarna
<hans__> passwd hans Welkom01
<SCHAAP137> nee
<SCHAAP137> gewoon: passwd hans, [Enter]
<SCHAAP137> volgende regel vraagt het systeem dan het wachtwoord
<OerHeks> adduser is daarom meer vriendelijker, danmoet je een zooi vragen invullen en passwoord
<OerHeks> en je krijgt je home folder
<SCHAAP137> ahja, die is er natuurlijk ook, adduser
<OerHeks> nogthans mis ik de admin option wanneer je passwoord verloopt, direct( zodat je gelijk eennieuw passwoord moet aanmaken) of een time.
<hans__> hoe  kan ik dan terug zien dat ik home-folder heb gemaakt
<SCHAAP137> je zou kunnen doen: ls /home
<SCHAAP137> dan zie je de inhoud van /home
<hans__> daarin zie ik niks
<SCHAAP137> niks? dat lijkt me sterk. Als wat voor user ben je nu ingelogd dan?
<hans__> root
<SCHAAP137> gebruik je Ubuntu?
<hans__> sorry ik zie het
<hans__> opensuse
<hans__> ik heb verkeerd getypt
<SCHAAP137> ah, OpenSUSE is wel iets anders, dan zou je ergens anders om hulp moeten vragen ;P
<SCHAAP137> #opensuse
<SCHAAP137> het zou zomaar kunnen dat het 'adduser' commando daarin verschilt, t.o.v. de versie op Ubuntu
<hans__> Laatste vraag, ik wil bijvoorbeeld dat alleen de gebruiker hans de map rapport kan lezen, welke commando moet ik dan daarvoor gebruiken..heb op internet gekeken maar geen informatie geovnden
<hans__> heb gedaan wat u zei en is gewoon gelukt
<SylvieLorxu> Een combinatie van chmod en chown
<SCHAAP137> daar kun je permissies voor gebruiken, maar dan is het nodig om het permissiemodel van linux te begrijpen
<SCHAAP137> user, group, other
<SCHAAP137> read, write, execute
<SCHAAP137> 4, 2, 1
<SylvieLorxu> Dat permissiesysteem is soms best pittig. Ik gebruik op mijn desktop Gentoo en ik zit er nog steeds vaak genoeg naast :)
<SCHAAP137> 6 kan dus alléén maar rw- zijn
<SCHAAP137> 5 kan enkel r-x zijn
<SCHAAP137> chmod 0750, produceert permissies van rwxr-x---
<hans__> zeg maar dat bepaalde personen  alleen in de aangegeven mappen  kunnen kijken en niet in de overige mappen.
<SCHAAP137> ja, precies hans__
<SCHAAP137> dat is wat dit kan bewerkstelligen
<hans__> himm bedankt hoor
<SCHAAP137> het is alleen wat abstracter geregeld dan in Windows bijvoorbeeld, waar het wat visueler gaat
<SCHAAP137> maar het lijkt er wel op, qua structuur
<SCHAAP137> hans__: https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/309527-understanding-linux-file-permissions
<SylvieLorxu> Per bestand (en map), kun je instellen van welke groep die is en wie de eigenaar is (via chown) en dan wat de eigenaar, de groep en de rest ermee mag (via chmod). Maar daar heb je inderdaad een tutorial voor nodig. Als je het begrijpt is het logisch, maar dat eerste snappen is lastig
<SCHAAP137> als je het eenmaal doorhebt, is het allemaal heel logisch en helder
<SCHAAP137> besef wel, dat voor een directory, je sowieso read én execute nodig hebt om ernaar/erin te kunnen navigeren, "to traverse"
<SCHAAP137> maar dit is vooralsnog overbodige informatie, als je de basisbeginselen nog moet doorkrijgen
<SCHAAP137> overigens, hans__, bij de aanmaak van user + homedir, worden de permissies daarvan al goedgezet
<SCHAAP137> in de zin dat gebruikers niet zomaar die map kunnen betreden, van de andere user
<SCHAAP137> althans, zo gaat dat in Ubuntu, maar vermoedelijk ook in OpenSUSE
<josspyker> ubuntu is wel oke, maar die maf kezen die de network manager hebben gemaakt horen in een gekken huis thuis
<josspyker> ik ben klaar met ubuntu, dank voor alle adviezen en de humor, maar ik heb het gehad.. OerHeks succes, maar ik ben weg
<josspyker> nu ff kiezen tussen vertrouwd debian of toch maar arch
<OerHeks> Succes met wat je gaat doen, we spreken elkaar vast wel weer :-)
<josspyker> irc gaat niet weg, maar wel ubuntu als OS
<josspyker> ik ben er klaar mee
<SCHAAP137> al een hele tijd niet zo'n heldere lucht gezien hier in de stad
<SCHAAP137> ik kan eindelijk weer eens de sterrenbeelden van elkaar onderscheiden
<OerHeks> misschien zie je nog een wily beest
<SCHAAP137> hehe, er zal vast ook een Wolf zitten in de dierenriem
<SCHAAP137> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d4/Constellations_ecliptic_equirectangular_plot.svg
<SCHAAP137> geen wolf :O
<SCHAAP137> ah toch wel, Lupus :D
<SCHAAP137> https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolf_%28sterrenbeeld%29
<SylvieLorxu> Heeft het forum een webmaster die ik kan mailen?
#ubuntu-nl 2015-10-31
<OerHeks> FCM 102 is uit, http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-102/
<SylvieLorxu> Hmm, lijkt erop dat ik er alleen voor sta. Geen registratiemail voor het forum, ubuntu-nl@lists.ubuntu.com weigert ook mails :(
<SylvieLorxu> Ik plak mijn vraag maar hier: https://dpaste.de/bZB8
<SylvieLorxu> Oh, 10 minute mail werkt...
<jeroen_> hoe installeer ik popcorntime?
#ubuntu-nl 2015-11-01
<bathman> draai hier een win10 / xubuntu 15.04 dual boot, en dr blijft me een vervelend dingetje achtervolgen:
<bathman> na elke gewichtige update krijg ik geen grub menu meer te zien (dus moet ik in het donker voor ubuntu kiezen - win 10 is default)
<bathman> dus pas ik elke keer aan in /boot/grub/grub.cfg:
<bathman> set gfxmode=auto => set gfxmode=1024x768
<bathman> ... iemand een idee of ik iets meer blijvend kan instellen?
<bathman> (en dat werkt dan weer, tot de volgende gewichtige update natuurlijk)
<bathman> voor de rest best tevreden over het tot nu werkende systeem
<bathman> hmm.. gevonden denk ik
<bathman> test, dus reboot!
<bathman> bbl
<bathman> success!
<bathman> /etc/default/grub and uncommenting / removing the #hash from what appears as line 364 in the boot info script as #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480 (en dan sudo update-grub)
<Ubuntuu> Hallo, ik had een vraag...bijv. ik wil dat de gebruiker Jaap alleen naar de map Werk kan kijken en niet naar de overige mappen, wat voor commando moet ik dan gebruiken
<lord4163> Ubuntuu: chown/chmod
<Ubuntuu> kunt u wat uitgebreider vertellen
<OerHeks> Ubuntuu goeie start http://www.howtogeek.com/190084/how-to-prevent-other-users-from-accessing-your-home-directory-in-ubuntu-14.04/
<klaas_> hallo
<klaas_> ik zit met een probleem.. wie kan mij helpen
 * klaas_ slaps ChanServ around a bit with a large fishbot
<SWAT> OerHeks: well done
<SWAT> klaas_: scheelt als je mischien nuttige informatie geeft of ueberhaupt een duidelijke vraag stelt?
<SWAT> Cees, johan666: it has been done
<klaas_> ah  ik denk kijk eerst is of ieman uberhoupt reageerd
<klaas_> komt ie
<klaas_> ik heb een printer.. cannon mg2950  werkt perfect zelfs met wifi.. alleen scanner kan ik niet voor mekaar krijgen
<klaas_> ik heb de driver.. toch zegt de app kan geen scanner vinden
<SWAT> check openprinting.org
<klaas_> ik was altijd windows gebruiker.. echter vind ik dat windows hoe langer hoe slechter worden als OS.. word traag na een tijd.. en doet zo ontzettend veel onzin op de achtergrond dus ik denk ik ga linux er op knallen
<OerHeks> lukt het wel als de printer via kabel aangesloten is?
<SWAT> http://www.openprinting.org/printers/manufacturer/Canon <- staat het model niet op. Volgens mij mag je blij zijn dat het ueberhaupt werkt.
<klaas_> jup oerheks.. printen gaat goed  scannen niet.. ook niet met kabel
<klaas_> zal ff kijken swat
<SWAT> bij het aanschaffen van een nieuw apparaat (printer/scanner/whatever), is het verstandig om altijd eerst te kijken of het ondersteund wordt door de besturingssystemen die je gebruikt ;)
<SWAT> misschien dat de printer een website heeft, waarmee je alsnog kunt scannen? Sommigen hebben dat als fallback
<klaas_> toen was dat windows swat.. werkte goed.. maar windows zuigt
<Skald_9_> hij had de printer waarschijnlijk al
<klaas_> juist
<klaas_> mijn printer staat er niet eens tussen swat.. op die site
<OerHeks> er zijn 2 oplossingen.
<OerHeks> nightly build van sane > http://askubuntu.com/questions/641261/how-can-i-link-my-canon-mg5650-scanner-to-ubuntu
<OerHeks> of dit antwoord, dat me al eens heeft geholpen http://askubuntu.com/questions/200915/how-to-map-network-scanner
<klaas_> is een ander model oerheks
<OerHeks> ander model, zelfde fix.
<SWAT> modellen kunnen wel eens op elkaar lijken
<klaas_> ja ook wel zo..
<klaas_> ik ga kijken
<SWAT> en serieus, check even of de printer een website heeft waarop je kan scannen. Dan ben je snel klaar
<klaas_> pfff.. nu heb is misschien een oplossing gevonden.. een andere driver.. echter download ik um maar kan niks instaleren zijn een hoopje bestanden maar geen instalatie bestand
<klaas_> misschien is een cursus volgen linux..  geloof vast dat het lukken kan echter weet ik niet hoe..
<paphippo> voor wie het interesseert... Canon PIXMA 2950 (33 euro bij MediaMarkt Eindhoven) werkt wel onder linux, maar...
<OerHeks> dat is juist klaas_ zijn probleem
<OerHeks> scannen is het probleem?
<paphippo> ..kostte mij wat inspanningen onder Ubuntu (o.a. 15.04)want: de aanbevolen 'scangearmp2' geeft segfaults.
<klaas_> haha  dank je  zo ding heb ik al
<klaas_> printen werkt idd perfect
<klaas_> scannen niet
<paphippo> veel beter om sane te gebruiken, maar je hebt libsane >= 0.25 nodig
<klaas_> als ik sane op start paphippo.. dan zoekt ie naar een scanner en vind niks
<paphippo> ik geloof dat je standaard 0.24 meekrijgt bij 15.04 en dit is net te oud.
<OerHeks> sane 0.26 in  https://launchpad.net/~rolfbensch/+archive/ubuntu/sane-git
<OerHeks> dat is dus beschreven in http://askubuntu.com/questions/641261/how-can-i-link-my-canon-mg5650-scanner-to-ubuntu
<klaas_> Xsane heb ik
<paphippo> ik gebruik zelf 0.26 en dat werkt.. alleen ik ging nogal chaotisch te werk en bouwde libsane van een git-clone naar /usr/local/lib/sane...
<klaas_> 0.998
<paphippo> dus ik moest een beetje klooien met LD_LIBRARY_PATH... ik durf dit nog niet op te schonen op deze computer,
<klaas_> zeg ik heb nu ubuntu er 2 dagen op staan.. ipv windows 10  zelf een programma schrijven en aanpassen zit er nog niet even niet in
<paphippo> ik ga wel een clean oplossing proberen op mijn andere 15.04 systeem.
<klaas_> verder werkt de OS wel super.. en snel ook..
<klaas_> accu gaat nu ineens veel en veel langer mee.. (laptop)
<klaas_> i5  met 4 gig ram..  en een redelijk snelle SSD schijf
<klaas_> 3 keer knipperen en hij is opgestart
<paphippo> een clean oplossing is 'gewoon' (een subjectief begrip. geef ik toe) de juiste ...deb downloaden en opstarten met ubu s/w centre.
<klaas_> deb.. is een driver..
<klaas_> ?
<Skald_9_> nee
<Skald_9_> een pakket
<klaas_> oww..  scangear heb ik van de cannon site af..
<Skald_9_> debian pakket
<Skald_9_> dat pakket kan wel een driver bevatten natuurlijk
<klaas_> pff jeetje.. ik kan windows wel wissen in men hoofd en opnieuw beginnen
<klaas_> zou ik dan niet het hele pakket er op hebben gezet maar alleen de driver?
<Skald_9_> je hebt de driver van de officiele site gehaald en geinstalleerd?
<paphippo> scangear is eigenlink een port van de canon-eigen scan programma naar linux. fijn als het werkt voor jou maar bij mij (een veel endere lees ik) geefthij een segmentatie fout.
<paphippo> ik raad je aan om http://www.sane-project.org/ te bezoeken. hier kan je controlleren dat PIXMA MG2900 reeks idd ondersteund is.
<paphippo> (ik had eerlijk gezegd niet zoveel interesse verwacht in mijn ervaringen! eerder een 'goed voor jouw, maar so what?'
<klaas_> kan um daar niet vinden
<klaas_> ah nog een optie....  nou goed mensen ik klooi nog even.. het werkt iedergeval leerzaam bedankt een ieder die reageerde
<paphippo> klaas,ik geloof dat het volgende zal werken maar ik ben geen guru .. ook geen goeroe...
<paphippo> ga naar https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/i386/libsane/1.0.25+git20150528-1ubuntu2
<paphippo> klik op libsane_1.0.25+git20150528-1ubuntu2_i386.deb (2.0 MiB) om de juiste .deb te krijgen (let op - als je 64-bit ubuntu draait moet je een andere page hebben!)
<paphippo> kies opslaan; rechts-klik op de opgeslagen file en kies 'open met ubuntu software centre'.
<paphippo> kies 'installeren/install' en geef zonodig je wachtwoord.
<paphippo> oh.. ik ben te laat met mijn advies, zie ik. ik hoop dat ik hierdoor geen ziel aan de duivel heb verloren!
<paphippo> ik ga ook afmelden; wie meer wil horen over mijn MG2900 oplossing mag mailen naar hippos [bij] chello [punt] nl
#ubuntu-nl 2016-10-31
<exalt_> Hallo, kan ik crontab configureren om elke minuut te controleren of een proces nog actief is en zoniet het proces opniew te starten ?
<OerHeks> * * * * * /path/to/script
<OerHeks> minute (0-59), hour (0-23, 0 = midnight), day (1-31), month (1-12), weekday (0-6, 0 = Sunday).
<OerHeks> en dan zoiets http://www.akamaras.com/linux/linux-script-to-check-if-a-service-is-running-and-start-it-if-its-stopped/
<exalt_> OerHeks: ik heb iets vergelijkbaars nu: script met until `python3 \var\www\server.py`; do echo 'server crashed'; sleep 1; done
<exalt_> en een crontab regel @reboot /var/www/start_server
<JanC> waarom niet gewoon een service monitor op dat proces?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-11-02
<Skald_9_> hey
<Skald_9_> zit met een probleempje
<Skald_9_> krijg iets niet verwijderd momenteel in m'n "prullenbak"
<Skald_9_> rm rmdir enzo werkt niet
<Skald_9_> files lijken niet op files
<Skald_9_> en probleem toch opgelost gekregen :)
#ubuntu-nl 2016-11-03
<byte> hi :P
<totimkopf> hi
<totimkopf> watskeburrrt
<OerHeks> totimkopf, tussen 2 jaar gelee en nu ? long time no see
<totimkopf> OerHeks: ben je mijn friese vriend?
<OerHeks> Nee, Noordhollander
<totimkopf> oke
<totimkopf> dan mijn noordhollandere vriend
<totimkopf> :D
<ginger__> NVIDIA NVS 450 Quadro
<ginger__> kan niet echt goed vinden of deze kaart ondersteund wordt
#ubuntu-nl 2016-11-05
<fPRgvTcEhQrYWiQ> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfL5KwUuvMc - please don't let this be buried
#ubuntu-nl 2016-11-06
<lexian> geen idee wat ik aan het doen ben
<lexian> exit
#ubuntu-nl 2017-10-30
<Xuser> Hallo, iemand die kan helpen bij het opzetten van Wireguard https://www.wireguard.com/install/ in Xubuntu?
<SimonNL> Xuser: zou niet zo moeilijk moeten zijn. repository toevoegen en van uit pakket beheer installeren.
<Xuser> hoe voeg ik een repository toe?
<Xuser> Lordievader: link 1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25851756/
<lordievader> De module is in iedergeval geladen.
<Xuser> link 2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25851767/
<lordievader> Ja, de interface bestaat al, vandaar dat je die error krijgt.
<lordievader> Gewoon doorgaan naar de volgende stap.
<Xuser> kan ik gewoon het ip-adres dat in de handleiding staat gebruiken? Er staat: An IP address and peer can be assigned with ifconfig(8) or ip-address(8)  # ip address add dev wg0 192.168.2.1/24
<lordievader> Ik gok dat dat het adres van de tunnel is, als mijn gok correct is dan ja.
<Xuser> na intikken: ip address add dev wg0 192.168.2.1/24 antwoord: RTNETLINK answers: File exists.
<lordievader> Wat laat `ip a s wg0` zien?
<Xuser> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25851831/
<lordievader> Je hoeft niet alle pastes in beide kanalen te gooien ;)
<Xuser> jammer
<lordievader> Dat ip is al toegewezen aan die interface. Hoe vaak heb je die stappen al doorlopen?
<Xuser> lijkt ontelbaar, ben er al lang mee bezig...
<lordievader> Waarom wil je eigenlijk specifiek Wireguard? OpenVPN lijkt mij meer iets voor jou.
<Xuser> Van Wireguard wordt op diverse plekken gezegd dat het veel makkelijker op te zetten is..., ook sneller. En moet OpenVPN niet weer via iets anders mullvad of zo?
<lordievader> Wireguard is vast makkelijker op te zetten dan ipsec, maar makkelijker dan OpenVPN lijkt me sterk.
<lordievader> Over het  algemeen is het bij OpenVPN installeren en gaan.
<Xuser> bij mij weet je het nooit maar zal het gaan proberen, is het gratis?
<lordievader> Ja
<Xuser> Op naar OpenVPN dan maar, we gaan het zien. Heel erg bedankt voor je meedenken Lordievader!
<lordievader> Geen problem ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2017-10-31
<Kebabfish> Iemand een idee hoe een syslog en daemon.log allebei 7+Gb kunnen worden?
<SimonNL> als er voldoende meldingen zijn denk ik.
<Kebabfish> daar moet ik nog maar eens goed naar kijken denk ik
#ubuntu-nl 2017-11-03
<tsukuyomi> hi :)
<SimonNL> hi :)
<wasted> enige optie om een ln naar een ln in het correcte pad te zetten ?
<wasted> eg.: /home/bla/bla/foo => linkt naar ../xyz/bar
<wasted> en /test/err linkt naar /home/bla/bla/foo
<wasted> dan krijg ik /test/err => ../xyz/bar
<wasted> en 't zou eigenlijk het volledige pad moeten zijn
<wasted> eg.: /test/err => /home/bla/xyz/bar
<wasted> bar is eigenlijk een variabel bestand en foo niet... foo gebruikt de inhoud van bar en err zou diezelfde inhoud moeten kunnen lezen via foo
<wasted> g'navond oerheks
<wasted> just ne monoloog getypt met een probleem :p
<JanC> wasted: vervang die relatieve link door een absolute dan?
<wasted> 'k was me aan't bijlezen over die dingen
<wasted> 's weeral lang geleden dak da nog gedaan heb en met een corrupt geheugen onthou je niet veel :)
<wasted> letsencrypt maakt het leven makkelijker maar de configuraties moeilijker vind ik
<JanC> komt er van als je aldoor wasted bent
<wasted> mjah :)
<wasted> wasted op een medische manier ;)
<wasted> kort termijn geheugen is een flatline op de monitors bij de testen :)
<wasted> dus altijd leef hoofd zonder gedachten
<wasted> heeft voor en nadeel
